# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2011



## Aurélio (28 Set 2011 às 09:35)

Regras deste tópico:

Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões


*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Set 2011 às 09:35)

Bem as runs passam, e a manutenção das condições anticilónicas se mantém sendo que este terá a forma de omega impedindo que algo se aproxime de nós, e ao mesmo tempo mantendo a chuva nos Açores de forma estacionaria, e uma circulação de sueste sobre nós com injecção de ar bastante seco e quente ...
Os modelos mostram ainda através do cloud cover, que poderemos ter na proxima semana injecção de nuvens altas ... Ou seja um clima abafado ...

Comparando o que dão agora em termos de sazonais, com que davam á 15 dias atrás, e olhando á probabilidade de ocorrência de cavados, o que posso dizer que na maioria das vezes prevalecia nos primeiros 15 dias um dominio anticiclónico e na 2ª metade existia em numerosos casos a existencia de cut-offs que prolongavam-se até Novembro ...

Por isso, vamos com calma ... e se este mês que vem for muito seco, então levo um grande barrete ...

Um mês são 30 dias e não apenas 15 dias ....

O que estranho é que o Ensemble em si,. está bastante diferente do Operacional, e isto já a partir do dia 3 de Outubro, o que é bastante estranho.
Ou seja o Ensemble diz em Lisboa pode chover a partir do dia 2/3 Outubro, mas o operacional mostra que nem pinga em Lisboa durante 15 dias ...

Eu parece-me que o Operacional é que tem razão, isto no que respeita ao GFS !!


----------



## rozzo (28 Set 2011 às 10:12)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2011*

Calma pá!
Já está tudo a "panicar" que não chegam as frentes e mais o quê.
Como se fosse muito estranho em Setembro estar calor e seco.
Lembro só duas coisa:

1) Bastantes locais vão ter precipitação na média ou acima este mês, graças aos 2/3 primeiros dias do mês.

2) Inverno 2009/2010, para muitos épico, frio, temporais, uma mistela de condições que há muito não se via. Ora como foi o Outono??? "Desesperante".. Até meio de Novembro, seco seco seco seco, conversas da "dorsal africana que não desarma". Remember? 

E sinceramente que seja seco agora, que ainda estamos longe do pico médio de precipitação nas normais, do que depois. Cada ano é um ano, mas em princípio o padrão há de mudar, e que mude no tempo certo.

Não há motivo para pânico. Olhem, aproveitem o calor "fora de época"!


----------



## Aurélio (28 Set 2011 às 10:26)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2011*



rozzo disse:


> Calma pá!
> Já está tudo a "panicar" que não chegam as frentes e mais o quê.
> Como se fosse muito estranho em Setembro estar calor e seco.
> Lembro só duas coisa:
> ...



Nem mais rozzo, é o que venho dizendo há bastante tempo ... e além disso as sazonais são apenas tendencias meteorológicas e nunca certezas, e podem falhar redondamente ...
Relativamente ao mês de Setembro acima do normal em termos de precipitação sinceramente tenho muitas dúvidas, pois penso que serão muito mais os locais abaixo da média do que acima da média ...
Penso que talvez desde a Peninsula de Setubal e Vale do Tejo, e depois partes do Interior Alentejo do Alto Alentejo para cima até ao Montejunto/Estrela ...

Nada de dramas, que isto é perfeitamente normal


----------



## Zephyros (28 Set 2011 às 22:22)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2011*

então neste caso pode-se dizer que estamos falados acerca do tempo previsto para os primeiros 15 dias de Outubro, certo?

vai ser mais do mesmo, e como a coisa não parece ter fim, pode-se colocar a seguinte questão:

quais das seguintes hipoteses em termos percentuais se podem prever para o mês de Outubro(mês inteiro)?

1º- vai ser um mês com temperaturas acima da média e seco: ----%
2º- vai ser um mês com temperaturas normais e seco: ----%
3º- vai ser um mês com temperaturas abaixo da média e seco: ----%
4º- vai ser um mês com temperaturas acima da média e chuvoso: ----%
5º- vai ser um mês com temperaturas normais e chuvoso: ----%
6º- vai ser um mês com temperaturas abaixo da média e chuvoso: ----%
7º- vai ser um mês normal na temperatura e na precipitação: ----%

infelizmente e para mim que detesto o calor e pelo que se está a ver, aposto numa percentagem muita alta para a primeira opção e muita baixa para as opções em que se refere "chuvoso" e "temperaturas abaixo da média".

quais as vossas opiniões?


----------



## meteo (28 Set 2011 às 23:30)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2011*

Certo apenas são os próximos 2 dias de Verão soberbo no litoral,com calor..E vento inexistente em boa parte do dia. 
São os dias perfeitos de praia,para quem esteja de férias.Que nesta altura não está ninguem(quase ninguem). Em JUlho destes dias que vamos ter(nos próximos 2) arrisco dizer que foram 0,e em Agosto no Litoral Ocidental 4 ou 5.
Em Setembro foram mais de 10 talvez.
Esperemos pela chuva calmamente,que ela tem muito tempo para vir.

Sobre percentagens para Outubro inteiro,é impossivel de fazer. Podemos ter uma segunda quinzena de Outubro com 0 mm ou 200 mm. Não dá para ter ideia sobre isso.Se para 15 dias é dificil prever,então 15 dias numa altura de mudança pior ainda...


----------



## Aurélio (29 Set 2011 às 10:15)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2011*

Bom creio que relativamente á 1ª Quinzena estamos conversados e este anticiclone que se vai formar em omega, não dará tréguas ...
Por isso aproveitemos a praia e aguardemos para ver o que que a 2ª metade nos reserva ...
Não coloco imagens porque as imagens é a mesma coisa desde há uns dias atrás.

Já agora aproveito para informar que de acordo com o modelo 1 do CFS, não acesso ao 2º modelo, e como a maior parte dos sites ainda usa o 1º modelo, ao contrário do inicialmente previsto, neste momento a previsão aponta para um mês de Outubro bastante seco particularmente a norte, e temperaturas acima da média para este mês...
Pelo pouco que vejo da 2ª versão o que posso dizer é que a antitese desda 1ª versão, dado que as previsões são ao contrário mas como não pesco nada .. desta 2ª versão, quem quiser se experimentar é só ir ao site do NCEP !!


Cheirando ainda as sazonais, o modelo russo VMC, cuja fiabilidade desconheço prevê Nov/Dez/Jan com temperaturas na média ou acima da média, e precipitação na média ou abaixo no Norte e na acima da média mais a sul, isto tal como previu nos ultimos 2 anos ...

Em resumo, o tempo seco e quente vai continuar até data incerta ....


----------



## rfilipeg (29 Set 2011 às 10:49)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2011*

Isto está mau está. O tempo não muda....
Se isto se mantiver assim durante o mês de Outubro,e inícios de Novembro, pode começar a ser preocupante. 

Eu sinceramente, e para minha desilusão, aposto numa seca que se pode estender meses a fio. Esta sinceramente é a minha opinião.


----------



## beachboy30 (29 Set 2011 às 11:06)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2011*

Depois de um mês de Setembro de autêntico Verão (apenas os fins de semana "fintaram" o calor, praticamente todos ), eis que Outubro vislumbra-se a dar-lhe continuidade: AA a rondar as nossas zonas, sem permitir que possam existir ou "cut-offs" ou perturbações frontais associadas a correntes perturbadas de W/SW (geopotencial vai manter-se relativamente elevado). 

Tempo quente (ou no mínimo ameno) e seco no horizonte, até data incerta... A partir da próxima 4ª feira, parece que vai regressar o regime de nortada, a relembrar o Verão que já lá vai (embora não pareça), mas o AA vai-se fixando cada vez mais na zona de "bloqueio", segundo os principais modelos... Em vez de se afastar, aproxima-se... Está bonito está .


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Set 2011 às 11:12)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2011*



rfilipeg disse:


> Isto está mau está. O tempo não muda....
> Se isto se mantiver assim durante o mês de Outubro,e inícios de Novembro, pode começar a ser preocupante.



Padrões como o actual só são interrompidos em finais de Novembro. Á medida que as horas de sol vão diminuindo o calor também vai, é a nossa única solução, porque o calor está pra durar.


----------



## Norther (29 Set 2011 às 14:51)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2011*

Parece que a cut-off não quer nada connosco, parece que vai mesmo deslocar-se para Oeste e teremos mais uma semana quente e seca


----------



## Zephyros (29 Set 2011 às 15:45)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2011*

por este andar vamos chegar ao natal com o pessoal a ir para a praia

realmente o calor não desarma, e à medida que os dias vão passando, não me admiro nada que o mês de Outubro não veja cair uma unica pinga de agua, isto é muito mas mesmo muito preocupante.


----------



## Norther (29 Set 2011 às 17:06)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2011*

Calma ainda nem entramos em Outubro daqui a uma semana pode estar tudo diferente  é aguardar a ver como se comporta o AA


----------



## beachboy30 (29 Set 2011 às 17:54)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2011*

Pois é... O GFS, na sua run das 12h, "estaciona" o AA na zona das ilhas britânicas a partir do meio/final da semana que vem, sendo que antes disso coloca-o a oeste de Portugal, empurrando a "cut-off" cada vez mais para oeste. Portanto, segundo a mais recente run do GFS, vamos ter o AA a "passear" nas zonas entre Portugal (a oeste), Biscaia e UK. Geopotenciais elevados.

Assim sendo, se se confirmar, teremos bloqueio garantindo (uma vez mais), com correntes de N/NE/E, secas e bastante amenas (para não dizer quentes para a altura do ano em que estamos). Alguma nortada lá para 5ª e 6ª, ou 4ª e 5ª.

Só falta ver o que diz o ECMWF... Mas para chuva e frio, a coisa não se vislumbra positiva, até onde o horizonte o permite...

Para este fim de semana, por seu lado, espera-se uma corrente de SE relativamente quente e seca (o nosso IM já prevê subida de temperatura no litoral oeste para Sábado) devido à acção conjunta do anticiclone na Europa central e a "cut-off" a oeste de Portugal (mas muito a oeste para nos afetar), embora seja de esperar um aumento da intensidade do vento (se rodar para sul, o litoral oeste não deverá ter um aumento nas temperaturas...).


----------



## stormy (29 Set 2011 às 18:11)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2011*

Uma mudança do comportamento do jet polar está a fazer com que o anticicclone continue a bloquear o fluxo zonal na Europa e Atlantico.
Dada a injecção de energia tropical nas depressões polares, o jet tem-se mantido forte, impedindo a dissipação do anticiclone e induzindo um bloqueio em omega...uma situação AO+/NAO-.

Ao longo dos proximos dias a actividade no Pacifico deverá enviar mais ondas de Rossby para leste, mas em vez dessa energia "empurrar" todo este bloqueio para leste, vai ser dissipada doutro modo, com a consecutiva formação de cavados nos EUA , num padrão de circulação muito meandrizada e estavel pois o Jet polar forte vai impedindo tambem a propagação para norte  destas cristas anticiclonicas, mantendo toda esta sinoptica complexa e bloqueada.

Por Portugal continental teremos tempo quente, pelo menos até dia 5-8 de Outubro, já que a cut-off será empurrada para SW dos Açores ( tornando-se num potencial foco de desenvolvimento Tropical..mas isso é outra historia).
Portanto...circulação de S/SE, alguma humidade tropical a propagar-se desde Cabo Verde-Canarias...havendo tambem, portanto, uma vaga hipotese de instabilidade agora no fim de semana.

A partir de dia 8 de Outubro, preve-se que o Anticiclone se fortaleça a N, devido a uma entrada de ar frio na Europa ocidental, podendo induzir um fluxo de NE forte sobre a PI...tal causaria uma descida gradual das temperaturas, mas manter-se iam elevadas para a epoca pois nesta altura do ano a posição da dorsal subtropical ainda não permite grandes advecções frias á nossa latitude.

Na Madeira a previsão aponta para a manutenção do bom tempo, salvo alguma instabilidade agora na 5f-sab..nada de especial.

Nos Açores, a instabilidade vai-se mantendo por mais 8 dias, tal como as temperaturas um pouco baixas para a altura do ano.


----------



## meteo (29 Set 2011 às 21:13)

O último ano que me lembro aqui de se falar em Outubro com desespero da chuva,e que só se via AA á frente,e que isto era gravissimo etc etc Tivemos chuva de meados de Novembro até Abril,quase sem paragens. De tal forma que em Março não tinhamos falta de chuva,mas sim excesso de chuva. Por isso relax.. 

--------------
Este próximo fim-de-semana afinal vai ser quente,ao contrário do que há alguns dias era previsto.Os fins-de-semana teem sido sempre com nuvens ou vento.Este próximo será de calor e pouco vento. E a temperatura no litoral deverá aumentar.


----------



## Zephyros (29 Set 2011 às 22:16)

eu costumo consultar todos os dias o accuweather, creio que este site se baseia no GFS, e olhando para as previsões a 15 dias, nem uma pinga de chuva se prevê.

o stormy com as suas habituais analises sempre excelentes e muito bem fundamentadas, confirma a situação de bloqueio, e eu quando vejo o stormy pessimista em relação à vinda de chuva só tenho é que acreditar.

o stormy tem dito que esta época do ano é de grande actividade em toda sinóptica devido a ser uma época de transição entre estações, como tal seria de calcular que houvesse transições mais ou menos constantes no estado do tempo, e não uma situação de estabilidade constante e sem fim à vista, o padrão que temos é digno de um mês de Julho ou Agosto e não de um principio de Outubro onde seria mais normal haver muito mais dinamica na atmosfera, portanto não consigo entender como é que numa situação de tanta actividade relacionada com a transição da estação,o AA consegue manter-se tanto tempo sem erosão.

uma pergunta que gostava de fazer ao stormy e aos mais entendidos de uma forma geral, embora claro seja compreensivel que na meteorologia seja tudo muito subjectivo, se é expectável à luz da situação actual, que esta situação de calor e sem chuva se possa manter todo o mês de Outubro, ou se por outro lado será pouco provável que isso aconteça?


----------



## stormy (29 Set 2011 às 22:32)

Zephyros disse:


> eu costumo consultar todos os dias o accuweather, creio que este site se baseia no GFS, e olhando para as previsões a 15 dias, nem uma pinga de chuva se prevê.
> 
> o stormy com as suas habituais analises sempre excelentes e muito bem fundamentadas, confirma a situação de bloqueio, e eu quando vejo o stormy pessimista em relação à vinda de chuva só tenho é que acreditar.
> 
> ...



A questão da instabilidade é muito relativa...para os Açoreanos estamos num periodo até dinamico demais
O que se passa é que por vezes, com todo o jogo de mudança que há na atmosfera, devido a certos factores o movimento das perturbações atmosfericas fica bloqueado establecendo-se em algumas dessas situações, uma certa "estabilidade", em que o a circulação da Atmosfera encontra um equilibrio que a favorece.

Bom..por vezes esse equilibrio implica que o AA estaja mais pertoe outras que esteja mais longe..sendo isto algo aleatorio ( embora haja alguma influencia, como sempre, de teleconexções como o ENSO).

Eu não duvido que isto vai mudar..mas para já não se avista nos modelos essa tendencia.
Eu até estou á espera de um Out-Nov com precipitações na media ou até acima.


----------



## Aurélio (29 Set 2011 às 22:43)

stormy disse:


> A questão da instabilidade é muito relativa...para os Açoreanos estamos num periodo até dinamico demais
> O que se passa é que por vezes, com todo o jogo de mudança que há na atmosfera, devido a certos factores o movimento das perturbações atmosfericas fica bloqueado establecendo-se em algumas dessas situações, uma certa "estabilidade", em que o a circulação da Atmosfera encontra um equilibrio que a favorece.
> 
> Bom..por vezes esse equilibrio implica que o AA estaja mais pertoe outras que esteja mais longe..sendo isto algo aleatorio ( embora haja alguma influencia, como sempre, de teleconexções como o ENSO).
> ...



Bem a NOAA indica para já nos proximos mais oui menos 8 dias, um padrão de AO+/NAO+, mas neste momento após isso, preve-se um padrão de AO-/NAO- o que contralia para já os principais modelos em especial o ECM.
No GFS nesta run das 12h reforça o AA mas colocando este já mais a norte...

Recordo que nesta altura do ano, nos modelos por vezes surgem alterações muito bruscas na atmosfera, e por isso temos que ir com calma.

Certo, certo .. é que teremos pelo mais uma semana de tempo bom ... quente e seco !!


----------



## Zephyros (29 Set 2011 às 23:09)

obrigado pela explicação stormy

os niveis de agua no solo devem por esta altura estar em seca ligeira ou moderada, o IM ás vezes mapas para a agricultura em que indicava a situação, tais como seca fraca ou chuva moderada,etc, mas não encontro mais.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Set 2011 às 23:18)

Boa noite

Claramente estamos todos na expectativa de saber *QUANDO* muda o atual padrão atmosférico. Como ainda é cedo, não se espera que o frio venha para ficar, já quanto à chuva muitos de nós gostariam de a ver.
Como já foi dito, teremos mais uns quantos dias de sol, algum calor estival tardio, um sol por vezes radioso e convidativo a passeios não só à beira-mar como passeios ribeirinhos e afins.

Com o AA na localização esperada, teremos alguma nortada (que poderá ser impeditiva a banhos de sol na costa nortenha).
Sendo assim, delicie-mo-nos com o que temos e tenhamos a certeza que o Outono e o Inverno farão parte da nossa ementa nos próximos meses.


----------



## Hazores (29 Set 2011 às 23:43)

deixem estar o Anticiclone onde está porque aqui nos Açores isto está animado

isto é apenas uma brincadeira, pois nós Açoreanos estamos tão habituados à chuva que este ano já estávamos a ficar preocupados com a falta desta.Por isso espero bem que o padrão mude e que chova, de uma forma moderada, aí no continente.


----------



## beachboy30 (30 Set 2011 às 11:39)

Entretanto o ECMWF já mudou completamente de tendência para o final da próxima semana, ao contrário do GFS que continua a insistir no AA na zona de "bloqueio", na Biscaia/UK, com geopotenciais bem altos (tal como o ECMWF insistia até à run operacional de hoje das 0h). O ECMWF "desfaz" o AA nessa zona, pelo menos na run operacional. A média dos "ensembles" não está tanto de acordo com essa run operacional.

Vamos ver. Está interessante . Certa é a continuação do tempo quente (ou ameno, pelo menos) e seco (algum vento no fim de semana, mas se for de SE, continuará a ser "abafado"), inclusivamente para a próxima semana, pelo menos até ao feriado.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Set 2011 às 20:13)

*Mean sea level pressure, wind speed at 850 hPa and geopotential 500 hPa, temperature at 850 hPa:*

http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forecasts/d/animate/catalog/products/forecasts/medium/deterministic/msl_uv850_z500!Geopotential%20500%20hPa%20and%20Temperature%20at%20850%20hPa!0!Europe!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2011093012!!!step/


----------



## Zephyros (30 Set 2011 às 22:30)

bom, e parece que finalmente começa-se a ver alguma luz ao fundo do tunel....ou não.

eu por esta altura estou quase como S. Tomé, é ver para crer, é que a meio do mês de Setembro os modelos indicavam uma mudança de padrão para o final deste mês,inicio do proximo, e a verdade é que chegados ao fim de Setembro não ocorreu nenhuma mudança e pelo menos não ocorrerá nos proximos dias, portanto não me admira nada que tudo se esfume de novo e a tal luz ao fundo do tunel, não passe de uma miragem, espero que não, mas a ver vamos.

entretanto gostava de perguntar se a nivel europeu, as temperaturas tambem estão acima da média, ou se é apenas uma situação exclusiva de Portugal.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Set 2011 às 22:37)

Zephyros disse:


> entretanto gostava de perguntar se a nivel europeu, as temperaturas tambem estão acima da média, ou se é apenas uma situação exclusiva de Portugal.



Não, tudo ferve, o frio ainda anda longe (último mapa).


----------



## Snifa (30 Set 2011 às 22:53)

Zephyros disse:


> entretanto gostava de perguntar se a nivel europeu, as temperaturas tambem estão acima da média, ou se é apenas uma situação exclusiva de Portugal.



Não , o calor não é exclusivo de Portugal, há registos de temperaturas de 30 graus mais a Norte, em França e nas Ilhas Britânicas...

Mapa de temperaturas hoje às 15:30 UTC:








Fonte Ogimet :http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gmeta...mes=09&day=30&hora=15&min=30&vte=Te&Send=send

http://www.ogimet.com/gmetar.phtml.en


----------



## Zephyros (30 Set 2011 às 23:01)

Mário Barros e Snifa, muito obrigado pelos mapas

de facto não é uma situação exclusiva de Portugal, vê-se claramente toda a europa está com anomalia positiva, apenas a Turquia estará com valores normais para a época e a zona do caucaso com alguma anomalia negativa.

tenho lido muito por aqui, que em anos em que a chuva começa cedo, ou seja, anos em que o verão acaba relativamente cedo, depois a tendencia é que o fim do Outono e o inverno sejam secos, por outro lado quando o verão se estende até mais tarde(o caso actual), e as primeiras chuvas começam tardiamente, o meio do Outono e o inverno tendem a ser bastante molhados.

existe alguma lógica nisto, no sentido de a atmosfera ter tendencia a comportar-se desta maneira, ou não tem nada a ver uma coisa com a outra?


----------



## Rainy (1 Out 2011 às 09:19)

A mim preçe-me que a instabilidade ainda poderá chegar mais cedo do que pensam, apesar de ainda serem apenas alguns modelos a desfazerem o AA, a natureza tende sempre a se equilibrar, como vimos este Verão que trouxe dias de chuva e vento e frio houve agora um equilibrio com tempo quente, o mesmo se pode passar mais tarde!!


----------



## c.bernardino (1 Out 2011 às 10:54)

Pela leitura dos modelos (1ºpainel) não estou convencido que venha a existir uma mudança de padrão. Vendo o NOGAPS, ECMWF e GFS, fiquei com a ideia que poderá haver uma diminuição de temperatura mas coisa ligeira, nada significativa.
Admito que esta visão, para a semana que se avizinha pode vir a revelar-se incorreta, mas o que *não* está incorreto é o que vou escrever de seguida.
Lembro que este "prolongar de verão" de que muitos se queixam é perfeitamente natural, comum, mesmo em anos com verões mais quentes. 

Lembro-me que num ano anterior até mandei uma piada qq no meu trabalho do género " este ano ano não se vão usar pinheiros de natal, é melhr usar palmeiras." E houve quem me levasse a sério 

a chuva virá... e se não vier cá estamos para analisar a situação.

Bernardino


----------



## David sf (1 Out 2011 às 11:14)

c.bernardino disse:


> Pela leitura dos modelos (1ºpainel) não estou convencido que venha a existir uma mudança de padrão. Vendo o NOGAPS, ECMWF e GFS, fiquei com a ideia que poderá haver uma diminuição de temperatura mas coisa ligeira, nada significativa.
> Admito que esta visão, para a semana que se avizinha pode vir a revelar-se incorreta, mas o que *não* está incorreto é o que vou escrever de seguida.
> Lembro que este "prolongar de verão" de que muitos se queixam é perfeitamente natural, comum, mesmo em anos com verões mais quentes.
> 
> ...



Tens toda a razão, não se vislumbra em qualquer modelo, nem a qualquer prazo, nenhuma mudança de padrão relevante. Eventualmente uma muito ligeira descida de temperatura máxima (e mais significativa da mínima) para o final desta semana, mercê de uma alteração da circulação de suste para nordeste, mas nesta altura do ano, o nordeste ainda não traz frio, apenas serviria para amenizar um pouco.

E este "indian summer" é perfeitamente normal. Em novembro dir-se-á que o "verão de São Martinho" ocorreu este ano mais cedo (se formos a ver o verão de São Martinho ocorre sempre; se for na primeira quinzena de novembro é normal; se for em outubro é um S. Martinho antecipado, se for no final de novembro é um S. Martinho atrasado, mas uma ou duas semanas anticiclónicas no outono é totalmente normal, este ano como foi mais cedo, nota-se mais porque dá para aquecer mais).


----------



## Aurélio (1 Out 2011 às 11:59)

Nem o Verão foi frio e chuvoso como um outro pinta ... recordo que nos meses Julho e Agosto falando em médias foi considerado normal, e em termos de máximas acho que até foi superiores ...

Por outro lado considero este tempo que nós temos por agora perfeitamente normal, e parece-me que na maior parte dos anos é isto que ocorre nesta altura do ano ...

Não será normal, é se eu disser o mesmo dentro de 30 dias ...

Seja como for espero este tempo AA até á ultima década altura em que espero uma mudança de padrão ...


----------



## Dan (1 Out 2011 às 12:52)

Não fosse o caso de este ano o Verão contar já com uns seis meses e poucos se estariam a preocupar com o tempo quente e seco nesta altura do ano. É talvez a perspectiva de mais um mês de Verão que está provocar alguma inquietação, mas as coisas são como são e o nosso clima caracteriza-se por uma grande variabilidade, nomeadamente ao nível da precipitação.


----------



## Zephyros (1 Out 2011 às 13:08)

normal não será, pelo menos no que a temperaturas diz respeito.

dá-me a ideia que este mês de Outubro não vai cair uma pinga, o que por mais que digam que é normal, de facto não o é.


----------



## Hazores (1 Out 2011 às 13:26)

Bom dia,

desde já peço desculpa se este post for inadequado ao tópico, mas andei à procura no forum um lugar para esclarecer esta dúvida e não encontrei

segundo as previsões do GFS do meteopt, indica que iriamos ter precipitação(cerca de 2 mm) mas ao mesmo tempo na coluna da % de nuvens coloca 1% ou até 0%, como podem ver na imagem seguinte:






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]
Alguem pode-me explicar porque razão isto acontce?

obrigado


----------



## David sf (1 Out 2011 às 13:31)

Hazores disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> desde já peço desculpa se este post for inadequado ao tópico, mas andei à procura no forum um lugar para esclarecer esta dúvida e não encontrei
> 
> ...



Em princípio precipitação de origem convectiva, aguaceiros, poucas nuvens, mas onde chove dá-lhe forte. Como a malha do GFS é um pouco grosseira, se em 100 km2, existe 1 km2 de nuvens, que originam em 3 horas 100 mm na sua zona de afectação, temos em média nesse pixel, 1% de nuvens e 1 mm de precipitação.

É como se numa loja entrassem 100 clientes, só um fazia despesa, e gastava 100 €. Em média, nessa loja cada cliente gastou 1€. Portanto é provável que não haja precipitação, apesar de nos locais onde ela ocorrer, ela ser forte mas efémera.


----------



## Hazores (1 Out 2011 às 13:35)

David sf disse:


> Em princípio precipitação de origem convectiva, aguaceiros, poucas nuvens, mas onde chove dá-lhe forte. Como a malha do GFS é um pouco grosseira, se em 100 km2, existe 1 km2 de nuvens, que originam em 3 horas 100 mm na sua zona de afectação, temos em média nesse pixel, 1% de nuvens e 1 mm de precipitação.
> 
> É como se numa loja entrassem 100 clientes, só um fazia despesa, e gastava 100 €. Em média, nessa loja cada cliente gastou 1€. Portanto é provável que não haja precipitação, apesar de nos locais onde ela ocorrer, ela ser forte mas efémera.



obrigado David, mas levanto outra questão, se esta previsão de precipitação é de origem convectiva, os valores previstos para "a instabilidade atmosférica" não deveriam ser diferentes?


----------



## David sf (1 Out 2011 às 13:42)

Hazores disse:


> obrigado David, mas levanto outra questão, se esta previsão de precipitação é de origem convectiva, os valores previstos para "a instabilidade atmosférica" não deveriam ser diferentes?



No pós-frontal de uma frente fria, creio ser o caso, não são necessários CAPE e L.I. muito elevados, principalmente em zonas marítimas. Acho que tens uma boa explicação dada pelo Beaufort, Stormy e pelo Vince no seguimento de modelos de setembro.


----------



## Norther (1 Out 2011 às 13:56)

Próxima semana vai continuar quente e seca 
A uma tendência para a partir do dia 15, 17 haver uma mudança, vamos ver


----------



## beachboy30 (1 Out 2011 às 14:39)

De facto... Parece que temos "bloqueio" garantido até pelo menos ao fim de semana que vem... Até porque depois do feriado, o AA tende novamente a fortalecer-se na zona da Biscaia (segundo o GFS) ou um pouco mais a oeste (segundo o ECMWF), resultando numa corrente de NE (mais uma vez seca), no máximo N (de NW não me parece) sobre o continente para o final da semana...

Portanto, até onde a fiabilidade alcança, secura e mais secura... E temperaturas bem amenas (altas, diria eu, para a altura do ano).

Hoje está uma corrente de SE quente/abafada e seca como eu nunca presenciei em Outubro. Mas claro que a minha memória pode estar a atraiçoar-me... Se estivessemos em Junho/Julho/Agosto, as temperaturas chegariam aos 40ºC muito próximo do litoral oeste, certamente...


----------



## Gerofil (1 Out 2011 às 15:54)

Declaro a chegada do Outono a Portugal Continental ... 





ECMWF

A partir da próxima Quinta-feira, e sobretudo na Sexta-feira, já se pode esperar uma acentuada descida da temperatura e possibilidade de tempo instável, com possibilidade de precipitação persistente nas regiões do norte. O vento deverá tornar-se moderado a forte de noroeste.


----------



## miguel (1 Out 2011 às 17:56)

Gerofil disse:


> Declaro a chegada do Outono a Portugal Continental ...
> 
> 
> A partir da próxima Quinta-feira, e sobretudo na Sexta-feira, já se pode esperar uma acentuada descida da temperatura e possibilidade de tempo instável, com possibilidade de precipitação persistente nas regiões do norte. O vento deverá tornar-se moderado a forte de noroeste.



Não vejo a coisa assim tão optimista mas é esperar, mas eu ainda não vejo esse cenário


----------



## c.bernardino (1 Out 2011 às 18:11)

miguel disse:


> Não vejo a coisa assim tão optimista mas é esperar, mas eu ainda não vejo esse cenário



Miguel, o Gerofil está bem disposto, é só isso. 
Realmente há ali um "rabinho" mas passa de raspão e a esta distância e vendo a "big picture" por vários modelos.... não tenho grande fé.

Já agora, o Gerofil falou em descida significativa da temperatura  (acredito que vá descer, como escrevi esta manhã), mas existe alguma quantificação associada ao jargão "subida/descida sugnificativa de temp...". Será que é mera expressão ou há algum gradiente a partir do qual essa expressão se deve usar? (desculpem se fôr off-topic)

Agora: aproveitar o Sol.

saudações cordiais

Bernardino


----------



## martinus (1 Out 2011 às 18:16)

A temperatura vai descer lentamente,
enquanto bate o solinho.
Como num verdadeiro Verão
de São Martinho!


----------



## David sf (1 Out 2011 às 18:21)

Gerofil disse:


> Declaro a chegada do Outono a Portugal Continental ...



O outono chegará um dia, mas não será nesse. De facto o ECMWF tem ali dois/três dias com a dorsal mais afastada, mas tal não implica a chegada do outono. Por um lado a precipitação não existiria (basta ver os outputs do IM, mesmo a previsão ensemblistica põe em cerca de 10% a probabilidade de precipitação em Viana do Castelo), como a descida das temperaturas não seria significativa (cerca de 5ºC, ainda assim continuaríamos acima da média), como ainda por cima a dorsal caía-nos de novo em cima logo a seguir:











Outros modelos, como o GFS, nem sequer vêem a descida de temperaturas, mantendo-se o padrão inalterado:


----------



## Zephyros (1 Out 2011 às 19:03)

é melhor que o governo comece a pensar em preparar planos de ajuda de emergencia para os agricultores, é um mês de Outubro sem uma unica pinga de agua é demasiado grave, as culturas vão sofrer e não é só o facto de não chover, é tambem a situação das altas temperaturas que secam tudo


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Out 2011 às 19:11)

Zephyros disse:


> é melhor que o governo comece a pensar em preparar planos de ajuda de emergencia para os agricultores, é um mês de Outubro sem uma unica pinga de agua é demasiado grave, as culturas vão sofrer e não é só o facto de não chover, é tambem a situação das altas temperaturas que secam tudo



Não é preciso chegarmos a tanto e estarmos já tão em pânico, o mês começou agora, as coisas só se começam a por nesses termos aquando não há ocorrência de precipitação acima de 2/3 meses (período invernal). Além tivemos Outono/Inverno/Primavera bastante molhados.


----------



## Zephyros (1 Out 2011 às 19:16)

gostava de saber não só a quantidade de agua na terra, como tambem a situação das barragens, devem estar já por lá abaixo.

Mário Barros, o contador de dias sem chuva que tens na assinatura é demonstrativo: 27 dias sem chuva, quase um Mês!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Out 2011 às 19:29)

Zephyros disse:


> gostava de saber não só a quantidade de agua na terra, como tambem a situação das barragens, devem estar já por lá abaixo.
> 
> Mário Barros, o contador de dias sem chuva que tens na assinatura é demonstrativo: 27 dias sem chuva, quase um Mês!!!





Calma, o ano hidrológico só começou hoje. As terras estão secas obviamente, mas nada por aí além.


----------



## Zephyros (1 Out 2011 às 19:31)

e para quem não acreditava muito em seca:

"Observatório de Secas - Situação Atual
Situação Atual - julho 2011

Em 31 de julho de 2011 a área em situação de seca meteorológica estendeu-se a quase todo o País, apenas a faixa costeira ocidental, a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro e o barlavento Algarvio, ainda não se encontra em seca. Assim, em termos de percentagem do território, o índice de seca meteorológica PDSI apresenta a seguinte distribuição: 4% em chuva fraca, 6% em situação normal, 46% em seca fraca, 23% em seca moderada, 19% em seca severa e 2% em seca extrema (Figura 1)."










isto em Julho, agora imaginem como estará a situação actual.


e já agora um texto do IM:

"A ocorrência de secas deve enquadrar-se em anomalias da circulação geral da atmosfera, a que correspondem flutuações do clima numa escala local ou regional. A situação geográfica do território de Portugal Continental é favorável à ocorrência de episódios de seca,* quase sempre associados a situações de bloqueio em que anticiclone subtropical do Atlântico Norte se mantém numa posição que impede que as perturbações da frente polar atinjam a Península Ibérica. "*

então não é que é exatamente esta a situação que vivemos actualmente!


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Out 2011 às 19:37)

Zephyros disse:


> isto em Julho, agora imaginem como estará a situação actual.



Eu estou mais preocupado com o calor que nunca mais acaba, do que com a precipitação.

Neste momento, ainda não há razão pra grandes alarmes nesse campo. Portugal têm um período seco e um período chuvoso, todos os anos é assim, neste momento ainda nos encontramos no período seco.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/areaeducativa/otempo.eoclima/seca.meteo/index.html?page=seca.pt.xml


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Out 2011 às 21:40)

Não é preciso fazer nenhuma catástrofe da situação para já, embora pareça que o Verão ainda não se tenha despedido, é natural este tipo de situação na 1ª metade de Outubro...e apesar de tudo o Verão ainda nos deu alguma chuva que muitos duvidavam...

Eu sei que é muito distante, tudo que seja a mais de 200h para mim mostra apenas uma tendência possível, mas parece que a partir do dia 12 de Outubro os centros de alta pressão se afastam finalmente da Península e nesse caso será certamente uma questão de poucos dias até começarem as primeiras chuvas...é isso que mostra o GFS...
A temperatura tem tendência a seguir na mesma direcção, baixando um pouco, mas nada ainda muito considerável para esta semana...


----------



## beachboy30 (1 Out 2011 às 22:22)

Eu acho que a grande questão não é apenas o calor em Outubro, mas sim a continuação do Verão em todo o seu esplendor, que já durou o mês de Setembro praticamente todo (excetuando alguns fins de semana). A estabilidade das condições atmosféricas nas nossas zonas é que me causam mais espanto. A mim, pessoalmente... Correntes de NE atrás de correntes de NE, já lá vai quase um mês e a próxima semana segue o mesmo caminho. Notável para a altura do ano, a meu ver...


----------



## miguel (1 Out 2011 às 22:50)

Para mim notável é termos tempo de verão desde Abril até miados de Outubro e ainda dizem por ai que não tivemos verão este ano!! eu já tenho verão a sair pelos olhos de tão farto deste verão que parece não ter fim


----------



## Rainy (1 Out 2011 às 22:55)

Mas como nada dura para sempre o verão atrasado irá terminar brevemente


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Out 2011 às 22:56)

Desculpem o off-topic...mas caso se recordem, estávamos nos primeiros dias de Setembro e eram mais que muitos aqueles que diziam não reconhecer este Verão...fresco e ventoso, principalmente em Julho...será que se esqueceram agora...?


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Out 2011 às 23:05)

miguel disse:


> Para mim notável é termos tempo de verão desde Abril até miados de Outubro e ainda dizem por ai que não tivemos verão este ano!! eu já tenho verão a sair pelos olhos de tão farto deste verão que parece não ter fim



Sem dúvida Miguel, desde de Abril que está bom é para a praia.Tem sido calor e mais calor.

Segundo o Foreca, que segue o ECM, pelo Algarve vamos continuar até dia de 8 de Outubro com temperaturas a roçar os 28ºC-30ºC e depois uma ligeira descida no dia 9 de Outubro. 

Aqui, em causa não é a falta de precipitação, mas sim a manutenção das temperaturas altas quer das máximas mas principalmente das mínimas durante dias a fio.


----------



## meteo (1 Out 2011 às 23:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Sem dúvida Miguel, desde de Abril que está bom é para a praia.Tem sido calor e mais calor.
> 
> Segundo o Foreca, que segue o ECM, pelo Algarve vamos continuar até dia de 8 de Outubro com temperaturas a roçar os 28ºC-30ºC e depois uma ligeira descida no dia 9 de Outubro.
> 
> Aqui, em causa não é a falta de precipitação, mas sim a manutenção das temperaturas altas quer das máximas mas principalmente das mínimas durante dias a fio.



Só se for na Costa Sul.
Falando na Costa Ocidental,Se a Primavera foi muito quente,Julho foi dos piores meses de Verão dos últimos anos para quem esteve de férias. Vento quase todos os dias,moderado a forte. Agosto teve grande variabilidade.Tivemos calor,chuva(sim,choveu!),vento,ou temperaturas amenas.Agora Setembro quente. Verão longo concordo porque foi de Abril até agora. Calor e mais calor,é falso. 
Verdade é que desde inicio de Setembro,Verão on-fire! Próxima semana,mais uma vez perto dos 30ºC na Costa Ocidental.Impressionante. Viesse este panorama de correntes de Leste consecutivas em Agosto ou Julho e ai sim podia ser grave.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Out 2011 às 23:43)

Boa noite

Parece-me que estão a esquecer-se um pouco disto: os meses mais propícios a uma elevada evapo-transpiração são por norma os meses de Julho e de Agosto.
Certamente não o foram este ano; não só as temperaturas foram um pouco mais baixas que o esperado como a pluviosidade foi acima também do esperado.
A gravidade da seca sente-se particularmente no que concerne à agricultura, regadio, floresta, etc, etc.
Como estes dois meses foram menos propícios à evapo-transpiração dos solos, mais humidade as plantas tiveram disponíveis.
Mesmo com uma primavera quente e seca, as plantas tiveram água durante o verão para a sua maturação.
Este foi um bom ano agrícola em geral, as culturas aceleraram o seu desenvolvimento e tiveram uma maturação excelente, muitas delas semanas antes do normal.

Em particular, aqui no Minho e Douro Litoral, a vinha este ano foi não só excelente como beneficiou de um Julho e um Agosto tendencialmente frescos; em muitos locais a vindima efectuou-se com pelo menos 2 semanas de adiante relativamente ao normal.

Em países do centro-leste da Europa, com menos precipitação do que a que temos no nosso território, é raro queixarem-se de secas. Porquê? Porque o grosso da precipitação cai no verão ou no período mais quente do ano, exactamente quando as plantas mais precisam dela.
Seria pior para a nossa cultura ter um inverno e primavera húmidos e depois termos um Julho e um Agosto muito quentes e secos...

Bom fim de semana


----------



## Costa (1 Out 2011 às 23:44)

Eu lembro-me de já ter feito praia em Outubro em mais que um ano, com a água até bastante mais quente do que durante os meses de verão.


----------



## miguel (1 Out 2011 às 23:48)

MarioCabral disse:


> Desculpem o off-topic...mas caso se recordem, estávamos nos primeiros dias de Setembro e eram mais que muitos aqueles que diziam não reconhecer este Verão...fresco e ventoso, principalmente em Julho...será que se esqueceram agora...?




Eu não me esqueci!!! posso dizer que o pico do verão aqueles meses característicos do pico do verão foram frouxos principalmente Julho e Agosto!! mas não me esqueço que tivemos este ano metade do ano com tempo de verão por isso não sou dos que dizem que não tivemos verão sou dos que dizem que tivemos meio ano com características de verão quase nem primavera tivemos foi logo tempo de verão!!


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Out 2011 às 00:26)

miguel disse:


> Eu não me esqueci!!! posso dizer que o pico do verão aqueles meses característicos do pico do verão foram frouxos principalmente Julho e Agosto!! mas não me esqueço que tivemos este ano metade do ano com tempo de verão por isso não sou dos que dizem que não tivemos verão sou dos que dizem que tivemos meio ano com características de verão quase nem primavera tivemos foi logo tempo de verão!!



Não estou a direccionar para ninguém, mas enerva-me a mentalidade dos Portugueses que infelizmente passam rapidamente do 8 para o 80 em tudo, a meteorologia não é excepção...
Concordo contigo quando dizes que começamos a ter temperaturas altas logo na primavera, mas não foi um padrão constante, foi intercalando com dias mais amenos, mas principalmente Abril não costuma ser tão quente...
Maio e Outubro são meses de transição, por isso se me lembro de nevar na Serra em Maio, também me lembro de dias bem quentes por lá...
Não fosse este final de Setembro mais constante e quente e ninguém se lembraria de dizer o que quer que fosse...
Cumprimentos a todos...e acima de tudo apreciem a meteorologia, pelos vistos há cada vez mais interessados nesta ciência...


----------



## Zephyros (2 Out 2011 às 00:35)

coisa que eu não me lembro, e já não sou assim tão novo quanto isso, é de ter um mês de outubro com temperaturas constantes de 30º durante o dia e noites tropicais ou lá perto.


----------



## squidward (2 Out 2011 às 01:36)

Costa disse:


> Eu lembro-me de já ter feito praia em Outubro em mais que um ano, com a água até bastante mais quente do que durante os meses de verão.



lembro-me por exemplo, acho que foi em 2007 que tivemos calor até Novembro, pelo menos lembro-me de andar de t-shirt nessa altura. [/off-topic]


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2011 às 01:59)

Zephyros disse:


> coisa que eu não me lembro, e já não sou assim tão novo quanto isso, é de ter um mês de outubro com temperaturas constantes de 30º durante o dia e noites tropicais ou lá perto.



Presumo que estejas a falar de Setembro e não de Outubro visto estarmos apenas no dia 2 de Outubro. Relativamente a Setembros quentes e secos, não são muito invulgares no nosso clima, «Setembro ou seca as fontes ou leva as pontes», eu pelo menos passei muitas férias em Setembro porque era mais barato e muitas vezes apanhava tempo melhor que Agosto. Foi muito mais anormal a situação que vivemos em Abril/Maio do que agora em Setembro. Há é alguma saturação acumulada disto tudo, por estarmos em "Verão" desde finais de Março. Em boa parte do país anda-se de manga curta desde Março, e se isto se prolongar até à 2ª ou 3ª semana de Outubro, serão 7 meses de manga curta, o que já não é mesmo nada normal, mas também não deve ser inédito.


----------



## Zephyros (2 Out 2011 às 02:45)

Vince, estou mesmo a falar de Outubro, porque embora como disseste e bem, estejamos apenas no inicio do mês, a verdade é que estas temperaturas não desarmam, e portanto o mais certo é termos até ao meio do mês a manutenção de temperaturas a rondar os 25º/30º.


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2011 às 03:15)

Ainda é muito cedo para dar todo o mês de Outubro como perdido, para já não estou muito preocupado, prefiro que isto aconteça nesta altura do ano e que a partir de meados de Outubro e Novembro a atmosfera se liberte deste tipo de bloqueio pelas nossas paragens.


----------



## Dan (2 Out 2011 às 09:04)

Ainda não há muito tempo tivemos um Outubro bem quente.



> O mês de Outubro, em Portugal Continental, caracterizou-se como um mês quente, sendo mesmo o mais quente dos últimos 14 anos em relação à temperatura máxima. Assim a temperatura do ar registou valores médios da máxima, mínima e média muito superiores ao valor médio 1971-2000, com anomalias de +2.8ºC, +1.7ºC e +2.2ºC respectivamente.
> Ocorreram vários dias com temperatura superior a 25ºC em muitas estações meteorológicas de quase todo o País, verificando-se também dias com temperatura superiores a 30ºC em muitos locais do Centro e Sul.
> Ocorreu ainda uma onda de calor em algumas estações meteorológicas do Centro e Sul do Continente no período de 10 a 18 de Outubro (Fig 1).
> 
> Fonte



Resumo do relatório de Outubro de 2009.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Out 2011 às 10:06)

Grandes dramas que para aqui vai ....
Normalmente quando o Outubro começa seco ... as temperaturas começam elevadas podendo chegar aos 30º até cerca do dia 15 ou 20 !!
E sim ... também eu me lembro de andar em T-shirt ainda em Novembro ... não me lembro é qual foi o ano ....
É normal este tempo quente ainda nesta altura do ano ....

O que já se calhar não é tão normal é quase todo o país não ver pinga de água há cerca de um mês ...

Relativamente á evapotranspiração ser maior em Julho e Agosto eu presumo que se deva á menor humidade, temperaturas mais altas e terrenos mais secos...
No Norte e Centro penso que a humidade possa ter sido algo maior, quanto a precipitação ter sido mais chuvoso, penso que cair 2 mm ou 10 mm, num mês cujos solos estão secos, não faz grande diferença.

Relativamente á seca e apesar do IM não ter lançado o relatório da seca de Agosto em penso que deve ter mantido ou desagravado ligeiramente a situação. Aliás normalmente no mês de Agosto nunca existe agravamento da seca ....

Já agora relativamente ao mês de Setembro com muito maior numero de dias sol face ao normal, registo de pluviosidade na média ou inferior, menor humidade face ao normal, temperaturas creio que bastante acima do normal e em que a chuva ocorreu somente num dia (logo se perdeu !! ), logo não tenho dúvidas que em boa parte do território exstiu um agravamento da seca ..

É o tópico dos modelos, mas não tenho nada a acrescentar ... iguais ás cartas dos outros dias ...


----------



## David sf (2 Out 2011 às 10:28)

Dan disse:


> Ainda não há muito tempo tivemos um Outubro bem quente.
> 
> 
> 
> Resumo do relatório de Outubro de 2009.



Outubro de 2006 também foi bem quente. Esta carta de 29 de outubro:






Quanto aos modelos tudo cada vez mais monótono. Ensemble do GFS 00z, para o interior alentejano, linha da precipitação sempre lá em baixo:


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Out 2011 às 12:41)

Previsão até dia 18 de Outubro:






Neste momento não se vislumbra nenhuma luz ao fundo do túnel, ou seja, o tempo está como o país.

O Outubro de 2006 foi quentinho e o mês de Novembro de 2006 foi um verdadeiro espectáculo.


----------



## martinus (2 Out 2011 às 17:50)

Temperaturas elevadas pelo menos até dia 11 de Outubro

http://www.tsf.pt/PaginaInicial/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=2030419


----------



## meteo (2 Out 2011 às 21:02)

O IM dá aumento de temperaturas para os próximos 2 dias,para a maioria das estações..Algumas delas entre os 31ºC e os 34ºC.
O Windguru acompanha esse calor,com vento fraco.Serão portanto dias mais quentes e com menos vento do que no fim-de-semana.  Devem ser os dias mais quentes deste mês,amanhã e Terça-Feira.

Quem diria que no mesmo ano ouvimos falar do Verão inexistente(http://www.meteopt.com/forum/media/o-panico-do-verao-inexistente-5869-5.html#post297471) e depois vem um Setembro e inicios de Outubro escaldante...


----------



## beachboy30 (2 Out 2011 às 21:36)

E para o final da semana (fim de semana) uma forte corrente de NE bem seca, associada ao AA na zona da Biscaia com uma pressão relativamente elevada, é esperada para o continente... Nesta altura, serão de esperar já temperaturas mínimas bem baixinhas mais no interior norte, enquanto que no litoral oeste as máximas tenderão a ultrapassar inclusivamente as do interior, inclusivamente bem junto ao mar. Enfim, mais "secura" à vista, com geopotenciais altos...

6ª feira será de esperar um dia de nortada moderada, com o AA ainda a oeste/sudoeste da Biscaia. Até lá, vento bastante fraco, com temperaturas bem altinhas para a época. Espera-se um feriado deveras agradável .


----------



## Zephyros (2 Out 2011 às 22:34)

e estas ultimas mensagens confirmam aquilo que eu tenho vindo a dizer, e a forte possibilidade de Outubro não ver cair uma unica pinga de agua do céu, a juntar a isso o flagelo das altas temperaturas, que ao contrário de alguns, não considero nada, mas mesmo nada agradáveis, não só porque não coincidem com a época do ano, e de certa forma aumentam a carga de stress nas pessoas que desde Abril não tem tido tréguas no que ao calor diz respeito, tudo o que é demais cheira mal.

junta-se o aumento dos consumos de energia devido ao ar condicionado um pouco por todo o lado, e o regresso dos fogos florestais que massacram o nosso país.

Outubro sem chuva+calor= desastre.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Out 2011 às 23:56)

Eu começo a achar, que valores tão elevados são complicados de atingir, isto porque a luz solar está a diminuir a cada dia, mas nada é impossível, é tudo uma questão de massas de ar


----------



## Zephyros (2 Out 2011 às 23:58)

não me digas que não sentes na pele o calor!

em teoria deveria ser assim, mas na verdade ainda hoje na zona ribeirinha de Lisboa estavam 31º.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2011 às 00:03)

Zephyros disse:


> não me digas que não sentes na pele o calor!
> 
> em teoria deveria ser assim, mas na verdade ainda hoje na zona ribeirinha de Lisboa estavam 31º.



Ninguém disse o contrário, mas a cada dia que passa as horas de luz diminui 2 minutos.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2011 às 09:35)

A partir de dia 7 o ensemble está a começar a mostrar uma ligeira descida da temperatura 

Será, será que é agora que refresca de vez ? De vez não direi mas por uns dias talvez


----------



## Agreste (3 Out 2011 às 10:08)

Se o Anticiclone migrar para leste, abrem-se boas possibilidades para que entre qualquer coisa pelo lado dos Açores. Parece-me que a 2ª quinzena do mês será bem diferente. Ainda estamos a tempo de ter um mês normal...


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2011 às 14:02)

Esperança, a frescura vem lá   

Lisboa





Porto





Tudo isto se baseia na corrente de leste, ar mais fresco que outras regiões já têm instalado, se não houver corrente de leste as temperaturas não irão baixar, estamos como sempre no fio da navalha.


----------



## Zephyros (3 Out 2011 às 16:18)

deus te ouça

quanto a chuva népia, mas o tempo ficar fresco já não é mau, ao menos isso.


----------



## stormy (3 Out 2011 às 16:45)

Mário Barros disse:


> Esperança, a frescura vem lá
> 
> 
> Tudo isto se baseia na corrente de leste, ar mais fresco que outras regiões já têm instalado, se não houver corrente de leste as temperaturas não irão baixar, estamos como sempre no fio da navalha.



Não há frio instalado em lado nenhum...tem tudo a ver com uma frente fria que vai passar na Europa ( Ai sim, a primeira entrada polar do ano com a T850 a descer até aos -5ºC na Europa central)...o que o GFS modela na saida das 06z é que na corrente de leste o ar quente seria afastado da PI á frente da tal frente fria que vai entrar na Europa.

Quanto muito, o ar muito seco vindo do interior da PI pode induzir um maior arrefecimento nocturno...mas os dias manter-se-hão quentes.

Para já o GFS mete os restos desse ar frio da Europa a organizarem-se numa cut-off no Mediterraneo central, afectando pouco a PI ( para alem do tal efeito de afastar um pouco este calor)..mas agora está a sair a run das12z..portanto vamos ve-la antes de tirar mais conclusões.


----------



## beachboy30 (3 Out 2011 às 17:27)

Acredito inclusivamente que junto ao litoral oeste, bem junto ao mar, as máximas devam até ser relativamente altas se o vento de NE durar o dia todo... Nestes dias, ainda sem frio instalado, o litoral é quem mais sofre com as temperaturas mais altas...

As noites e princípios de manhã, essas sim, deverão ser bem mais frescas que estas que temos tido... Mas a temperatura tenderá a subir rapidamente. No interior nem tanto...


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Out 2011 às 17:54)

Mais um dia se passou e tudo continua na mesma. Apesar de as temperaturas sofrerem uma descida da temperatura para os 25ºC no Algarve mas isso só pra lá no fim de semana ou início da próxima. Quanto à precipitação nada a assinalar até dia de 19 de Outubro.

Nem para sonhar os modelos dão.


----------



## Zephyros (3 Out 2011 às 21:48)

por isso é que desde o dia 29/30 de Setembro que eu disse que este mês de Outubro iria ficar a zeros no que à chuva diz respeito, muitos disseram que seria normal a secura e as temperaturas altas deste inicio de mês, contudo alguns tambem previram que a ultima quinzena iria ver uma mudança de padrão e a chuva regressar e com ela a normalidade da pluviosidade mensal da Outubro.

cada vez mais se verifica que tal não irá acontecer, quanto muito as temperaturas irão baixar um pouco mas mesmo assim manterem-se acima do normal para a época, mas pior será zero chuva, que irá tornar este mês provavelmente o mais seco desde que há registo.

portanto quando se fala de normalidade, certamente não se estarão a referir a Outubro de 2011, porque este mês de normal não tem nada.

claro está que muito gostaria de estar errado e de depois estarem-me a dar na cabeça por ter sido o profeta de uma desgraça que não aconteceu, mas infelizmente temo que não devo errar muito em tudo o que disse.


----------



## martinus (3 Out 2011 às 22:11)

A MeteoGalicia dá subida das temperaturas a partir do próximo fim de semana. Quando está calor na Galiza, nunca está frio em Portugal...

"A partir do venres e tralo paso da fronte continuará o predominio das altas presións, cuxo centro moverase durante este período polo norte da península Ibérica. Esta situación deixaranos con maior probabilidade un tempo seco e soleado en xeral, pero con intervalos de nubes no terzo norte a lo menos durante os primeiros días, especialmente no litoral, onde máis alta será a probabilidade de ver algunha chuvia feble. As temperaturas recuperaríanse a partir da fin de semana."

http://www.meteogalicia.es/web/predicion/localidades/locMPIndex.action


----------



## Aurélio (4 Out 2011 às 09:56)

Depois de mais um dia passado o que tenho a dizer ... é o dia de hoje está bastante quente e deverá manter-se assim, embora desça um pouco as temperaturas nas regiões do litoral.
Contudo a partir do proximo fim de semana, deverá voltar uma corrente de leste, que nesta altura do ano, sem qualquer frio instalado na Europa, trará a continuação do tempo seco e quente com temperaturas provavelmente entre 28 e 30º no litoral e entre 30 e 35º no interior ...


----------



## ACalado (4 Out 2011 às 10:24)

Acho que uma imagem vale por mil palavras, com uma circulação assim e com a posição do AA estamos completamente blindados, que seja assim por agora já que não é nada de preocupante e esperemos que o Outono se alie o General Inverno para ser um Inverno a antiga


----------



## beachboy30 (4 Out 2011 às 11:40)

Julgo que no próximo fim de semana teremos uma inversão litoral/interior relativamente às temperaturas máximas no continente. Devido à forte corrente de NE que se vai estabelecer, o litoral oeste irá atingir máximas mais altas que o interior, inclusivamente bem junto ao mar. Se o vento for demasiado forte, poder-se-à tornar desagradável (mesmo sendo de NE), mas se o mesmo for de NE o dia todo, as praias do litoral oeste irão ter 2 belos dias no fim de semana em termos de temperaturas, sem qualquer brisa marítima a interferir. As noites e inícios de manhã é que tenderão a ser mais frias... O interior já deverá sentir alguma "frescura", principalmente no norte. O litoral oeste não me parece, pelo contrário, as correntes de NE (desde que ainda não haja frio instalado) beneficiam sempre o litoral, em termos de temperaturas máximas.

No médio prazo... mais do mesmo... Secura e temperaturas bem amenas... Esta 6ª feira deverá ser a excepção devido ao regime de nortada, mas pelos modelos, apenas deverá durar um dia, precisamente 6ª feira... Depois irá rodar para NE, diminuindo o vento ao longo do fim de semana/início da semana...


----------



## MSantos (4 Out 2011 às 11:45)

Aqui na Polónia as temperaturas também têm estado bastante amenas, com máximas de 19ºC/21ºC. Olhando para os modelos por aqui as temperaturas vão descer para temperaturas bem mais Outonais nos proximos


----------



## c.bernardino (4 Out 2011 às 13:05)

Meus Senhores,

o óbvio:

Hoje, analisando os principais modelos e sem recorrer a termos técnicos parece óbvio o que a maioria estava a antever.
A perturbação que nos afetará 6ªfeira é fraquita, não vai quebrar o equilibrio dinâmico e tudo ficará na mesma. Arrefecimento para 6ªfeira? sim. mas nada de extraordinário, e ao passar a perturbação "rabinho" (como lhe chamo) voltará à situação atual.

podemos constatar, com os últimos dias, que nesta fase do ano os modelos têm uma fiabilidade duvidosa. Empiricamente noto que qualquer coisa acim de 144h deve analisado de forma não literal e recorrendo a uma certa "intuição". O ECMWF, que considero e respeito, parece-me particularmente nervoso... 

Esta situação é interessante. E é muito curioso analisar é as previsões sazonais e a sua variabilidade consonte as condições inicias consideradas (qual o periodo de 10 dias)... mas esse é outro tópico.


----------



## Microburst (4 Out 2011 às 13:29)

Pelos vistos este _Indian summer_ está para ficar, por isso é aproveitar enquanto dura. Algo me diz que ainda vamos ter saudades deste tempo ameno lá mais para a frente.


----------



## Norther (4 Out 2011 às 14:53)

spiritmind disse:


> Acho que uma imagem vale por mil palavras, com uma circulação assim e com a posição do AA estamos completamente blindados, que seja assim por agora já que não é nada de preocupante e esperemos que o Outono se alie o General Inverno para ser um Inverno a antiga




É isso que também espero ou tenho esperança  vamos ver


----------



## Zephyros (4 Out 2011 às 15:54)

pois eu acho que isto vai continuar assim durante muito tempo, pelo menos o mês de Outubro deverá ficar a zeros, quanto ao Novembro vamos ver, mas os dias passam e já estamos a dia 4 e os modelos nem sequer insinuam uma minima alteração que seja


----------



## Jorge_scp (4 Out 2011 às 18:52)

Zephyros disse:


> pois eu acho que isto vai continuar assim durante muito tempo, pelo menos o mês de Outubro deverá ficar a zeros, quanto ao Novembro vamos ver, mas os dias passam e já estamos a dia 4 e os modelos nem sequer insinuam uma minima alteração que seja



Outubro não está fechado... a última semana poderá reservar alguma surpresa, há ensembles que colocam essa possibilidade ainda. Concordo que não está fácil chover neste mês, mas não é preciso desesperar. Mesmo que não venha a chover em Outubro, chove em Novembro ou Dezembro. Se porventura este Inverno for realmente muito seco, claro que pode ser mau, mas a natureza é assim mesmo, não a podemos alterar. Só sei que ao fim de algum tempo suficientemente longo, tem de haver equilíbrio. Os 2 último Invernos foram bem chuvosos, é normal que apareça um seco agora (mas não quer dizer que venha de facto a sê-lo!).


----------



## Goku (4 Out 2011 às 19:41)

Microburst disse:


> Pelos vistos este _Indian summer_ está para ficar, por isso é aproveitar enquanto dura. Algo me diz que ainda vamos ter saudades deste tempo ameno lá mais para a frente.



Eu não.
Tenho saudades da chuva e do tempo frio.


----------



## Zephyros (4 Out 2011 às 22:44)

Goku disse:


> Eu não.
> Tenho saudades da chuva e do tempo frio.




tambem eu, minha rica chuva e frio


----------



## Zephyros (4 Out 2011 às 22:59)

eu tenho muito respeito pelo nosso ilustre membro stormy, adoro as suas analises e estou sempre à espera de ver aquilo que ele diz, só tenho pena que ele não faça uma analise mais frequente, tipo de dois em dois dias colocar uma analise sobre a situação e o que se espera para o futuro.

contudo acho que ele se vai enganar redondamente(perdoa-me que diga isto amigo stormy), quando diz que out-nov vai ter pluviosidade acima da média, é que ou o novembro é mesmo chuvoso e ultrapassar as médias normais para esse mês, ou então não vai ser assim, é que este mês de outubro está arrumado.

se analisarmos mês a mês, é poderá ser que o novembro seja chuvoso, mas se analisarmos em conjuntos de dois meses, então o bimensal out-nov, chuvoso só terá hipotese de ocorrer, se houver uma reviravolta para os ultimos 15 dias deste mês(pouco provável) + um novembro chuvoso, ou então um novembro acima da média, fora isso penso que o conjunto out-nov, será seco a extremamente seco.


----------



## stormy (4 Out 2011 às 23:13)

Zephyros disse:


> eu tenho muito respeito pelo nosso ilustre membro stormy, adoro as suas analises e estou sempre à espera de ver aquilo que ele diz, só tenho pena que ele não faça uma analise mais frequente, tipo de dois em dois dias colocar uma analise sobre a situação e o que se espera para o futuro.
> 
> contudo acho que ele se vai enganar redondamente(perdoa-me que diga isto amigo stormy), quando diz que out-nov vai ter pluviosidade acima da média, é que ou o novembro é mesmo chuvoso e ultrapassar as médias normais para esse mês, ou então não vai ser assim, é que este mês de outubro está arrumado.
> 
> se analisarmos mês a mês, é poderá ser que o novembro seja chuvoso, mas se analisarmos em conjuntos de dois meses, então o bimensal out-nov, chuvoso só terá hipotese de ocorrer, se houver uma reviravolta para os ultimos 15 dias deste mês(pouco provável) + um novembro chuvoso, ou então um novembro acima da média, fora isso penso que o conjunto out-nov, será seco a extremamente seco.



Este Outubro de momento não parece que vai sofrer muitas alterações...a minha ideia tem como base uma fase mais dinamica que seria suposto acontecer entre Outubro e Novembro, mas tambem há a possibilidade do padrão de Inverno se establecer antes do esperado, fazendo com que este  Outono seja seco.
Mas sinceramente não acredito muito nesse cenario...acho que vamos ter um periodo transitorio antes da chegada do padrão de inveno..


----------



## Zephyros (4 Out 2011 às 23:47)

obrigado pela explicação amigo stormy, 5 estrelas como sempre


----------



## Maria Papoila (5 Out 2011 às 13:51)

Boa tarde a todos,
Há muito tempo que sigo as opiniões de todos neste site, que muito aprecio e agradeço. Gosto de saber o tempo e estar a par da metereologia. Tenho aqui apreendido bastantes coisas novas. Peço aos profissionais que mantenham um discurso aberto e acessível ao "comum dos mortais" pois por vezes utilizam expressões que são autênticos códigos para um leigo - apesar de interessado - como eu. 
Gostaria de lembrar que Outubro de 2009 se passou com temperaturas elevadas mas, de repente, penso que logo após o dia 20, entrou o Outono em passo firme não deixando dúvidas de qual era a estação vigente. Assim, pelo que apreendo das vossas opiniões, o mesmo se irá passar agora em Outubro de 2011.
Cumprimentos para todos


----------



## Microburst (5 Out 2011 às 14:32)

[Off-topic Mode On]



Maria Papoila disse:


> Boa tarde a todos,
> Há muito tempo que sigo as opiniões de todos neste site, que muito aprecio e agradeço. Gosto de saber o tempo e estar a par da metereologia. Tenho aqui apreendido bastantes coisas novas. Peço aos profissionais que mantenham um discurso aberto e acessível ao "comum dos mortais" pois por vezes utilizam expressões que são autênticos códigos para um leigo - apesar de interessado - como eu.



Antes de mais nada, bem-vinda. 

Em relação ao que retirei do seu post anterior, e que está citado, não podia estar mais de acordo consigo. Sim, é bom ter especialistas (precisamos deles), mas também não custa nada haver um pouco de pedagogia ou caso contrário todos teríamos de ser meteorologistas para perceber o que aqui por vezes é dito e descrito (e com a preciosa colaboração da pesquisa do Google muitas vezes, claro ). 

Aos poucos e poucos vão-se aprendendo e apreendendo certos termos e designações que não são normalmente tema de conversa no dia-a-dia do comum dos mortais, é certo, mas volto a frisar que neste magnífico fórum um pouco mais de pedagogia não faria mal a ninguém correndo o risco de se tornar num tema restricto a uma minoria entendida na matéria em questão. 

[Off-topic Mode Off]


----------



## Maria Papoila (5 Out 2011 às 16:25)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Boa tarde a todos,
> Há muito tempo que sigo as opiniões de todos neste site, que muito aprecio e agradeço. Gosto de saber o tempo e estar a par da metereologia*. Tenho aqui apreendido* bastantes coisas novas. Peço aos profissionais que mantenham um discurso aberto e acessível ao "comum dos mortais" pois por vezes utilizam expressões que são autênticos códigos para um leigo - apesar de interessado - como eu.
> Gostaria de lembrar que Outubro de 2009 se passou com temperaturas elevadas mas, de repente, penso que logo após o dia 20, entrou o Outono em passo firme não deixando dúvidas de qual era a estação vigente. Assim, pelo que apreendo das vossas opiniões, o mesmo se irá passar agora em Outubro de 2011.
> Cumprimentos para todos



*meteorologia *aprendido


----------



## redragon (5 Out 2011 às 21:08)

Aqui por Elvas já estamos fartos da roupa de verão....


----------



## beachboy30 (5 Out 2011 às 21:30)

Se as previsões do ECMWF se mantiverem (e têm-se mantido bem constantes, run após run), ainda não se poderá arrumar a roupa de Verão, pelo menos até 15 de Outubro... A tendência está lá: AA a rondar as nossas zonas, sem dar hipótese a qualquer corrente mais perturbada de W/SW ou até mesmo a "cut-offs". Geopotencial sempre bastante elevado, impressionante... Não por ser na altura em que é, mas pela persistência das condições... 

Tivessemos tido isto no verdadeiro Verão e teríamos vagas de calor garantidas com temperaturas a rondar os 40ºC... Nesta altura, "apenas" a rondar os 30... . É que Setembro já foi também assim, em grande parte...

Estou bastante curioso em saber até onde vai este padrão e como serão os próximos meses...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Out 2011 às 21:37)

ai se fosse agosto...lá ia serpa aos 45ºC


----------



## Lousano (5 Out 2011 às 21:58)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> ai se fosse agosto...lá ia serpa aos 45ºC



Se eu colocasse um sensor numa rua a 200 mt. da minha localização, também atingiria os 45ºC... e o que interessa isso?

Como é óbvio este bloqueio iria originar temperaturas muito mais elevadas se acontecesse em Julho ou Agosto, mas não aconteceu!

Temos um Outubro que possivelmente ficará com registos para a posterioridade.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Out 2011 às 22:12)

A partir de sábado começa a corrente de leste/sueste e parece que vai durar pelo menos uma semana, as máximas rondarão os 28ºC no Algarve só as mínimas registarão uma ligeira descida de temperatura. Quanto à precipitação nem a médio nem a longo alcance, o GFS nem a 15 dias se vê uma gota e os modelos já nos levam a 21 de Outubro. 

Cá diz o ditado ao dia 5 de cada mês verás que mês terás. Portanto, que cada um tire as suas ilações.

Alguns provérbios:

Outubro quente traz o diabo no ventre

Outubro seca tudo

Se em Outubro demorares a terra a lavrar, pouco hás-de enceleirar


----------



## Brunomc (5 Out 2011 às 22:12)

Neste momento é preciso uma mudança rápida do estado do tempo em Portugal, ainda não se vê uma luz ao fundo do tunel.É só incêndios e mais incêndios, a nossa floresta continua a arder dia a dia e este tempo não ajuda em nada, ainda complica mais.


----------



## Zephyros (5 Out 2011 às 22:34)

eu aceito apostas em que este mês não vai chover

engraçado em como tantos disseram: à e tal, isto não é nada de anormal é coisa que até costuma acontecer e mais isto e mais aquilo...

bom, a verdade é que a situação vai-se mantendo e mantendo e sem fim à vista, até quando?

será possivel isto continuar Novembro adentro?

eu já nem digo nada

será que este povão não se farta de praia e rabo de fora? até enerva!


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Out 2011 às 22:48)

Zephyros disse:


> engraçado em como tantos disseram: à e tal, isto não é nada de anormal é coisa que até costuma acontecer e mais isto e mais aquilo...



Até ao momento o anormal, é todo este calor, o facto de não chover não têm nada de anormal.


----------



## Zephyros (5 Out 2011 às 22:53)

Mário Barros disse:


> Até ao momento o anormal, é todo este calor, o facto de não chover não têm nada de anormal.



quais são as normais mensais de Outubro para a chuva?

certamente não serão 0.0mm de chuva, penso eu de que!


----------



## cactus (5 Out 2011 às 22:55)

Deixem lá o AA , ele está a dar as ultimas, quando der para chover irá ser a serio , pois este acumular , vai trazer fartura...penso eu de que..


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Out 2011 às 22:56)

Zephyros disse:


> quais são as normais mensais de Outubro para a chuva?
> 
> certamente não serão 0.0mm de chuva, penso eu de que!



Depende dos locais, mas nos últimos anos temos tido anos chuvosos, mais tarde ou mais cedo virá um ano seco, poderá ser este, poderá ser o próximo, ninguém sabe, o nosso clima é bastante irregular no toca a precipitação, anos secos (ou pouco chuvosos) são bastante recorrentes.


----------



## Dan (5 Out 2011 às 22:57)

Zephyros disse:


> quais são as normais mensais de Outubro para a chuva?
> 
> certamente não serão 0.0mm de chuva, penso eu de que!



Até pode acabar o mês mesmo com 0,0mm, mas ainda é muito cedo para afirmar isso, mesmo com estas previsões tão pouco animadoras.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Out 2011 às 23:01)

Zephyros disse:


> quais são as normais mensais de Outubro para a chuva?
> 
> certamente não serão 0.0mm de chuva, penso eu de que!


----------



## meteo (5 Out 2011 às 23:14)

Zephyros disse:


> quais são as normais mensais de Outubro para a chuva?
> 
> certamente não serão 0.0mm de chuva, penso eu de que!



Não é por fazermos a dança da chuva,que ela vai cair.
Se tivermos um Outono/Invernos secos teremos.Nada a fazer.Mas se é para não termos chuva,que seja agora. Ainda temos muitos meses onde a chuva pode vair.Nada de desesperos.
Apesar deste calor não ser normal,ter-se um inicio de Outono seco é normalissimo. Por vezes o Verão em Portugal prolonga-se por Outubro...


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Out 2011 às 23:21)

Em 2009 o Algarve teve o Outono climático mais seco dos últimos 30 anos. Só choveu a sério a partir de meados de Dezembro, por isso, não estou muito preocupado, as albufeiras estão com boa armazenagem no Algarve. Pior estão as do Noroeste do país e isso sim é preocupante senão chover isto vai ter impacto no preço da energia em Portugal e em vez de subirem 30% sobem mas é 40%.


----------



## Vince (5 Out 2011 às 23:28)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Em 2009 o Algarve teve o Outono climático mais seco dos últimos 30 anos. Só choveu a sério a partir de meados de Dezembro, por isso, não estou muito preocupado, as albufeiras estão com boa armazenagem no Algarve. Pior estão as do Noroeste do país e isso sim é preocupante senão chover isto vai ter impacto no preço da energia em Portugal e em vez de subirem 30% sobem mas é 40%.



Nestes dias até veio nos jornais uma notícia de que no Alqueva não cortaram umas centenas de milhares de árvores que agora estão submersas a apodrecer e que vão dar problemas na qualidade de água porque pensavam que determinada cota não seria alcançada durante muitos anos, muitos diziam mesmo que a barragem nunca encheria ao longo da sua vida. E encheu. Há que ter alguma calma.


----------



## Iceberg (5 Out 2011 às 23:29)

Julgo que além do calor fora de época, do tempo demasiado seco já em Outubro, da vaga de incêndios em pleno Outono, outras situações menos comuns devem ser dignas de referência, como por exemplo o facto de praticamente desde o início de Março não termos situações marcadas de frentes atlânticos a entrarem na península, ou nestas noites de final de Setembro e início de Outubro, apesar do céu limpo, as temperaturas praticamente não descerem muito, ou seja, existir pouca irradiação.

Enfim, particularidades deste clima cada vez mais feito de extremos.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Out 2011 às 00:40)

É impressão minha ou já estamos em vaga de calor há uns dias ?


----------



## martinus (6 Out 2011 às 01:16)

Já não sei há quantos dias Braga está com máximas acima de 30 e mínimas acima de 15. Parece quase há um mês.


----------



## Zephyros (6 Out 2011 às 01:33)

e então, novidades dos modelos,nada?


----------



## Lousano (6 Out 2011 às 01:39)

Zephyros disse:


> e então, novidades dos modelos,nada?



Claro que há.

Até Domingo as noites irão ficar muito frescas, sobretudo no interior norte e centro e gradual descida da temperatura máxima.

Após Domingo regressará o calor.


----------



## Zephyros (6 Out 2011 às 01:40)

Lousano disse:


> Claro que há.
> 
> Até Domingo as noites irão ficar muito frescas, sobretudo no interior norte e centro e gradual descida da temperatura máxima.
> 
> Após Domingo regressará o calor.



desculpa lá a maneira de falar, mas boa *****.


----------



## Norther (6 Out 2011 às 02:03)

depois de um fim de semana mais fresco que se adivinha e que será mais normal para a época, a semana a seguir deverá continuar quente e seca com o AA numa boa zona de bloqueio.


----------



## Jodamensil (6 Out 2011 às 03:55)

Mário Barros disse:


> É impressão minha ou já estamos em vaga de calor há uns dias ?



E mais nao digo. Ta tudo dito.


----------



## beachboy30 (6 Out 2011 às 10:19)

É certo que as temperaturas deverão descer, principalmente as mínimas, mas com a corrente de NE bem vincada no fim de semana não me parece que o litoral oeste venha a sentir uma grande descida... Pelo contrário, as correntes de NE, quando ainda não existe frio continental instalado, favorecem sempre as temperaturas máximas no litoral oeste, mais que no interior. 

Desta forma, julgo que o interior, sim, irá sentir uma descida no fim de semana, o litoral oeste (bem junto ao mar) nem tanto.

A partir de 2ª, o interior deve voltar novamente à "fornalha"... E o vento diminui de intensidade...

6ª feira deverá ser o dia mais fresco, devido ao regime de nortada, que rapidamente se converterá em corrente de NE no Sábado.


----------



## F_R (6 Out 2011 às 13:15)

Mário Barros disse:


> É impressão minha ou já estamos em vaga de calor há uns dias ?


comunicado do IM no Dia 03-10-2011

O estado do tempo em Portugal continental está a ser influenciado por um anticiclone localizado a Noroeste da Península Ibérica estendendo-se em crista em direcção ao Mediterrâneo ocidental e dando origem a uma situação de tempo quente e seco com a predominância de uma corrente de leste, situação que se irá manter até dia 5.

A partir de dia 6 prevê-se uma pequena descida da temperatura máxima no litoral oeste, onde o vento soprará de Noroeste, descida esta que se estenderá a todo o território no dia 7.

Esta situação de persistência de tempo quente originou a entrada em onda de calor  das estações de Braga, com 6 dias e Alcácer do Sal e Alvega com 7 dias.

Com a continuação do tempo quente prevê-se que amanhã  se encontre  em onda de calor praticamente todo o interior de Portugal continental.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Out 2011 às 13:22)

F_R disse:


> Esta situação de persistência de tempo quente originou a entrada em onda de calor  das estações de Braga, com 6 dias e Alcácer do Sal e Alvega com 7 dias.
> 
> Com a continuação do tempo quente prevê-se que amanhã  se encontre  em onda de calor praticamente todo o interior de Portugal continental.



Conclusão, já todo o território deve ter entrado em onda de calor.


----------



## Rainy (6 Out 2011 às 15:29)

Não percebo mesmo, até no Mediterrâneo a chuva vai voltar, enquanto que por cá o sol e o calor não nos deixam e só trazem problemas, ao contrário do que os Portugueses acham.
Mas concerteza que quando a chuva chegar vai ser forte e não nos vai deixar tão facilmente


----------



## Zephyros (6 Out 2011 às 15:55)

Rainy disse:


> Não percebo mesmo, até no Mediterrâneo a chuva vai voltar, enquanto que por cá o sol e o calor não nos deixam e só trazem problemas, ao contrário do que os Portugueses acham.
> Mas concerteza que quando a chuva chegar vai ser forte e não nos vai deixar tão facilmente




dizes tu, isto parece mais um deserto que outra coisa.

com Outubro arrumado, gostava agora de ouvir as opiniões para novembro, será que vai continuar o calor e sem chuva?


----------



## Roque (6 Out 2011 às 17:24)

Do pouco que sei, creio que ainda é muito cedo para se dizer que Outubro está arrumado. Da maneira que as coisas que estão, isto do nada muda de figura, e sem darmos por isso já estamos a levar com uma valente "rega".


----------



## Rainy (6 Out 2011 às 20:10)

É verdade, o Atlantico começa a ficar bastante instavel e mais tarde ou mais cedo o AA vai acabar por se mover ou enfraqueçer.


----------



## GARFEL (6 Out 2011 às 21:02)

o meu modelo diz-me ( é aquele que sinto na pele) que nos ultimos 3/4 anos vesti o pullover já em novembro
daí para mim isto não ser assim tão anormal
mais......
lembro-me de há uns 10 anos atrás tirar ferias precisamente a aproveitar o 5 de outubro e estive a esturiicar na praia
a seu tempo teremos "agitação no forum"

e a pouco e pouco já vejo alguma agitação com os vários modelos e não tarda estaremos a ver quem ganha se o gfs se o modelo europeu
é um pouco off-topic
mas ok
penso que tb não fere ninguem


----------



## miguel (6 Out 2011 às 21:28)

GARFEL disse:


> o meu modelo diz-me ( é aquele que sinto na pele) que nos ultimos 3/4 anos vesti o pullover já em novembro
> *daí para mim isto não ser assim tão anormal*
> mais......
> lembro-me de há uns 10 anos atrás tirar ferias precisamente a aproveitar o 5 de outubro e estive a esturiicar na praia
> ...



Tamos com valores de temperatura perto de bater o recorde nacional se já não foi batido e a roçar o recorde de norte a Sul...recordes com dezenas de anos!!! achas isto normal??? de normal não tem nada!! a não ser que trabalhes na Protecção civil em que é tudo perfeitamente normal e nunca a razão para alarme


----------



## David sf (6 Out 2011 às 21:42)

Rainy disse:


> É verdade, o Atlantico começa a ficar bastante instavel e mais tarde ou mais cedo o AA vai acabar por se mover ou enfraqueçer.



O Atlântico está instável há várias semanas, é só perguntar aos açorianos, o problema é que enquanto não houver um bloqueio algures, a circulação zonal mantém-se e a latitudes bem elevadas.

O ECMWF começa a intuir um bloqueio na Rússia, e provavelmente a formação de um anticiclone perto do pólo, que faria negativar o índice AO. A saída operacional mostra esse cenário claramente, a média dos ensembles também intui qualquer coisa:












Este bloqueio como mostra o ECMWF está situado muito a oriente, pelo que a existir, o mais provável não era o desbloqueio do Atlântico e a consequente chegada de frentes atlânticas, mas sim a primeira entrada fresca da época, norte ou nordeste, com formação de um cavado na Europa central.

É ainda ténue, mas é a primeira vez nos últimos 15 dias que se vê alguma luz ao fundo do túnel. O GFS está diferente, mantém circulação zonal _ad-eternum_.


----------



## Zephyros (6 Out 2011 às 22:04)

concordo a 100% com o Miguel.

olhem bem para as temperaturas, puxem dos arquivos e vejam lá se alguma vez viram valores tão altos no mês de Outubro, só se tiver sido nalgum ano longinquo, creio que isto de normalidade tem pouco.

muitos dizem que em outros anos tem ido para a praia em Outubro, claro que sim, eu sei bem que isso é verdade, mas uma coisa é irem para a praia e estarem 25/28 graus( o que tambem é muito para o mês de Outubro) e outra coisa é irem para a praia com 32 graus como esteve hoje em Lisboa e o interior estar a ferver com temperaturas de 35 graus ao dia 6 de Outubro.

para alem disso junta-se a situação de à mais de 1 mês não cair pinga de agua.

podem-me dizer: "paciencia, é o tempo que temos e não há nada a fazer", isso é verdade, mas não invalida a realidade de que é uma situação anormal, porque de facto não o é, mesmo o mês de Setembro teve temperaturas acima da média tal como está exposto no site do IM, quanto mais o Outubro que tem mantido essas mesmas temperaturas(até ao momento), o que confirma ainda mais a anormalidade de tudo isto.

quanto ao futuro, espero bem que comece a verificar-se uma mudança, mas não tenho grandes esperanças embora isto não se possa manter eternamente.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Out 2011 às 22:48)

Boa noite.

Estou ansioso pelo relatório deste acalorado mês de Outubro que será emitido pelo IM, a meu ver será histórico e só espero que daqui a muitos anos estejamos cá todos para o recordar e que jamais isto se torne norma! 

Já sinto desde há uns dias a esta parte uma certa tensão, ando irritado com tudo isto! Serei o único? Quando vejo a tv quer-me parecer que sim! Já não posso ver toda aquela gente nas praias desejando um clima sempre assim (acéfalos). Sinto um nó na garganta ver o nosso país a arder numa época em que devia andar aos tortulhos nos bosques que pura e simplesmente este ano não há!

Desculpem o off-topic mas tinha que desabafar... Só vocês me compreenderão.


----------



## Rainy (6 Out 2011 às 23:03)

Eu percebo-te perfeitamente,e ainda por cima o tempo está a dar ouvidas áquela gente que só pensa em si e não na natureza


----------



## trovoadas (6 Out 2011 às 23:29)

No GFS até às 190 horas ou mais sensívelmente até 15 de Outubro continua tudo na mesma com o anticiclone bastante forte. Não há sinais de mudança nem uma coisa mínima... assim por intuíção a vir alguma coisa este mês só a partir de dia 20 e mesmo assim não sei não...

Já agora desculpem o offtopic...mas para quem deseja calor indefinidamente, digo que só pensam neles e não sabem donde vem a vidinha que eles tanto prezam. Aqui no Algarve foi um ano perfeito com bastante chuva até ao final da primevera e um verão não muito quente mas bastante bom, até choveu em um episódio em Agosto(mais localizado) e outro em Setembro(mais generalista), curioso que foram ambos os episódios no primeiro 1ºdia de cada mês, e chega a esta fase é tudo a falhar! 
A respeito da vegetação selvagem atá parece não haver grande problema pois já está habituada a estes episódios de secura, mas em relação à agricultura e ao principal rendimento de Outono aqui nos Algarves, que é a Azeitona, tudo apontava que viria ser um ano excelente e chega o final e o baralho muda...senão chover até final de Outubro esta época pode estar perdida.


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2011 às 02:39)

Não percebo este tipo de comentários.
A seca também faz parte da natureza, ou não? Tem tanto valor quanto a chuva.
Pensar em si? Estão a pensar nos pintores que andam no exterior a pintar? Ou nas pessoas que por "n" motivos não puderam tirar férias no verão e aproveitam agora esta dádiva? Quer-me parecer é que quem acusa é quem não pensa.

Já agora:
 Outubro de 2007

Ou melhor:
 Outubro de 2004 

E não precisei de recuar décadas.
A situação é de onda de calor, mas não é preciso dramatizar.


----------



## Zephyros (7 Out 2011 às 03:20)

AnDré disse:


> Não percebo este tipo de comentários.
> A seca também faz parte da natureza, ou não? Tem tanto valor quanto a chuva.
> Pensar em si? Estão a pensar nos pintores que andam no exterior a pintar? Ou nas pessoas que por "n" motivos não puderam tirar férias no verão e aproveitam agora esta dádiva? Quer-me parecer é que quem acusa é quem não pensa.
> 
> ...



LOL

isso são dados de Evora, apresenta lá valores de Lisboa, e já agora esses dados de evora de certeza que já foram batidos nessa mesma cidade nos passados dias.

e sim, a seca faz parte da natureza, tal como a chuva extrema, mas tanto um como outro são situações anormais, e portanto convem referir isso e não estar a achar que é algo de normal, porque não o é.


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Out 2011 às 03:26)

Abril e Maio  já tinham pedido meças ao  Julho e Agosto fracos.
Depois de um Setembro que  quis compensar , surge este início  de  Outubro que não estava de todo no programa, mas  que  assim  irá  continuar  ( até onde a vista meteorológica alcança).
Surpreendente?  De quando em vez , há   ciclos assim.
O André disse de outros Outubros de calor e Verão  fora de Estação.
Mas por vezes até  em pleno Inverno há a surpresa;veja-se  o  Março de 1997 .
Este ano , em Verão desde Abril,  com Julho e Agosto fraquinhos, Outubro está ao rubro. 
Assim irá continuar.
Confuso?  Baralhado?   Há anos assim. Esta anormalidade passa...


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2011 às 07:48)

Zephyros disse:


> LOL
> 
> isso são dados de Evora, apresenta lá valores de Lisboa, e já agora esses dados de evora *de certeza* que já foram batidos nessa mesma cidade nos passados dias.
> 
> e sim, a seca faz parte da natureza, tal como a chuva extrema, mas tanto um como outro são situações anormais, e portanto convem referir isso e não estar a achar que é algo de normal, porque não o é.



Essas certezas...
Évora ainda não chegou aos 34ºC este mês. Em 2004 atingiu os 35,9ºC como te mostrei. Também podes ir ver Beja ou a Amareleja com os seus 37,4ºC nesse ano.
Fica também a saber que o recorde de temperatura em Lisboa para o mês de Outubro é 35,3ºC. 

Volto a dizer que a situação não é normal: *estamos em onda de calor.* No entanto, não é caso para dramatismos.

E quanto à precipitação, ela é só a variável menos normal em meteorologia. Bem mais irregular, por exemplo que o vento. Para Outubro, e em Lisboa, tens registos de precipitação de 1mm como de >250mm; em Faro de 0mm como de >300mm; P.Douradas de 1mm, como >750mm, etc.

E no que toca a situação de seca meteorológica, Lisboa até é a única região do país que se encontra em "chuva moderada". Portanto...

----------------------

No que diz respeito a previsões, a primeira quinzena de Outubro parece estar de facto arrumada. O padrão quente e seco será para manter.
Sobre a segunda quinzena, ninguém o sabe. Estatisticamente é a mais húmida e fresca. Veremos.


----------



## Veterano (7 Out 2011 às 09:13)

nimboestrato disse:


> Confuso?  Baralhado?   Há anos assim. Esta anormalidade passa...



  Mais uma situação anormal, quando devia ser normal. O amigo nimboestrato reaparece finalmente e que saudades já tinha eu dos seus ajustados comentários!

 Desculpem, mas não pude deixar de assinalar este facto...


----------



## Hazores (7 Out 2011 às 10:10)

nimboestrato disse:


> Abril e Maio  já tinham pedido meças ao  Julho e Agosto fracos.
> Depois de um Setembro que  quis compensar , surge este início  de  Outubro que não estava de todo no programa, mas  que  assim  irá  continuar  ( até onde a vista meteorológica alcança).
> Surpreendente?  De quando em vez , há   ciclos assim.
> O André disse de outros Outubros de calor e Verão  fora de Estação.
> ...



Desculpem o off topic, mas já fazia falta os "poemas meteorológicos" do nimboestrato


----------



## rozzo (7 Out 2011 às 10:31)

Claro que isto é no "infinito modelístico", pouco credível, e quase no "hope-casting", numa procura de uma "luz no fundo do túnel".. Mas mesmo sem indo ver padrões remotos como o David bem fez ao analisar um possível bloqueio para os lados da Rússia, a pequena "luz" que vejo nos modelos, é depois de dia 15 o Anticiclone não desaparecer, mas sim fraquejar um pouco e deslocar-se um nada para Sul. ECMWF e GEM mostram ligeiramente isso mesmo no final dos paineis, e o GFS não tanto, mas também o enfraquece ligeiramente. O que daria? Nada de mais, algo semelhante às primeiras chuvas depois do desespero em 2009, com as "caudas" de frentes atlânticas a conseguirem começar a chegar ao NW da península, chuvas fracas, especialmente nessa zona, e provavelmente tempo ameno e ainda seco mais a Sul. Mas também sinceramente, não me parece que a mudança possa ser de outra forma, excepto alguma cut-off marada que dê temporal. De resto, para actividade outonal normal atlântica dificilmente será de outra forma que não progressiva e com inicialmente frentes ténues, quase "moribundas"..

Mas depois deste blablabla todo, relembrando que estava a ver modelos a mais de 200h, de muito pouca credibilidade.. Temos de nos agarrar a algo para não desesperar.


----------



## beachboy30 (7 Out 2011 às 10:33)

Não se vislumbram grandes mudanças de padrão... Pelo menos até meio do mês... Verão "soma e segue".

Relativamente aos desejos de chuva e frio, é preciso calma, temos de respeitar o que a Natureza tem para nos oferecer, e acima de tudo respeitar as opiniões/vontades/gostos dos outros. Uns gostam mais de calor e sol, outros de mais de chuva e frio, é mesmo assim, respeito uns pelos outros. (off-topic).

A chuva há-de vir, o frio também, tanto alarmismo... Gozem o que o nosso país tem para oferecer em termos de clima, aproveitem, passeiem ao ar livre, etc... O nosso país não é o UK... (fim de off-topic).


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Out 2011 às 12:40)

trovoadas disse:


> No GFS até às 190 horas ou mais sensívelmente até 15 de Outubro continua tudo na mesma com o anticiclone bastante forte. Não há sinais de mudança nem uma coisa mínima... assim por intuíção a vir alguma coisa este mês só a partir de dia 20 e mesmo assim não sei não...
> 
> Já agora desculpem o offtopic...mas para quem deseja calor indefinidamente, digo que só pensam neles e não sabem donde vem a vidinha que eles tanto prezam. Aqui no Algarve foi um ano perfeito com bastante chuva até ao final da primevera e um verão não muito quente mas bastante bom, até choveu em um episódio em Agosto(mais localizado) e outro em Setembro(mais generalista), curioso que foram ambos os episódios no primeiro 1ºdia de cada mês, e chega a esta fase é tudo a falhar!
> A respeito da vegetação selvagem atá parece não haver grande problema pois já está habituada a estes episódios de secura, mas em relação à agricultura e ao principal rendimento de Outono aqui nos Algarves, que é a Azeitona, tudo apontava que viria ser um ano excelente e chega o final e o baralho muda...senão chover até final de Outubro esta época pode estar perdida.



Sem dúvida, trovoadas, as oliveiras estão com uma carga de azeitonas em cima que nunca tinha visto antes, agora não chove e as azeitonas estão a minguar, no final só fica a pele e o caroço e isso nada serve, logo mais um prejuízo. Muitos dizem que isto é normal, todos os anos ocorre e blá blá. No Algarve não fosse a Primavera chuvosa que tivemos isto devia estar bonito. Todos os dias vejo os modelos e continuo a ver a mesma coisa, nada de chuva e continuação de calor.

Será que é normal em Outubro estar 28ºC à meia-noite no Algarve? Quantas vezes já aconteceu no passado? É normal já ir com 4 noites tropicais em Outubro? 

Se fosse uns 5 a 6 dias de temperaturas altas seria o normal em Outubro e muito raramente com noites tropicais, mas agora uma quinzena com temperaturas altas e com mínimas de verão é que nem à noite isto refresca.

As alterações climáticas estão aí, calor mais prolongado, episódios de seca mais frequentes e mais graves e ocorrência de precipitação extrema mais frequente, aumento de noites tropicais. Não fosse o Verão normal que tivemos e este 2011 devia ser o ano mais quente de sempre e vamos ver senão chega lá. Por este andar, ainda chegamos lá.

Não esqueçam a seguir a este verão, vem o Verão de São Martinho portanto até Novembro, praia, calor, e muito sol. 

Olhando às previsões da Aemet até dia 13 sempre temperaturas próximas dos 30ºC. 

Eu imagino se existisse este fórum em 2004/2005 ficavam todos à espera da mudança e ela nunca aconteceu. A seguir a Outubro fecharam a torneira.


----------



## meteo (7 Out 2011 às 13:16)

Que alarmismo!   Mês de Agosto como vimos já tinha tido chuva.Até acho que não é fácil ter-se um Agosto com tanta instabilidade.Setembro foi razoável.Citação do IM para o mês de Setembro:
*"Em termos de quantidade de precipitação, o valor médio deste mês foi de 28.6 mm, valor inferior à normal de 1971-2000 (42.1 mm), o que classifica o mês como seco a muito seco em toda a região Norte, normal a chuvoso nas regiões do Centro e Sul, à exceção de alguns locais no Alentejo onde foi muito chuvoso."*
Seco só na região Norte. 
Portanto entrar em Alarmismos quando temos mais de metade do Outono,Inverno e Primavera pela frente para termos chuva é um disparate completo! 
Acho piada é alguns foristas que já fizeram este filme em Outubros passados,e depois tiveram um Outono e Invernos muito bons em termos de chuva.Custa muito esperar,e depois tirar ilações no tempo certo?Sei lá,em Janeiro,mês a meio dos meses de maior precipitação em Portugal(Outubro-Abril) já se perceberia esta agonia.

Eu cá quando posso vou aproveitando este calor magnifico..É o que há,é o que aproveito. Não é por não se aproveitar,e por repetir 1000 posts com a falta de chuva,que ela irá apareçer...
Quando apareçer a instabilidade,excelente!


Próxima semana prepara-se mais uma semana de muito calor.Não fosse o dia de hoje e amanhã mais frescos e seria uma vaga de calor de muitos dias seguidos... Vento fraco a muito fraco outra vez...
Só Outubro vai ter mais dias de Verão a sério no Litoral que Julho e Agosto juntos. 

Bem vindo novamente ao *nimboestrato*!É uma maravilha sempre ler os seus posts.


----------



## David sf (7 Out 2011 às 14:03)

O que está totalmente dentro da normal, e repete-se sempre sem falhar, é que sempre que há um período mais prolongado que o habitual sem precipitação ou sem eventos de interesse, este tópico transforma-se num muro das lamentações. 

É anormal esta temperatura elevada que nos tem assolado desde finais de setembro, mas é perfeitamente normal não chover em outubro. Neste momento há um terço do país que não está em seca meteorológica, o que nesta altura do ano é raro, o mais normal é estar todo o país em seca. Não estamos com a corda na garganta, se as previsões sazonais estiverem certas, é provável que estejamos em seca importante em março, mas isso são contas de outro rosário, na altura discutiremos isso.

A previsão ensemblistica do ECMWF já vê a possível passagem de cavado e/ou frente atlântica a meio do mês, o que baixaria as temperaturas para valores normais, e poderia deixar alguma precipitação:







O GFS também:






Como dizia a Rozzo, seria uma pontinha fraquinha da frente, mas já é qualquer coisa, pelo menos acabava com a circulação de leste.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Out 2011 às 14:39)

Realmente este tópico parece o muro das lamentações. Caramba isto não nenhuma telenovela em que as mulheres choram de cenas que se passam e insultam quem faz mal. O mais engraçado é que algumas são tão tontas que pensam que aquilo é real e as insultam na vida real 
Este Forum já parece assim .... 

Fogo pessoal, vamos ter calma, estamos a 7 Outubro e lembro-me de inumeros outonos em que apenas começa a chover só lá pros 20 e tal ...

Os modelos não mostram nada ... azar, algum dia logo mostram ...

Não vai chover este mês? Azar ... temos mais meses pela frente ....


----------



## rozzo (7 Out 2011 às 15:28)

Se calhar uma das coisas que está a causar maior estranheza nas pessoas é mesmo apesar dos valores não serem recorde na maior parte dos sítios e não serem assim tão invulgares, mas sim tamanha persistência.
Vi agora com atenção o histórico das máximas no Geofísico este ano, e ontem foi o 11º dia consecutivo com máxima acima dos 28º. Em nenhuma outra altura do ano, meses de Verão incluídos houve tal sequência, talvez no máximo 7 dias. Isso sim é muito invulgar, realmente em Setembro/Outubro, 11 dias seguidos com máxima superior às médias das máximas de Julho e Agosto! Mas até certo ponto, lembremos que agora já há menos condições para grandes brisas e nortadas que em pleno Verão, e nessa altura há quase sempre quebra nas sequências de dias quentes por isso mesmo, daí haver poucas ondas de calor no litoral. Agora isto não se quebra tão facilmente, e a persistência causa também esta estranheza.


----------



## c.bernardino (7 Out 2011 às 17:22)

rozzo disse:


> Claro que isto é no "infinito modelístico", pouco credível, e quase no "hope-casting", numa procura de uma "luz no fundo do túnel".. Mas mesmo sem indo ver padrões remotos como o David bem fez ao analisar um possível bloqueio para os lados da Rússia, a pequena "luz" que vejo nos modelos, é depois de dia 15 o Anticiclone não desaparecer, mas sim fraquejar um pouco e deslocar-se um nada para Sul. ECMWF e GEM mostram ligeiramente isso mesmo no final dos paineis, e o GFS não tanto,...
> 
> Mas depois deste blablabla todo, relembrando que estava a ver modelos a mais de 200h, de muito pouca credibilidade.. Temos de nos agarrar a algo para não desesperar.



Rozzo e restantes colegas,

sou muito, muito desconfiado de saidas a mais de 144h, para quem ainda não percebeu.

MAS tenho uma intuição que a partir de dia da 3ªsemana (17 out em diante) algo vai mudar. o output dos modelos é coerente, é lógico, intuitivamente soa-me bem.

A run que vi do GFS deixou-me a snsação que o padrão pode mudar nessa semana. Tomemos atenção ao atlântico e .... à astronomia que nos dá menos horas de sol...

penso que a run que vi foi a das 6h de hoje. não a consigo ver agora.

mais alguém ficou com esta sensação?

bernardino


----------



## c.bernardino (7 Out 2011 às 17:32)

Só uma chamada de atenção, *sem querer ofender ninguém*.
Eu respeito e exijo ser respeitado.

não confundam temperaturas acima da média com com temperaturas anormais.

A normalidade está bem definida.

Garanto que não vou escrever mais sobre esta questão pois acho que o nosso forum, está cheio de ansiedade, seja pelo "verão inexistente", e agora pelo "verão que não acaba desde à 7 meses".
É natural termos as nossas preferências, mas nada de pânico. 
Digo isto mesmo depois de um fogo florestal a metros da minha casa.... foi uma noite de medo... indiretamente causado pelas altas temperaturas/ausência de precipitação. E continuo a achar que este episódio de calor não é assim tão bizarro.
Prometo não escrever mais sobre este off-topic.


----------



## Geiras (7 Out 2011 às 17:33)

Vamos lá aqui a ver uma coisa, tal como já foi dito os modelos nesta altura são muito incertos. Há duas semana atrás, o GFS previa para o fds passado, se não estou em erro, um evento instável que até parecia render bastante precipitação. Acabou por tirar tudo e mudar a sua previsão para um tempo estável. Da mesma forma pode estar a prever bom tempo para daqui a 2 semanas e chegar-se ao dia e sermos surpreendidos por uma frente moderada... Acho isto normal... vamos aguardar sem lamentações e choradeira.


----------



## Fantkboy (7 Out 2011 às 19:19)

Tenham calma pessoal!

Alguem se lembra disto? 




> Informação Climática de Outubro 2007
> 
> 2007-11-07
> 
> ...



Não é uma situação estranha para nós! Talvez este ano um pouco mais extremo!


----------



## stormy (7 Out 2011 às 19:54)

Fantkboy disse:


> Tenham calma pessoal!
> 
> Alguem se lembra disto?
> 
> ...



2009 foi pior...Lisboa acabou com uma media mensal de 20.8ºC e até Sines conseguiu acabar o mes com 20.4ºC de media...
O normal para lisboa em Outubro ronda os 18-19ºC  e em Sines os 18ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Out 2011 às 20:52)

calma o melhor esta para vir algo me diz que este inverno vai ser o melhordos ultimos 20 anos em termos de frio e neve


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (7 Out 2011 às 20:57)

Secalhar não  tem muito havver com o assunto mas cria pedir uma ajuda a todos os utilizadores  em Dezembro no dia 27 vou á alemanha mais exactamente a estugarda e vou lá estar uma semana 

O que acham que posso contar lá com o tempo? 
Cria muito ver neve todos os dias 
 Respondam PF


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2011 às 21:08)

meteo.ptlousada disse:


> Secalhar não  tem muito havver com o assunto mas cria pedir uma ajuda a todos os utilizadores  em Dezembro no dia 27 vou á alemanha mais exactamente a estugarda e vou lá estar uma semana
> 
> O que acham que posso contar lá com o tempo?
> Cria muito ver neve todos os dias
> Respondam PF



Hehe! Este post não deixa de ter uma certa piada.
Depois de tanto se ter falado sobre a indefinição a nível de previsão deste Outono, (e mesmo da segunda quinzena de Outubro), vem o meteo.ptlousada e pede uma previsão para a última semana de Dezembro. 

*meteo.ptlousada*, se é difícil fazer uma previsão para dia 15 deste mês, fazê-la para dia 27 de Dezembro é totalmente impossível.
De qualquer maneira as normais 71-00 dizem-nos que para o mês de Dezembro, em Estugarda, a média das Tmáx é de 4ºC, a média das Tmin é de -2ºC e a precipitação ronda os 51mm. Em Janeiro a temperatura é cerca de 1ºC mais baixa que em Dezembro e a precipitação praticamente igual.
Portanto, é provável que apanhe muito frio, e se houve precipitação também é provável que neve.


----------



## dASk (7 Out 2011 às 21:13)

meteo.ptlousada disse:


> Secalhar não  tem muito havver com o assunto mas cria pedir uma ajuda a todos os utilizadores  em Dezembro no dia 27 vou á alemanha mais exactamente a estugarda e vou lá estar uma semana
> 
> O que acham que posso contar lá com o tempo?
> Cria muito ver neve todos os dias
> Respondam PF



lol. isso é futurologia e não meteorologia!  mas eu diria que não deve estar calor de certeza!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Out 2011 às 00:40)

Boa noite!

Parece que finalmente se começam a *intuir* algumas alterações a medio/*largo* prazo.

Diagrama de Ensembles para *Bragança*:






*GFS - Ensemble*

*Cartas a 312h ( devem ser interpretadas como mera tendência) :*





















Com esperança que a próxima semana seja a última com temperaturas mais altas que o habitual para esta época do ano.

Bom fim de semana!


----------



## Rainy (8 Out 2011 às 00:51)

Mesmo assim esta foi a ultima semana de verão total, já que pra semana a tº minima vai ser mais baixa e por isso noites frescas ou frias


----------



## Zephyros (8 Out 2011 às 00:57)

o estado do tempo influencia directamente o estado de espirito das pessoas, e mais ainda quando as pessoas gostam de chuva e algum frio, e este não acontece numa altura em que deveria começar-se a notar.
o mesmo acontece na situação inversa para aqueles que gostam de calor e sol.

portanto não sejamos tão fundamentalistas ou mais papistas que o papa, porque as pessoas não são robots e tem estados de alma.

como este subforum se chama: "Seguimento e Discussão das Previsões do Tempo", penso que a palavra "Discussão", permite em certa medida que as pessoas se possam expressar exibindo as suas emoções e até gostos e desejos pessoais em relação ao estado do tempo, sem estarem amarrados a intervenções que não contemplam nada mais que não seja uma linha dura castrante como se de máquinas se tratassem.


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2011 às 01:08)

Já ando a ver isto a alguns dias e vejo finalmente uma mudança neste estado de coisas por volta do dia 20 mais coisa menos coisa é certo que falta ainda muito tempo mas o certo é que já quase é um inicio de tendência para que nessa altura tenhamos uma mudança possivelmente para tempo fresco e depois com chuva. Mas temo que venha a adiar este cenário!!


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Out 2011 às 03:33)

Diz  o  Verão ao Outono:
-Tens razão.  Desculpa lá. Andei distraído  e quando me disseram para  ir embora fiquei em pânico .  Já?  Só estou aqui a arrumar umas coisas e estou de partida. Como tenho muito desarranjo   acumulado em tanta distracção, 
 ainda demora. Não te importas ?
- O que te vale é que  sei que não fazes isto por sistema.
Desta vez condescendo.  Apressa-te . Olha  o transtorno que já estás a causar.
-Mais  uns  9 dias  e conto  partir.
- Ui ?  ainda tantos?


----------



## ciclonico (8 Out 2011 às 03:35)

Previsão da precipitação na Europa até dia 15. Nada animadoras.

http://wxmaps.org/pix/prec4.html


----------



## c.bernardino (8 Out 2011 às 09:51)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Parece que finalmente se começam a *intuir* algumas alterações a medio/*largo* prazo.
> 
> ...



até que enfim alguém me respondeu. E por acaso com a mesma opinião.
Claro que ainda estamos a grande distância.

p.s. e o Miguel também!


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (8 Out 2011 às 11:17)

Bom dia Amigos do fórum . Mais um dia lindo de sol e calor , infelizmente , nesta altura já queria estar a pensar na lareira 
Estive a ver as previsões meteorologicas para outras cidades da europa e verifiquei que o cenário é um pouco diferennte daqui . Temos tido sol e muito calor tanto nas min como nas Max. Ao contrário de outras cidades da europa por exemplo moscovo já tem previsão de queda de neve para a proxima semana e as temperaturas min sempre proximas dos 0º 1º graus . E estugarda na alemanha as temperaturas MIN já chegam perto do 1º . 

Será que por cá as temperaturas nao vão descer ?


----------



## Dan (8 Out 2011 às 11:24)

meteo.ptlousada disse:


> Será que por cá as temperaturas nao vão descer ?



Vão estar um pouco mais baixas este fim de semana, principalmente no interior norte, para depois voltarem a subir um pouco na próxima semana. Este ambiente de Verão ainda vai durar mais algum tempo.


----------



## Zephyros (8 Out 2011 às 15:51)

dá ideia que o calor só durará a semana que vem, será provavelmente o adeus definitivo do calor este ano(graças a Deus).

entretanto de chuva,nada.

é como eu disse, Outubro deverá acabar com 0.0mm em todo o país, ou quanto muito alguns chuviscos despreziveis.


----------



## 1337 (8 Out 2011 às 16:08)

Zephyros disse:


> dá ideia que o calor só durará a semana que vem, será provavelmente o adeus definitivo do calor este ano(graças a Deus).
> 
> entretanto de chuva,nada.
> 
> é como eu disse, Outubro deverá acabar com 0.0mm em todo o país, ou quanto muito alguns chuviscos despreziveis.



Calma o mes ainda não acabou. Acredito que a partir do dia 20 ainda possa vir chuva. alguns modelos ja vem essa luz ao fundo do tunel


----------



## Aurélio (8 Out 2011 às 17:10)

Por aquilo que vejo nos modelos parece existir uma pequena janela de oportunidade ali entre as 192 e as 216h, altura em que o AA vai mais para Oeste e ao mesmo tempo existe uma anticiclone continental. 
Com um empurrãozinho do São Pedro e teriamos aqui uma cut-off !!

Infelizmente somente o ECMWF é que parece ver .. pois enfraquece o AA bem mais do que os outros modelos, do mesmo modo, que é por isso que neste modelo as temperaturas baixam ao contrário dos outros ...


----------



## c.bernardino (8 Out 2011 às 18:12)

Aurélio disse:


> Por aquilo que vejo nos modelos parece existir uma pequena janela de oportunidade ali entre as 192 e as 216h, altura em que o AA vai mais para Oeste e ao mesmo tempo existe uma anticiclone continental.
> Com um empurrãozinho do São Pedro e teriamos aqui uma cut-off !!
> 
> Infelizmente somente o ECMWF é que parece ver .. pois enfraquece o AA bem mais do que os outros modelos, do mesmo modo, que é por isso que neste modelo as temperaturas baixam ao contrário dos outros ...



Aurélio,
Como?
viu o GFS, logo a partir das 180 h?
o que vejo no GFS ainda me soa mais a familiar que o ECMWF.

Claro que estamos a falar de modelos a mais de 7 dias, logo... é meio ficção cientifica mas desta vez... acredito, soa a plausível a saida em si e... a exemplo de outros anos com outubro morno foi por essas datas 18-16 de outubro que houve desbloqueio. Note-se que estas últimas palavras são meramente empiricas.

Discordo claramente dos prognósticos que dão 0,0mm de precipitação para outubro. Afirmar isso pode levar a algum alarme que não se deseja, por ninguém.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Out 2011 às 19:57)

c.bernardino disse:


> Aurélio,
> Como?
> viu o GFS, logo a partir das 180 h?
> o que vejo no GFS ainda me soa mais a familiar que o ECMWF.
> ...



Deve tar a brincar comigo não ????
O que viu voÇe no GFS e de qual run fala voçê ... uma pequena descida da temperatura mas sem qualquer depressão nem cut-off, nem nada .. já o ECM metia uma cut-off que provavelmente desaparece nesta run ...
Sinceramente não percebo ...

EDIT: Como era de esperar .. dado que era o único modelo a dar isso, desapareceu essa cut-off, mas mantenho a ideia de existir essa janela de oportunidade ainda que seja remota para já .. pois teria que o AA enfraqueceu mais e ir mais para Oeste bem como o Anticiclone Continental ir mais pra cima ... para haver uma forçamento daquela depressão que existe entre as 168h e as 216h a descer na latitude ...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Out 2011 às 20:01)

Boa noite...

A mudança continua lá...

PORTO:






COIMBRA:






LISBOA:






FARO:


----------



## Jorge_scp (8 Out 2011 às 21:29)

Ainda é tudo muito longínquo, mas já se vê uma luz no fundo do tunel. Como disse há 2 ou 3 dias, é muito cedo para dizer que Outubro está acabado! Acho desnecessário vir aqui ao tópico e todos os dias ver mensagens repetitivas e sem base científica em como é certo que não vai chover neste mês, etc. Até pode acontecer, mas é absolutamente desnecessário quando já estamos fartos de saber como é a meteorologia e as previsões a longo prazo.

Já agora, alguém me pode dizer donde retira esses diagramas dos ensembles? São muito úteis porque condensam a informação toda. Estou farto de procurar no meteociel, mas só consigo ter acesso aos mapas individuais para cada perturbação, é muito chato estar a verificar um a um.

Cumps


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Out 2011 às 21:32)

o IM adiou a descida significa de temperaturas


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Out 2011 às 21:39)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Já agora, alguém me pode dizer donde retira esses diagramas dos ensembles? São muito úteis porque condensam a informação toda. Estou farto de procurar no meteociel, mas só consigo ter acesso aos mapas individuais para cada perturbação, é muito chato estar a verificar um a um.
> 
> Cumps



Vais ao meteociel, onde tens os modelos todos clicas em Ensembles, depois clicas em Diagrammes logo na 1ª da lista, depois clicas em Cartes Europe e depois clicas no rato onde quiseres e sai o diagrama.


----------



## Zephyros (8 Out 2011 às 21:47)

pessoal, para aqueles que não acreditam em 0.0mm para este mês, no final de Outubro falamos.

poderá não ser o 0.0mm puros e duros, mas só acredito quando vir chover.


----------



## Jorge_scp (8 Out 2011 às 22:39)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Acho desnecessário vir aqui ao tópico e todos os dias ver mensagens repetitivas e sem base científica em como é certo que não vai chover neste mês, etc. Até pode acontecer, mas é absolutamente desnecessário quando já estamos fartos de saber como é a meteorologia e as previsões a longo prazo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu pessoalmente já estou a ficar um pouco farto deste tipo de posts que nada acrescentam ao tópico. Essa tua opinião não tem ainda sustentação nenhuma, os modelos nem no longo prazo alcançam ainda o final do mês!! Estar repetidamente a dizer "eu sei que não vai chover em Outubro", "no fim falamos", "só acredito quando vir" não reflecte de maneira nenhuma aquilo que se pretende neste tópico. 

Mas agora, esclarecendo a coisa de uma vez por todas: Ninguém disse que não acredita ver Outubro acabar a zero. *É possível que isso aconteça*, já aconteceu no passado inclusive. Mas também é possível que haja algum evento que traga chuva ao país até ao final do mês, não podes negar isso! Se ambas as coisas são possíveis, é desnecessário afirmar com todas as letras que não vai chover em Outubro. Já houve vários membros com reconhecida experiência que referiram isto nos últimos dias, isto assim já roça a teimosia!

Peço desculpa pelo off-topic 

Cumps

ps: Obrigado, Algarvio1980. Já lá tinha quase chegado, mas quando via apenas o mapa da França pensava que não havia mais saída.


----------



## Vince (8 Out 2011 às 22:47)

Sim, já chega de bater na mesma tecla pois também não muda nada, discute-se aqui modelos, se mostram a mesma coisa não vale a pena repetir dia após dia a mesma coisa, fale-se apenas de possíveis mudanças no horizonte, de contrário o tópico torna-se chato e penoso de ler. 

Para falar da situação em termos comparativos com eventos do passado usem o tópico do Clima de Portugal, para falar de tendência da estação, usem o tópico da previsão sazonal.


----------



## AnDré (8 Out 2011 às 23:51)

Vince disse:


> Sim, já chega de bater na mesma tecla pois também não muda nada, *discute-se aqui modelos*, se mostram a mesma coisa não vale a pena repetir dia após dia a mesma coisa, fale-se apenas de possíveis mudanças no horizonte, de contrário o tópico torna-se chato e penoso de ler.
> 
> Para falar da situação em termos comparativos com eventos do passado usem o tópico do Clima de Portugal, para falar de tendência da estação, usem o tópico da previsão sazonal.



Tenham em atenção o citado. É esclarecedor de todas as dúvidas.

A conversa que se seguiu e que em nada contribuiu para o tema do tópico foi apagada.


----------



## Rainy (9 Out 2011 às 12:39)

é impressão minha ou os modelos voltaram a modelar AA para a 2º quinzena!??


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Out 2011 às 13:13)

parece que sim!
ainda não é desta que isto muda


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2011 às 13:15)

Eu ainda vejo bem possível a mudança agora depois do dia 20 isto deve ir adiando mas vai acontecer provavelmente no final do mês


----------



## Zephyros (9 Out 2011 às 13:54)

Os adiamentos constantes são um sinal que não se passa nada, nada de novo debaixo do sol.


----------



## Zapiao (9 Out 2011 às 16:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Vais ao meteociel, onde tens os modelos todos clicas em Ensembles, depois clicas em Diagrammes logo na 1ª da lista, depois clicas em Cartes Europe e depois clicas no rato onde quiseres e sai o diagrama.



Muito bom, mas como se interpreta aquelas linhas todas?


----------



## Vince (9 Out 2011 às 16:34)

Zapiao disse:


> Muito bom, mas como se interpreta aquelas linhas todas?



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/aprendizagem-formacao/interpretacao-do-diagrama-de-ensemble-3378.html
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/aprend...merica-entidades-sites-1323-3.html#post240868


----------



## trovoadas (9 Out 2011 às 16:36)

Parece que o anti-ciclone está aí para ficar...tudo muito estável...estável demais e isto vai dar molho depois





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rainy (9 Out 2011 às 18:25)

Quando dizes "molho" tás a falar em prejuízos na agricultura e ...


----------



## Zephyros (9 Out 2011 às 21:06)

esta continuação do AA, nada mais é que a confirmação das previsões sazonais, se virem as mesmas, todos os meses se prevê precipitação abaixo da média, muito abaixo, portanto não se conte com algo mais que meia duzia de chuvas.


----------



## Geiras (9 Out 2011 às 21:39)

O que eu vos tenho a dizer é que se é sempre compensado. Actualmente estamos a ser compensados pelo tempo fresco e chuvoso que esteve em meses passados. Futuramente, acreditem que quando ela vier seremos bem contemplados


----------



## Agreste (9 Out 2011 às 22:42)

Pelo menos parece animador a saída deste tempo quente. Esta será a última semana. Vamos ver se apesar do anticiclone se manter, as temperaturas correspondem mais ao que é da época. Anticiclone sim, mas de inverno.


----------



## c.bernardino (9 Out 2011 às 23:24)

Agreste disse:


> Pelo menos parece animador a saída deste tempo quente. Esta será a última semana. Vamos ver se apesar do anticiclone se manter, as temperaturas correspondem mais ao que é da época. Anticiclone sim, mas de inverno.



Agreste,

estou em crer que esta semana  que se inicia será a última semana de temperaturas realmente altas.
Concordo totalmente com o que escreves, nem todos os anticiclones são iguais (óbvio) mas acima de tudo a circulação das massas de ar não o é.

A semana de mudança será a que se inicia a 17 de outubro. 

Note-se que estamos a mais de uma semana de distância, há muito erro, ou melhor, incerteza.

Acho mas é estranho que o David ou stormy ainda não tenham arriscado uma análise futurológica a um semana/10 dias de distância


----------



## frederico (9 Out 2011 às 23:26)

O que está a sobressair é o falhanço de previsões sazonais que davam Outubro como chuvoso e fresco. Até agora tudo indica que terminará bem seco e bem quente.


----------



## frederico (9 Out 2011 às 23:46)

Estava aqui a pensar no padrão de 2007-2008. O Verão de 2007 foi fresco, provavelmente mais fresco que o deste ano. Outubro foi quente e seco, e depois Novembro também entrou quente e seco, recordo-me de ir à praia no início de Novembro e da água estar agradável. Em Dezembro houve um breve período fresco e com alguma chuva, mas depois Janeiro acabou por ser seco e quente. O que salvou o ano hidrológico foi um Abril muito chuvoso. 

É que olhando para algumas sazonais, isto permanecerá seco e com temperaturas dentro da média nos próximos seis meses, ao contrário de 2004-2005, que foi seco mas com um Inverno muito frio


----------



## David sf (9 Out 2011 às 23:59)

c.bernardino disse:


> Acho mas é estranho que o David ou stormy ainda não tenham arriscado uma análise futurológica a um semana/10 dias de distância



Arriscando...

Os próximos dias, até quinta ou sexta, serão quentes, com anticiclone centrado na Biscaia. A partir de sexta o anticiclone será empurrado para oriente pela acção de um centro depressionário situado entre a Gronelândia e a Islândia:

(Média dos ensembles do GFS, 12z)






Durante o fim de semana uma frente de fraca actividade passará próximo da PI, sendo improvável que afecte qualquer região de Portugal. A dorsal atlântica ficará situada a oeste dos Açores, induzindo uma maior componente norte na circulação sobre a PI, fazendo descer a temperatura, mas mantendo-se sem precipitação:






A partir de perto de dia 20, pode-se formar o bloqueio que os modelos têm vindo a adiar, algures na Rússia, o que em conjugação com a dorsal a oeste dos Açores poderia originar um cavado nas nossas redondezas, podendo aí entrar a primeira frente de noroeste ou os primeiros frios mais rigorosos de norte. A saída das 18z, mostra uma possível frente de noroeste:






Em 2009 a primeira frente atlântica invernal (isos baixas, neve na Serra de Estrela, vento forte) ocorreu a 20 de outubro. No sul do país, a segunda só chegou a 16 de Dezembro. Não há motivos para desespero.


----------



## Zephyros (10 Out 2011 às 00:07)

Geiras disse:


> O que eu vos tenho a dizer é que se é sempre compensado. Actualmente estamos a ser compensados pelo tempo fresco e chuvoso que esteve em meses passados. Futuramente, acreditem que quando ela vier seremos bem contemplados



acredito perfeitamente nisso.

tem sido recorrente situações em que anormalidades acabam por serem compensadas mais tarde.

contudo as previsões sazonais não auguram nada de bom.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Out 2011 às 12:35)

O triângulo calorífico mantém-se nada indica que desande, esta semana será de tempo quente e seco.


----------



## Zephyros (10 Out 2011 às 19:05)

isto tá lindo


----------



## Agreste (11 Out 2011 às 09:12)

A actualização de hoje já é mais animadora. Teremos chuva certamente bem antes do final do mês.


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2011 às 09:50)

Bem penso que já restam poucas duvidas que até Sábado vai se manter o calor de verão mas que termina por ai para em principio já não voltar! a partir do dia 15 ará refrescar e a partir do dia 20 em diante deverá ficar instável finalmente!!


----------



## Norther (11 Out 2011 às 11:12)

vamos a ver se isto ou parecido se concretiza


----------



## JoãoPT (11 Out 2011 às 11:17)

Realmente já se nota uma mudança no padrão, embora lentamente, para a próxima semana, com uma corrente mais definida de Noroeste a baixar as temperaturas, e o começo da chuva, esperemos que assim seja, dúvidas não restam muito, pois os modelos já colocam a mudança há algum tempo.


----------



## CptRena (11 Out 2011 às 11:51)

Finalmente água ao fundo do túnel 
Veremos se se concretizará o que GFS mostra no modelo. Para a minha localização ele coloca precipitação a partir das 12H (UTC) de Segunda, dia 17 de outubro.


----------



## Zephyros (11 Out 2011 às 12:56)

o accuweather não diz nada disso, e creio que é baseado no GFS, exemplo para minha localidade:

http://www.accuweather.com/en-us/pt/setubal/pinhal-novo/forecast.aspx

e cliquem em "next week", nada de novo.

coisa estranha


----------



## Geiras (11 Out 2011 às 13:59)

Bem Vinda refrescante frente de NW 





Por isso aproveitem bem esta última semana de calor... só não quero ver ninguém aqui queixar-se de inundações ou de frio, porque para isso procurem cobertores.


----------



## Norther (11 Out 2011 às 14:17)

Bela run que saiu  até antecipou a chuva para dia 18 e assim ate pode nevar na Serra da Estrela nos pontos mais altos, seria óptimo


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Out 2011 às 14:18)

Esta última imagem do Geiras é relativa à run das 6h, o que é sabido (entre as gentes aqui do espaço) como uma run pouco dada a acertos...mas nunca se sabe.

As actuais cartas do GFS e do ECMWF não são muito animadoras:












*P.S.: parece-me que este outono\inverno será marcado por entradas depressionárias de noroeste frescas e húmidas alternando com o posicionamento do AA mais perto da península em várias ocasiões. O AA entre os Açores e a Gronelândia parece que será mais forte que o normal. Isto vai de acordo com as previsões sazonais dos modelos de médio prazo. A acompanhar...*


----------



## boneli (11 Out 2011 às 15:01)

Continuo confuso quando vejo os modelos aqui apresentados pelos colegas. Uns dizem que Outubro não vai chover e poderá continuar meses a fio, outros dizem que a partir de 15/18 deste mês poderá haver uma mudança de padrão!
 Factos é o que se passou até hoje, a partir dai é basearmo-nos em modelos, apenas modelos. A verdade é que alguns colegas se limitam a analisar os modelos outros aliam a esse facto a sentimentos, medos e gostos e quanto mais se tenta adivinhar o tempo para os próximos meses mais dificil se torna...ai nem arrisco dizer o quer que seja. 
Não tenho problemas em dizer que gosto mais do frio e chuva mas este Outubro continua a ser teimoso e decidiu fazer o trabalho que era suposto ser feito pelo Agosto e Julho..nada podemos fazer limito-me a aproveitar e ir até á praia porque é uma questão de tempo( quanto?) para o calor se ir.
A sensação que tenho e do pouco que percebo e pelos modelos que os colegas  apresentam neste fórum ( e nem esses estão em sintonia) é que de facto a partir do fim desta semana inicio da próxima pelo menos uma descida de temperatura para padrões mais normais para a época do ano iremos ter. Penso que era um questão de tempo para acontecer...mesmo assim como já disseram aqui sou como o São Tomé Ver para crer.


Cumprimentos


----------



## Vince (11 Out 2011 às 15:04)

Prematuro lançar foguetes com o GFS, não só a saída é um pouco isolada no seu próprio ensemble, como o muito respeitado ECMWF no longo prazo não é para já tão animador.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Out 2011 às 17:03)

Vince disse:


> Prematuro lançar foguetes com o GFS, não só a saída é um pouco isolada no seu próprio ensemble, como o muito respeitado ECMWF no longo prazo não é para já tão animador.



Eu só acredito na mudança quando o ECMWF a ver. O GFS levou dias a fio a dar animação no início de Outubro, enquanto o ECM continuava na dele com a previsão de tempo seco e calor até que o GFS recuou e seguiu o caminho do ECM. Por isso, para mim, o ECM é o modelo mais fiável nesta altura.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Out 2011 às 17:49)

A frente do dia 18 já era, só a partir das 240 horas é que algo pode mudar. O GFS modela uma cut-off a cerca de 252 horas mas ela vai de tgv nem estaciona, só já na parte dos sonhos é que existe algo mais.


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Out 2011 às 18:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A frente do dia 18 já era, só a partir das 240 horas é que algo pode mudar. O GFS modela uma cut-off a cerca de 252 horas mas ela vai de tgv nem estaciona, só já na parte dos sonhos é que existe algo mais.



É verdade, tal como apareceu e começou-se a festejar a chegada das primeiras chuvas de Outono, a run seguinte do GFS acabou com a chegada da primeira frente ao continente...
O melhor mesmo será aguardar, pode ser que haja alguma surpresa nas próximas saídas...


----------



## Norther (11 Out 2011 às 18:29)

Pois é, dia 18 devemos continuar com tempo seco, a run das 6h e como disse o Aristocrata é pouco certeira, mas la pa dia 22 os dois modelos ( GFS e  ECMWF) indiciam alguma mudança, vamos esperar que ainda falta muitos dias


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Out 2011 às 18:38)

Norther disse:


> Pois é, dia 18 devemos continuar com tempo seco, a run das 6h e como disse o Aristocrata é pouco certeira, mas la pa dia 22 os dois modelos ( GFS e  ECMWF) indiciam alguma mudança, vamos esperar que ainda falta muitos dias



O cenário de todos os modelos concorda em algo que também mais tarde ou mais cedo teria de acontecer, temperaturas máximas a baixar para valores mais próximos dos habituais a partir de domingo...
Essas saídas são ainda distantes, mas seria "interessante" que a primeira frente a chegar fosse fria e "seca" de NW...era logo um choque para todos depois de tanto calor...


----------



## c.bernardino (11 Out 2011 às 19:50)

c.bernardino disse:


> Rozzo e restantes colegas,
> 
> sou muito, muito desconfiado de saidas a mais de 144h, para quem ainda não percebeu.
> 
> ...





MarioCabral disse:


> O cenário de todos os modelos concorda em algo que também mais tarde ou mais cedo teria de acontecer, temperaturas máximas a baixar para valores mais próximos dos habituais a partir de domingo...
> Essas saídas são ainda distantes, mas seria "interessante" que a primeira frente a chegar fosse fria e "seca" de NW...era logo um choque para todos depois de tanto calor...



O que parece , cada vez mais provavel é a mudança de padrão, a partir da semana que se inicia a 17.
E essa mudança, a confirmar-se, vai desbloquear a PI desta fortaleza de calor. O que acontece depois, meus senhores,... ainda é cedo. mas muito me espantava se voltasse calor.

A astronomia não perdoa

Bernardino.

p.s. por "maldição" ou superstição acredito que dia 22 vai estar , pelo menos, encoberto  , tenho planeada uma sessão de observação astronómica e sinto que...


----------



## Zephyros (11 Out 2011 às 19:57)

isto não se parece nada com o que tem vindo a ser dito, nem em chuva(ou falta dela), nem em temperaturas mais baixas:

previsão para Pinhal Novo


----------



## Aurélio (11 Out 2011 às 20:17)

O que agora mostram os modelos não me supreende nada e tal como já havia dito há uns tempos atrás tinha a sensação que os ultimos dias do mês e depois a 1ª semana de Novembro poderiam trazer novidades ...

Neste momento o que os modelos mostram é nada .... o que significa que neste caso que não existe nenhuma mudança definida, mas sim, um possivel maior caos atmosférico, a partir de 21/22, e consequentemente maiores condições para mudanças atmosféricas ..... ou então não !!!

Existe uma tendência para uma mudança de padrão mas obviamente isso não quer dizer que ocorra .. mas pelo menos felizmente existem condições para que isso ocorra ... o que permite-nos sonhar !!


----------



## Geiras (11 Out 2011 às 20:41)

Aristocrata disse:


> Esta última imagem do Geiras é relativa à run das 6h, o que é sabido (entre as gentes aqui do espaço) como uma run pouco dada a acertos...mas nunca se sabe.



Exactamente, estamos ainda a muitas horas mas já ha algum tempo que não via uma mudança de padrão

Nas runs a seguir já deu para perceber o quão fiáveis eram estas previsões eheh.


----------



## David sf (11 Out 2011 às 21:44)

Neste momento é clara a tendência para mudança de padrão a partir de meados da próxima semana, com a subida da dorsal no Atlântico, provavelmente a oeste dos Açores, e possível bloqueio na Europa oriental. Consequência natural é a descida de temperatura, a existência ou não de precipitação só será confirmada nas próximas runs, mas é provável que venham as primeiras chuvas.


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Out 2011 às 21:58)

Pode a alguns parecer desadequado aquilo que vou dizer, mas acho que os modelos estão algo receosos em mostrar uma mudança de padrão tão clara como aquela que esperamos, com a chegada das primeiras frentes a latitudes mais baixas...
É uma opinião pessoal, mas depois das últimas runs não acredito que passaremos do dia 20/21 sem chegar instabilidade...


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Out 2011 às 22:53)

MarioCabral disse:


> Pode a alguns parecer desadequado aquilo que vou dizer, mas acho que os modelos estão algo receosos em mostrar uma mudança de padrão tão clara como aquela que esperamos, com a chegada das primeiras frentes a latitudes mais baixas...
> É uma opinião pessoal, mas depois das últimas runs não acredito que passaremos do dia 20/21 sem chegar instabilidade...



A mim está-me a querer parecer que a entrada de tanto ar frio está a ser aligeirada.


----------



## Zephyros (11 Out 2011 às 22:58)

olhando para o cenário actual, quais as probabilidades de termos um Outubro 0.0mm tal como eu previa?

100%
50%
30%
10%
0%

ou seja, há garantia que irá chover este mês, ou não se pode ainda ter a certeza?


----------



## AnDré (11 Out 2011 às 23:03)

Zephyros disse:


> olhando para o cenário actual, quais as probabilidades de termos um Outubro 0.0mm tal como eu previa?
> 
> 100%
> 50%
> ...



Até dia 17, (144h), não há nada à vista.
Mais adiante há concordância nos ensembles quanto à ocorrência de precipitação nos dias 22/23. Pena isso ir para lá das 240h de previsão, ou seja, algo extremamente falível.


----------



## Zephyros (11 Out 2011 às 23:15)

bem, pelo menos serve de consolo a baixa das temperaturas.


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2011 às 23:27)

Zephyros disse:


> olhando para o cenário actual, quais as probabilidades de termos um Outubro 0.0mm tal como eu previa?
> 
> 100%
> 50%
> ...



Bem querias que fosse 0,0mm mas felizmente isso é impossível a meu ver uma vez que a partir de dia 20 o AA vai abrir portas por isso eu digo-te que a probabilidade é de 0%


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Out 2011 às 23:40)

miguel disse:


> Bem querias que fosse 0,0mm mas felizmente isso é impossível a meu ver uma vez que a partir de dia 20 o AA vai abrir portas por isso eu digo-te que a probabilidade é de 0%



Nada está garantido até ao momento...
Não está garantida a total ausência de precipitação bem como a existência de qualquer precipitação.
Mais ainda: até pode chover nalguma zona do país (por exemplo no noroeste) e as outras zonas ficarem a zero.

Tudo ainda indefenido, tudo ainda muito sustentado no "desejo" e muito pouco na realidade.
Resta-nos esperar por mais "notícias" dos modelos meteorológicos.


----------



## Zephyros (12 Out 2011 às 00:30)

miguel disse:


> Bem querias que fosse 0,0mm mas felizmente isso é impossível a meu ver uma vez que a partir de dia 20 o AA vai abrir portas por isso eu digo-te que a probabilidade é de 0%



nada disso, eu queria estar 100% enganado quando falei na possibilidade de este mês ficar a 0.

eu gosto da chuva e do frio, detesto o verão e o calor, passo mesmo mal com as altas temperaturas.

oxalá que isso não aconteça e que chova bem tanto o que resta deste mês, bem como nos restantes, mas a frustração de ver o mês de Outubro a ter caracteristicas de verão é imensa.

ps- que saudades da bela da chuva, e dos temporais de inverno


----------



## Agreste (12 Out 2011 às 09:12)

Um bom contraste de temperaturas entre hoje e uma semana depois. Uns 10º-15º de diferença. Os 34º de Braga de hoje poderão ser 16º-18º dentro de uma semana.


----------



## Maria Papoila (12 Out 2011 às 09:45)

Bom dia,

O WindGuru mostra uma alteração do tempo logo a partir de dia 17. Assim e para a Ericeira parece que vamos ter uma subida significativa da ondulação (3.5 aprox.) com periodo de 15 e rajadas de vento de 23 nós. Na 4ª feira, dia 19, o mar continua a subir (ondulação 4.1), mantém-se o vento e há nebolusidade com precipitação (0.3). Tudo acompanhado com descida da temperatura.
Parece confirmar-se a chegada do Outono.
Cumprimentos para todos


*Precip. (mm/3h)                                                 0.3   
Classificação Winguru


----------



## Zephyros (12 Out 2011 às 11:17)

quanto à baixa das temperaturas, parece quase certo.
em relação à chuva, ainda não há nada definido.


----------



## Aurélio (12 Out 2011 às 11:39)

Bom dia, o que destaco neste momento para os modelos é uma tendencia clara de descida de temperaturas depois do fim de semana...
Relativamente á chuva parece obvio que teremos que aguardar mais uns dias dado que os modelos não mostram duas runs seguidas depois das 192h !!


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Out 2011 às 15:03)

boas

bom, eu acredito na manutenção do AA, ate ao fim da que vem, embora com as temperaturas mais frescas.
Existe um cavado sobre os EUA que esta a empurrar o AA para cima de nos (dia 15)... 

por tanto depois de esse cavado passar para o canadá, vai formar-se outro cavado nos EUA mais inteso (dia 19) esse sim, quando passar para o canadá, fai formar-se um A sobre os EUA e vai encontrar-se o AA. entao o AA como e mais forte, vai absorver o A dos EUA (dia 22), e deslocar-se-á para perto do canadá abrindo um corredor para a primeira frente deste outono (dia 23)... 

ainda faltam 15 dias é so expeculação, mas vamos aguardar...






By ricardop120 at 2011-10-12





By ricardop120 at 2011-10-12


----------



## stormy (12 Out 2011 às 17:28)

A run das 12z do GFS retira o frio, mete o cavado mais a norte, intensifica a zonal Atlantica e coloca o AA na posição de Verão.

Assim sendo continuaremos a ser afectados pelo AA e pela acção conjunta de um anticiclone Saariano de niveis medios.
Um arrasta ar desertico, o outro vai arrastando ar tropical á sua volta, e assim teremos mais uns 3 a 5 dias quentes, inclusivé subida das minimas devido á a entrada de ar tropical maritimo integrante da circulação do "core" do AA.

Nos Açores os restos de uma frente fria vão arrastando ar instavel e quente...
Na Madeira, temperaturas agradaveis e situação de ventos aliseos moderados.

Isto é fotocopia de uma situação tipica de....Julho...Agosto...

Aliado ao calor lantente retido, esta situação anticiclonica estavel promete resultar num dos meses de Outubro mais quentes de sempre.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Out 2011 às 18:58)

O sonho de muitos membros aqui. É chamado o 2º painel de sonho.


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2011 às 19:44)

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=2052047


A propósito da Albufeira do Alto Lindoso referida no artigo, no Rio Lima ( que abastece esta barragem) fiz estes pequenos vídeos no passado dia 07/10/2011,  pouco depois da fronteira com a Portela do Homem , que mostram o baixo nível da água nesta região...uma região chuvosa, em pleno parque natural da Peneda/Gerês, que chega a atingir uma média de 3000 mm de chuva anual...

ver em 720p para melhor qualidade.


[ame="http://youtu.be/Xz2GvaZ_wto"]http://youtu.be/Xz2GvaZ_wto[/ame]


[ame="http://youtu.be/lgwUQQaGYK4"]http://youtu.be/lgwUQQaGYK4[/ame]


O GFS e ECM já mostram uma tendência para mudança de padrão, vamos aguardar..


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Out 2011 às 19:54)

a mudança para chuva não será já no dia 19/20.
será apenas no final do mês...


----------



## Zephyros (12 Out 2011 às 20:09)

ora ai está!!

quando eu dizia que isto era alarmante todos diziam que era normal, não se passava nada, era uma situação habitual, habitual my ass!

agora já andam a miar que as reservas de agua estão a chegar ao fim em trás-os-montes, que é uma situação alarmante de emergencia.

bem, mas deixando isto de parte, aquilo que o stormy disse é que afinal vai continuar tudo na mesma, e então como ficamos?

sempre vai haver uma mudança para semana, ou vamos ter mais do mesmo?


----------



## Aurélio (12 Out 2011 às 20:11)

Também tenho essa sensação de que será lá mais pro final do mês e esta run do ECM aqui pro sul foi mais uma "facada no estômago" ...
Certo é o tempo estável até dia 20 e depois logo se vê o que acontece ...


----------



## Aurélio (12 Out 2011 às 20:13)

Zephyros disse:


> ora ai está!!
> 
> quando eu dizia que isto era alarmante todos diziam que era normal, não se passava nada, era uma situação habitual, habitual my ass!
> 
> ...



O que ele descreveu é a previsão temporal no espaço de uma semana, em que continuaremos sobre influencia de uma massa de ar quente e seca !!
Depois disso logo se verá o que acontece ...


----------



## stormy (12 Out 2011 às 20:17)

Zephyros disse:


> ora ai está!!
> 
> quando eu dizia que isto era alarmante todos diziam que era normal, não se passava nada, era uma situação habitual, habitual my ass!
> 
> ...



5 a 8 dias com o tempo anormalmente quente, depois retorno a valores razoavelmente normais para a altura do ano.

Algures entre dia 20 e 25 os modelos prevvem com alguma consistencia uma mudança, com a entrada de perturbações da frente polar desde W ou NW, causando chuva e descida acentuada da temperatura para valores até pouco abaixo da média.
Tem tudo a ver com o arrefecimento da America do norte e a transferencia da zona de maior dinamica para o Atlantico.
Acho que neste processo reconfigurativo, ao longo das proximas 6 a 8 semanas em que a Atmosfera se vai adaptar á circulação de Inverno, poderemos ter mais intsbilidade e chuva, antes do periodo mais seco e estavel em DJF.
Quanto ao ano hidrologico de 2011-2012, nada está perdido...espero que a compensar o Inverno seco teremos uma Primavera fresca e chuvosa...tal como o mes Novembro...


----------



## Zephyros (12 Out 2011 às 20:17)

as previsões que se estavam a consolidar nos vários modelos, é que pelo menos a nivel das temperaturas, elas iriam descer para os valores normais lá para Domingo ou Segunda.

quer então dizer que como é habitual, vai haver mais um adiamento e o mais certo é que a semana que vem, seja uma fotocópia desta, é isso?


----------



## Dan (12 Out 2011 às 20:27)

Pode não chegar a ocorrer precipitação, mas a próxima semana dificilmente será como esta ao nível dos valores de temperatura. Mais intensa ou mais suave, a descida de temperatura para o inicio da próxima semana é provável que se verifique.


----------



## AnDré (12 Out 2011 às 20:28)

De Sábado em diante, todos os modelos apontam para uma gradual, e repito, gradual descida da temperatura. 

Das 144h às 240h o GFS mantém uma previsão seca e morna.

Já o ECMWF presenteia-nos com esta lufada de ar fresco:






Atenção que na previsão do ECMWF, basta o AA se deslocar um pouco para oriente, e a lufada de ar fresco caput.


----------



## Zephyros (12 Out 2011 às 20:32)

oxalá que vocês estejam certos

quanto à chuva, a minha previsão dos 0.0mm para este mês, vai ficar mesmo à tangente, mas com fortes hipoteses de acontecer

ps- em relação ás barragens, estive no domingo em Cuba(do alentejo,claro), a visitar pessoas amigas, e aproveitei e dei uma volta pelo alqueva, e a barragem está cheia, cheia mesmo, por isso em termos de agua a zona do baixo alentejo está bem servida, não fosse a moda de andarem com os barcos a fazerem cruzeiros e andarem a poluir aquilo tudo.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Out 2011 às 00:29)

Não será demais lembrar para o que tem acontecido nos últimos anos: *as primeiras chuvas de Outono têm chegado quase sempre virulentas e causado sempre muitos estragos*, tanto em Portugal Continental como no Arquipélago da Madeira. Perspectivando-se uma substancial mudança da circulação sinóptica, é bem provável que a partir de meados/finais da próxima semana comece a ocorrer precipitação em Portugal Continental, permitindo assim terminar o mês de Outubro como chuvoso ou mesmo muito/extremamente chuvoso em grande parte de Portugal Continental. É altura da Protecção Civil começar a alertar para a limpeza das sarjetas e áreas de leito de cheias rápidas e repentinas.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Out 2011 às 00:47)

Boa noite

Os modelos meteorológicos vão apontando uma mudança:
- relativa às diminuição das temperaturas para início\meados da próxima semana, isto é, num horizonte de "médio prazo";
- relativa à precipitação para o final da próxima semana, início da seguinte, num horizonte que se pode dizer de "longo prazo".

Pelo que se vai vendo, mudança sensível, não só nas temperaturas e vinda de precipitação só mais lá para dias 24\25, no fim do modelado disponível atualmente.

Temos que ter calma e esperar para analisar as saídas dos próximos dias.
O que será notório é que depois deste calor, as notícias do arrefecimento marcado e do regresso da chuva farão capas e mais capas de revistas, jornais e televisões. Como tem vindo a ser usual, as pessoas vão-se começar a queixar do frio e do excesso de chuva...típico do nosso povo. E as reportagens sobre a meteorologia estarão na ordem do dia!
Talvez chamem gente do *MeteoPT*?! esperemos que sim.


----------



## Zephyros (13 Out 2011 às 00:49)

Gerofil, sem estar a duvidar do que dizes(longe de mim de duvidar da tua palavra), mas para o Outubro deste ano ficar catalogado como chuvoso ou muito chuvoso, teria que cair muita agua nos ultimos 10 dias do mês, é que até ao momento está a zero, e portanto compensar isso e ainda por cima ultrapassar a média do mês e assim coloca-lo como muito chuvoso, teria que haver quase um diluvio.


----------



## 1337 (13 Out 2011 às 01:46)

Ja ha 50 % de probabilidade pra que chova no dia 18, pelo menos para o norte. vamos ver se esta tendencia se mantem...


----------



## Zephyros (13 Out 2011 às 01:50)

esperemos que sim, e que não seja apenas para o norte, mas para todo o pais.


----------



## beachboy30 (13 Out 2011 às 09:18)

Bons dias. 

Entretanto o ECMWF adiou (uma vez mais) a possível precipitação (ontem na run das 12h já colocava algo a partir de 3ª feira, de NW) para o final da próxima semana, concordante com o GFS (saída das 0h). Certa é a descida gradual das temperaturas a partir de Domingo/2ª feira, mas ainda amenas, mas mais normais para a altura do ano.

Este adiamento, na minha opinião, irá ser uma constante... Vamos ver... Para alguns membros, este constante adiamento acredito que comece a ser desesperante . Mas por outro lado, o calor tem fim à vista, é preciso é calma. Até lá, aproveite-se o final do Verão (fora de época).


----------



## Aurélio (13 Out 2011 às 09:38)

A mudança continua no cenário dos sonhos, e já vamos em quê? No 2/3 dia, com a chuva a ser sempre após as 240 horas e provavelmente ainda irá adiar mais até ela chegar finalmente ...
Bom segundo o ECM nem sequer chega, e respeitante ao GFS chega ás 264, ou seja, no cenário dos sonhos !!

Enquanto não houver concordância nos modelos não acredito em mudança ...
Este ECM é um modelo que tenho dificuldade em entender num cenário a mais de 168h, nem sequer apresenta duas runs seguidas parecidas ... daí que seja normalmente ser ele sempre o "Primeiro a ver" ...

Bom é tempo de aguardar ...


----------



## AnDré (13 Out 2011 às 09:49)

Como já foi dito, o GFS na run das 12h mantém-se seco e morno em praticamente todo o primeiro painel.
Aliás, até às 168h, ou seja, dia 20, a temperatura aos 850hPa não desce dos 12ºC. 
Temperaturas mais frescas do que hoje, que anda nos 18ºC, mas ainda assim acima da média.

Já o ECMWF, anulou a lufada de ar fresco que ontem previa para dia 19, entrando em concordância com o GFS.

Ou seja, temperaturas a descer, gradualmente, mas ainda assim acima do normal para a época.


----------



## c.bernardino (13 Out 2011 às 09:57)

esta coisa de adiou /antecipou a chuva ou o arrefecimento é nervoseira que não é saudável.

Um participante no forum mencionou mais 5 a 8 dias de temperaturas anormalmente altas. Será que queria dizer acima da média? se sim, concordo.
Mas não devem andar muito acima da média a partir de Domingo ! e não poderei classificar essas temperaturas como *anormais* para a época. Pelo menos na minha definição de normalidade.

Confesso que sei pouco, sei alguma coisa mas pouco. A maioria dos participantes sabem mais ou têm mais experiência do que eu tenho mas no post #156 de 7 de outubro eu tinha antevisto a semana que se iniciava a 17 como a semana da mudança. Parece-me claro que vai mudar, tinhamos um sistema em equilibrio, o equilibrio vai ser perturbado, vamos chegar a uma nova situação estável mas nesse processo haverá instabilidade e vários cenários são possíveis (vejam as diferentes perturbações dos modelos).
O que me parece(u) intuitivo é que após o derrube da situação estável da quinzena se iria seguir algo diferente....

se vamos (meados da próxima semana) agora ter massas de ar frescas vindas de N-qualquer-coisa ou restos de frentes associadas a B é muito prematuro!

o que é excelente é o posto do gerofil que advertiu para a necessidade de limpeza de sarjetas e de escoamentos. Agora é o momentos das Cam. Municipais intervirem. Não que se veja para já precipitação violenta mas ela pode chegar até ao final do mês (apesar de agora ainda não haver nada em vista de sw, por exemplo) e por vezes vem com poucos dias de aviso.

saudações

bernardino


----------



## Aurélio (13 Out 2011 às 10:07)

Em relação ao modelo ECM que já havia mencionado como tendo recuado, na sua previsão importa dizer que a sua saida operacional, parece-me olhando ao ECM ensemble, que presumo ser a média dos seus ensembles, que encontra-se bastante desfasado após as 192h, daquilo que é a sua média .....

Como disse anteriormente ... é provável que seja mais adiado, mas a mudança de padrão é cada vez mais provável ...

Além disso, costuma-se dizer que chuva chega com a Feira de Faro, que deve começar agora este fim de semana 16/17 Outubro ...


----------



## c.bernardino (13 Out 2011 às 10:08)

off-topic. (ou talvez não)

a maldição dos astronomos amadores: conta a experiência que quando alguém compra um telescópio novo, normalmente fruto de longa ponderação e  poupança, o tempo fica bera durante vários dias/semanas.

Dia 22 alguém ia/vai estrear um telescópio novo! logo, pela tradição, nesse fim de semana vamos ter nuvens (no minimo).

No meu caso, em 2005 comprei um! A meio de Agosto, levei-o para o alentejo. Estava lindo, aquele céu, mas por volta das 3 da manhã.... desatou a chover !!!! num dia de 35ºC a meio de agosto, durante a madrugada. 
A tradição confirmou-se

Bem sei que a comprar de material astronómico não é um dos inputs de modelos, e termino por aqui o off-topic.


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Out 2011 às 11:07)

Olá a todos!
Aproxima-se a época do ano em que eu me torno activo no Fórum está-se a a acabar a minha "hibernação"! Este meu comentário é só para alertar que  a situação em Bragança é dramática ao nível das reservas hídricas, e falo com conhecimento de causa, uma vez que tenho acesso a dados que a maioria dos cidadãos não tem. Portanto é mesmo bom que comece a chover se não a água irá acabar no final deste mês...Para assegurar o normal abastecimento seriam necessários 70 camiões cisterna a trabalhar 24h/dia...não é fácil, cerca de um milhão de euros/mês...e aproveito para informar também que ao contrário de alguns comentários que tenho lido em blogs em que o problema da falta de água se deve ao facto da mesma ser aproveitada para as mini-hídricas  produzirem energia eléctrica é completamente falso uma vez que a água é "turbinada" a montante da ETA (estação de tratamento de águas) ou seja depois de "turbinada" vai para o consumo!


----------



## Zephyros (13 Out 2011 às 13:14)

estou em crer que até domingo/segunda feira vão se manter estas temperaturas, poderão começar a baixar só lá para terça.

quanto a chuva, tenho esperança que na proxima semada haja alguma, embora esteja dificil.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Out 2011 às 13:18)

Será que vai arrefecer definitivamente ou é apenas um intervalo de maior calor, verdade é que a temperatura ainda não é desta que vai ficar na média ou abaixo dela, mas pelo menos já é um alivio.

Quanto há chuva, penso que irá desaparecer toda assim que o frio se for instalando.


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Out 2011 às 14:03)

Falam os meios de comunicação social e elementos do IM de que na próxima terça feira a probabilidade de chover em todo o país é grande...dizia o mesmo elemento do IM " a probabilidade de chover está entre os 30 e os 60%"...
Eu achei realmente estranho, até porque já tinha estado a ver as últimas runs e não foi o que me pareceu...E não é que o próprio IM no seu site dá probabilidades sempre inferiores a 30%, isto para o NW...já que para o sul a probabilidade é mesmo de 0%...
Afinal parece que alguma informação anda a sair deturpada mesmo por parte do IM...


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Out 2011 às 14:32)

Aurélio disse:


> Em relação ao modelo ECM que já havia mencionado como tendo recuado, na sua previsão importa dizer que a sua saida operacional, parece-me olhando ao ECM ensemble, que presumo ser a média dos seus ensembles, que encontra-se bastante desfasado após as 192h, daquilo que é a sua média .....
> 
> Como disse anteriormente ... é provável que seja mais adiado, mas a mudança de padrão é cada vez mais provável ...
> 
> Além disso, costuma-se dizer que chuva chega com a Feira de Faro, que deve começar agora este fim de semana 16/17 Outubro ...



Aurélio, este ano nem pela Feira de Faro vai chegar a chuva, a Feira começa amanhã e acaba a 23 e até lá nem pinga. A tradição não é pela Feira de Faro mas sim pela Feira de Olhão em Setembro, pergunta às pessoas mais antigas de Olhão que elas dizem-te. Pelo andar da carruagem lá para a Feira de Portimão é que vai chover.


----------



## Aurélio (13 Out 2011 às 14:45)

MarioCabral disse:


> Falam os meios de comunicação social e elementos do IM de que na próxima terça feira a probabilidade de chover em todo o país é grande...dizia o mesmo elemento do IM " a probabilidade de chover está entre os 30 e os 60%"...
> Eu achei realmente estranho, até porque já tinha estado a ver as últimas runs e não foi o que me pareceu...E não é que o próprio IM no seu site dá probabilidades sempre inferiores a 30%, isto para o NW...já que para o sul a probabilidade é mesmo de 0%...
> Afinal parece que alguma informação anda a sair deturpada mesmo por parte do IM...



Essa informação já era de ontem .... ouvi isso ontem o dia quase inteiro !!

Obviamente que a comunicação social apimenta sempre a coisa para render mais ....


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Out 2011 às 16:23)

MarioCabral disse:


> Falam os meios de comunicação social e elementos do IM de que na próxima terça feira a probabilidade de chover em todo o país é grande...dizia o mesmo elemento do IM " a probabilidade de chover está entre os 30 e os 60%"...
> Eu achei realmente estranho, até porque já tinha estado a ver as últimas runs e não foi o que me pareceu...E não é que o próprio IM no seu site dá probabilidades sempre inferiores a 30%, isto para o NW...já que para o sul a probabilidade é mesmo de 0%...
> Afinal parece que alguma informação anda a sair deturpada mesmo por parte do IM...



sim, tambem ouvi na sic no primeiro jornal... 
chuva no inicio da proxima semana 
http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/programas/primeirojornal/article920992.ece
a partir do minuto 7.30...


----------



## trovoadas (13 Out 2011 às 17:08)

Pois lá está a ignorância meteorológica de que falei no tópico meteorologia na Tv! 
Até o IM delira mas deve ser do calor que se faz sentir!


----------



## trovoadas (13 Out 2011 às 17:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aurélio, este ano nem pela Feira de Faro vai chegar a chuva, a Feira começa amanhã e acaba a 23 e até lá nem pinga. A tradição não é pela Feira de Faro mas sim pela Feira de Olhão em Setembro, pergunta às pessoas mais antigas de Olhão que elas dizem-te. Pelo andar da carruagem lá para a Feira de Portimão é que vai chover.



Eu conheço essa tradição na versão serra Algarvia que diz que a chuva chega pela feira de Messines que salvo erro é lá para o dia 20 de Setembro.


----------



## beachboy30 (13 Out 2011 às 18:42)

Pelo que vejo, hoje bateram-se recordes de temperatura em grande parte do país... Até a estação do IM no alto da serra de Sintra marcava cerca de 31ºC perto da hora de almoço... Praticamente a meio de Outubro?? Nunca pensei que tal fosse possível, com os dias já mais pequenos...

Digno de registo a meu ver... Mesmo com as peças do "puzzle" dispostas como estão neste momento, nunca pensei que fosse possível atingirem-se as temperaturas que se atingiram hoje em grande parte do país... 

Entretanto sigam-se os próximos capítulos, que serão de calor pelo menos até Domingo... Vento nulo será uma constante...


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Out 2011 às 19:07)

Nesta run das 12 do GFS só vem dizer uma coisa, as temperaturas vão baixar a meio da próxima semana e a precipitação desapareceu quase toda, só mesmo uns chuviscos no Norte e litoral Centro, de resto tudo a 0 até dia 29 de Outubro.

http://www.wxmaps.org/pix/prec4.html para consultarem.

Se até dia 18/19 o 1º painel não mostrar precipitação, então podemos mesmo dizer que Outubro vai mesmo acabar em muitos locais com 0 mm.

As últimas duas run das 12 de ontem e das 00 de hoje eram generosas, mas tudo desapareceu nesta run.

Aguardar, para ver a run do ECM, neste momento só acredito no ECM. O GFS anda muito aos saltos.


----------



## Zephyros (13 Out 2011 às 19:12)

todos tão animados ontem, e hoje parece que caiu tudo por terra.

afinal de contas, qual a credibilidade do IM para dizer que a chuva vai regressar?

será que eles possuem meios que não estão ao nosso dispor e assim poderem fazer uma afirmação dessas, ou será especulação?


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Out 2011 às 19:16)

Zephyros disse:


> todos tão animados ontem, e hoje parece que caiu tudo por terra.
> 
> afinal de contas, qual a credibilidade do IM para dizer que a chuva vai regressar?



Um pouco mais que a nossa, visto ter acesso e a modelos que nos não temos, mas claro que com a escala temporal que foi referida a previsão todos têm a mesma probabilidade de erro. Prever chuva para daqui a uma semana é um risco enorme.


----------



## beachboy30 (13 Out 2011 às 19:18)

Zephyros disse:


> todos tão animados ontem, e hoje parece que caiu tudo por terra.
> 
> afinal de contas, qual a credibilidade do IM para dizer que a chuva vai regressar?
> 
> será que eles possuem meios que não estão ao nosso dispor e assim poderem fazer uma afirmação dessas, ou será especulação?



A especulação do IM baseia-se nos modelos, que a tantas horas de distância são eles próprios também pura especulação. 

Por vezes o desejo das pessoas leva-as a ver "certezas" onde é impossível elas existirem... Ontem estar a referir que existiam probabilidades de chuva para 3ª feira... É de facto especular, mas era o que alguns modelos apontavam... 

Mas claro, se fazem reportagem sobre isso na TV, e perguntam aos meteorologistas, "colocam-se a jeito", como se costuma dizer...


----------



## c.bernardino (13 Out 2011 às 19:42)

Dan disse:


> Ainda não há muito tempo tivemos um Outubro bem quente.
> 
> 
> 
> Resumo do relatório de Outubro de 2009.





Aurélio disse:


> Grandes dramas que para aqui vai ....
> Normalmente quando o Outubro começa seco ... as temperaturas começam elevadas podendo chegar aos 30º até cerca do dia 15 ou 20 !!
> E sim ... também eu me lembro de andar em T-shirt ainda em Novembro ... não me lembro é qual foi o ano ....
> É normal este tempo quente ainda nesta altura do ano ....
> ...





Já foram referidos, várias vezes, neste mesmo tópico que não é inédito temperaturas superiores a 30ºC. 

Isto já cansa.

Estou fortemente convicto de uma descida gradual da temperatura já a partir de amanhã.
quando chegarmos a domingo a temperatura máxima já desceu uns 4 graus. O que não é dificil


----------



## c.bernardino (13 Out 2011 às 19:55)

Mário Barros disse:


> Um pouco mais que a nossa, visto ter acesso e a modelos que nos não temos, mas claro que com a escala temporal que foi referida a previsão todos têm a mesma probabilidade de erro. Prever chuva para daqui a uma semana é um risco enorme.



Mário, 
Não é só terem acesso a modelos X ou Y. 
Eles seguem a meteorologia desde há 65 anos(???), são profissionais, licenciados , mestres e doutorados na área.

Mário, não se trata de especulação nenhuma !!!! trata-se de uma previsão a 1 semana. Previsão não é determinação, é previsão: tem uma probabilidade de acertar.

Os modelos a médio prazo são especulação???
O fruto de trabaçlho de dezenas de anos, centenas de cientistas a trabalhar diretamente nos modelos, na conclusão de um saber acumulado de meteorologia e física de centenas de anos é denominado como... especulação?

Desculpem mas este tópico, este mês, está inenarrável. 

Especular, especulei eu !!!

quando dia 7 disse que a partir de 16/17 ia mudar o padrão e mesmo assim foi uma especulação com base em dados científicos, de modelos reconhecidos... e com base em empirismo (é certo).

Chamem-me especulador, se quiserem.

mas chamar especuladores aos modelos, quem os faz e interpreta profissionalmente é indigno.


----------



## Zephyros (13 Out 2011 às 19:56)

c.bernardino, de certeza?

é que para amanhã o IM ainda dá 33º e para Sábado 28º

estou em crer que só se vai notar mesmo uma clara descida a partir de segunda.


----------



## AnDré (13 Out 2011 às 20:46)

Zephyros disse:


> c.bernardino, de certeza?
> 
> é que para amanhã o IM ainda dá 33º e para Sábado 28º
> 
> estou em crer que só se vai notar mesmo uma clara descida a partir de segunda.




Dificilmente se repetirá um dia como o de hoje, em que a temperatura aos 850hPa esteve na casa dos 18-19ºC em todo o território continental.

No domingo já estará mais fresco: 







Ou seja, uns 27ºC de T2m em Lisboa, contra os 33,9ºC registados hoje.


----------



## David sf (13 Out 2011 às 20:50)

Zephyros disse:


> c.bernardino, de certeza?
> 
> é que para amanhã o IM ainda dá 33º e para Sábado 28º
> 
> estou em crer que só se vai notar mesmo uma clara descida a partir de segunda.





c.bernardino disse:


> Estou fortemente convicto de uma descida gradual da temperatura já a partir de amanhã.
> quando chegarmos a domingo a temperatura máxima já desceu uns 4 graus. O que não é dificil



Acho que está claro, 33-28=5ºC



c.bernardino disse:


> Mário, não se trata de especulação nenhuma !!!! trata-se de uma previsão a 1 semana. Previsão não é determinação, é previsão: tem uma probabilidade de acertar.
> 
> Os modelos a médio prazo são especulação???
> O fruto de trabalho de dezenas de anos, centenas de cientistas a trabalhar diretamente nos modelos, na conclusão de um saber acumulado de meteorologia e física de centenas de anos é denominado como... especulação?
> ...



E o padrão vai mudar a 16 de outubro, é claríssimo e unânime. O calor vai-se embora, provavelmente de vez, as temperaturas descerão para valores normais, entre os 20 e os 25ºC, voltará o vento norte. A questão da precipitação está mais complicada, mas acho que acabará por vir qualquer coisa após dia 20.

Quanto à previsão do IM, resta saber se foi alguém do IM que a fez, ou partiu de uma consulta dos jornalistas ao site do IM. Como não sabem interpretar a previsão automática, dão notícias enfabuladas.



c.bernardino disse:


> Desculpem mas este tópico, este mês, está inenarrável.




Tens toda a razão.

Se os modelos dão Anticiclone até às 384 horas, é uma desgraça que vem aí seca.
Se um modelo mete chuva e os outros não, é fantasia, portanto vem aí seca na mesma.
Quando todos os modelos metem chuva, mesmo que alternem nos dias em que a prevêem, e a forma como ela se processa, estão também todos enganados, é uma desgraça, vem aí seca.

Mais valia nem virmos ao tópico, porque já sabemos o que aí vem. 6 meses sem chuva, digam os modelos o que disserem.


----------



## beachboy30 (13 Out 2011 às 21:01)

David sf disse:


> Tens toda a razão.
> 
> Se os modelos dão Anticiclone até às 384 horas, é uma desgraça que vem aí seca.
> Se um modelo mete chuva e os outros não, é fantasia, portanto vem aí seca na mesma.
> ...



Não podia deixar passar... Bravo


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Out 2011 às 22:39)

Este espaço precisa de um "reboot".

Recomendo a todos uns comprimidinhos de 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Só "Calmex" acalma as almas ávidas por uma mudança no clima que temos vindo a experimentar nas últimas semanas...

Anda tudo nervoso ou é impressão? Recomendo aqueles que estão completamente perdidos com este calor outonal, para que tenham calma, esperem por novidades que eventualmente sairão nos próximos dias. A mudança irá ser uma realidade antes do final do mês
Os modelos começam a modelar eventuais entradas de noroeste na Península Ibérica, a aproximação dos núcleos provenientes do norte atlântico é constatável nas cartas de previsão a longo prazo de forma sustentada entre o GFS e o ECMWF. Como tal é expectável que antes do final do mês as 1ªs chuvas possam cair (ainda que possam cair em apenas parte do território - mas isso só mais para a frente se poderá constatar de é assim ou não).

Posto isto, recomendo vivamente.


----------



## boneli (14 Out 2011 às 00:15)

É o calor....
De facto é preocupante a falta de chuva..a quantidade de incêndios que vi de Braga até Vieira do Minho..





Aristocrata disse:


> Este espaço precisa de um "reboot".
> 
> Recomendo a todos uns comprimidinhos de
> 
> ...





Pelo que percebi quanto a chuva, no site do IM  vê-se essa possiblidade a partir de Quarta, mas lá está  pelo que entendi a partir de 3 dias são previsões de modelos numéricos e há sempre a tal margem de erro. 
Vamos esperar....


----------



## madmario (14 Out 2011 às 09:41)

Notícia publicada no Publico em 13.10.2011 :

Ver aqui




> Calor em Outubro bate recordes de 70 anos
> 
> Quase ninguém se lembra de um Outubro tão quente. E os números confirmam: algumas zonas de Portugal estão a enfrentar um calor que não se via pelo menos há 70 anos.
> Segundo dados do Instituto de Meteorologia, os dez primeiros dias do mês foram de facto excepcionais. A temperatura média no Continente foi 4,4ºC superior à média para o mesmo período. No Porto, com uma temperatura média de 21,8ºC, o desvio chegou a 6,2ºC.
> ...


----------



## stormy (14 Out 2011 às 10:11)

Boas noticias.
Em principio, já a começar nesta 2f, teremos um cavado, associado ao afstamento para sul do jet subtropical, que se vai aproximando da PI, á medida que vai interagindo com a extensão sul da circulação em altitude de uma depressão cavada na zona da Islandia-Mar do norte.

Este cavado transporta uma massa de ar quente equatorial com profunda extensão na troposfera, e á superficie o fluxo do AA vai arrastando ar tropical e bloqueia a passagem de ar polar que afecta o Atlantico.

Com este padrão podemos ter alguma instabilidade sobo território continental, sob forma de aguaceiros e trovoadas dispersos.

Enquanto a America do Norte continua activa, fruto do arrasto de ar tropical desde as caraibas ( é possivel até a formação de um ciclone tropical nas caraibas ao longo dos proximos dias), o anticiclone de bloqueio manter-se-há no Atlantico...como tal, apenas se espera que possa haver uma recurvatura do jet para sul justificando portanto esta instabilidade fraca.

No médio prazo esta situação só vai reverter caso o anticiclone tome um comportamento de apófise polar, lançando um domo de ar frio em altura desde a Gronelandia até ao norte de Africa, ou então, á medida que o continente Americano vai arrefecendo ( perde energia), o AA acabe por se mover para sul e enfraquecer, oferecendo aos sistemas da frente polar um ambiente extremamente prolifero que agora está no Atlantico ás nossas latitudes.

Eu acredito mais no cenario em que o AA se vai mover para sul, pois há dinamica suficiente para impedir qualquer grande bloqueio com a tal entrada de um cavado polar.
Sendo assim, poderemos ter alguma instabilidade já para a semana, mas chuva a sério só para o fi  do mês ( 20-25 em diante).


----------



## Aurélio (14 Out 2011 às 10:25)

Bom ao que parece o cenário de chuva já a proxima semana é muito dificil de acontecer e mesmo que aconteça seria somente no Minho e Douro Litoral e precipitação muito fraca ....
Destaque para a próxima semana é a descida de temperatura que é algo que com Outonos secos ou chuvosos aconteceria sempre e este ano simplesmente peca por tardia ...
Temperaturas em Outubro acima dos 30º é normal acontecer dizem alguns ... outros dizem como eu que é normal acontecer, mas o que é anormal é durarem quase 15 dias, dado que a primeira quinzena em termos de máximas deve estar com uma anomalia de mais de 8ºC face á media das máximas !!

Relativamente á precipitação é batendo na mesma tecla uma possivel mudança de cenário mantem-se para dia 22, embora as operacionais do ECM e GFS tenderem em não mostrar ou adiar sempre, mas os ensembles assim o demonstram ...
Contudo ao contrário de alguns que entendem ao ver um ensemble que por haver muitas perturbações que mostram mudança parecem entenderem isso como facto consumado ... o que já se provou no inicio de Outubro que isso não é verdade, e prova disso é não haver uma tendencia clara de mudança ....
Neste momento vamos assistir a um reequilibrio na dinamica atmosférica com alterações na temperatura e respectiva reorganização da atmosfera, e por isso os modelos estão tão instáveis, ora metendo uma cut-off, ora colocando apenas entrada ligeira de Noroeste, ou mais quente, ou mais fresco ... e creio que somente daqui a uns 2/3 dias saberemos concretamente se isso acontece ou não ....

Neste momento creio que o mais provável é uma entrada de Noroeste após dia 22 ....

Agradecia que os membros deste Forum, tivessem mais calma ....


----------



## stormy (14 Out 2011 às 10:27)

Para já há um modelo que tem as soluções mais parecidas com a minha ideia, o ECMWF...é um modelo que aposta num padrão bastante similar ao que eu estava aprever para este Novembro..e em certa medida para DJF...

Acentua bastante a AO+...está de acordo com a minha visão da coisa..portanto acho que vale a pena ir seguindo-o


----------



## Aurélio (14 Out 2011 às 11:57)

Bom esta run dos 06h eu acredito que esteja completamente fora do ensemble, dado que simplesmente matou toda e qualquer precipitação num raio de 15 dias, com pressão na ordem dos 1025 ao longo de 15 dias aqui na nossa Peninsula Ibérica !!
E com uma zonal fortissima na zona do Reino Unido .....

Aguardemos mais uns dias .....


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Out 2011 às 12:54)

Somos mesmo desgraçados, mantemo-nos como país mais quente da Europa, nem o Chipre tem situação idêntica.


----------



## Zephyros (14 Out 2011 às 13:28)

vamos ver se nos proximos dias se confirma a descida da temperaturas.

serão estes os ultimos 2/3 dias de temperaturas de verão deste ano, ou será apenas uma pausa?

estou em crer que é definitivo, e possivelmente este ano nunca mais nenhuma parte do território chegará aos 30º

quanto a chuva......


----------



## trovoadas (14 Out 2011 às 15:44)

O GFS não vislumbra nenhuma mudança, nem a mais de uma semana...a haver qualquer coisa só mesmo no Norte com algum resto de uma frente associada às baixas que vão atravessar a região do reino unido, mas que não passarão de chuviscos.









O ECMWF segue o mesmo caminho





No meio disto tudo vamos ver se as temperaturas descem signifitivamente para valores mais normais para a época. 
Parece-me que a partir de dia 23 o anti-ciclone se começa a fragmentar um pouco mas não sei se poderá indicar isso o início da mudança ou se pelo contrário não quer dizer absolutamente nada


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Out 2011 às 15:59)

Já como se tinha previsto há alguns dias, depois de domingo teremos o afastamento dos centros de altas pressões do continente Português, que há partida será então o "clique" que muitos esperávamos para a mudança do padrão que se tem vindo a assistir...
Assim sendo é de esperar, segundo o GFS, que as máximas lá para quarta-feira começam a ficar em todo o país abaixo dos 25ºC, a norte nem aos 20ºC deverá chegar...As mínimas serão "interessantes" principalmente no interior a norte da Estrela, aproximar-se-ão dos 4ºC em algumas localidades...

O aspecto que também tem suscitado muita discussão, a ocorrência de precipitação parece ainda mais "atrasada", vislumbra-se a possibilidade de algumas precipitação fraca a NW do Continente na próxima quarta-feira...
Além disso está ainda tudo muito oculto...embora o ECM lá para dia 22 e 23 coloque uma situação interessante, com entrada fresca de NE....


----------



## Redfish (14 Out 2011 às 17:29)

Pelos modelos existentes está "quase" garantido um Outubro completamente fora do normal.
Por norma Outubro era um dos meses do ano em que a problidade da ocorrencia de fenomenos metereologicos mais intensos era maior...(ainda me recordo do Furacão Vince)

Vamos esperando por melhores dias


----------



## trovoadas (14 Out 2011 às 17:57)

já agora...alguém acha possível o começo de geadas com grandes inversões térmicas sem termos uma entrada de precipitação por mínima que seja?

Não me recordo de nenhuma situação em que tenha entrado muito frio sem ocorrência de precipitações antes
Além do mais seria mesmo o começo do deserto por estas bandas...algo tipo Mongólia


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Out 2011 às 18:46)

trovoadas disse:


> já agora...alguém acha possível o começo de geadas com grandes inversões térmicas sem termos uma entrada de precipitação por mínima que seja?
> 
> Não me recordo de nenhuma situação em que tenha entrado muito frio sem ocorrência de precipitações antes
> Além do mais seria mesmo o começo do deserto por estas bandas...algo tipo Mongólia



Aquilo que é mais habitual é que aquando da mudança de padrão, isto é, a passagem de tempo quente para tempo frio, tenhamos sempre a passagem de uma frente associada a precipitação...
Não acredito na manutenção do AA forte e a crescer em crista ao longo do atlântico antes da passagem de uma frente que desbloqueie as peças que têm estado tão encaixadas...


----------



## Zephyros (14 Out 2011 às 19:34)

cada vez mais aquilo que parecia impossivel, que era ter um Outubro com zero precipitação, vai se tornando realidade.

no fim quero uma taça por ter feito esta previsão no inicio do mês, e estar-se à beira de concretizar(infelizmente)

já agora, vou deixar aqui uns mapas para os mais entendidos interpretarem, e qual a credibilidade deles:
































nunca ouvi falar deste modelo, conhecem?






mais um que não conheço:
















e então, que conclusões se podem tirar disto tudo?


----------



## c.bernardino (14 Out 2011 às 21:15)

MarioCabral disse:


> Já como se tinha previsto há alguns dias, depois de domingo teremos o afastamento dos centros de altas pressões do continente Português, que há partida será então o "clique" que muitos esperávamos para a mudança do padrão que se tem vindo a assistir...
> Assim sendo é de esperar, segundo o GFS, que as máximas lá para quarta-feira começam a ficar em todo o país abaixo dos 25ºC, a norte nem aos 20ºC deverá chegar...As mínimas serão "interessantes" principalmente no interior a norte da Estrela, aproximar-se-ão dos 4ºC em algumas localidades...
> 
> O aspecto que também tem suscitado muita discussão, a ocorrência de precipitação parece ainda mais "atrasada", vislumbra-se a possibilidade de algumas precipitação fraca a NW do Continente na próxima quarta-feira...
> Além disso está ainda tudo muito oculto...embora o ECM lá para dia 22 e 23 coloque uma situação interessante, com entrada fresca de NE....



Mario ( e restantes colegas), 

li os teus posts de hoje que me parecem acertados. 
Eu não punha as mãos no fogo por essas temperaturas de 4ºC no interior, mas acho que tu também não.
O encaixe das peças muda, sem que implique obrigatoriamente precipitação, como todos sabemos. Realmente uma frente valente desbloqueava isso tudo.

Infelizmente não tenho fé nenhuma na pp de 4ªfeira, aquilo esfuma-se.

Talvez a frente de dia 22/23, mas tenho um feeling que se vai dissipar.... ainda falta muito tempo e compartilho a ideia que só daqui a uns 2-3 dias vamos poder ver as coisas de forma mais clara.
Vamos acompanhando. 
vamos ser frios e racionais (eu tento) .
É para isso que cá estamos.
cps

bernardino


----------



## Aurélio (14 Out 2011 às 21:28)

Bom isto já esteve muito melhor em termos de ensemble em especial do GFS, e respeitante ao ECM ainda não saiu o ensemble ....
Mas o GFS aposta numa forte zonal á latitude .... do UK !! 
O ECM aposta numa depressão vinda de Norte ás 192h, descendo rumo ás Canárias ou Madeira ...
E o que é certo é que em ambos os modelos o AA está muito mais forte e próximo á PI e voltamos novamente ao mesmo do inicio de Outubro ...
Acho que daqui a 2/3 dias é que saberemos o que nos vai acontecer !!


----------



## c.bernardino (14 Out 2011 às 23:21)

Curiosamente a run das 18h do gfs parece mais promissora, ao contrário da opinião do colega Aurélio (não me vai levar a mal) aqueles núcleos depressionáriosao longo do atlântico, nas latitudes do sul da grã-bretanha/norte de frança parecem ter uma consistência ou robutez digna de registo. 
O problema é que isso está a 192 h , como dizemos... esperemos 2/3 dias.
E os modelos nestas situações ...são instáveis


----------



## beachboy30 (15 Out 2011 às 09:48)

Atendendo aos principais modelos, esta próxima semana vai ter alguma componente de N, o que fará descer as temperaturas para abaixo dos 30 (aliás, este fim de semana, com os regimes de nevoeiro, o mesmo já se irá verificar), no entanto, chuva nem vê-la... 

Iremos continuar com temperaturas bem amenas, este mês de Outubro (a juntar ao de Setembro) de facto soma e segue... Não tanto pelas temperaturas acima dos 30ºC, mas pela regularidade da estabilidade das condições atmosféricas. Isso sim, é de registo (e de certeza que será registado no relatório de Outubro do IM).

Talvez lá para o próximo fim de semana se veja algo de diferente mas sinceramente não arrisco... Tanto adiamento...


----------



## nelsonfadigas (15 Out 2011 às 11:35)

Caros amigos, depois de um estudo exaustivo dos diversos modelos e a pedido de mt gente, consegui verificar k muito possivelmente (isto porque nunca se consegue ter a certeza absoluta) este violento calor fora de época acaba esta semana!!! 
Sendo k já a partir d Segunda existem condições para a chuva começar a dar da sua graça comecando no Norte e estendo-se a todo o continente em forma de aguaceiros e trovoada pelo Quarto Minguante!!!


----------



## icewoman (15 Out 2011 às 11:43)

nelsonfadigas disse:


> Caros amigos, depois de um estudo exaustivo dos diversos modelos e a pedido de mt gente, consegui verificar k muito possivelmente (isto porque nunca se consegue ter a certeza absoluta) este violento calor fora de época acaba esta semana!!!
> Sendo k já a partir d Segunda existem condições para a chuva começar a dar da sua graça comecando no Norte e estendo-se a todo o continente em forma de aguaceiros pelo Quarto Minguante!!!





Bom dia,

Caro colega diga-me sff quais foram os modelos que analisou, pois eu já vi alguns e a analise que faço é que apenas ás 180h é que o norte poderá ter aguaceiros...


----------



## nelsonfadigas (15 Out 2011 às 11:55)

icewoman disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Caro colega diga-me sff quais foram os modelos que analisou, pois eu já vi alguns e a analise que faço é que apenas ás 180h é que o norte poderá ter aguaceiros...



Veja em http://www.wetterzentrale.de


----------



## miguel (15 Out 2011 às 11:59)

Não vejo chuva nenhuma toda a semana apenas temperaturas mais amenas


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Out 2011 às 12:19)

nelsonfadigas disse:


> Sendo k já a partir d Segunda existem condições para a chuva começar a dar da sua graça comecando no Norte e estendo-se a todo o continente em forma de aguaceiros e trovoada pelo Quarto Minguante!!!



Consegues ver mais que os modelos 

Tal como o miguel eu não vislumbro chuva nos próximos dias, é que nem no norte.


----------



## icewoman (15 Out 2011 às 12:26)

nelsonfadigas disse:


> Veja em http://www.wetterzentrale.de





Continuo sem ver


----------



## Aurélio (15 Out 2011 às 12:36)

Se fosse depois do almoço achava que era efeito do tintol, assim já não sei ...

Provavelmente ele tinha o PC virado ao contrário ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Out 2011 às 12:37)

O ECM continua na mesma, uma semana com alguma nebulosidade e a única coisa que vejo é a descida de temperaturas. Quanto à precipitação, não vejo nada aqui para o Algarve. Só mesmo a última semana poderá ocorrer alguma precipitação mas nada de muito relevante, talvez uns 10-20 mm no Algarve em Outubro.


----------



## Geiras (15 Out 2011 às 12:39)

nelsonfadigas disse:


> Veja em http://www.wetterzentrale.de



Já vi e não a encontro


----------



## Zephyros (15 Out 2011 às 13:31)

não há mesmo duvida que este mês está encerrado.

se duvidas haviam quando eu falava isto no inicio do mês, penso que agora a 15 dias do fim de Outubro, pouco mais há a esperar que uma pequena baixa das temperaturas e mesmo assim nada de especial.

esta situação está-se a revelar uma catástrofe que caso não haja mudança, poderá ser uma das piores situações de seca desde que há memória.


percentagem de agua no solo.


----------



## MSantos (15 Out 2011 às 13:45)

Zephyros disse:


> não há mesmo duvida que este mês está encerrado.
> 
> se duvidas haviam quando eu falava isto no inicio do mês, penso que agora a 15 dias do fim de Outubro, pouco mais há a esperar que uma pequena baixa das temperaturas e mesmo assim nada de especial.
> 
> esta situação está-se a revelar uma catástrofe que caso não haja mudança, poderá ser uma das piores situações de seca desde que há memória.



É preciso ter calma, ainda é cedo para alarmismos, não sabemos como vai ser o resto do Outono nem o Inverno, para estarmos já a dizer que vai ser uma catástrofe


----------



## icewoman (15 Out 2011 às 14:19)

MSantos disse:


> É preciso ter calma, ainda é cedo para alarmismos, não sabemos como vai ser o resto do Outono nem o Inverno, para estarmos já a dizer que vai ser uma catástrofe



Boa tarde,
Embora não seja a pessoa mais entendida na área de meteorologia, acho que estamos habituados a que o mês de Outubro seja um mês chuvoso e com grande instabilidade..pelo menos estes ultimos anos têm sido assim ( ainda no ano passado salvo erro dia 10 e dia 20 Outubro pelo menos na Madeira tivemos situações de alerta derivado ás chuvas..


Este ano foi um ano que fugiu á regra, mas tal como o ano de 2010 fugiu á regra no sentido da precipitação ser "excessiva"...


Penso que ainda é cedo para alarmismos.


----------



## 1337 (15 Out 2011 às 14:26)

A precipitação não desapareceu. o que os modelos estão a fazer é adiamentos. mas ela continua lá.


----------



## Geiras (15 Out 2011 às 14:34)

1337 disse:


> A precipitação não desapareceu. o que os modelos estão a fazer é adiamentos. mas ela continua lá.



Olhando dessa forma, o GFS anda a fazer adiamentos há muitos dias...


----------



## Vince (15 Out 2011 às 14:46)

A precipitação vai aparecendo no ensemble do GFS, mas já esteve melhor do que agora. Mas acho que pelo menos no norte do país deverá haver alguma coisa, nem que sejam as caudas fracas de umas frentes distantes.







Não temos acesso aos ensembles do ECMWF, mas o IM no seu site tem umas previsões probabilísticas que devem ser baseadas no ensemble do modelo, 

e para Porto tem entre os dias 21 e 24 de Outubro as probabilidades  29%|47%|73% |67%, uns valores razoáveis...

Já para Lisboa tem apenas: 6% | 31% | 39% | 20%, ou seja, bastante improvável.

Pelo menos no extremo norte deverá haver alguma chuva nem que seja fraca, a partir daqui a uma semana. Mas claro que os modelos podem sempre mudar, para pior, ou para melhor.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Out 2011 às 15:46)

Devido ao posicionamento do AA nas proximas semanas em cima dos Açores, com pressão na ordem dos 1030 hpa, preve-se de acordo com a NOAA que o indice NAO seja fortemente negativo, ou será que é ao contrário. Que o facto da NAO ser positiva é que vai influenciar a pressão na zona dos Açores.
Afinal quem nasceu primeiro? O ovo ou a galinha 

Seja como for não se vislumbra mudanças nas proximas semanas tirando a temperatura, isto claro de acordo com os modelos do dia de hoje !!


----------



## icewoman (15 Out 2011 às 16:15)

Aurélio disse:


> Devido ao posicionamento do AA nas proximas semanas em cima dos Açores, com pressão na ordem dos 1030 hpa, preve-se de acordo com a NOAA que o indice NAO seja fortemente negativo, ou será que é ao contrário. Que o facto da NAO ser positiva é que vai influenciar a pressão na zona dos Açores.
> Afinal quem nasceu primeiro? O ovo ou a galinha
> 
> Seja como for não se vislumbra mudanças nas proximas semanas tirando a temperatura, isto claro de acordo com os modelos do dia de hoje !!



 "indice NAO seja fortemente negativo" quer dizer ...? desculpe a pergunta, mas esta afirmação traduz-se em..?

Ainda nao sei decifrar estas situações NAO+/-
obg


----------



## Aurélio (15 Out 2011 às 18:03)

icewoman disse:


> "indice NAO seja fortemente negativo" quer dizer ...? desculpe a pergunta, mas esta afirmação traduz-se em..?
> 
> Ainda nao sei decifrar estas situações NAO+/-
> obg



Mea culpa, queria dizer fortemente positivo ( NAO +) !!

As depressões passam sempre a norte de Portugal ou então apanhando somente ligeiramente o Norte de Portugal !!


----------



## icewoman (15 Out 2011 às 18:09)

Aurélio disse:


> Mea culpa, queria dizer fortemente positivo ( NAO +) !!
> 
> As depressões passam sempre a norte de Portugal ou então apanhando somente ligeiramente o Norte de Portugal !!





e na Madeira aplica-se esta afirmação?


----------



## David sf (15 Out 2011 às 18:14)

GFS prevê precipitação para Lisboa na madrugada de amanhã para segunda:







Será?


----------



## Geiras (15 Out 2011 às 18:22)

Desta é que eu não estava à espera... Vamos ver se o GFS tem razão


----------



## Zephyros (15 Out 2011 às 18:46)

vamos lá ver:

o IM como identidade oficial, para alem do obvio conhecimento e formação dos seus técnicos, tem acesso aos dados que todos nós temos, mas eu já tinha feito a pergunta anteriormente e apenas me disseram que o IM tinha acesso a muito mais coisas que todos nós, nesse caso eu gostava de perguntar:

quais são em concreto os dados que o IM tem acesso e que lhes estão apenas reservados e a nós não?
refiro-me a modelos ou quaisquer outros dados fundamentais para o trabalho que eles fazem, e que qualquer um de nós exterior ao IM não tem possibilidade de aceder?

quanto à chuva que o David sf referiu para a madrugada de Domingo, acredito tanto nela como na Pai Natal.


----------



## Geiras (15 Out 2011 às 19:20)

Zephyros disse:


> vamos lá ver:
> 
> o IM como identidade oficial, para alem do obvio conhecimento e formação dos seus técnicos, tem acesso aos dados que todos nós temos, mas eu já tinha feito a pergunta anteriormente e apenas me disseram que o IM tinha acesso a muito mais coisas que todos nós, nesse caso eu gostava de perguntar:
> 
> ...



Acredito que com a nebulosidade possam vir a cair alguns chuviscos... mas nada de especial


----------



## Zephyros (15 Out 2011 às 20:00)

Geiras, tu tens nos teus dados de Outubro 0.2mm de chuva, como é que isso é possivel?

é que neste mês ainda não caiu pinga de agua penso eu que em nenhuma parte do território de Portugal continental.


----------



## AnDré (15 Out 2011 às 20:49)

Zephyros disse:


> Geiras, tu tens nos teus dados de Outubro 0.2mm de chuva, como é que isso é possivel?
> 
> é que neste mês ainda não caiu pinga de agua penso eu que em nenhuma parte do território de Portugal continental.



Resposta aqui.

A chamada precipitação oculta.


----------



## Zephyros (15 Out 2011 às 21:28)

bem, as coisas que se aprendem aqui

não fazia ideia que os nevoeiros podiam ser contabilizados como precipitação


----------



## David sf (15 Out 2011 às 21:47)

Vince disse:


> Não temos acesso aos ensembles do ECMWF, mas o IM no seu site tem umas previsões probabilísticas que devem ser baseadas no ensemble do modelo,
> 
> e para Porto tem entre os dias 21 e 24 de Outubro as probabilidades  29%|47%|73% |67%, uns valores razoáveis...
> 
> ...



Na run das 12z, Lisboa, tal como Évora, já tem 61% no domingo 23, o que a esta distância é uma probabilidade altíssima. 

O Porto tem 71%, 78%, 78% para dias 22 a 24. 

Até Faro tem 49% no domingo.

A média dos ensembles do ECMWF para esse dia:






... e do GFS:






Será estabelecido um novo padrão atmosférico, com anticiclone de bloqueio na Europa oriental e a dorsal atlântica a oeste dos Açores, que se vêm bem fortes na previsão ensemblística de ambos os modelos. Tal padrão favorece a instabilidade na PI e na Grã Bretanha, pelo que se prevê uma última década do mês chuvosa em Portugal continental. Isto são previsões, este é o cenário mais provável, mas não é uma certeza absoluta. Mas pode-se dizer que, *com uma enorme dose de probabilidade, nenhum local do país acabará outubro com 0 mm.* Não vale a pena inundarem o tópico com profecias da desgraça que neste momento não têm qualquer fundamento.


----------



## Maria Papoila (15 Out 2011 às 21:49)

Boa noite,

O Windguru também mostra precipitação entre as 22h de domingo (0.8), 4h de Segunda (0.7) as 7h (0.8) e as 10h (0.4). Não disse nada aqui porque achei que se iriam todos começar a rir de mim. Eu cá não posso deixar achar graça que a previsão do windguru contemple chuva em Lisboa e não 0.0mm na Ericeira.  Deve ser a brincar.


----------



## Zephyros (15 Out 2011 às 21:52)

David sf, essa é para mim, claro (sou o profeta da desgraça)

olha, a coisa que eu mais queria é que tivesses razão, mas as previsões de chuva são sempre a distancias enormes, o que faz diminuir brutalmente a fiabilidade das mesmas.

seja como for, que eu esteja errado e tu certo, é o que eu desejo


----------



## Iceberg (15 Out 2011 às 22:16)

A mim parece-me que as probabilidades de reduzida precipitação ou importante precipitação na última semana de Outubro continuam ambas muito equivalentes, pelo que tudo pode ainda acontecer, tanto uma última semana chuvosa ou um mês de Outubro quase com precipitação zero ...


----------



## trovoadas (15 Out 2011 às 22:37)

A desgraça continua a pairar! mesmo que chova 10mm até ao fim do mês aqui para o sul, (estas frentes de noroeste não me convecem nada) o que é que isso resolve...nem dá para passar um palmo de terra. O anticiclone anda lá a pairar e não vejo assim grandes possiblidades...,ou seja, senão apanhar-mos o comboio de 2 ou 3 frentes que venham nas próximas semanas depois volta bloquear...em algo a que se poderá considerar o verão de S.Martinho. 

Metendo aqui um bocado de discussão/intuíção minha aquele anticiclone ali a este dos açores não me convence nada e está sempre pronto a aprontar!
Só quando ver algo a inromper a sul dele, vindo ali pelo sudoeste/oeste da Madeira é que fico mais descansado!
É esperar para ver!!!...sei  que há membros que não apoiam estas intervenções e há outros que apoiam e que defendem que não devemos estar confinados ao "robotismo" da análise de modelos. Seja como seja fica aqui a minha intuíção e peço desculpa a quem não gosta.


----------



## Zephyros (15 Out 2011 às 23:49)

100% de acordo.

e não me falem em verão de S. Martinho quando este ainda não acabou, é que continuamos em tempo de verão, e se depois temos mais verão, então é esquecer as 4 estações e deixar apenas o verão 365 dias por ano.

não é o outro idiota que queria fazer de PT a Florida da europa? 

e perdoem-me o off topic, mas já não posso ouvir falar na palavra Verão, estou farto dele até à ponta dos cabelos, isto está pior que africa


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Out 2011 às 00:30)

Ai este tópico...Ai!


----------



## David sf (16 Out 2011 às 00:39)

Para reforçar a minha ideia da tendência para um padrão de bloqueio na Europa oriental e anticiclone dos Açores a oeste dos Açores no final deste mês, deixo a média dos ensembles do GFS na saída das 18z, durante todo o 2º painel. A tendência para o estabelecimento desse padrão de forma consistente e prolongada é *claríssima*:






















Como se sabe entradas de noroeste não favorecem substancialmente o Algarve, mas dá para chover qualquer coisa. Ainda por cima é o norte que está com um cenário de seca mais preocupante, o sul do país está, para já, numa situação algo desafogada.


----------



## boneli (16 Out 2011 às 01:03)

Este forum é lido por muita gente de "fora". Acho que devia de haver um pouco mais de bom senso e moderação, no tipo de comentários que se deixa aqui. Mas isso já é do critério dos senhores moderadores. 


Analisando os modelos.... para já garantido é a descida gradual da temperatura que pode ajudar a que estes incêndios que tanto têm felagelado aqui a zona Norte diminuam. A partir do dia 22/23 continua presente a probabilidade de precipitação, pelo menos aqui no norte. Mas até lá a única coisa que tenho a certeza é que nada é certo.


----------



## Lousano (16 Out 2011 às 01:19)

boneli disse:


> Este forum é lido por muita gente de "fora". Acho que devia de haver um pouco mais de bom senso e moderação, no tipo de comentários que se deixa aqui. Mas isso já é do critério dos senhores moderadores.
> 
> 
> Analisando os modelos.... para já garantido é a descida gradual da temperatura que pode ajudar a que estes incêndios que tanto têm felagelado aqui a zona Norte diminuam. A partir do dia 22/23 continua presente a probabilidade de precipitação, pelo menos aqui no norte. Mas até lá a única coisa que tenho a certeza é que nada é certo.



Exacto, bom comentário.

É bom referir que existe um aumento de humidade à superfície, algo que irá prejudicar potenciais incêndios.


----------



## trovoadas (16 Out 2011 às 10:15)

Não fiz nenhuma análise de modelos mas fui claro na minha exposição...o próprio stormy dá as suas intuíções quando analisa os modelos.
Para mim não vejo nada, para já, na actual conjutura de modelos, tirando o Norte e Centro claro, mas mesmo assim nada de muito definido.

Também não tenho visto aqui análises interessantes nos últimos dias, ninguém tá a explicar o que poderá acontecer com a actual sinóptica prevista (eu não tenho conhecimentos aprofundados para isso) apenas faço a minha análise com base no último modelo aqui posto...essas entradas de noroeste e o anticiclone ainda ali tão próximo para mim aqui no algarve dizem tudo.

Já agora um Algarvio que visite aqui este tópico vai querer saber as previsões aqui para a sua terra e não para o Minho. De facto vai haver uma mudança de padrão isso é óbvio, e este Verão tardio vai mesmo acabar, pelo menos a nível das temperaturas, quanto à precipitação ainda está tudo indefinido numa escala que aumenta de norte para sul.


----------



## David sf (16 Out 2011 às 10:37)

trovoadas disse:


> Não fiz nenhuma análise de modelos mas fui claro na minha exposição...o próprio stormy dá as suas intuíções quando analisa os modelos.
> Para mim não vejo nada, para já, na actual conjutura de modelos, tirando o Norte e Centro claro, mas mesmo assim nada de muito definido.
> 
> Também não tenho visto aqui análises interessantes nos últimos dias, ninguém tá a explicar o que poderá acontecer com a actual sinóptica prevista (eu não tenho conhecimentos aprofundados para isso) apenas faço a minha análise com base no último modelo aqui posto...essas entradas de noroeste e o anticiclone ainda ali tão próximo para mim aqui no algarve dizem tudo.
> ...



E fazes bem em tentar intuir, e provavelmente o Algarve não verá nada de especial até ao fim do mês, o que não quer dizer que acabe com 0 mm, provavelmente os 10 mm que referiste ontem. A mim parece-me uma situação sinóptica parecida à ocorrida no final de outubro do ano passado, quando se apostou aqui no fórum na quantidade de precipitação em Faro, e o resultado foi medíocre.

O que não se trata é de uma "desgraça", pois não só o Algarve está neste momento numa situação normal, resultante de uma primavera chuvosa e de um verão com 2 ou 3 dias de precipitação, como também é relativamente normal o mês de outubro não ser muito generoso quanto à precipitação. 

Em 2009 a situação de seca era pior no final de setembro, e Faro só teve 17 mm em outubro, 12 dos quais numa frente de noroeste. E em novembro só somou mais 14 mm. E até 15 de dezembro só houve mais 2 mm. E depois tu deves-te lembrar o que se passou.

Quanto aos modelos, a ocorrência ou não de precipitação no Algarve não se pode prever a esta distância. O que eu tenho estado a dizer é que vamos entrar num padrão mais favorável à ocorrência de precipitação, os detalhes só teremos mais em cima do acontecimento, provavelmente chegaremos À véspera do acontecimento sem sabermos se o Algarve será ou não afectado pela frente.


----------



## beachboy30 (16 Out 2011 às 10:43)

De facto falar-se em "desgraça" e "catástrofe" nesta altura, ainda em Outubro, parece-me bastante exagerado... Muito mesmo. Muitos desejam a chuva e o frio, mas não chamemos a isto "desgraça" e "catástrofe" por meros desejos pessoais... 

Aproveite-se o que este tempo soalheiro oferece a um povo já tão cinzento com tanta medida de austeridade anunciada... Isso sim, uma "desgraça"/"catástrofe"... Ao menos haja algo que ilumina este país chamado Portugal, o sol é generoso connosco, ao menos isso...

Somos de facto peritos em queixas, e contra mim falo também... (fim de off-topic).


----------



## trovoadas (16 Out 2011 às 10:56)

Pelo GFS na segunda 24 há uma frente que deixará boa precipitação no Norte, mas que à medida que atravessa o país de noroeste para sudeste vai enfraquecendo deixando alguns restos apenas no sul.


----------



## trovoadas (16 Out 2011 às 11:08)

David sf disse:


> E fazes bem em tentar intuir, e provavelmente o Algarve não verá nada de especial até ao fim do mês, o que não quer dizer que acabe com 0 mm, provavelmente os 10 mm que referiste ontem. A mim parece-me uma situação sinóptica parecida à ocorrida no final de outubro do ano passado, quando se apostou aqui no fórum na quantidade de precipitação em Faro, e o resultado foi medíocre.
> 
> O que não se trata é de uma "desgraça", pois não só o Algarve está neste momento numa situação normal, resultante de uma primavera chuvosa e de um verão com 2 ou 3 dias de precipitação, como também é relativamente normal o mês de outubro não ser muito generoso quanto à precipitação.
> 
> ...



Peço desculpa não era a minha intenção passar a ideia de desgraça! 
Foi infeliz insistir na ideia da "desgraça" que muitos têm evocado. De facto ainda temos alguma capacidade de "encaixe" a nível dos ecossistemas por aqui mas o arvoredo já começa a apresentar-se debilitado. A mim pesa-me muito o facto de termos um ano excepcional de azeitona aqui no Algarve e de agora já estar tudo perdido, mas lá está isso não deve trasparecer aqui neste tópico.
Mil desculpas! Vou tentar transparecer as minhas opiniões e discussões neste tópico sem a evocação da dita e sem mostrar emoções sobre o assunto.


----------



## Dan (16 Out 2011 às 11:57)

Não me parece excessivo classificar 2011 como um ano trágico do ponto de vista climático em Portugal continental. As brutais anomalias nos valores de temperatura nos meses Abril, Maio e Outubro vão deixar consequências negativas, pelo menos, no sector agrícola. 

Claro que estes assuntos não devem se discutidos neste tópico. Os participantes neste tópico devem fazer um esforço para não se dispersarem por outros assuntos.


----------



## miguel (16 Out 2011 às 13:20)

Estou e continuou confiante que esta vai ser a ultima semana seca!! a partir de dia 21 22 deve mesmo ficar instável. De qualquer maneira aqueles calores fortes já eram e a partir do meio da semana até fica mais fresco.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Out 2011 às 13:40)

O ECMWF está optimista para o próximo fim-de-semana:











Retirado de: http://www.cazatormentas.net/foro/s...eteorlogica-octubre-2011/msg555734/#msg555734


Já o GFS não é tão optimista:






Retirado de: http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html


----------



## Zephyros (16 Out 2011 às 15:48)

Dan disse:


> Não me parece excessivo classificar 2011 como um ano trágico do ponto de vista climático em Portugal continental. As brutais anomalias nos valores de temperatura nos meses Abril, Maio e Outubro vão deixar consequências negativas, pelo menos, no sector agrícola.
> 
> Claro que estes assuntos não devem se discutidos neste tópico. Os participantes neste tópico devem fazer um esforço para não se dispersarem por outros assuntos.




concordo a 100%.

e quem acha que falar em desgraça ou catástrofe é exagerado, basta olhar para as reservas de agua em trás os montes e a situação de emergencia que vivem com reservas para poucas semanas.

olhem tambem para os niveis das albufeiras:






dados do mês passado, agora imaginem como devem estar.

esperemos agora que isto mude, hoje nota-se que a temperatura já está mais baixa, amanhã provavelmente vai-se manter igual, para depois ir tendo uma descida progressiva ao longo da semana, mas mesmo assim com valores ainda acima da média para o mês de Outubro.

a precipitação essa é sempre a muitos dias de distancia, e sempre a adiar.


----------



## AnDré (16 Out 2011 às 18:06)

Zephyros disse:


> olhem tambem para os niveis das albufeiras:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quem dera, a muito deste Portugal e a muitos finais de Setembro haver tanta água armazenada nas albufeiras como havia este ano. Quem dera mesmo!
Excepção feita na região norte, todo o restante território encontra-se acima da média, ou bem acima da média.

Mas voltamos a fugir ao tema do tópico!

Acompanhamento da situação do nível das albufeiras:
 Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2011

Justificação para a falta de água em Bragança:
 Seca no Nordeste de Portugal

Justificação para os baixos níveis de armazenamento de água no noroeste:
 Seca no Noroeste de Portugal


----------



## beachboy30 (16 Out 2011 às 18:14)

AnDré disse:


> Quem dera, a muito deste Portugal e a muitos finais de Setembro haver tanta água armazenada nas albufeiras como havia este ano. Quem dera mesmo!
> Excepção feita na região norte, todo o restante território encontra-se acima da média, ou bem acima da média.



Exatamente. Se ao menos se chorasse sobre "leite derramado", mas nem isso... Tirando o NE do país, o resto do país está bem e recomenda-se. A chuva há-de vir. Até lá, não percebo porque não se aproveita o pouco que atualmente este país tem de bom: o seu clima soalheiro. Enfim...

Adiante... O GFS continua a ser menos benevolente para o próximo fim de semana no que a precipitação diz respeito... Vamos ver o que traz a run das 12h do ECMWF, prestes a sair... Os próximos capítulos serão interessantes de seguir.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Out 2011 às 18:43)

bem, para a semana acredito na manutenção do AA ate sexta feira, embora com enfraquecimento a partir de sexta feira, e com as temperaturas a baixar ao logo da semana... 

tal como disse ha dias, o modelo que sigo tem a tendencia para haver percipitação para os dias 24 e 25... 
nao vai ser uma entrada assim potente, mas algo moderado no norte e mais fraco para o sul, e sem grande vento... 
vamos aguardar... ainda faltam 8 dias 












depois deste evento logo se verá...


----------



## c.bernardino (16 Out 2011 às 18:44)

nesta transição de padrão (que me parece ser dupla) a previsão a 7 dias é muito , muito falivel.
Eu também estou com uma curiosidade enorme. Estamos todos.

Certo é que desencalhámos daquela situação AA.
Como e onde vamos encalhar de seguida... ´é que não quero arriscar. Ou quero... quero, quero...

penso que entre domingo 23 até terça feira 25 vamos ter água, e não me estou a referir a vestigios... Isso ignoro.

Se olharmos para o ECMWF é o que vemos, se olhar para o GFS temos várias perturbações que concordam com o ecmwf e o empirismo leva-me a pensar que vamos ter inicio de água por esses dias.

saudações


----------



## Gerofil (16 Out 2011 às 19:28)

A passagem do extremo meridional de uma superfície frontal está a condicionar o estado do tempo em Portugal Continental neste final de tarde, com o aumento da instabilidade e a ocorrência pontual de aguaceiros e trovoadas.


----------



## boneli (16 Out 2011 às 19:43)

Gerofil disse:


> A passagem do extremo meridional de uma superfície frontal está a condicionar o estado do tempo em Portugal Continental neste final de tarde, com o aumento da instabilidade e a ocorrência pontual de aguaceiros e trovoadas.





Em que regiões?
De facto aqui notou-se um aumento significativo da nebulosidade. Mas estava previsto?


----------



## Agreste (16 Out 2011 às 19:53)

O modelo europeu que está a sair, coloca uma vigorosa frente fria a varrer o país nos dias 23 e 24. Nada mau.


----------



## Zephyros (16 Out 2011 às 20:00)

Isto è tudo nuvens altas, nada mais.
A temperatura por outro lado, não baixou assim tanto, e se virem as previsões do IM os proximos dias vão ser mais quentes de novo.


----------



## c.bernardino (16 Out 2011 às 20:23)

boneli disse:


> Em que regiões?
> De facto aqui notou-se um aumento significativo da nebulosidade. Mas estava previsto?



Por favor seguir outros tópicos do forum. Registo de precipitação ligeira no norte e uma célula *valente* no alentejo.
A ocorrência, muito pontual e esporádica enquadra-se nos modelos, perfeitamente. Basta a leitura atenta de posts aqui presentes, no meio desta confusão toda.

Também concordante com os modelos foi a descida verificada das temperaturas. No local onde tenho a estação baixou dos 35.3ºC para 27.4ºC, baixou mais do que o previsto.

p.s. - a precipitação no alentejo está comprovada através das imagens de radar que podem (e devem) ser consultadas no site do IM


----------



## ecobcg (16 Out 2011 às 21:15)

Pois é...parece que os dois modelos começam a ter as mesmas ideias para o próximo fim-de-semana.

*Ainda faltam muitos dias*, mas seria uma rega interessante:

*ECMWF*
















Fonte: http://www.cazatormentas.net/foro/s...eteorlogica-octubre-2011/msg555812/#msg555812


*GFS*
















Fonte: http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html


----------



## Zapiao (16 Out 2011 às 22:04)

Segundo os meteogramas aqui do sitio, 2ª feira vamos ter 1 boa rega aqui na terra:


----------



## Rainy (16 Out 2011 às 22:40)

O problema é que ainda estamos a 8 dias!!


----------



## Zapiao (16 Out 2011 às 22:44)

Rainy disse:


> O problema é que ainda estamos a 8 dias!!



Refiro-me aqui aonde resido, e sim faltam 8 dias.


----------



## Zephyros (16 Out 2011 às 22:48)

Rainy disse:


> O problema é que ainda estamos a 8 dias!!




é sempre assim amigo, as boas noticias estão sempre a dias de distancia, até nem seria mau se não mexessem mais, mas penso que nós todos já estamos habituados ao tira e mete(mais tira do que mete), por parte dos modelos à medida que se vai aproximando a data.

esta semana vai ser mais do mesmo, monótona, morna e desinteressante.


----------



## Rainy (16 Out 2011 às 22:55)

Estou mas é a ver que agora é o adianento da chuva até sabe se lá quando!!


----------



## Geiras (16 Out 2011 às 22:58)

Rainy disse:


> Estou mas é a ver que agora é o adianento da chuva até sabe se lá quando!!



Desta vez penso que não irá adiar muito mais... para a semana tenho quase a certeza que haverá chuva.


----------



## Zephyros (16 Out 2011 às 23:34)

Geiras disse:


> Desta vez penso que não irá adiar muito mais... para a semana tenho quase a certeza que haverá chuva.



sendo quase uma tradição os modelos adiarem ou começarem no jogo do tira e tira, até não sobrar nada ou quase nada, com que base fazes essa afirmação? (é mesmo uma pergunta, não tem nada de retórica).


----------



## Agreste (17 Out 2011 às 09:09)

Nova saída do modelo europeu a confirmar o vigoroso sistema frontal dos dias 23-24. Parece que haverá outra frente fria no dia 26, menos intensa mas deixando um bom regime de aguaceiros até ao fim de semana, altura em que possivelmente outra frente fria varrerá o país com a aproximação de outra depressão. A próxima semana (não esta) parece bem chuvosa.


----------



## Vince (17 Out 2011 às 09:45)

Vamos lá a ver então. Ainda a 168 horas.


*ECMWF e GFS*







*ECM*






*GFS*


----------



## beachboy30 (17 Out 2011 às 10:23)

Parece ser um facto (quase) consumado: ela vem aí, a partir de Domingo/2ª feira... A mudança de padrão, essa parece praticamente garantida.

Vamos lá ver se todos aqueles que tanto desejavam a água não vão ficar "debaixo dela", se realmente ela vier aí e não parar tão depressa... Como se costuma dizer, "cuidado com o que desejas"... 

Até lá, toca a aproveitar a última semana de "Verão" (mas já mais amena).


----------



## c.bernardino (17 Out 2011 às 10:36)

Agreste disse:


> Nova saída do modelo europeu a confirmar o vigoroso sistema frontal dos dias 23-24. Parece que haverá outra frente fria no dia 26, menos intensa mas deixando um bom regime de aguaceiros até ao fim de semana, altura em que possivelmente outra frente fria varrerá o país com a aproximação de outra depressão. A próxima semana (não esta) parece bem chuvosa.



Excelente. Só amanhã é que começo a ficar convencido... vamos esperar.
Se a frente de 23/24 entrar "sentem-se" condições para a frente de 26 não ser meiga ... ou melhor, não chegar a nós enfraquecida.

vamos aguardar.


----------



## CidadeNeve (17 Out 2011 às 10:49)

alguma possibilidade de neve para a semana que vem? as mínimas parecem baixas e talvez os pontos mais altos da SE a tenham...


----------



## Aurélio (17 Out 2011 às 10:52)

c.bernardino disse:


> Excelente. Só amanhã é que começo a ficar convencido... vamos esperar.
> Se a frente de 23/24 entrar "sentem-se" condições para a frente de 26 não ser meiga ... ou melhor, não chegar a nós enfraquecida.
> 
> vamos aguardar.



Por aquilo que vejo não espero no padrão actual uma frente muito activa dado que o AA está muito proximo e este não tem uma depressão a acompanhá-la, sendo que apesar de tudo poderá dar precipitação mais forte no Minho e Douro.
Aqui pelo Algarve penso que terá poucas chances de dar alguma coisa ...
Mas estou de olho na proxima semana, pois gosto de ver a localização daquele Anticiclone escandinavo, do mesmo modo que também gostava a semana passada, mas creio que desta vez existem mais condições para que tal aconteça, e os modelos estão em melhor consonância, e assim espero que á 3ª seja de vez !!


----------



## Geiras (17 Out 2011 às 13:59)

Zephyros disse:


> sendo quase uma tradição os modelos adiarem ou começarem no jogo do tira e tira, até não sobrar nada ou quase nada, com que base fazes essa afirmação? (é mesmo uma pergunta, não tem nada de retórica).



Baseio-me na concordância actual da maioria dos modelos...visto que as previsões anteriores seriam "disparates" do GFS.


----------



## Rainy (17 Out 2011 às 14:20)

Vamos então rezar para que as previsões não se alterem e tenhamos uma próxima semana bem chuvosa em todo o país


----------



## beachboy30 (17 Out 2011 às 14:50)

Rainy disse:


> Vamos então rezar para que as previsões não se alterem e tenhamos uma próxima semana bem chuvosa em todo o país



Cuidado com o que desejam...  Tanto desejam que ainda essa semana se estende por um mês seguido ou mais...


----------



## Rainy (17 Out 2011 às 15:32)

beachboy30 disse:


> Cuidado com o que desejam...  Tanto desejam que ainda essa semana se estende por um mês seguido ou mais...



Um mês seguido ou mais de quê??


----------



## beachboy30 (17 Out 2011 às 15:47)

Rainy disse:


> Um mês seguido ou mais de quê??



De chuva, de forma constante. O ano hidrológico ainda agora começou.


----------



## Zephyros (17 Out 2011 às 15:56)

e fazia bem falta, estar um mês a chover, claro que não de forma continua, mas pelo menos ser um mês bem chuvoso.

o nordeste transmontano precisa de agua como de pão para a boca.

vamos então rezar para que as previsões se concretizem


----------



## Agreste (17 Out 2011 às 17:30)

Boas sensações. Com estas quantidades pode-se especular com um alerta amarelo por chuva intensa na madrugada de segunda-feira 24 de Outubro. Penso que as trovoadas também não devem faltar.


----------



## sielwolf (17 Out 2011 às 17:42)

Ao que tudo indica a partir do final desta semana o panorama vai mudar! Finalmente. A run das 12h aponta um início de semana bastante chuvoso! A ver vamos


----------



## Jorge_scp (17 Out 2011 às 18:44)

Confirma-se que foi muito precipitada a certeza de que Outubro ia acabar a zero. Uma lição que se retira daqui: Por mais que pareça haver um padrão super bem definido, é impossível dizer logo nos primeiros dias de um mês como este vai ser, os modelos não têm esse alcance nem de perto nem de longe.

Mais digo, não só Outubro poderá não acabar a zero, como até poderá atingir ainda em certas zonas um registo pelo menos próximo da média. Mais do que ficar satisfeito com a run do GFS, melhor ainda é verificar que TODAS as perturbações do mesmo modelam a tal frente, umas com situações mais severas que outras, mas muitas delas bastante generosas no que a precipitação diz respeito. Acho fantástico a *média* dos ensembles dar mais de 10 mm a uma distância temporal tão grande. E, cereja no topo do bolo, o ECMWF até vai concordando...

Concluindo, dou neste momento cerca de 90% de possibilidades de chover em todo o país. Por prevenção, é bom que se comece a limpar as ruas e as sarjetas... Aguardam-se mais runs para apurar a intensidade da frente.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Out 2011 às 18:51)

Bem, vai para aqui o optimismo do costume  

Eu cá só acredito na chuva quando a vir, e na _fresquidão_ quando a sentir.


----------



## Aurélio (17 Out 2011 às 19:02)

Eu cá não me lembro de ninguém que tenha dito que Outubro terminaria a zero, do mesmo modo que não será um dia de chuva que colocaria isto no normal ...
O facto das runs mostrarem que mesmo as perturbações concordam por si só não significa nada ... e porque não se interrogam porque isso poderá acontecer ...
Vejam bem o posicionamento daquele anticiclone mais no centro e leste da Europa e como os modelos o colocam e reparem na pujança que terá a depressão mais no Norte da Europa. Pergunto para onde querem que vá este ou
Mas pode acontecer o anticiclone continental não ir tanto para norte ou ir ainda mais para leste, que aqui cavará muito menos. Reparem que descemos em uma só run de cerca de 1008hpa para 1000hpa ...
Depois dessa frente o que acontecerá ainda estou para ver ... mas se aquele anticiclone escandinavo/leste da europa, se manter lá com aquela força mostrada pelos modelos e o AA não ficar demasiado forte então podemos ter um final de mês de interessante !!

PS: Atenção que com a mesma velocidade que isto foi posto pode muito bem ser tirado ...
Não descarto aguaceiros e trovoadas no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve na Sexta e Sábado, embora baixa probabilidade ou bastante dispersos/isolados !!


----------



## Jorge_scp (17 Out 2011 às 19:30)

Aurélio disse:


> Eu cá não me lembro de ninguém que tenha dito que Outubro terminaria a zero, do mesmo modo que não será um dia de chuva que colocaria isto no normal ...
> O facto das runs mostrarem que mesmo as perturbações concordam por si só não significa nada ... e porque não se interrogam porque isso poderá acontecer ...
> Vejam bem o posicionamento daquele anticiclone mais no centro e leste da Europa e como os modelos o colocam e reparem na pujança que terá a depressão mais no Norte da Europa. Pergunto para onde querem que vá este ou
> Mas pode acontecer o anticiclone continental não ir tanto para norte ou ir ainda mais para leste, que aqui cavará muito menos. Reparem que descemos em uma só run de cerca de 1008hpa para 1000hpa ...
> ...



Desculpa Aurélio, mas houve membros a afirmarem com todas as letras que Outubro ia terminar a zero, com muita insistência, e não é preciso recuar muitas páginas. Não foi o teu caso, no entanto... até acho as tuas opiniões bastante pertinentes.
Vou só citar uma frase: "_não há mesmo duvida que este mês está encerrado._"

Quanto ao resto, digo que as perturbações dos modelos costumam servir para precisamente ter em conta esses factos. Elas procuram prever vários caminhos possíveis. Se todas concordam num mesmo, e ainda temos vários modelos a acompanhar, alguma coisa significa. Mas claro que a situação pode atenuar-se ainda, e nunca excluí a possibilidade de isto não vir a dar em nada. Talvez 90% seja um pouco exagerado, mas estou convicto que vai chover nos dias 23 e 24. Posso errar, mas pelo menos tenho uma base científica em que me apoiar, ao contrário de quem disse que não iria nunca chover este mês.

Já o chegar à média do mês, concordo que não vai ser fácil, mas não é de todo impossível. Há muitas perturbações a dar muita chuva e não seria a primeira vez que, *em determinados locais*, chovesse 50mm ou mais em 1 ou 2 dias. E ainda pode haver outro evento depois da frente modelada, mas aí claro que já é tudo muito incerto.

EDIT: Mais uma excelente run, e do Europeu...


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2011 às 19:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bem, vai para aqui o optimismo do costume
> 
> Eu cá só acredito na chuva quando a vir, e na _fresquidão_ quando a sentir.



Não sei que ganhas com isso se é só apenas para ser do contra ou o raio!! já se está mesmo a ver que vai chover e possivelmente até com bastante intensidade um pouco de Norte a Sul até acredito que o vês mas continuas a insistir em ser do contra (pessimistas)


----------



## Geiras (17 Out 2011 às 19:49)

Vamos esperar mais uns dias... Estou optimista como sempre estive.


----------



## Aurélio (17 Out 2011 às 19:49)

Sim á 1ª vista parece uma saida muito interessante para já em termos de frente de Domingo para Segunda ...
Mesmo na Sexta e Sábado parece poder haver chances de aguaceiros e trovoadas aqui no sul ...

EDIT: Aguardando ...


----------



## c.bernardino (17 Out 2011 às 19:51)

Aurélio disse:


> Eu cá não me lembro de ninguém que tenha dito que Outubro terminaria a zero,  ...
> ...



Com imenso respeito, mas o Aurélio deve ter estado distraido (sem ofensa).
Nem sempre concordamos, é certo... 

por vezes não tenho razão. por exemplo afirmei que depois da primeira frente, vinha uma 2ª batega para 26 que seria forte.... estava errado. o que eu tinha visto era só uma perturbação do gfs que dava uma B a descer... erro crasso meu.

Mas a coisa vai mudar e como se esperava, mas eu espero por amanhã. é melhor


----------



## PauloSR (17 Out 2011 às 19:52)

Aurélio disse:


> Eu cá não me lembro de ninguém que tenha dito que Outubro terminaria a zero



Ai nao caro Aurélio?! Ora ve la as postagens de certos users. Ai essa desatenção... Mau, mau Mariaaaa...


----------



## Geiras (17 Out 2011 às 20:36)

Vá...agora já ninguém foi e ninguém fez nada


----------



## boneli (17 Out 2011 às 20:42)

Depois das análises que li aqui, mais o que vem no site do IM finalmente ela vem ai...sim já fazia falta e pelo que precebi na análise de alguns modelos até pode ser em quantidade generosa em algumas regiões.
A ver vamos


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Out 2011 às 20:51)

boneli disse:


> A ver vamos



Sim, ainda falta 1 semana vamos ter cuidado com essas "certezas".


----------



## Rainy (17 Out 2011 às 21:14)

Pois é, se Quarta se mantiverem ou melhorado ainda mais as previsões eu já fico mais descançado!!


----------



## beachboy30 (17 Out 2011 às 21:48)

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici...oticias/textos/situacao_quinzena_outubro.html

Para os mais céticos sobre a situação anormal de temperaturas altas em Outubro (e que começou em Setembro, portanto período anormalmente longo para a altura do ano). O texto é extenso, pelo que coloco aqui apenas o link.

Temperaturas altas em Outubro, sim, pode ser normal, como este ano e durante tanto tempo, não, normal não foi de certeza. Mas foi o que tivemos. Agora... aí vem ela, a chuva .


----------



## Zephyros (17 Out 2011 às 23:17)

o amigo Jorge_scp tem que passar a dizer as coisas claramente e sem floreados:

a pessoa que falou em precipitação zero neste mês fui eu, portanto mais valia referir-se logo directamente ao meu nome(nick), do que estar com subterfúgios, da mesma forma fui tambem eu que disse que este mês estava arrumado.

olhando então para o mês de Outubro, tivemos um mês quente, extremamente quente e com valores recorde de temperatura que em alguns locais não se viam à 70 anos.
quanto a chuva, temos um mês seco a extremamente seco, a não ser que venha um diluvio, é assim que este mês acabará.

portanto estamos a falar de um mês seco e quente, com temperaturas recorde.

quanto ás suas bases cientificas, são as dos modelos, como deve saber estes não lhe garante rigorosamente nada, e muito menos a quase uma semana de distancia, portanto o rigor e certezas que eu poderia ter quando declarava a possibilidade de chuva zero, são semelhantes ás suas quando vem afirmar que no dia X ou no dia Y vai chover, para mais estando a dizer essas coisas a uma distancia temporal tão grande.

se acontecer melhor ainda, espero e desejo que assim seja, mas como disse o Mário Barros e bem: "vamos ter cuidado com essas "certezas".

portanto relaxe e acalme-se, até ver ao momento, a situação é aquela que sabemos, o que vier logo se saberá, mas seja lá o que for, não irá alterar rigorosamente nada em classificar este mês como seco/muito seco, e muito quente, anormalmente quente.

as próprias consequencias disso mesmo irão se reflectir na agricultura, e portanto mantenho e digo: não há mesmo duvida que este mês está encerrado!


----------



## Gerofil (17 Out 2011 às 23:24)

Zephyros disse:


> (...) a situação é aquela que sabemos, o que vier logo se saberá, mas seja lá o que for, não irá alterar rigorosamente nada em classificar este mês como seco/muito seco, e muito quente, anormalmente quente.



Cuidado; às vezes o que se escreve nem sempre corresponde à realidade. Em algumas zonas do Alentejo só choveu no dia 1 de Setembro (entre 2 e 30 de Setembro não choveu nada) e depois o mês foi considerado muito húmido.


----------



## Veterano (17 Out 2011 às 23:25)

Zephyros disse:


> o amigo Jorge_scp tem que passar a dizer as coisas claramente e sem floreados:



  Espero que cheguem bem depressa a chuva e o frio, para arrefecer certos ânimos, desculpem o desabafo!


----------



## sielwolf (17 Out 2011 às 23:31)

Para quem gosta de vento e chuva... A run das 18h mete bastante vento e chuva para a manhã de segunda -feira


----------



## Geiras (17 Out 2011 às 23:32)

Nova run das 18z do GFS:


----------



## Zephyros (17 Out 2011 às 23:32)

Veterano disse:


> Espero que cheguem bem depressa a chuva e o frio, para arrefecer certos ânimos, desculpem o desabafo!



na boa amigo.

eu só fiz referencia a isto, porque ao invés de: "certos membros disseram isto ou aquilo" ou "houve que dissesse isto ou aquilo" e depois vai-se buscar frases em forma de citação,etc.

mais vale as pessoa serem frontais e dizerem: " o membro tal escreveu isto assim, assim".

e depois cá estamos nós para dar a cara por aquilo que escrevemos, agora coisas difusas, turvas, pouco claras, não interessam para nada.

e peço desculpa pelo off topic.


----------



## Geiras (17 Out 2011 às 23:46)

Vento médio a rondar os 40km/h...


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2011 às 23:46)

Geiras disse:


> Nova run das 18z do GFS:



Sim, a frente parece ser bem vigorosa..mas isto ainda está a uma semana de distância...no entanto a concordância dos modelos já é bastante boa, logo penso que ( e a não ser que haja uma reviravolta muito grande nos próximos dias, e que eu não acredito muito) já é praticamente certo que vai existir uma frente para essa altura... contudo a  intensidade e comportamento da mesma, assim como as regiões mais afectadas, só na altura iremos saber ...


----------



## Jorge_scp (17 Out 2011 às 23:55)

Zephyros disse:


> o amigo Jorge_scp tem que passar a dizer as coisas claramente e sem floreados:
> 
> a pessoa que falou em precipitação zero neste mês fui eu, portanto mais valia referir-se logo directamente ao meu nome(nick), do que estar com subterfúgios, da mesma forma fui tambem eu que disse que este mês estava arrumado.
> 
> quanto ás suas bases cientificas, são as dos modelos, como deve saber estes não lhe garante rigorosamente nada, e muito menos a quase uma semana de distancia, portanto o rigor e certezas que eu poderia ter quando declarava a possibilidade de chuva zero, são semelhantes ás suas quando vem afirmar que no dia X ou no dia Y vai chover, para mais estando a dizer essas coisas a uma distancia temporal tão grande.



Antes de mais peço desculpa se o ofendi que qualquer forma, não foi essa a minha intenção. É verdade que na altura achei absolutamente desnecessárias as suas intervenções a insistir que o mês ia ser uma catástrofe, completamente seco, etc. Eu, assim como outros membros, chamámos a atenção que ainda era muito cedo, estávamos na primeira semana e os modelos nem no longo prazo cobriam ainda o final do mês. Estamos aqui todos também a aprender, e espero que você tenha compreendido o erro que foi fazer um juízo tão antecipado do que ia acontecer até ao final do mês.

Da mesma forma que você não fez bem, também faço mea-culpa por ter quase garantido chuva, devia ter sido mais cauteloso, no fundo ainda falta uma semana, é verdade. Mas mesmo assim eu estou a prever analisando modelos já a menos de uma semana, com todos os ensembles e modelos concordantes. Você estava a fazer previsões por 3 semanas que nem os modelos vêem tão longe. Portanto, quando diz que as suas previsões são semelhantes ás minhas em termos de fiabilidade tenho de discordar completamente.

Encerrando por aqui o debate, não foi minha intenção criar um mal-entendido, mas sim chamar à atenção. Eu também agradeço a qualquer membro do fórum que me corrija se estiver enganado quando faço alguma apreciação, também posso errar, naturalmente.

Entretanto, nova saída boa do GFS das 18z. Vamos ver se é para manter. 

Boa Noite a todos


----------



## Vince (17 Out 2011 às 23:57)

Essa saída do GFS está a modelar uma perturbação embebida na frente, para já também não vale a pena esperar esse  hipotético cenário a tantas horas pois são coisas muito frágeis de se prever a tanto tempo. Se tivermos uma frente "normal" já será bastante bom e nesta altura razoavelmente expectável entre diferentes modelos.


----------



## meteo (18 Out 2011 às 00:15)

Zephyros disse:


> portanto relaxe e acalme-se, até ver ao momento, a situação é aquela que sabemos, o que vier logo se saberá, mas seja lá o que for, não irá alterar rigorosamente nada em classificar este mês como seco/muito seco, e muito quente, anormalmente quente.
> 
> as próprias consequencias disso mesmo irão se reflectir na agricultura, e portanto mantenho e digo: não há mesmo duvida que este mês está encerrado!




Dizes para alguem estar relaxado e calmo. Dizes que não se pode ter certezas sobre precipitações.Excelente. Concordo.
Mas depois....É vêr as tuas mensagens ao longo deste tópico para ver a calma e o relaxamento...Cada run pior,é a história da agricultura. Se a run for boa-" ahh ainda falta uma semana" Não há paciencia...

Não se pode ter certeza sobre precipitações,dizes e bem mas depois tens a certeza que este mês vai ser seco a extremamente seco.
 Enfim... Não pensas antes de falar. Moderador tem que ter muita paciência...
Peço desculpa pelo off-topic.

------


Quanto ao calor,amanhã pareçe que vai ser o último dia. 
Temperaturas mais normais a partir de Quarta,com vento! 1ª novidade deste mês,o apareçimento do vento em regime de nortada. 
Depois nos 2 últimos dias da semana,vento fraco novamente,temperaturas amenas,com máximas ligeiramente acima dos 20ºC.. E fim-de-semana pode apareçer a 2ªnovidade deste mês: A chuva


----------



## João Esteves (18 Out 2011 às 00:50)

Boa Noite,

Hoje, ao dar a minha voltinha aqui no fórum, fiquei pasmado com tanta agressividade nos "posts" de muita gente, não só neste tópico mas noutros também. E tudo isto por causa da chuva que tarda em voltar .

Eu acho sinceramente que no próximo fim-de-semana irá definitivamente chover, os modelos apontam em uníssono para uma situação de instabilidade. Quanto à magnitude dessa frente e a consequente quantidade de precipitação acumulada, ainda é cedo, mas parece ser promissor.

De qualquer modo, continuo a achar este mês, um mês completamente atípico a nível de temperaturas, nomeadamente da máxima e da consistência e persistência de valores anormalmente elevados. Tenho impressão que mesmo com a queda esperada da temperatura e o mau tempo que se avizinha, o seu valor médio será consideravelmente superior ao normal para Outubro, pelos menos aqui por LX  (neste momento o desvio da média é de + 4.4ºC).
Logo se vê...


----------



## Zephyros (18 Out 2011 às 00:52)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Antes de mais peço desculpa se o ofendi que qualquer forma, não foi essa a minha intenção. É verdade que na altura achei absolutamente desnecessárias as suas intervenções a insistir que o mês ia ser uma catástrofe, completamente seco, etc. Eu, assim como outros membros, chamámos a atenção que ainda era muito cedo, estávamos na primeira semana e os modelos nem no longo prazo cobriam ainda o final do mês. Estamos aqui todos também a aprender, e espero que você tenha compreendido o erro que foi fazer um juízo tão antecipado do que ia acontecer até ao final do mês.
> 
> Da mesma forma que você não fez bem, também faço mea-culpa por ter quase garantido chuva, devia ter sido mais cauteloso, no fundo ainda falta uma semana, é verdade. Mas mesmo assim eu estou a prever analisando modelos já a menos de uma semana, com todos os ensembles e modelos concordantes. Você estava a fazer previsões por 3 semanas que nem os modelos vêem tão longe. Portanto, quando diz que as suas previsões são semelhantes ás minhas em termos de fiabilidade tenho de discordar completamente.
> 
> ...



na boa amigo

e não, não fiquei ofendido, eu no fundo até compreendi.

foi algo do tipo: "este gajo anda aqui à mais de meio mês a dizer que isto tudo vai ficar a zero, e agora toma lá que é para aprenderes, uma frente toda carregadinha que é para calares a boca"

sabes o que é que eu te digo(permite-me que te trate por tu), ainda bem que errei(em principio e se tudo correr bem vai haver uma boa rega), e portanto da minha parte estamos numa boa

e já agora, se tambem houve da minha parte alguma incorrecção ou algo que ofendesse, as minhas desculpas.


----------



## Zephyros (18 Out 2011 às 01:01)

meteo disse:


> Dizes para alguem estar relaxado e calmo. Dizes que não se pode ter certezas sobre precipitações.Excelente. Concordo.
> Mas depois....É vêr as tuas mensagens ao longo deste tópico para ver a calma e o relaxamento...
> 
> Não se pode ter certeza sobre precipitações,dizes e bem mas depois tens a certeza que este mês vai ser seco a extremamente seco.
> ...




sim, tenho certeza e mantenho, porque não vai ser na ultima semana do mês que vai chover o suficiente para compensar as médias para o mês de Outubro, a não ser que haja um diluvio, por isso tu nessa senda vertiginosa de quereres dar uma resposta esqueces o obvio, é que o mês acaba de segunda a oito dias, e nesse caso para haver normalização dos valores de pluviosidade para o mês de Outubro, teriamos que ter uma semana inteira de chuva copiosa, e isso sim embora não impossivel, está mais proximo do campo da fantasia do que da realidade.

por isso fiquei sem saber no fim de contas, quem é que não pensa antes de falar.

e quanto ao moderador, deixa lá o Homem, ele deve ser suficientemente capaz de se mostrar e fazer valer, sem necessidade de porta voz não autorizado.


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Out 2011 às 02:51)

Zephyros disse:


> ...
> 
> por isso fiquei sem saber no fim de contas, quem é que não pensa antes de falar. .......................




Tem lá calma contigo.  Vais logo dizer  isso  dum  membro deste
Fórum  que  pensa  , se pensa, antes de falar?
Há anos. Sugiro que percorras  algum histórico deste fórum para  não  caíres  em  afirmações descabidas.( adjectivação suave)...
Adiante, que atrás vem gente.
…
Que Domingo  muda o vento, muda o tempo, muda a sorte, é agora consensual .
Para quantos dias? 
Caramba. Ainda bem que não sabemos.
Lá virá esse tempo. Mas como ainda sou do tempo em que para 48/72  horas  tudo era por vezes preclitante, haja essa incerteza  , já lá mais  distante, pois então, mas  ainda, relativamente próxima , se comparada com tantas certezas  que andam a acontecer no Planeta.


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2011 às 08:58)

miguel disse:


> Já ando a ver isto a alguns dias e vejo finalmente uma mudança neste estado de coisas por volta do dia 20 mais coisa menos coisa é certo que falta ainda muito tempo mas o certo é que já quase é um inicio de tendência para que nessa altura tenhamos uma mudança possivelmente para tempo fresco e depois com chuva. Mas temo que venha a adiar este cenário!!



O pessoal se me desse mais ouvidos não andava tão stressado se vai ser seco se vai chover só em Dezembro ou sei lá mais o que que para aqui se tem escrito  disse isto faz hoje 10 dias e nessa altura já tinha muitas certezas sobre a mudança do tempo por alturas do dia 20  é preciso é calma e não stressar e não me chamem bruxo mas sim uma pessoa que tem alguma experiência e não anda aqui a dois dias  a ver modelos. Bem vindo Outono que vens atrasado  aproveitem a frente que vai ser moderada a forte dependendo esta ultima de uma depressão secundaria mais perto do Continente.


----------



## stormy (18 Out 2011 às 09:52)

O evento do Fim de semana já ninguem nos tira...

A situação sinóptica está a ficar bem defenida pelo ECMWF e pelo GFS, e a analise do Ensmeble do GFS tambem dá conta de uma grande consistencia entre as perturbações.

Sendo assim teremos duas fases distintas, uma a começar na manhã de Sabado, associada á chegada de um cavado em dissipação vindo de oeste, em que haverá um grande influxo de ar de origem mista Africana e Atlantica, a aproximação do dito cavado e o forte aquecimento diurno deverão conduzir a um periodo de instabilidade razoavelmente intesnsa, na tarde de Sabado.

A segunda fase, começa do Domingo pela manhã, e ainda se insere no contexto desta situação de "sector quente instavel", vai ser caracterizada pela entrada de ar tropical muito humido, á frente do sistema frontal, e portanto podem occorrer precipitações especialmente nas regiões mais montanhosas e, sob forma de aguaceiros ou trovoadas no interior....durante a tarde de Domingo o tempo piora, com o vento a tornar-se forte de sul, antecedendo a frente fria, que será bastante compacta e com muita convecção embebida, podendo ocorrer fenomenos localmente severos.

Há um ponto a ter em atenção, a possibilidade de ocorrer uma ciclogenese associada á frente...nesse caso o cenário ainda pode ser mais espetacular    

Após a passagem da frente, nomeadamente, a partir da Segunda feira de manhã, as temperaturas descerão bastante e manter-se-há a instabilidade pós frontal ( devido ao ar frio sob as aguas maritimas bastante quentes), sendo que as zonas mais afectadas serão o litoral, especialmente a norte de Sines.
Até 4f, portanto, preve-se a continuação de tempo instavel e frio, inclusivé com a possibilidade de neve nas zonas mais altas do Norte e centro, acima dos 1600-1700m.


----------



## frederico (18 Out 2011 às 10:02)

Pessoalmente penso que seria mais preocupante se estivéssemos com tempo seco e temperaturas baixas. O anticiclone tem estado mais ou menos numa posição estival, e tem havido passagem de baixas pressões à latitude das ilhas britânicas. Em suma, estamos a ter uma situação mais típica de Setembro. 

Poderemos portanto estar a falar de um início de Outono muito tardio no Noroeste, e com uma ou duas semanas de atraso no Algarve. 

Quais serão as consequências? Por regra, estes Outonos tardios costumam ter como seguimento um Inverno chuvoso e um início de Primavera também chuvoso. Os modelos dizem o contrário, mas modelar para Portugal, como sabemos, é algo muito complicado. 

Nada de desesperos, o Outono começa dentro de poucos dias. Aproveitem então os últimos dias de Verão.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Out 2011 às 12:17)

stormy disse:


> (...) Sendo assim teremos duas fases distintas, uma a começar na manhã de Sabado, associada á chegada de um cavado em dissipação vindo de oeste, em que haverá um grande influxo de ar de origem mista Africana e Atlantica, a aproximação do dito cavado e o forte aquecimento diurno deverão conduzir a um periodo de instabilidade razoavelmente intesnsa, na tarde de Sabado.



Nesta primeira fase (Sexta-feira/Sábado) parece que será o sul e o centro as regiões a serem mais afectadas, certo? O Algarve/Alentejo a darem o primeiro pontapé de saída do tempo de Verão ...


----------



## frederico (18 Out 2011 às 12:19)

Gerofil disse:


> Nesta primeira fase (Sexta-feira/Sábado) parece que será o sul e o centro as regiões a serem mais afectadas, certo? O Algarve/Alentejo a darem o primeiro pontapé de saída do tempo de Verão ...



Pelos modelos nem será todo o Alentejo. Talvez mais Algarve e sudeste do Baixo Alentejo.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Out 2011 às 12:38)

Sim em principio deve ser assim embora ainda seja cedo, mas é neste momento o mais provável. Creio que aqui a Serra Algarvia na tarde de Sexta já poderá ter qualquer coisinha.
Relativamente á frente de Domingo, e parece que o resto do mês está muito dependente dela (da sua evolução enquanto depressão), olhei aos modelos todos e ao contrário do que tem aqui sido dito, que os modelos estão em consonância eu discordo por completo, e creio que basta ver o site *http://www.meteociel.com* , para comprovarem isso mesmo .....
Reparem nas cambalhotas que isto já deu em dois dias .... e depois basta ver o ensemble do GFS, por exemplo, no site do *http://www.netweather.tv*, e seleccionar DataCentre, e podem ver que não existe ainda qualquer tendência definida após a frente ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Out 2011 às 12:54)

O ECM está bem generoso para sábado cerca de 20 mm, já o GFS para sábado não tem nada de muito relevante. Vamos lá ver quem dá 1º o pontapé de saída em relação à chuva, o Algarve pode ser a 1ªregião.


----------



## c.bernardino (18 Out 2011 às 12:56)

miguel disse:


> O pessoal se me desse mais ouvidos não andava tão stressado se vai ser seco se vai chover só em Dezembro ou sei lá mais o que que para aqui se tem escrito  disse isto faz hoje 10 dias e nessa altura já tinha muitas certezas sobre a mudança do tempo por alturas do dia 20  é preciso é calma e não stressar e não me chamem bruxo mas sim uma pessoa que tem alguma experiência e não anda aqui a dois dias  a ver modelos. Bem vindo Outono que vens atrasado  aproveitem a frente que vai ser moderada a forte dependendo esta ultima de uma depressão secundaria mais perto do Continente.



Tens razão. Honra te seja feita, tiveste a coragem de escrever isso aqui no forum, no meio daquela CONFUSÃO toda.E quem dissesse que o padrão ia mudar ainda era ironizado. 
Nota que não foste o único. Eu também referi a mudança, o Jorge também fez umas intervenções giras (sem menosprezo para outros colegas) naqueles dias quentes em que a paranóia se apoderou deste tópico.
Muda. vai mudar.
Arrefecimento, e... mais tarde ou mais cedo as frentes teriam de chegar cá

Realmente as pessoas andam stressadas e confesso, que por momentos, alguém andava a brincar connosco. Provavelmente não mas... cheguei a ter essa ideia.

a vida é bela, não vivemos para sempre... e a animação meteo vai continuar (isto tem estado animado)

cps
Bernardino


----------



## Aurélio (18 Out 2011 às 13:09)

Um pequeno presente para animar a malta, nem que seja só para guardar de recordação ....





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Geiras (18 Out 2011 às 14:02)

Geiras disse:


> O que eu vos tenho a dizer é que se é sempre compensado. Actualmente estamos a ser compensados pelo tempo fresco e chuvoso que esteve em meses passados. *Futuramente, acreditem que quando ela vier seremos bem contemplados*



É só esperar...


----------



## Jorge_scp (18 Out 2011 às 14:57)

Penso que poucas dúvidas restam que vai chover algures pelos dias 23/24. Só um cataclismo dos modelos poderão alterar isto. Já não há modelo nem uma única perturbação que não meta chuva. Só ainda há dúvidas se seremos afectados por uma frente "normal", ou se associado a ela ainda se forma uma ciclogénese, possibilidade que o Stormy o Vince já referiram. Neste ponto, os modelos estão ainda indecisos. As últimas saídas do ECMWF e GFS colocam essa ciclogénese. Algumas perturbações também a vêem, mas ainda está bastante indefinido esse aspecto. Caso a ciclogénese aconteça, então muita atenção para o vento e agitação marítima, para além da chuva.

Aguardemos então pelas próximas runs, a ver se a intensidade do evento começa a ficar bem definida.

As duas hipóteses:

-Ciclogénese a noroeste





-Frente sem ciclogénese associada


----------



## Zephyros (18 Out 2011 às 15:42)

hoje é terça, e então em principio a situação de chuva será para sábado/domingo.

não será um pouco cedo para se ter uma certeza quase absoluta em relação a essa mesma frente?

já agora, se a frente se concretizar é porque o AA vai se deslocar ou desaparecer,certo? não haverá assim a hipotese de esta frente abrir uma auto estrada para as depressões e mandar o AA de vez para outras latitudes, ou será que após isto ele volta de novo ao sitio onde tem estado ultimamente?

creio que em definitivo poderemos é dizer adeus ás temperaturas anormais, mas o que acho estranho é como o AA andou a influenciar o tempo durante mais de um mês no nosso país em termos de temperatura, para agora e subitamente deixar de ter essa influencia, ou seja, não vai haver tipo uma descida progressiva, mas sim uma descida bruscas.

o que será que impede o AA de voltar à posição em que tem estado durante este mês de Outubro depois da frente passar?


----------



## Rainy (18 Out 2011 às 15:49)

Com a passagem da frente o jet fica bem a sul e injecta-nos com varias depressões sucessivas, com tanta agitação o AA não consegue nem se quer se mexer a sul dos açores e vai perdendo alguma intensidade!!(é apenas a minha opinião, não me estou baseando em nada de concreto)


----------



## Vince (18 Out 2011 às 16:30)

Sim, a frente parece estar garantida, a dúvida agora será saber se é com ciclogenese pelo meio num Outono vingativo a querer entrar com grande espalhafato ou se com uma frente mais normal.
Após isso o cenário parece simpático mas muito cedo para foguetes.


----------



## Jorge_scp (18 Out 2011 às 16:30)

Zephyros disse:


> hoje é terça, e então em principio a situação de chuva será para sábado/domingo.
> 
> não será um pouco cedo para se ter uma certeza quase absoluta em relação a essa mesma frente?
> 
> ...



Em condições normais sim, seria cedo para ter quase a certeza do que se iria passar no Domingo. Mas acontece que já há várias saídas, e de muitos modelos, incluindo os 2 grandes ECMWF e GFS, que dão chuva nessa altura. Ainda mais, as perturbações são todas concordantes também há várias saídas. A média dos ensembles mostram claramente uma depressão a empurrar o AA mais para Oeste e para Sul... está tudo a apontar numa mesma direcção, daí mesmo a esta distância temporal podermos afirmar já com um grau de certeza elevado que o tempo vai mudar.

Quanto às outras perguntas, ainda é um pouco incerto o que se vai passar depois da frente. Certo é que o AA vai quase desaparecer do "mapa", empurrado para Sudoeste pelos sistemas depressionários. Enquanto o AA por lá se mantiver, as depressões terão condições para se deslocar mais para Sul, até ás nossas latitudes. Só não se consegue saber é por quanto tempo ele vai estar ausente. Neste momento, grande parte das perturbações prolongam a instabilidade depois da frente, colocando depressões perto de nós, mas por exemplo, a run operacional do GFS até não demora muito tempo a colocar de novo o AA às nossas latitudes. Acho que aí sim, é muito cedo para dizer o que se vai passar depois deste primeiro evento. Mas estou com fé que vamos ter 2/3 semanas com alguma instabilidade! 

Agora o que leva exactamente o AA a mexer-se, e etc, já estamos a entrar em campos mais complicados da meteorologia dinâmica e sinóptica. Tenho a certeza que há membros aqui mais habilitados a responder a isso que eu.


----------



## Zephyros (18 Out 2011 às 16:42)

Muito obrigado pela explicação, è bastante esclarecedora


----------



## beachboy30 (18 Out 2011 às 16:51)

Afinal tanta gente a queixar-se, quase com depressões, irritados, infelizes, por causa da falta de chuva, frio, etc, etc (o ano hidrológico mal começou), vamos lá ver se agora não se "morre da cura"...  Às vezes quando desejamos muito uma coisa... vira-se contra nós... 

Mas sim, o NE do país já precisava de água, é um facto. E ela parece garantida.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Out 2011 às 17:29)

beachboy30 disse:


> Afinal tanta gente a queixar-se, quase com depressões, irritados, infelizes, por causa da falta de chuva, frio, etc, etc (o ano hidrológico mal começou), vamos lá ver se agora não se "morre da cura"...  Às vezes quando desejamos muito uma coisa... vira-se contra nós...
> 
> Mas sim, o NE do país já precisava de água, é um facto. E ela parece garantida.



Do mesmo que se dizia ... como é que é possivel dizerem que era uma catástrofe a meio de Outubro, tb não é por haver um diazito de chuva que se pode argumentar
_"vamos lá ver se agora não se "morre da cura"...  Às vezes quando desejamos muito uma coisa... vira-se contra nós._

Senão está-se a cair no mesmo erro ... que os outros que falavam em catástrofe. Um dia, trata-se somente (para já) de um dia, sendo que ainda não é possivel tirar quaisquer ilações do virá depois da frente.
Faz lembrar o povo que não gosta da chuva, em que quando chove um dia, diz que chove o mês todo ...

Enfim ....


----------



## Lightning (18 Out 2011 às 17:37)

Não há fome sem fartura.


----------



## Vince (18 Out 2011 às 17:38)

Falem de modelos por favor, que tem tanto para falar. Depois de semanas a falar de tanta coisa que nada tinha a ver com este tópico, agora que temos uma mudança de padrão e coisas objectivas para discutir, já não há mais desculpas de não se passar nada, pelo que não se vai mais tolerar off topics por aqui.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Out 2011 às 17:53)

Voltando ao tópico em questão, de acordo com esta run, pode-se constatar o que já havia referido anteriormente, a presença do anticiclone escandinavo, a fazer de tampão no leste europeu fazendo de barreira á circulação zonal nas latitudes mais a norte, a presença mais para Oeste do AA, e depois destaque para um cavado na Sexta e Sábado a formar-se na Sexta e  condionando o tempo no centro e sul no final de Sexta até Domingo de manhã com prováveis aguaceiros e trovoadas.
Não sendo especialista no assunto parece ser precisamente este cavado juntamente com o "tampão" do anticiclone escandinavo que parece forçar a uma ciclónegese a noroeste de Portugal, e consequentemente um fortalecimento dessa frente.
Após a frente os principais modelos colocam ela a evoluir para Nordeste/Norte/Noroeste pela ordem aqui mencionada...
Devido á "sua subida" em latitude a instabilidade diminui com apenas alguns aguaceiros pontuais no litoral Norte ...
Esta instabilidade penso que durará até Quarta ...

mas como disse anteriormente e volto a frisar a semana seguinte, dependerá completamente do evoluir dessa depressão, dado que apenas essa pode arrastar outras ... pois se o AA conseguir respirar ele reinstala-se de novo !!


----------



## stormy (18 Out 2011 às 17:59)

Eu que vou tendo olho treinado para a coisa...perece-me que a situação de Domingo á noite e 2f de manhã poderá ser complicada.

Baseio-me no GFS/12z de hoje, que coloca na media e alta troposfera uma zona muito vasta de divergencia em altura, a que se associa uma faixa de forte fluxo/forçamento vertical.
Para ajudar á festa, há um forte fluxo de ar tropical sob esta zona instavel, tanto como aguas com SST acima da média e bastante energia latente guardada após estes dias de calor.

Temos então uma frente associada a uma depressão-mãe, e nessa frente é que se vai originar a depressão-filha, ora, a depressão-mãe apresenta uma boa porção da sua circulação em altura extendida para sul, preenchida porar muito frio, que vai incrementar a frontogenese nos niveis altos e médios.

A juntar a tudo, a depressão-filha ao criar toda uma enorme faixa de movimentos ascendentes, contribuiria para que mais a leste sob a Europa, se formasse um anticiclone de bloqueio, que só ia prender a depressão aqui na zona e começar com um periodo de tempo instavel á medida que o storm-track é forçado para sul e continuamente alimentado por calor Africano e tropical.


Estando tudo tão milimetricamente favoravel....talvez haja um certo nivel de perigosidade nisto...mas há que esperar por mais runs e por mais modelos para averiguar todas as possibilidades.


----------



## Vince (18 Out 2011 às 18:00)

Ciclogénse bastante complexa.


*
Vorticidade GFS*







*
Precipitação ECMWF*


----------



## Aurélio (18 Out 2011 às 18:15)

stormy disse:


> Eu que vou tendo olho treinado para a coisa...perece-me que a situação de Domingo á noite e 2f de manhã poderá ser complicada.
> 
> Baseio-me no GFS/12z de hoje, que coloca na media e alta troposfera uma zona muito vasta de divergencia em altura, a que se associa uma faixa de forte fluxo/forçamento vertical.
> Para ajudar á festa, há um forte fluxo de ar tropical sob esta zona instavel, tanto como aguas com SST acima da média e bastante energia latente guardada após estes dias de calor.
> ...



Mas se parece fazer causar essa ciclogénese aqui ... não achas que depois esse anticiclone é o responsável por forçar a depressão a subir e permitir que o AA volte a ganhar pujança.
Sendo certo que temos a depressão e temos o Anticiclone escandinavo como achas que poderemos ter um efeito rotativo dessa depressão por forma a impedir que o AA volte para cá ...
Não teriamos que ter uma crista do Anticiclone escandinavo sob o norte do UK ?????

O que quero dizer é como pode depois essa depressão ficar por cá .... ??


----------



## stormy (18 Out 2011 às 18:30)

Aurélio disse:


> Mas se parece fazer causar essa ciclogénese aqui ... não achas que depois esse anticiclone é o responsável por forçar a depressão a subir e permitir que o AA volte a ganhar pujança.
> Sendo certo que temos a depressão e temos o Anticiclone escandinavo como achas que poderemos ter um efeito rotativo dessa depressão por forma a impedir que o AA volte para cá ...
> Não teriamos que ter uma crista do Anticiclone escandinavo sob o norte do UK ?????
> 
> O que quero dizer é como pode depois essa depressão ficar por cá .... ??



A leste pode bloquear e nós acabamos com um cavado aqui nas proximidades, depois o AA vai arrastando energia desde SW e vai alimentando o sistema.
Como a zonal está forte o AA acabaria fixo a SW da PI.


----------



## David sf (18 Out 2011 às 18:41)

Diagrama de ensembles para o Alentejo, GFS, 12z:






Conclusões:

- A instabilidade de final de dia 21 e dia 22 está cada vez mais apetitosa, podendo-se ultrapassar os 10 mm em vários pontos do sul do país no dia 22;

- A frente de domingo 23 / segunda 24 está garantida, todas as linhas têm pelo menos 5 mm na manhã de segunda feira. Provavelmente será o caos nas entradas das grandes cidades nessa manhã, para além de poderem cair cerca de 20 mm só aquando da passagem da frente, já não chove há muito e todos os dispositivos de drenagem pluvial devem estar entupidos;

- Depois da frente deve manter-se a instabilidade, provavelmente pelo menos mais uma semana, o padrão que se adivinhava há uma semana atrás, AA a oeste e bloqueio na Europa oriental, vai mesmo instalar-se, com as depressões atlânticas a ficarem bloqueadas nas proximidade da PI e a impedirem a dorsal atlântica de se aproximar muito;

- Quando os modelos insistem em definir um padrão, muito insistentemente, mesmo que o vão adiando ligeiramente, ele em cerca de 75% das vezes acaba por se estabelecer. O que é preciso é que nunca o deixem de prever, e foi o que se passou, já desde há mais de uma semana se intuía o que se vai passar de hoje até ao fim do mês.


----------



## Zephyros (18 Out 2011 às 21:33)

em termos de temperaturas, o que será de esperar?


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Out 2011 às 22:38)

Já muito se falou da entrada que teremos a partir deste domingo e poucas dúvidas restam em relação à sua chegada já que os modelos estão bem afinados...

*GFS*
Com o AA a migrar até O/SO dos Açores, seria de esperar que apenas se aguardariam uns dias e a 1ª frente chegaria até latitudes mais baixas como as nossas. De sábado para domingo espera-se uma intensificação do vento, que aumentará gradualmente ao longo do dia de domingo, predominantemente de SW, espero rajadas perto ou superiores a 60km/h segundo a leitura do modelo. Já se falou da ciclogénese e o posicionamento do bloqueio escandinavo parece-me favorecer a sua ocorrência, a leitura futura das próximas runs ajudará a retirar as dúvidas...
Em relação à precipitação...começará no sábado mais a sul e irá migrando até mais a norte, havendo na madrugada de domingo para segunda, situações que se podem complicar no litoral oeste, com precipitação intensa associada a rajadas de vento...
As temperaturas, essas manter-se-ão dentro dos valores dos próximos dias, não esperem para já mínimas assim tão baixas...

Do ECMWF não há até segunda feira praticamente nenhuma divergência, no entanto depois há uma tendencia de colocar o AA a aproximar-se de nós até S/SE dos Açores...


----------



## Zephyros (18 Out 2011 às 23:18)

não me digam que após a passagem da frente, voltamos de novo ao AA e aos dias quentes, essa não!!


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Out 2011 às 23:20)

Zephyros disse:


> não me digam que após a passagem da frente, voltamos de novo ao AA e aos dias quentes, essa não!!



O AA mesmo que se aproxime de nós não significa que o calor esteja de regresso...

Se tivermos o AA a oeste de Portugal associado a um bloqueio escandinavo podemos ter perfeitamente uma entrada bem fria...uma coisa não implica a outra.
Em relação à última saída do GFS das 18h, algumas alterações, mas mantém-se o que mais se espera, muita precipitação, por vezes intensamente e "preocupante"...


----------



## Geiras (18 Out 2011 às 23:31)

Nova saída do GFS


----------



## ecobcg (18 Out 2011 às 23:40)

Esta saida carregou mais um pouco na precipitação, principalmente para o Sul. Mas como é a Run das 18Z...que é sempre dada a mais exageros que as outras runs...Aguardemos pela run das 00Z e já agora, pela nova run do ECMWF também...

De qualquer das formas, a madrugada e manhã de Segunda será sempre chuvosa...resta saber se terá mais ou menos severidade...


----------



## dASk (18 Out 2011 às 23:55)

eu por mim tenho um pressentimento que este mês ainda vai surpreender muita gente! se chovesse por aqui o que esta previsto so ate dia 26 pelo gfs até ficava acima da média. houve alguém uma vez que disse que este calor todo ia ter que dar molho mais cedo ou mais tarde! e la se foi a seca preocupante.. 

Até parece que já tou a ver toda a gente doida na 2ª de manhã com a "possível" chegada da frente em hora de ponta, e a dizerem que o tempo ta doido que pensavam que ia estar 30º até ao Natal. 
 Para já não falar dos cortes orçamentais das camaras, e quantos sistemas pluviais devem estar entupidos e cursos de agua por limpar? Acabaram os incêndios.. é tempo de inundações!


----------



## Zephyros (18 Out 2011 às 23:57)

se por um lado a frente parece estar garantida, penso ser ainda um pouco cedo para dar como certa a quantidade de precipitação prevista.

estou a achar muita generosidade por parte dos modelos, e afinal ainda falta bastante tempo.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Out 2011 às 00:24)

Isto ainda vai dar muita volta ...  ... Para além da chuva, muita atenção ao temporal provocado pelo vento, que deverá ser muito forte.

A ter em atenção: noite de Sábado para Domingo no Arquipélago dos Açores e noite de Domingo para Segunda-feira em Portugal Continental.

Após a passagem do sistema frontal vem ar frio polar, pelo que teremos depois mais alguns dias de tempo instável, com períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, acompanhados por trovoadas dispersas. Descida notável de temperatura e primeiros nevões para a serra da Estrela. Não pensem em ir à Serra da Estrela nesses dias, pois as condições do tempo serão muito adversas: muito nevoeiro, neve, gelo na estrada, para além do vento forte.


----------



## boneli (19 Out 2011 às 00:36)

Apesar de não conhecer nenhum forista, já estou a imaginar a cara de contente de alguns com as saidas das RUN, principalmente daqueles que tanto desejavam ( e bem ) a chuva.
De facto para já tudo indica que este evento vai ser generoso. Pelo que entendi e retifiquem-me se estou a dizer alguma asneira, vai haver mais precipitação no Sul, pelo menos no dia 24. Isto é o que os modelos indicam.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Out 2011 às 09:00)

As saidas das 00Z ditam o seguinte:

*GFS* Precipitação em 6 horas














*ECMWF* Precipitação em 12 horas












Muita chuva, portanto, para a madrugada e manhã de Segunda-Feira.
Vamos ver se as próximas saídas mantêm esta tendência.


----------



## Geiras (19 Out 2011 às 09:21)

Para aqueles que dizem que ainda é cedo, só tenho a dizer que os modelos já há várias saídas consecutivas que têm mantido bastante precipitação para a madrugada de Segunda-Feira... tenho 30mm previstos apenas em 3h... vamos ver como se dão as próximas saídas...


----------



## Vince (19 Out 2011 às 09:33)

Geiras disse:


> Para aqueles que dizem que ainda é cedo




Previsões em Meteorologia acima de 5 dias, ou seja, 120 horas, é quase sempre cedo, portanto só hoje vamos baixar desse ponto em que as coisas começam depois a afinar nos pormenores. 
Mas como temos vários modelos parecidos e que se vão mantendo consistentes, o ECM praticamente não mudou nada desde ontem, podemos ter mais confiança nas previsões, de qualquer forma deveremos ter alguma coisa pelo menos moderada.



120 horas


----------



## beachboy30 (19 Out 2011 às 10:27)

Se se mantiverem as previsões dos principais modelos, tamanho temporal poderá causar estragos... Mar incluído. Já não temos meio termo neste país, é o 8 e o 80... Até no tempo...

Muita gente desejava chuva, mas duvido que fosse ao ponto que está previsto... É muita água em tão curto espaço de tempo... Vamos ver as próximas saídas.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Out 2011 às 10:33)

Ainda me lembro do que se passou o ano passado ou há 2 anos, em que retiraram a dois dias de distância a previsão de um temporal que podia ter ficado para a história.
Coisas deste tipo a menos de 72h eu considero cedo ....


----------



## Lightning (19 Out 2011 às 10:35)

Aurélio disse:


> Ainda me lembro do que se passou o ano passado ou há 2 anos, em que retiraram a dois dias de distância a previsão de um temporal que podia ter ficado para a história.
> Coisas deste tipo a menos de 72h eu considero cedo ....



Estou contigo. Quando a esmola é muita, o pobre desconfia. 

E da minha parte nem mesmo a 48 horas de distância acredito nisto. Os modelos, como se sabe, nunca representam a realidade, representam apenas previsões, pelo que mesmo em cima da hora ainda poderão haver alterações.


----------



## beachboy30 (19 Out 2011 às 10:45)

Julgo até que as alterações poderiam ser bem vindas, a chuva está garantida (julgo que estamos todos de acordo), mas tal como está modelada ao dia de hoje (em conjunto com vento tão forte de sul), poderia fazer estragos... Iria fazer, muito certamente... Portanto, alterações para "amenizar" a coisa são até bem vindas, a meu ver.

Se tempo seco/calor fora de época durante tanto tempo pode trazer consequências, também por outro lado o que está modelado neste momento iria causar estragos, quase de certeza...


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2011 às 10:46)

Penso que neste momento e a esta distância o que estará para já garantido é a passagem de uma frente associada a uma depressão, a localização do centro dessa depressão e cavamento vão ser decisivas para um evento mais ou menos "severo"...para já tudo ainda no mundo virtual dos modelos... tanto podemos ter uma frente muito activa com ventos fortes a acompanhar como uma frente mais moderada...mas isso só na altura o saberemos....


----------



## Vince (19 Out 2011 às 10:50)

beachboy30 disse:


> Julgo até que as alterações poderiam ser bem vindas, a chuva está garantida (julgo que estamos todos de acordo), mas tal como está modelada ao dia de hoje (em conjunto com vento tão forte de sul), poderia fazer estragos... Iria fazer, muito certamente... Portanto, alterações para "amenizar" a coisa são até bem vindas, a meu ver.
> 
> Se tempo seco/calor fora de época durante tanto tempo pode trazer consequências, também por outro lado o que está modelado neste momento iria causar estragos, quase de certeza...



Já tinhas dito praticamente a mesma coisa há apenas 15 minutos atrás, por favor mantenham-se no tópico, discutir modelos, evitem repetir-se. E é muito prematuro e discutível usar termos como "muitos estragos" em previsões a tantos dias, nestas ocasiões pedimos alguma contenção nas palavras pois o fórum é lido por muita gente.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Out 2011 às 11:04)

Só para acrescentar áquilo que havia dito, comparando todos os modelos, o que tenho a dizer é que apesar de haver menos um dia de distância, tudo continua muito incerto, e ainda por cima quando se trata de possiveis ciclogéneses, como mostra claramente o GFS e ECM, e algo o NOGAPS, mas os outros entre os quais o respeitado (?) UKMO, indica somente uma frente.
Depois da frente tudo depende da trajectoria da depressão secundária se é que ela vai existir ....


----------



## boneli (19 Out 2011 às 11:14)

Vince disse:


> Previsões em Meteorologia acima de 5 dias, ou seja, 120 horas, é quase sempre cedo, portanto só hoje vamos baixar desse ponto em que as coisas começam depois a afinar nos pormenores.
> Mas como temos vários modelos parecidos e que se vão mantendo consistentes, o ECM praticamente não mudou nada desde ontem, podemos ter mais confiança nas previsões, de qualquer forma deveremos ter alguma coisa pelo menos moderada.
> 
> 
> ...



Bom dia

Todos os modelos estão de acordo, relativamente á precipitação. Lógicamente que quantidades de água ainda é cedo para sabermos, penso que para já certa é a chuva quanto ao resto.....


----------



## rozzo (19 Out 2011 às 11:15)

Total de precipitação acumulada prevista pela saída do GFS das 00h até à próxima 3ª-feira (com as devidas cautelas pois o período de previsão termina praticamente daqui a uma semana...)





A notar-se claramente os dois máximos de acumulados:

- NW , devido às 2 frentes (2ª e 3ª)

- S , devido à possível convecção de 6ª a Domingo e da frente de 2ª


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Out 2011 às 13:07)

A instabilidade de 6ªfeira e sábado no Algarve está muito interessante, no sábado uns 25 mm é o que prevê o ECM retirado do Foreca http://www.foreca.com/Portugal/Olhao com trovoada associado, embora o GFS não esteja lá muito convencido mas mesmo assim a run das 6 prevê uns 54 mm de precipitação durante os próximos dias e afinal Outubro ainda pode acabar com a precipitação na média ou lá perto.

Esqueci-me de referir que o Hirlam já mostra também precipitação a sul do Algarve no final de 6ªfeira.   

Impressionante, é a velocidade do vento prevista pelo Foreca para 2ªfeira vento de 54km/h. 

Acho que é nestas alturas que deve existir prevenção, não é depois de ocorrerem, que se vai lamentar as inundações que podem causar. Sargentas completamente entupidas, cheias de folhas, a protecção civil devia avisar as autarquias para efectuarem a limpeza das mesmas.


----------



## Snowy (19 Out 2011 às 15:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A instabilidade de 6ªfeira e sábado no Algarve está muito interessante, no sábado uns 25 mm é o que prevê o ECM retirado do Foreca http://www.foreca.com/Portugal/Olhao com trovoada associado, embora o GFS não esteja lá muito convencido mas mesmo assim a run das 6 prevê uns 54 mm de precipitação durante os próximos dias e afinal Outubro ainda pode acabar com a precipitação na média ou lá perto.
> 
> Esqueci-me de referir que o Hirlam já mostra também precipitação a sul do Algarve no final de 6ªfeira.
> 
> ...



É exactamente isso.  É justamente para isso que devem servir as previsões meteorológicas mesmo que não se verifiquem.


----------



## Zephyros (19 Out 2011 às 15:40)

então a chuva está prevista a partir de sexta(sexta incluida), ou só vai chover no domingo/segunda?


----------



## Aurélio (19 Out 2011 às 17:35)

Depois de ver a previsão das manchas nublosas dá para ver que o seu movimento vem de África, hum acho que vamos ter chuva de lama no Sábado ou não estivesse a atmosfera cheia de terra.
Seja como for dá um arraso na chuva de final de Sexta e Sábado e mesmo Domingo tornando os aguaceiros bem mais isolados ....
Destaque para já para a manutenção do cavamento no Domingo mas ligeiramente mais a norte e mais em cima de portugal !!

Resumindo para já a precipitação nesta run parece quase exclusivamente confinada á frente prevista ...


----------



## jorge1990 (19 Out 2011 às 17:39)

Se este cenário se mantiver nas proximas run´s a madrugada de dia 24 será bastante chuvosa.


----------



## rozzo (19 Out 2011 às 17:42)

Aurélio disse:


> Depois de ver a previsão das manchas nublosas dá para ver que o seu movimento vem de África, hum acho que vamos ter chuva de lama no Sábado ou não estivesse a atmosfera cheia de terra.
> Seja como for dá um arraso na chuva de final de Sexta e Sábado e mesmo Domingo tornando os aguaceiros bem mais isolados ....
> Destaque para já para a manutenção do cavamento no Domingo mas ligeiramente mais a norte e mais em cima de portugal !!
> 
> Resumindo para já a precipitação nesta run parece quase exclusivamente confinada á frente prevista ...



E piorou imenso o cenário da frente na 2ª, associado ao cavamento.. Está abusivo! 






Mas lá está, falta mais de meia semana, vale o que vale..
Não vale muito a pena é estarmos aqui a discutir saída para saída excepto mera curiosidade e vermos os variados cenários, pois vai haver imensos recuos e avanços na frente, e também na instabilidade convectiva antes.

Certo apenas que teremos uma frente de Domingo para 2ª-feira, que parece poder vir a ser algo forte, por estar associado a uma depressão secundária a formar-se, e que nos dias a partir de 6ª-feira alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas deverão ocorrer, em especial a Sul, mas certamente em regime de "lotaria". Mais que isto é especular para já.


----------



## Lousano (19 Out 2011 às 18:19)

Na situação que se está a modelar, o pós-frontal trará ainda mais volume de precipitação que a própria frente.

De facto toda a rotina de um anticiclone estacionário foi retirada.


----------



## nelsonfadigas (19 Out 2011 às 18:23)

Caros amigos quando escrevi isto: 

"Caros amigos, depois de um estudo exaustivo dos diversos modelos e a pedido de mt gente, consegui verificar k muito possivelmente (isto porque nunca se consegue ter a certeza absoluta) este violento calor fora de época acaba esta semana!!! 
Sendo k já a partir d Segunda existem condições para a chuva começar a dar da sua graça comecando no Norte e estendo-se a todo o continente em forma de aguaceiros e trovoada pelo Quarto Minguante!!!"

Ninguém acreditou!!!!!!
Até me gozaram!!!!!!!!

Na realidade ENGANEI-ME (por uns 5 dias) porque os modelos alteraram logo umas horas após ter colocado no tópico, mas uma coisa é certa a chuva está para chegar e em GRANDES QUANTIDADES diria até que o que não veio esta semana vem junto com o que deveria vir pra semana!!!! Com ela vem o vento e a trovoada!!!
Mas depois regressa o bom tempo no inicio de Novembro!!!!!


Fica aqui as minhas sinceras desculpas!!!!


----------



## Pastichio (19 Out 2011 às 18:23)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Para ajudar mais um pouco...precipitação na ordem dos 5/8 mm/h

Um sistema frontal com bastante actividade, com forte advecção de vorticidade positiva aos 500. Cheira a trovoadas e quem sabe uns mammatus.


----------



## Geiras (19 Out 2011 às 18:55)

Vince disse:


> Previsões em Meteorologia acima de 5 dias, ou seja, 120 horas, é quase sempre cedo, portanto só hoje vamos baixar desse ponto em que as coisas começam depois a afinar nos pormenores.
> Mas como temos vários modelos parecidos e que se vão mantendo consistentes, o ECM praticamente não mudou nada desde ontem, podemos ter mais confiança nas previsões, de qualquer forma deveremos ter alguma coisa pelo menos moderada.



Sim Vince, estava-me a referir a este caso em particular...visto existir uma concordância nos 2 maiores modelos e haver uma persistência em várias runs consecutivas daí estar a achar que deverá haver algo mais certo...


----------



## F_R (19 Out 2011 às 19:13)

Esta tarde o meteorologista que esteve na RTP avisou para as pessoas limparem as áreas de  escoamento da água para não haver surpresas desagradáveis


----------



## Pastichio (19 Out 2011 às 19:14)

Geiras disse:


> Sim Vince, estava-me a referir a este caso em particular...visto existir uma concordância nos 2 maiores modelos e haver uma persistência em várias runs consecutivas daí estar a achar que deverá haver algo mais certo...


















Para o ponto de Lisboa....uma das corridas com pp6h de 50mm 

De qq das formas o ensemble válido mantém uma taxa de precipitação por volta dos 20mm. 
Nos spaghetti plots mantém-se o lado Este do vale depressionário sobre a península ibérica em qq dos runs... tudo a apontar para um dia bastante chuvoso e muita ventosga para nós.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Out 2011 às 19:18)

Para aqui a precipitação tá toda baseada em 3 barras, situações assim nunca dão bom resultado, fica tudo a metade.


----------



## Vince (19 Out 2011 às 19:31)

Pastichio disse:


>







Mário Barros disse:


> Para aqui a precipitação tá toda baseada em 3 barras, situações assim nunca dão bom resultado, fica tudo a metade.



Se reparares no ensemble que na mensagem anterior à tua puseram para Lisboa, metade seria exactamente o que se deveria esperar. A saída operacional das 12z (a verde) é que é o membro isolado que nesse local vais aos 50mm, enquanto bastantes membros do ensemble se ficam pela zona dos 20/25mm.
Isto porque nesta saída das 12z a mancha mais intensa de precipitação também abrange Lisboa e outras regiões do centro, zona que daqui a bocado noutra saída pode mudar para norte, amanhã para sul, etc. Tudo vai variar ainda muito nos próximos dias, andar nesta fase a ver quanto chove aqui e ali não vale muito a pena, interessa ter uma ideia do potencial/risco geral das coisas.


*PS:* Não façam hotlinks de imagens que colocam aqui, usem sites como imageshack ou imgur.


----------



## sielwolf (19 Out 2011 às 20:16)

Metade da precipitação prevista para o algarve desapareceu nesta run das 12h. Já não está prevista precipitação para sábado e domingo! Vamos lá ver se nas próximas runs o panorama se altera.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Out 2011 às 20:42)

Queria somente destacar que após a frente parece não existir grandes condições para instabilidade dado que ECM e GFS colocam o AA a Sudoeste de Portugal e progressivamente a Oeste do nosso território, ou seja, final do mês seco e morno ...
Sexta começa as continhas de somar ......


----------



## Zapiao (19 Out 2011 às 20:54)

sielwolf disse:


> Metade da precipitação prevista para o algarve desapareceu nesta run das 12h. Já não está prevista precipitação para sábado e domingo! Vamos lá ver se nas próximas runs o panorama se altera.



Aqui tambem o mesmo, agora só de Domingo para segunda


----------



## c.bernardino (19 Out 2011 às 21:24)

Aurélio disse:


> Queria somente destacar que após a frente parece não existir grandes condições para instabilidade dado que ECM e GFS colocam o AA a Sudoeste de Portugal e progressivamente a Oeste do nosso território, ou seja, final do mês seco e morno ...
> Sexta começa as continhas de somar ......



Atenção que há *várias perturbações *a colocarem precipitação significativa após a passagem da frente.
Eu tenho andado calado neste ultimo dia porque acho que o pós-frente de dia 23/24 vai para além do que compreendo. Acho que há várias coisas diferentes que podem acontecer, não me sinto seguro.
Seria giro ouvir/ler as leituras dos colegas sobre o pós-frente ou seja, a uma semana de distância , numa conjuntura muito instável... é muito , muito arriscado.


----------



## Rainy (19 Out 2011 às 22:04)

Tenho receio que esta situação tão complicada mas tambem rara de instabilidade, depois de tantas semanas de tempo seco venha a ser retirada, já que tudo pode mudar pelo menos até Sexta!!!


----------



## trovoadas (19 Out 2011 às 22:15)

Pois...agora esquecendo esta frente que parece, para já, quase garantida em termos da sua generosidade, após ela vejo o AA a surgir de novo nos modelos em algo a que poderemos de chamar de verão de S. Martinho, agora oficialmente!

Pessoalmente espero que não dure muito tempo esse cenário, e que volte a chuva logo no ínicio do mês de Novembro.

Voltando agora à "frente" do próximo fim de semana/inicio de semana, a principal preocupação poderá ser mesmo a possível convecção intensa que esta poderá produzir, sendo isso, como se sabe, algo dificil de prever, e que pode baralhar bastante as contas de precipiação. Mais uma vez  "Homem" prevenido vale por dois , e neste caso refiro-me a toda a população, que deverá acautelar-se com as devidas medidas de precaução e limpeza, etc ( já foram mencionadas aqui inúmeras vezes)


----------



## Rainy (19 Out 2011 às 22:20)

Eu pensava que a seguir á frente teriamos ainda instabilidade e o AA já não viria á nossa latitude!!


----------



## c.bernardino (19 Out 2011 às 22:22)

Rainy disse:


> Tenho receio que esta situação tão complicada mas tambem rara de instabilidade, depois de tantas semanas de tempo seco venha a ser retirada, já que tudo pode mudar pelo menos até Sexta!!!



Não rainy, não creio quue retirem a pp.
eu tenho dúvidas é sobre a instabilidade de Sábado no sul. Mas esse é um fenómenos "pequeno", que qualquer desvio leva embora.

mas se cruzares as corridas deterministicas e ensembles, as várias perturbações e coisa e tal vês que está tudo de acordo para a frente de 23 / 24.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Out 2011 às 22:25)

O Foreca que actualizou com a run das 12 do ECM, reduziu a precipitação no sábado, 2ªfeira coloca 20 mm em 6 horas e depois às 13 horas já está sol. 

http://www.foreca.com/Portugal/Olhao


----------



## Zephyros (19 Out 2011 às 22:26)

bem, ninguem respondeu à minha pergunta (ostracismo visível).

eu volto a fazer:

a chuva começa na sexta ou apenas no domingo?
e pergunto isto para tentar entender se existem duas situações distintas uma da outra, ou se a situação é uma unica tendo o seu climax na madrugada de segunda.

entretanto surgiram mensagens como a do amigo Aurélio que indica que a chuva prevista para sexta afinal já foi retirada, poderá acontecer o mesmo com a situação de domingo/segunda?


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Out 2011 às 22:31)

Zephyros disse:


> bem, ninguem respondeu à minha pergunta (ostracismo visível).
> 
> eu volto a fazer:
> 
> ...



No início do fim-de-semana seria no Sul a partir de Domingo em todo o território, mas correspondem a duas situações distintas.


----------



## Estação SP (19 Out 2011 às 22:33)

Boa noite...

Será que no Litoral Norte vamos ter rajadas fortes de vento??
Ja vi que os instituto de meteorologia prevê vento forte.. mas será que vamos ter rajadas de uns 60 a 70 km/h??

Obrigado!


----------



## Zephyros (19 Out 2011 às 22:34)

muito obrigado ferreira5, era isso mesmo que eu queria saber, se estamos a falar de uma unica situação ou se são situações distintas.

olhando para os modelos, parece que a parte mais activa vai mesmo entrar na zona de lisboa e margem sul, certo?


----------



## Vince (19 Out 2011 às 22:35)

Eu já tinha referido que era um exercício evitável estarem a falar do tira e põe de precipitação aqui e ali a cada saída, é um exercício inútil nesta altura para a discussão geral neste tópico de previsões e modelos a vários dias de distância, interessa é discutir o panorama geral, deixem a precipitação para a véspera.

O grosso do evento mantém-se com mais ou menos variações, não há novidades a destacar em relação ao mais importante.

*ECM e GFS a 96 horas*
Como vêm, para 96 horas as semelhanças são muitas


----------



## Zephyros (19 Out 2011 às 22:38)

é tambem com preocupação que vejo que alguns membros referiram que após a passagem desta frente, parece quer estar-se a fixar uma nova situação de AA sobre nós.
serão meros palpites ou existe fundamentação nos modelos?
francamente pensei que o padrão iria ser quebrado e o AA não voltaria tão brevemente, qual a vossa opinião?


----------



## stormy (19 Out 2011 às 22:43)

Rainy disse:


> Eu pensava que a seguir á frente teriamos ainda instabilidade e o AA já não viria á nossa latitude!!



Após a frente teremos instabilidade pós frontal pelo menos até 4f, essencialmente no litoral pois as aguas quentes favorecem a instabilidade e no interior toda a eenergia se esgotará mais rapidamente.

No periodo entre 3f e Domingo há duas possibilidades de evolução, uma em que a dorsal subtropical sobe, o fluxo roda para NW e o tempo fica mais estavel, com subida de temperatura e chuva apenas a norte; a outra tem a ver com a manutenção da zonal a sul, com a passagem mais ou menos constante de perturbações de oeste, ás quais se associam sistemas frontais e pequenos nucleos depressionarios.

*Para já, resumindo a situação*, teremos um Sabado quente e humido, com actividade convectiva essencialmente na zona centro e sul.
Domingo com a aproximação da frente teremos bastante chuva asociada á orografia na zona norte, dada a elevada algua precipitavel e calor associados á fase quente, tambem o vento tornar-se-há forte de sul.

Na noite de 2f, até ao final da manhã de 2f, teremos a passagem da frente, com vento e chuvas fortes e generalizadas, tal como trovoada e possibilidade de eventos severos localizados, como rajadas de vento muito forte, precipitação localmente excessiva e concentrada e num patamar probabilisticamente inferior até podem ocorrer fenomenos tornádicos.

Entre 2f á tarde e 4f de manhã teremos aguaceiros por vezes moderados, tempo mais fresco e vento moderado por vezes forte mas de W/WSW em vez de S/SW.
Os aguaceiros serão mais fortes no litoral a norte de Sines.

Após 4f entramos naquele periodo mais difuso e imprevisivel.


*Há alguns pontos de risco...*


A fase mais gravosa do estado do tempo vai coincidir com a hora de ponta pelo menos no Porto e em Lisboa.

Há tambem a coincidencia do pico de precipitação com a maré alta, entre as 23h de Domingo e as 02h de 2f.

Ondulação bastante significativa, entre Domingo e 4f, especialmente no litoral oeste.

Vento forte, no litoral não me admiraria em ver registos de 100km.h de rajada, e nas terras altas até mais..

Cheias em zonas baixas e em meio urbano, fruto da fraca manutenção das redes de escoamento e das bacias hidrograficas.

É do campo do bom senso ir-se tomando algumas precauções, nomeadamente as pessoas que vivam em locais mais complicados...apesar de não haver 100% de ceerteza quanto á evolução concreta deste evento, mais vale prevenir do que remediar.


----------



## Vince (19 Out 2011 às 22:49)

Ainda nem sabemos como vai ser bem a situação dos próximos dias, e já estamos preocupados com o AA que se segue ? 

Apesar das previsões a essa distância pouco valerem, é isto que mostram 2 modelos para as 240 horas, amanhã mostram outra coisa qualquer, portanto, para quê estar já se estar preocupado com isso?

*
ECM e GFS a 240 horas:*


----------



## stormy (19 Out 2011 às 22:56)

Vince disse:


> Ainda nem sabemos como vai ser bem a situação dos próximos dias, e já estamos preocupados com o AA que se segue ?
> 
> Apesar das previsões a essa distância pouco valerem, é isto que mostram 2 modelos para as 240 horas, amanhã mostram outra coisa qualquer, portanto, para quê estar já se estar preocupado com isso?
> 
> ...



Seria mais util se colocasses a comparação ás 144, 168h ou coisa do genero...240h é totalmente inutil!


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Out 2011 às 22:58)

Por favor, não comecem já a chorar que o AA vai voltar depois da frente, vai voltar a seca e o calor, etc... neste momento não há NADA que aponte nesse sentido. Nem temos a certeza se vai haver instabilidade no Sábado, de como se vai portar exactamente a tal frente na Segunda, quanto mais saber o que acontece depois. Aproveitem aquilo que a meteorologia vos vai oferecer até Segunda/Terça, e depois logo se discute como se vai portar o final do mês e o início de Novembro. Tudo a seu tempo!


----------



## Vince (19 Out 2011 às 23:03)

stormy disse:


> Seria mais util se colocasses a comparação ás 144, 168h ou coisa do genero...240h é totalmente inutil!



A 144/168 horas ? Obviamente que aí ainda não há AA nenhum que a atmosfera nem teve tempo de recuperar do padrão que se inicia nos próximos dias.


----------



## Geiras (19 Out 2011 às 23:03)

Quer dizer, quando se prevê chuva em grandes quantidades a 100 horas todos acham isso um completo absurdo e que não vai ser assim como se prevê. Quando se prevê a actuação de um AA a mais de 200h já todos acreditam e acham essa previsão fiável.


----------



## Vince (19 Out 2011 às 23:10)

*Vou dar uns conselhos válidos para todos. 
*
Numa comunidade online uma das principais regras da netiqueta para uma pessoa que participa nessa comunidade num tópico genérico como é este, é evitar estar constantemente a falar do mesmo, seja chuva, calor, neve ou trovoada, qualquer pessoa que constantemente só fale e se repita  sobre determinado tema, acaba posteriormente por gerar irritação e animosidade junto de muitos outros membros dessa comunidade, mesmo que inconscientemente sem qualquer intenção. E isso não interessa nem ao próprio, nem à comunidade. Há variados  tópicos, ou podem-se criar para o efeito, onde se pode debater exaustivamente e obsessivamente determinado assunto, mas num tópico genérico como é este, a regra que referi é a mais saudável para todos. 

Outra regra saudável, se nos próximos dias a tendência é para termos um bom evento de chuva, é natural que falemos todos disso, se for um evento de neve é natural que discutamos todos isso, etc,etc, e muitas vezes parece-me que se criam atritos por não respeitarmos o rumo natural duma discussão deste género, em que por vezes vem a lume apenas discussões de gostos pessoais do que gosta ou não gosta, do que se teme ou deseja, de determinada coisa, sem respeitar o tal rumo que referi. O que também é desejável que se evite.

Outra boa ideia numa comunidade como esta, e que tem a ver com as anteriores, é um conselho para os mais recém chegados. O conselho é que antes de participar, que fiquem algum tempo a observar o "ritmo e espírito" da comunidade, todas elas são diferentes, para depois naturalmente se inserirem da melhor forma na mesma, e quando é assim, acabarão naturalmente bem inseridos e plenos membros da mesma como todos os outros.


----------



## Zephyros (19 Out 2011 às 23:18)

olhando então para a situação de domingo/segunda, e olhando para os modelos, prevê-se uma situação de chuva intensa principalmente na madrugada de segunda, penso que já não se coloca hipotese de haver uma reviravolta e essa situação desaparecer, portanto está garantida a frente.

creio que agora deve-se então discutir a intensidade da mesma, e a possibilidade ou não te haver alterações a esse nivel.
assim e com a devida precaução da distancia a que estamos do evento, quais são as probabilidades de os modelos retirarem pujança à frente, existe essa possibilidade ou haverá poucas alterações em relação ao que já se encontra modelado, por outro lado creio que intensificação será pouco provável.

assim, justifica-se a emissão de um aviso laranja por parte do IM, ou será que em um aviso amarelo deve ser suficiente?(creio que aviso vermelho será exagerado).


----------



## David sf (19 Out 2011 às 23:18)

Não há motivo para tanta discussão, até há grande concordância entre os modelos, até extremamente anormal numa situação destas. Como se vê nas cartas postadas pelo Vince a 240h, GFS e ECMWF estão de modo geral muito semelhantes, os seus ensembles também, até modelos mais fracos como GEM e BOM não estão muito diferentes. O bloqueio a oriente deverá manter-se até pelo menos a mudança de mês, pelo que não há condições para o estabelecimento de um anticiclone duradouro sobre a península. Situações transitórias, 24 a 48 horas, são normais e até ajudam a que haja mais precipitação, resultante da interacção de duas massas de ar distintas.

Então, resumo para o que resta do mês, não esquecer que quanto mais distante no tempo, mais se entra no domínio da intuição, mas com uma concordância tão grande entre modelos, pode-se arriscar:

Dias 22 e 23: alguma precipitação convectiva a evoluir de sul para norte;

Dia 24: passagem da frente seguida de pós frontal interessante no litoral oeste;

Dia 25: manutenção de aguaceiros pós-frontais;

Dia 26: passagem de uma perturbação secundária que poderia originar outra frente (ECM) ou não (GFS), mas sempre com alguma precipitação associada;











Dia 27: a dorsal atlântica aproxima-se, passagem de frente quente;






Dias 28 e 29: estabilidade enquanto a dorsal se instala temporariamente na PI;






Dia 30 (para o GFS a tarde de 29 já seria instável): a dorsal afasta-se para este (GFS) ou para sul (ECMWF), passagem de cavado ou frente de noroeste.


----------



## Geiras (19 Out 2011 às 23:23)

Vince

Passando ás 18z do GFS, aqui vai o resumo da frente de NW


----------



## Rainy (19 Out 2011 às 23:23)

No dia 27 a frente quente daria então precipitação fraca a moderada!?


----------



## stormy (19 Out 2011 às 23:29)

Vince disse:


> A 144/168 horas ? Obviamente que aí ainda não há AA nenhum que a atmosfera nem teve tempo de recuperar do padrão que se inicia nos próximos dias.



Por isso mesmo...é para demosntrar que pelo menos por mais uns 5 ou 6 dias não há sinal dele.


----------



## David sf (19 Out 2011 às 23:29)

Rainy disse:


> No dia 27 a frente quente daria então precipitação fraca a moderada!?



Nós ainda não sabemos ao certo a quantidade de precipitação para o próximo sábado, como saberemos para dia 27? A esta distância podemos tentar perceber em linhas gerais o que se vai passar, pormenores desses só mais próximo do acontecimento. Mas o mais normal nestas situações é que esteja um dia de nevoeiro, chuva fraca e persistente.


----------



## Geiras (19 Out 2011 às 23:35)

David sf disse:


> Mas o mais normal nestas situações é que esteja um dia de nevoeiro, chuva fraca e persistente.



E frio!


----------



## stormy (19 Out 2011 às 23:37)

David sf disse:


> Nós ainda não sabemos ao certo a quantidade de precipitação para o próximo sábado, como saberemos para dia 27? A esta distância podemos tentar perceber em linhas gerais o que se vai passar, pormenores desses só mais próximo do acontecimento. Mas o mais normal nestas situações é que esteja um dia de nevoeiro, chuva fraca e persistente.



A Run das 18z já dá expressão a essa depressão, coloca uma frente mais activa e um sistema verticalmente mais expressivo.
No que toca á frente de 2F, retirou intensidade pois deixa de modelar a ciclogenese terciaria...
O mais certo é o actual cenário do ECMWF/12z..a meu ver..embora sempre com a hipotese de uma ciclogenese terciaria associada á propria frente muito dinamica...e nesse caso a coisa pode ficar um pouco mais seria.


----------



## Rainy (19 Out 2011 às 23:40)

Era para perceber que tipode frente quente ele tava a falar!!


----------



## Vince (19 Out 2011 às 23:47)

stormy disse:


> A Run das 18z já dá expressão a essa depressão, coloca uma frente mais activa e um sistema verticalmente mais expressivo.
> No que toca á frente de 2F, retirou intensidade pois deixa de modelar a ciclogenese terciaria...
> O mais certo é o actual cenário do ECMWF/12z..a meu ver..embora sempre com a hipotese de uma ciclogenese terciaria associada á propria frente muito dinamica...e nesse caso a coisa pode ficar um pouco mais seria.



Fiquei baralhado, o que é uma ciclogenese terciaria ?


----------



## João Sousa (19 Out 2011 às 23:50)

Vince disse:


> Fiquei baralhado, o que é uma ciclogenese terciaria ?



Provavelmente terá que ver com uma terceira vaga de agitação atmosférica! 
Certo?

PS: Apraze-me constatar a forte dinâmica do fórum por esta altura, em contraste com os longos meses que agora se espera que tenham o seu terminus.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Gerofil (20 Out 2011 às 00:12)

Fonte: freemeteo.com


----------



## João Sousa (20 Out 2011 às 00:14)

Gerofil disse:


> Fonte: freemeteo.com



Podes traduzir, para um leigo como eu?

Abraço


----------



## Lousano (20 Out 2011 às 00:37)

João Sousa disse:


> Podes traduzir, para um leigo como eu?
> 
> Abraço



Segundo essa carta, vento muito forte.


----------



## João Sousa (20 Out 2011 às 00:46)

Lousano disse:


> Segundo essa carta, vento muito forte.



Ok!
Obrigado Lousano


----------



## AnDré (20 Out 2011 às 01:19)

Gerofil disse:


> Fonte: freemeteo.com



O freemeteo tem como modelo o GFS.
Essa era a previsão da run das 12, mas com uma escala bastante mais minuciosa.

Por exemplo, run das 12 para as 6utc de segunda-feira (8h no centro da Europa).










É exactamente o mesmo, só mudam as escalas e as cores.


----------



## c.bernardino (20 Out 2011 às 07:33)

*Atenção à saida das 0 h de hoje *(GFS)

começa-se a perceber melhor o que vem após a frente de 23/24 !
Dia 27 também promete rebaldaria... mas isso é o menos, o importante é que há condições para virem umas atrás das outras, garantindo precipitação regular até... ao limite do modelo


----------



## stormy (20 Out 2011 às 09:19)

Vince disse:


> Fiquei baralhado, o que é uma ciclogenese terciaria ?



É aquela terceira depressão que se vai formar no seio da frente, segundo alguns modelos.


----------



## stormy (20 Out 2011 às 09:21)

c.bernardino disse:


> *Atenção à saida das 0 h de hoje *(GFS)
> 
> começa-se a perceber melhor o que vem após a frente de 23/24 !
> Dia 27 também promete rebaldaria... mas isso é o menos, o importante é que há condições para virem umas atrás das outras, garantindo precipitação regular até... ao limite do modelo



É...parece que o modelo está a seguir a segunda hipotese que referi noutro post, mantendo o AA a sul, que vai fornecendo energia ao complexo depressionario, e assim vão-se formando sucessivamente depressões-filhas do complexo original.


----------



## Tyna (20 Out 2011 às 09:38)

Segundo o IM :
"Mau Tempo: IM prevê chuvas e ventos fortes em todo o país a partir de domingo
20 de outubro de 2011, 08:08
As temperaturas máximas vão descer gradualmente até ao fim de semana, prevendo-se um agravamento do estado do tempo a partir de domingo com possibilidade de ocorrência de chuva e vento fortes, de acordo com o Instituto de Meteorologia. 

Em declarações à agência Lusa, a meteorologista Maria João Frada, adiantou que a partir do fim de semana vai haver uma mudança brusca do estado do tempo principalmente a partir da tarde de domingo e até segunda-feira.

“Para sábado estamos a prever aguaceiros e trovoadas gradualmente a vir da região Sul para o Centro e no domingo temos uma situação diferente devido à aproximação de uma depressão bastante cavada que vem pelo noroeste da Península Ibérica e que tem um sistema frontal associado em todo o território em especial a partir da tarde”, disse.

De acordo com Maria João Frada, a situação de mau tempo vai estender-se a segunda-feira, dia em que se prevê precipitação abundante associada a vento forte.

“Estamos a prever também para segunda-feira as primeiras neves do ano nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela, com descida acentuada da temperatura”, salientou.

Para hoje e sexta-feira, o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) prevê céu pouco nublado ou limpo com aumento temporário de nebulosidade, descida da temperatura máxima nas regiões do interior norte e centro.

As temperaturas máximas vão variar entre os 25 e os 27 graus Celsius e as mínimas entre 17 e 19 graus.

@Lusa


"
Parece-me que assim é que está bem, vão avisando do que ai vem


----------



## martinus (20 Out 2011 às 11:25)

Tyna disse:


> Segundo o IM :
> "Mau Tempo: IM prevê chuvas e ventos fortes em todo o país a partir de domingo
> 20 de outubro de 2011, 08:08
> 
> As temperaturas máximas vão variar entre os 25 e os 27 graus Celsius e as mínimas entre 17 e 19 graus.



Não há aí um erro qualquer algures? Mínimas de Verão novamente? A mínima prevista para esta noite em Braga, no site do IM, é de 7 C.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Out 2011 às 12:21)

Mas estes modelos não se entendem 

Nem a 24 e a 48h eu sei que tempo vai estar, quanto mais á intensidade da frente, mais um dia que passou e os modelos ainda não chegaram a conclusão nenhuma sendo que neste momento está nos 50/50, e o o ECM parece não dar ciclógenese, mas depois carrega na chuva algures entre Quarta á tarde e Sexta de manhã ....
Relativamente ao facto do AA voltar ou não .... bom nada de consenso nos modelos ...
Consenso nos modelos nem a 36 horas


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Out 2011 às 12:23)

martinus disse:


> Não há aí um erro qualquer algures? Mínimas de Verão novamente? A mínima prevista para esta noite em Braga, no site do IM, é de 7 C.



As mínimas deverão subir nos próximos dias.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Out 2011 às 14:35)

* Estado do tempo para os próximos dias segundo o IM*

* Sexta Feira *

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, aumentando de nebulosidade na
região Sul a partir da tarde, com possibilidade de ocorrência
de aguaceiros e trovoadas no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante leste,
soprando moderado (25 a 35 km/h) no Algarve.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal na região Sul.
Formação de geada em alguns locais do nordeste transmontano
e Beira Alta.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima nas regiões do interior
Norte e Centro.


* Sábado *
Região Norte:
Céu pouco nublado, aumentando de nebulosidade a partir da
manhã, com ocorrência de períodos de chuva a partir da tarde.
Vento fraco (inferior a 20 km/h), tornando-se, a partir da tarde,
moderado (20 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul e forte (35 a 45 km/h )
nas terras altas.
Pequena subida de temperatura nas regiões do interior.

Regiões Centro e Sul:
Céu geralmente muito nublado, com ocorrência de aguaceiros
que poderão por vezes ser acompanhados de trovoadas, passando a
períodos de chuva para o final do dia.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando moderado (15 a 30 km/h)
do quadrante sul na região Sul e tornando-se forte (35 a 45 km/h)
de sul a partir do meio da tarde nas terras altas.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima e pequena descida da
temperatura máxima.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

* Domingo *
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Chuva, por vezes forte a partir do meio da tarde, começando pelas
regiões do litoral e estendendo-se gradualmente ao interior.
Vento fraco a moderado de sul (10 a 30 km/h), tornando-se moderado
a forte (30 a 45 km/h) no litoral e sendo forte a muito forte
(50 a 70 km/h) e com rajadas nas terras altas.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima na região Norte e litoral
Centro e pequena descida da temperatura máxima.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Out 2011 às 14:44)

Para não estragar o post anterior não consigo deixar de passar aquele facto, de ser dado para amanhã Sexta e Sábado neblinas ou nevoeiros matinais aqui para a região Sul.
Provavelmente existem pessoas reumaticas que vão sentir na pele esta mudança de tempo até porque hoje está muito calor e seco, e amanhã estará pelo menos muito húmido.
No sábado destaque para a informação do IM, que indica aguaceiros e trovoadas passando a periodos de chuva para o final do dia, algo que não detecto nos modelos mas presumo ser alguma pequena linha de instabilidade vinda de oeste, lá mais pro final do dia.
Domingo está bonita de se ver mas destaco a intensidade do vento que ainda está muito dependente do haver ou não cavamento ....

Mas está bonito de se ver .... nem que seja para ao menos voltar a sentir o cheirinho a terra molhada 

PS: Bem me parecia que o céu estava com aquele aspecto que fica antes de haver nevoeiros


----------



## Zephyros (20 Out 2011 às 15:42)

gostava que analisassem estas previsões do IM, e que me confirmassem se as mesmas tem concordancia com os os modelos, isto porque tanto sabado como domingo(principalmente domingo), tenho umas coisas a fazer e era importante saber se realmente vai ser mesmo assim:

Previsão para sábado, 22 de outubro de 2011

Região Norte:
Céu pouco nublado, aumentando de nebulosidade a partir da
manhã, com ocorrência de períodos de chuva a partir da tarde.
Vento fraco (inferior a 20 km/h), tornando-se, a partir da tarde,
moderado (20 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul e forte (35 a 45 km/h )
nas terras altas.
Pequena subida de temperatura nas regiões do interior.

Regiões Centro e Sul:
Céu geralmente muito nublado, com ocorrência de aguaceiros
que poderão por vezes ser acompanhados de trovoadas, passando a
períodos de chuva para o final do dia.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando moderado (15 a 30 km/h)
do quadrante sul na região Sul e tornando-se forte (35 a 45 km/h)
de sul a partir do meio da tarde nas terras altas.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima e pequena descida da
temperatura máxima.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

Previsão para domingo, 23 de outubro de 2011

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Chuva, por vezes forte a partir do meio da tarde, começando pelas
regiões do litoral e estendendo-se gradualmente ao interior.
Vento fraco a moderado de sul (10 a 30 km/h), tornando-se moderado
a forte (30 a 45 km/h) no litoral e sendo forte a muito forte
(50 a 70 km/h) e com rajadas nas terras altas.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima na região Norte e litoral
Centro e pequena descida da temperatura máxima.


obrigado


----------



## stormy (20 Out 2011 às 15:56)

Já temos os embriões do nosso sistema de domingo.

Uma depressão carregada de ar tropical está agora na terra nova, será capturada por uma vasta depressão polar em altura que evolui a SE da Gronelandia.
Ao interagir com uma região divergente e de forçamento dinamico acentuado, no bordo leste do jet polar, a depressão que está na Terra nova sofrerá uma intensificação quase explosiva, e á sua frente ainda há mais ar de origem subtropical para a alimentar, assim como se mantem a corrente polar em altura, tudo reunido para criar uma depressão madura e intensa.

Associada a toda a pluma de ar tropical, alguma instabilidade e vorticidade vai tambem sendo arrastada de sul, podendo dar origem a cicogeneses secundarias no seio do sistema frontal principal, tais ciclogeneses são de dificil previsão, pelo que se recomenda um seguimento proximo da situação para evitar quaisquer surpresas.

*Vapor de água, 1345z:*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


No médio prazo, dependendo do comportamento da depressão, poderemos ter uma ciclogenese nova na 4f, associada a um novo influxo de ar tropical nas proximidades a SW do campo de circulação da depressão mais vasta localizada a NW da PI após as 96h.


----------



## Vince (20 Out 2011 às 16:28)

Uma pequena análise para melhor compreensão da situação para os menos habituados

Tudo começou há uns dias atrás, com a subida de latitude de uma massa de ar quente e húmida de origem tropical, parte desta massa de ar esteve envolvida numa perturbação tropical que andou vários dias sem se conseguir formar no golfo do México..

Visível por exemplo nesta curta animação do MIMIC-TPW iniciando-se há uns dias atrás









Ou visualizar em modelo, por exemplo olhando para o Theta-E aos 500hPa







O choque dessa massa de ar quente húmida com ar frio polar vindo de norte vai intensificar o Jet na fronteira entre ambas, ou seja, a norte também há uma boa incursão fria para sul, são precisos os dois para dançar o tango.







Ao longo o bordo do anticiclone nesta fronteira vão viajando pequenas baixas ou  perturbações pré-existentes ou novas que se vão amplificando devido às zonas de divergência em altura na saída esquerda ou entrada direita do jetstreak, e que são os percursores na superfície depois para o que se segue. 







Sobre nós o Jet vai ser obrigado a curvar violentamente para esquerda o que cavará a depressão, a forma desta curva e a intensidade do jet onde se dá a grande convergência de ar na superfície e divergência em altura coincidir mais ou menos certeiramente com os percursores na superfície é que fazem variar bastante o cavamento e local certo da depressão entre modelos e saídas do mesmo, daí as muitas diferenças que vamos vendo e daí também não se poder confiar numa coisa que é mostrada a muitas horas de distância, pequenas diferenças tem impactos enormes nas previsões. Houve saídas há dias mais extremas do que as últimas que suavizaram a situação. Em certas circunstâncias em que tudo bate milimetricamente até se podem dar ciclogeneses explosivas, a par de outros factores que não cabem neste texto.

Jet 300hPa








Depois desta primeira situação de Domingo/Segunda, em simultâneo devido a estas fortes ondulações do Jet forma-se um bloqueio anticiclónico na Escandinávia, e o padrão mantém-se nos dias seguintes embora com algumas nuances importantes entre modelos.

No GFS o Jet ondula de forma a prolongar mais algum tempo a mesma depressão que falamos que vai rodopiando mais tempo naquela zona entre o noroeste da PI e a Irlanda, no caso do ECM ele logo a seguir repete todo o processo com o Jet a amplificar mais uma destas perturbações de superfície criando uma nova depressão próxima de nós logo na 5ªfeira.


ECM 3ª/4ª/5ªfeira







ECM para 5ªfeira (168 horas)


----------



## stormy (20 Out 2011 às 16:40)

Excelente, Vince!


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Out 2011 às 16:41)

boas

bem analizando os modelos, a minha opiniao e a seguinte: 

com a aproximação da frente e com o consequente enfraquecimento e deslocamento para junto dos EUA do AA, abre caminho para aquela instabilidade que costuma haver em Marrocos, o que vai provocar instabilidade. Pode ser de trovoada ou nao! a Sul do sistema montanhoso da Estrela no sabado. 






No domingo com a chegada prevista da frente essa intabilidade terá a tendencia a piorar ao longo do dia. pode ser um dia de ceu encoberto por exemplo ou entao de alguma chuva mas logo se ve.
 Este modelo preve a chegada da frente por volta entre as 19h e as 21h.











como ja aqui foi dito teremos vento forte e a chuvinha que bem é precisa, e um começo em cheio do tempo chuvoso... teremos o pico da passagem da frente la mais ou menos para as 02h e as 06h da matina... 

Depois o pós frontal penso que podera trazer aqueles aguaceiros moderados a fortes, pontualmente acompanhados por alguma trovoada enfraquecendo ao longo do tempo... Geralmente e o que aconteçe por estes lados, e durará pelo menos uns 3 dias.

_________________________________________________________

Agora um cenario a longo prazo, nao acredito que o AA venha para cima de nós porque como será fraco e se ganhar alguma força vai andar ali apertado com os cavados que andam no atlantico. 
A longo praso ja se preve uma nova frente para o sabado dia 29...  
ainda faltam 9 dias, por tanto nao fiar!


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Out 2011 às 16:48)

esta muito bem explicado Vince!


----------



## João Sousa (20 Out 2011 às 17:01)

Vince, até eu que não percebo nada de meteorologia fiquei elucidado! 

Obrigado :
Abraço


----------



## Microburst (20 Out 2011 às 17:10)

Muito obrigado pela explicação detalhada, Vince. Assim sim. 

Tenho-me abstido de participar nestas últimas semanas porque claramente este Verão fora de época influencia a Natureza e não só como se pôde ver em páginas a fio de lamentos e desejos, numa perspectiva que de objectiva tinha muito pouco. Mas vem aí mau tempo, já está tudo satisfeito. 

Pessoalmente, acolho de bom grado o regresso (finalmente!) da chuva, pese embora como estão os solos não fosse de todo desejável vir com tamanha violência, a que se vai associar também o vento forte. Só para acabar, pelo menos aqui pela cidade de Almada hoje equipas da Câmara Municipal têm estado a limpar sarjetas, completamente entupidas de folhas. Não sei se o IM ou eventualmente Protecção Civil já informaram as autarquias, mas vendo como estavam todas as saídas de escoamento de águas pluviais fico contente por ver que ao menos nesse aspecto se está a preparar para o tempo outonal.


----------



## Lousano (20 Out 2011 às 17:40)

Pegando no excelente post do Vince, parece-me que o GFS vai se colar à depressão modelada pelo ECM no dia 27.

Na run 6Z do GFS essa perturbação era absorvida pela depressão centrada a NW do cabo finisterra.






Nesta run 12Z, coloca a depressão mais a norte, a Oeste da Irlanda e assim já permite, ainda que fraco, algum cavamento dessa perturbação.






Pode tornar-se numa depressão muito interessante.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Out 2011 às 17:50)

Como já disse o Vince o pessoal estava dando como certo aquela fortissima instabilidade no Domingo, pois bem, nas ultimas runs o vento já está 2/3 e a precipitação já é somente na ordem dos 20 mm.
Isto porquê, o GFS não dá já aquele cavamento que mostrava como núcleo secundário.

Obvio que tem avanços e recuos, mas sinceramente creio que a tendencia será mais para tirar do que pôr ...
Parece que aquele Anticiclone escandinavo vai ficar fortissimo ...


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2011 às 18:14)

Microburst disse:


> Não sei se o IM ou eventualmente Protecção Civil já informaram as autarquias, mas vendo como estavam todas as saídas de escoamento de águas pluviais fico contente por ver que ao menos nesse aspecto se está a preparar para o tempo outonal.



Por aqui fizeram o mesmo. Tenho conhecimento que chegou fax aos Bombeiros (e consequentemente à ANPC) de aviso de chuva forte para o fim de semana, especialmente de Domingo para Segunda, deve ser por isso.


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Out 2011 às 18:36)

Isto por aqui está animado

Parece-me que os modelos ainda andam à procura de limar as arestas até as certezas serem maiores, mesmo assim parece-me interessante concluir o seguinte:

- Durante a manhã de sábado há boas probabilidades de trovoada mais a sul, bons índices de CAPE e a humidade não deverá faltar. A meu ver, alguma massa quente a sul do Continente será deslocada para norte provocando alguma convecção, expressa a sul da Estrela. Mesmo assim, a precipitação que poderá ocorrer não será de grande expressão segundo o GFS...

- Algo que me parece que ambos os modelos concordam, é que apesar de tudo domingo será um dia calmo, a verdadeira "animação" chegará durante a madrugada de domingo para segunda-feira...com acumulações generosas por todo o continente, mas o litoral oeste neste tipo de situações terá vantagem...

- A instabilidade manter-se-à até 6a feira pelo menos

- Interessante parece ser a possibilidade de se formar uma pequena depressão a 120h de distancia que quase que obrigará a frente estacionária a NW da Península a deslocar-se até ao continente, provocando uma nova situação de maior instabilidade mais a meio da semana...Nisso também os dois modelos estão concordantes...

A espera é grande, mas já falta pouco para começar a animação...


----------



## Rainy (20 Out 2011 às 20:30)

Microburst disse:


> Só para acabar, pelo menos aqui pela cidade de Almada hoje equipas da Câmara Municipal têm estado a limpar sarjetas, completamente entupidas de folhas. Não sei se o IM ou eventualmente Protecção Civil já informaram as autarquias, mas vendo como estavam todas as saídas de escoamento de águas pluviais fico contente por ver que ao menos nesse aspecto se está a preparar para o tempo outonal.




Por aqui nem por isso, mas mesmo assim já vão os anos que haviam inundações!!


----------



## Fantkboy (20 Out 2011 às 20:35)

Aurélio disse:


> Como já disse o Vince o pessoal estava dando como certo aquela fortissima instabilidade no Domingo, pois bem, nas ultimas runs o vento já está 2/3 e a precipitação já é somente na ordem dos 20 mm.
> Isto porquê, o GFS não dá já aquele cavamento que mostrava como núcleo secundário.
> 
> Obvio que tem avanços e recuos, mas sinceramente creio que a tendencia será mais para tirar do que pôr ...
> Parece que aquele Anticiclone escandinavo vai ficar fortissimo ...



 Penso que nesta altura falar em quantidade de precipitação parece me prematuro! Tudo dependerá da localização do cavamento, da intensidade e se esta terá ou não depressões secundarias como já aqui foi referido! 
Teremos uma situação muito volátil em que até os modelos, como estamos a ver, têm dificuldades em modela la  correctamente! 
O que é certo é que vamos ter instablidade, aonde, como e que intensidade! Veremos como as arestas serão "limadas"


----------



## Vince (20 Out 2011 às 21:08)

Embora eu espere apenas um evento moderado, pontualmente forte num local ou outro, há um pormenor que o stormy falou que merece atenção a atenção, a preia-mar coincide praticamente com a altura em que a frente estará a passar, o que é sempre um pormenor relevante para as zonas mais vulneráveis  a isso.


----------



## Zapiao (20 Out 2011 às 21:10)

Bem, cada vez tira mais precipitaçao e com cape abaixo de 150 duvido que troveje.


----------



## icewoman (20 Out 2011 às 21:21)

Zapiao disse:


> Bem, cada vez tira mais precipitaçao e com cape abaixo de 150 duvido que troveje.



Boa noite,

o cape não tem de estar pelo menos acima dos 500 para trovejar??


----------



## Zapiao (20 Out 2011 às 21:24)

icewoman disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> o cape não tem de estar pelo menos acima dos 500 para trovejar??



Acho que nao é tao linear assim mas penso que quanto + baixo for menos hipoteses há, mas os sabios cá virao explicar.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Out 2011 às 21:30)

Bom parece que finalmente depois de tanto tira e põe dos modelos quer para a frente quer para os proximos dias os modelos parece que finalmente entraram em acordo ....
Assim sendo Sábado esperam-se alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas, no centro e sul.
Domingo começa com chuva fraca indo gradualmente aumentando de intensidade ao largo da tarde.
Segunda pode ainda começar com chuva localmente forte, mas depois teremos um bom dia de sol.
Terça alguns aguaceiros mais a norte e centro em especial no litoral.
Quarta uma depressão cavada com um sistema frontal associada, assolará essencialmente o Norte e Centro.
Quinta teremos uma situação de aguaceiros no litoral oeste ....

Resumo situações mais interessante no final de Domingo e o dia de Quarta ...

Esta pelo menos é a previsão do dia de hoje ...


----------



## c.bernardino (20 Out 2011 às 21:47)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom parece que finalmente depois de tanto tira e põe dos modelos quer para a frente quer para os proximos dias os modelos parece que finalmente entraram em acordo ....
> Assim sendo Sábado esperam-se alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas, no centro e sul.
> Domingo começa com chuva fraca indo gradualmente aumentando de intensidade ao largo da tarde.
> Segunda pode ainda começar com chuva localmente forte, mas depois teremos um bom dia de sol.
> ...



O Aurélio escreve de uma forma que dá a ideia que tudo está determinado, mas deixa e bem o aviso que ... é a previsão do dia de hoje.
Eu digo "prognósticos só no fim do jogo".
ISto não está nada decidido (apesar desse cenário ser provavel)... ainda dá muita volta. 

vem ai uma  nova run mas acho que de pouco vai adiantar ver desesperadamente run a run.
 É estar atento e domingo/segunda logo se vê.

off-topic: Pelo sim, pelo não, verifiquei as espias do anemometro e limpei o pluviometro.


----------



## Zephyros (20 Out 2011 às 22:26)

acho que ainda ninguem falou em temperaturas.

ouvi na TV que podem-se esperar as primeiras neves na estrela, isso indica uma descida brutal das temperaturas em relação, a por exemplo, o dia de hoje.

confirma-se a descida acentuada da temperatura, ou nem por isso?


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Out 2011 às 22:29)

Zephyros disse:


> confirma-se a descida acentuada da temperatura, ou nem por isso?



A descida será após a passagem da frente, de domingo pra segunda, mas depois volta a subir lentamente.


----------



## Snifa (20 Out 2011 às 22:34)

Zephyros disse:


> acho que ainda ninguem falou em temperaturas.
> 
> ouvi na TV que podem-se esperar as primeiras neves na estrela, isso indica uma descida brutal das temperaturas em relação, a por exemplo, o dia de hoje.
> 
> confirma-se a descida acentuada da temperatura, ou nem por isso?



Sim, em princípio no pós frontal com a entrada de ar mais frio é possível  que durante os aguaceiros ( especialmente os mais intensos de possíveis  cumulonimbos ) possam cair os primeiros flocos nas zonas mais altas da  Estrela..mas não é uma situação de frio intenso...como temos às vezes em pleno inverno...vai entrar algum frio depois da passagem da frente , mas nada de muito significativo...

GFS: previsão temperatura 850 hpa ( cerca de 1500 m ):






ECM: previsão temperatura aos mesmos 850 hpa:


----------



## Zephyros (20 Out 2011 às 22:51)

interessante, que olhando para esses quadros, iremos ter temperaturas mais baixas que na grande maioria da europa, escandinávia incluida


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Out 2011 às 23:04)

Zephyros disse:


> interessante, que olhando para esses quadros, iremos ter temperaturas mais baixas que na grande maioria da europa, escandinávia incluida



Estás a fazer uma leitura errada, uma coisa é a temperatura que tens em altitude, neste caso a 850hPa, outra coisa é à superfície (2m)...nesse caso certamente verás que as temperaturas na escandinávia e Europa central serão mais baixas...

Em relação à Serra da Estrela, segundo um dos sites especializados(http://pt.snow-forecast.com/) na previsão de nevões nas principais estâncias europeias, apenas na segunda à noite há uma ligeira possibilidade de nevar, mas só lá no topo...


----------



## João Sousa (20 Out 2011 às 23:08)

MarioCabral disse:


> Estás a fazer uma leitura errada, uma coisa é a temperatura que tens em altitude, neste caso a 850hPa, outra coisa é à superfície (2m)...nesse caso certamente verás que as temperaturas na escandinávia e Europa central serão mais baixas...
> 
> Em relação à Serra da Estrela, segundo um dos sites especializados(http://pt.snow-forecast.com/) na previsão de nevões nas principais estâncias europeias, apenas na segunda à noite há uma ligeira possibilidade de nevar, mas só lá no topo...


Ainda é muito cedo!


----------



## Zephyros (20 Out 2011 às 23:25)

não tinha reparado


----------



## Zephyros (20 Out 2011 às 23:27)

quanto à frente, mantem-se a severidade da mesma tal como ontem foi modelada, ou não?


----------



## Geiras (20 Out 2011 às 23:28)

Zephyros disse:


> quanto à frente, mantem-se a severidade da mesma tal como ontem foi modelada, ou não?



Mais curta mas mais severa.


----------



## Teles (20 Out 2011 às 23:28)

Zephyros é uma questão de ires seguindo os modelos conforme forem saindo


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Out 2011 às 23:32)

Zephyros disse:


> quanto à frente, mantem-se a severidade da mesma tal como ontem foi modelada, ou não?





http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&mode=2


----------



## Zephyros (20 Out 2011 às 23:37)

obrigado a todos


está poderosa, se não houverem alterações, vão acontecer situações complicadas em certos locais


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Out 2011 às 23:41)

Zephyros disse:


> obrigado a todos
> 
> 
> está poderosa, se não houverem alterações, vão acontecer situações complicadas em certos locais



Não propriamente, está mais violenta e rápida, localmente poderão ocorrer alguns problemas, mais ainda falta algum tempo pra definir ao certo aquilo que se irá passar, além que está a run mais extremada.


----------



## Fantkboy (20 Out 2011 às 23:43)

Zephyros disse:


> obrigado a todos
> 
> 
> está poderosa, se não houverem alterações, vão acontecer situações complicadas em certos locais




Não te fies muito na run das 18z... 
Tem mais atenção a das 00z e 12z... Processam mais dados e mais completos!


----------



## Zephyros (20 Out 2011 às 23:53)

bem, esta agora é mesmo off topic e para alem disso eu sei que já foi mais que colocado por aqui, eu até já vi isso tudo ao pormenor mas não consegui achar, só por isto tudo peço muitas desculpas, mas era para me informarem a que horas saem as runs.

penso que hoje ainda sai uma, verdade?


uma vez mais as minhas desculpas pelo off topic e tambem por estar a pedir uma informação que já estão fartos de divulgar.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2011 às 23:54)

Vai sair a run das 0h que deve ficar disponível pelas 3-4 da manhã se não estou em erro.


----------



## Snifa (20 Out 2011 às 23:58)

GFS 12Z vs GFS 18Z naquilo que é suposto ser o "pico" da precipitação:







a 18z está mais extrema... mas normalmente esta run  é mais dada a extremos/exageros...

o evento aproxima-se, e penso que pelo menos uma frente de intensidade moderada,localmente mais intensa/forte deveremos ter...


----------



## ACalado (21 Out 2011 às 00:02)

Bela sinóptica com um sistema depressionário com várias frentes associadas inclusive com um linha de instabilidade após a passagem da primeira frente que pode deixar aguaceiros localmente fortes.


----------



## Jota 21 (21 Out 2011 às 10:11)

A run das 0:00h coloca, para o final de Domingo, umas quantidades de precipitação jeitosas para o litoral... Não há fome que não dê em fartura...


----------



## stormy (21 Out 2011 às 10:55)

Jota 21 disse:


> A run das 0:00h coloca, para o final de Domingo, umas quantidades de precipitação jeitosas para o litoral... Não há fome que não dê em fartura...



Acentua uma pequena perturbação que vem desde os Açores embebida na frente...a reactivar a sua faixa sul com bastante ar quente ecarregado em agua levando a um aumento da convecção produnda.
Em todo o caso só no nowcasting poderemos ter a certeza do que se vai passar, no entanto aconselho que se tomem precauções tendo em conta este cenário mais gravoso...depois o que vier que venha como tiver que vir..

Atenção que no Norte e Centro, o pico da precipitação vai coincidir em cheio com o pico da maré alta...estaremos na noite de Dom-2f entre as 23h e as 02h com uma maré de até 3.2-3.4m, o que já são marés grandes ( >3m)...a sorte é que as marés vivas só serão lá na 5f..
Na AML e no Algarve teremos ainda bastante precipitação na hora de ponta e possivelmente lençois de agua e detritos nas ruas...portanto será uma manhã caótica.


----------



## Jota 21 (21 Out 2011 às 11:12)

Não sei se por conhecimento atempado das previsões ou se por acaso, alguns funcionários da Câmara de Sintra andaram esta semana a limpar sarjetas em alguns locais. Parece que finalmente se começa a dar atenção a previsões meteorológicas com alguma antecedência.


----------



## stormy (21 Out 2011 às 11:20)

http://www.meteogalicia.es/web/mode...nid=24D396BD3D0826B37CC4A8EF979AEA97.EUME-01B

A animação da nebulosidade alta.

Podem ver aquela assinatura em gancho a desenvolver-se de SW para NE, significa um aumento da convecção associada á tal perturbação embebida.
O quanto ela se vai desenvolver é uma incognita, para já tudo é praticamente possivel, desde uma pequena bolsa convectiva sem grande importancia até a uma ciclogenese...


----------



## stormy (21 Out 2011 às 11:50)

GFS6z a materializar uma pequena ciclogenese no seio da frente...a animação de vapor de agua do Goes-E/NHC, evidencia um grande transporte de ar tropical para NW dos Açores e aseparação com sucesso dessa area de instabilidade de uma cut-off nos EUA.
Com essa bolsa de energia livre para ser apanhada no cavado que agora está para SE da Gronelandia, temos o embrião da nossa primeira tempestade de Outono.

Para já está tudo a correr como devia, os modelos estão concisos, mesmo a situação de 4f já está muito bem modelada.

Surpresas a haver virão daquela tal pequena bolsa instavel dentro da frente..e sendo uma caracteristica tão pequena ( mesoescalar) é dificilimo modelar com precisão a sua evolução.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Out 2011 às 15:02)

boas
sim, os modelos estao a modelar bem uma cut off para a madrugada de quarta feira, se acontecer será bem intressante, duas frentes numa semana.  
vamos ter uma semana de chuvinha  e ventania...


----------



## Rainy (21 Out 2011 às 15:03)

Por aqui continuam quase todas as sajetas entupidas com folhas e lixo, mas a protecção civel tem estado a cortar alguns ramos maiores de arvores incluindo de palmeiras, uma vez que por aqui o vente é sempre duas vezes mais forte que o previsto!!
Ou seja se derem rajadas de 100 por aqui podem chegar a ser de 110!!!


----------



## DRC (21 Out 2011 às 15:08)

Rainy disse:


> Por aqui continuam quase todas as sajetas entupidas com folhas e lixo, mas a protecção civel tem estado a cortar alguns ramos maiores de arvores incluindo de palmeiras, uma vez que por aqui o vente é sempre duas vezes mais forte que o previsto!!
> Ou seja se derem rajadas de 100 por aqui podem chegar a ser de 110!!!



Se fosse 2 vezes mais forte o vento seria de 200km/h e não de 110.


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Out 2011 às 15:26)

Já que se falou do vento, vou referir as rajadas máximas em alguns locais de domingo para segunda segundo o windguru que se baseia no GFS:

Leça da Palmeira - 69km/h
Esposende - 76km/h
Aveiro - 68km/h
Viana do Castelo - 77km/h
Caminha - 80km/h
Cascais - 64km/h
Faro - 68km/h
Peniche - 70km/h
Sagres - 62km/h
Sines - 62km/h

Ao longo do litoral teremos rajadas acima dos 60km/h, mas em especial no litoral norte a coisa pode agravar bastante aproximando-se dos 80km/h.


----------



## Zephyros (21 Out 2011 às 15:32)




----------



## Iceberg (21 Out 2011 às 16:44)

*Mudança brusca de tempo no continente a partir do fim de semana*

De acordo com as previsões elaboradas pelo Centro de Análise e Previsão do Instituto de Meteorologia, I.P., o estado do tempo sofrerá alteração significativa a partir de amanhã, sábado, dia 22. Deve-se esta alteração à existência de uma depressão que se encontra localizada a sul do Algarve e que se deslocará durante o dia de amanhã para o interior da Península Ibérica, provocando para amanhã sábado, céu muito nublado nas regiões do interior sul, com possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos por vezes acompanhados de trovoada, estendendo-se esta situação no final do dia ao norte do território. Prevê-se igualmente uma ligeira descida na temperatura máxima, em especial nas regiões do interior.

A partir de domingo, 23 de outubro, o tempo em Portugal Continental passará a estar influenciado por sistemas depressionários, com superfícies frontais associadas, localizados entre a Galiza e as Ilhas Britânicas, que acentuarão a mudança significativa do estado do tempo. 

Assim, domingo, 23 de outubro, um sistema frontal deverá dar origem à ocorrência de precipitação no litoral, no início da tarde, que se estenderá gradualmente a todo o País e que *ao final da tarde e madrugada de segunda-feira, poderá ser forte e acompanhada de trovoada e granizo. O vento irá aumentar gradualmente de intensidade ao longo do dia, sendo moderado a forte e nas terras altas forte a muito forte, com rajadas da ordem dos 100km*. 

Após a passagem deste sistema frontal prevê-se a *ocorrência de aguaceiros que poderão ser de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela e uma acentuada descida da temperatura*, em especial da máxima, na segunda-feira, com valores no norte e centro a variar entre 12ºC e os 15ºC e no sul entre os 16ºC e os 18ºC. *A partir de terça-feira, dia 24, prevê-se uma acentuada descida da temperatura mínima que poderá atingir valores abaixo dos 5ºC nalguns locais do interior norte e centro*.

Prevê-se que estas condições do estado do tempo, caraterizadas por precipitação por vezes forte e temperaturas consideravelmente inferiores às que se têm registado nos últimos dias, *se mantenham durante a semana*, *esperando-se designadamente para quarta-feira e quinta-feira, dias 26,e 27, a ocorrência de mais um episódio de precipitação forte associado à passagem de novo sistema frontal no território do continente*. 

O IM sugere o acompanhamento da situação através da sua página de Internet www.meteo.pt


----------



## jorge1990 (21 Out 2011 às 17:08)

Boas

Nesta run das 12z, na madrugada de segunda feira dia 24, os valores de precipitação são elevados, em especial na regiao da Grande Lisboa e Peninsula de Setúbal. Situação a acompanhar nas próximas run´s.


----------



## David sf (21 Out 2011 às 17:15)

A precipitação é elevada, e nesta última saída do GFS vê-se uma ciclogénese rápida, cerca de 10 mbar em 6 horas, a rasar o litoral norte e Galiza. Estamos a entrar na fase crítica de afinação dos cenários previstos, e a previsão é cada vez mais extremada.


----------



## beachboy30 (21 Out 2011 às 17:21)

David sf disse:


> A precipitação é elevada, e nesta última saída do GFS vê-se uma ciclogénese rápida, cerca de 10 mbar em 6 horas, a rasar o litoral norte e Galiza. Estamos a entrar na fase crítica de afinação dos cenários previstos, e a previsão é cada vez mais extremada.



Se assim for, passaremos do Verão para o Inverno em 24h... Impressionante...


----------



## ecobcg (21 Out 2011 às 17:22)

Nesta Run das 12Z, o GFS parece querer confirmar a formação mais intensa da tal depressão secundária:











Com a precipitação mais intensa na madrugada de 2.ª Feira, e que, *a manter-se assim*, poderá causar muitos problemas:












O ECMWF parece não intensificar tanto a depressão secundária:






Continuar a acompanhar as próximas runs...


----------



## NunoBrito (21 Out 2011 às 17:25)

*Primeiras chuvas: atue preventivamente!*

As primeiras chuvas de Outono são geralmente responsáveis pelo arrastamento e concentrações de resíduos sólidos em locais inadequados (sarjetas, sumidouros, valetas) originando acumulações de águas pluviais que poderão provocar cortes de vias de comunicação, inundações nos pisos mais baixos de edifícios e outras situações.

Estando os Serviços Municipais de Proteção Civil encarregues da limpeza e desobstrução de sumidouros, valetas e outros canais de drenagem, entre outras medidas estruturais, aos cidadãos competirá tomar atitudes proativas, assegurando por exemplo a desobstrução dos sistemas de escoamento de águas pluviais dos quintais ou varandas, e a limpeza de bueiros, algerozes e caleiras dos telhados de habitações.

Para o esclarecimento de dúvidas, contacte o seu Serviço Municipal de Proteção Civil. 

http://www.prociv.pt/Pages/Noticias.aspx?NoticiaId=664


----------



## icewoman (21 Out 2011 às 19:55)

Boa noite,


Sei que devria estar no topico "açores /Madeira) mas infelizmente anda tudo offline

Algum dos menbros pode informar-me de como andará o tempo no dia 23/24 na Madeira, pois o IM dá uma previsão mas analisando alguns dos modelos, penso que será mais "ligeira" a situaçao...talvez aguaceiros por vezes moderados..não sei. Quanto ao vento e as trovoadas já não sei analisar..

se alguém puder ajudar..obviamente agradecia


----------



## Maria Papoila (21 Out 2011 às 20:06)

icewoman disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> 
> Icewoman,
> ...


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Out 2011 às 20:14)

icewoman disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> 
> Sei que devria estar no topico "açores /Madeira) mas infelizmente anda tudo offline
> ...



Comparativamente com aquilo que se passará no Continente, não terá grande expressão a instabilidade na Madeira...o norte da ilha e Porto Santo estarão mais expostos, mas mesmo assim apenas são previstos aguaceiros, alguns deles moderados...
Acompanhando os aguaceiros e situação a não esquecer, será o vento que soprará de moderado a forte, entre os 50 e os 70km/h.
Trovoada não está fora de questão, final da tarde de domingo e inicio da noite serão as fases mais criticas também...


----------



## icewoman (21 Out 2011 às 20:15)

Maria Papoila disse:


> icewoman disse:
> 
> 
> > Boa noite,
> ...


----------



## Fantkboy (21 Out 2011 às 20:30)

Chuva, vento, trovoada, ou seja... Outono propriamente dito já nada nem ninguém nos tira. 
Veremos as próximas runs, porque para ser sincero ainda não estou convencido quanto a gravidade ou não desta situação


----------



## Jocru (21 Out 2011 às 20:31)

Uma imagem de um programa que tenho baseado no GFS, parece interessante em termos de vento e precipitação acumulada, esta imagem é para dia 24/10/11 ás 03:00h UTC


----------



## Jorge_scp (21 Out 2011 às 21:06)

icewoman disse:


> Maria Papoila disse:
> 
> 
> > Não confio nada no windguru..até porque é mais destinado ao mar e ao vento ..especialmente pois tenho amigos que praticam vela e sempre consultam o windguru..quanto a previsoes obviamente sigo os modelos ( hirlam/GFS/...
> ...


----------



## João Esteves (21 Out 2011 às 21:13)

Boa Noite,

Os modelos têm estado progressivamente a tirar precipitação à frente de 23/24. O que há 2/3 dias era apontado como 50 a 60 mm agora é reduzido para metade. Sinceramente não acredito que em Lx chova mais do que 30mm e mesmo assim já é bastante. 
De qualquer modo é preferível e mais benéfico que a precipitação seja repartida pelos próximos dias do que centrada apenas num curto período de tempo, evitando assim maior probabilidade de inundações em lugares complicados.


----------



## icewoman (21 Out 2011 às 21:22)

MarioCabral disse:


> Comparativamente com aquilo que se passará no Continente, não terá grande expressão a instabilidade na Madeira...o norte da ilha e Porto Santo estarão mais expostos, mas mesmo assim apenas são previstos aguaceiros, alguns deles moderados...Acompanhando os aguaceiros e situação a não esquecer, será o vento que soprará de moderado a forte, entre os 50 e os 70km/h.
> Trovoada não está fora de questão, final da tarde de domingo e inicio da noite serão as fases mais criticas também...





Nas previsões indicam que a chuva mais intensa na parte sul da ilha


----------



## dASk (21 Out 2011 às 21:30)

icewoman disse:


> Nas previsões indicam que a chuva mais intensa na parte sul da ilha



Quais previsões? está bastante explícito no site do IM....


----------



## Jorge_scp (21 Out 2011 às 21:31)

João Esteves disse:


> Boa Noite,
> 
> Os modelos têm estado progressivamente a tirar precipitação à frente de 23/24. O que há 2/3 dias era apontado como 50 a 60 mm agora é reduzido para metade. Sinceramente não acredito que em Lx chova mais do que 30mm e mesmo assim já é bastante.
> De qualquer modo é preferível e mais benéfico que a precipitação seja repartida pelos próximos dias do que centrada apenas num curto período de tempo, evitando assim maior probabilidade de inundações em lugares complicados.



Isso não é verdade... aliás, basta ver que a última run do GFS (12z) é uma das mais chuvosas dos últimos dias para a região da grande Lisboa. Não tenho notado que a precipitação tenha vindo a decrescer. Tem oscilado é verdade, mas sem uma direcção preferencial.

A precipitação é muito difícil de modelar, é dos parâmetros a que se associam mais erros, pois depende de muitos factores, locais (como por exemplo a Orografia), que os modelos de grande escala não conseguem captar. Assim, até à hora do evento (nowcasting) será impossível dizer que quantidade de água vai cair, onde vai cair mais, etc.


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Out 2011 às 21:36)

icewoman disse:


> Nas previsões indicam que a chuva mais intensa na parte sul da ilha



Em quais previsões?

Atendendo que a frente atingirá a Madeira e Porto Santo desloca-se no sentido NW-E/SE, o normal são as zonas mais a NW serem as mais atingidas pela instabilidade...


----------



## icewoman (21 Out 2011 às 21:44)

MarioCabral disse:


> Em quais previsões?
> 
> Atendendo que a frente atingirá a Madeira e Porto Santo desloca-se no sentido NW-E/SE, o normal são as zonas mais a NW serem as mais atingidas pela instabilidade...





Ops peço desculpa estava a ler a pagina inicial do Navegador mensal...em que está descrita a previsao por 7 dias e no dia 23 estava essa previsão..


----------



## Zephyros (21 Out 2011 às 21:52)

e para amanhã, quais as previsões?


hoje foi um dia igual a todos os outros que ficaram para trás neste mês de Outubro, amanhã será igual ou não?

e já agora, e como não obtive resposta à minha pergunta, uma vez mais peço que me possam indicar as horas a que saem as runs e onde se consulta.

obrigado.


----------



## Jorge_scp (21 Out 2011 às 21:59)

Zephyros disse:


> e para amanhã, quais as previsões?
> 
> 
> hoje foi um dia igual a todos os outros que ficaram para trás neste mês de Outubro, amanhã será igual ou não?
> ...



Espera-se que amanhã seja um dia diferente do de hoje, com instabilidade a começar no sul ao início do dia e a deslocar-se até chegar ao norte no final do mesmo. Mas já se sabe como são as situações convectivas, é uma questão de sorte ou não apanhar com as células que se formarem.

As saídas do GFS começam a sair ás 16:30, 22:30, 4:30, 10:30, e terminam cerca de 1h15 min depois. Do ECMWF saem as 19:10 e às 7:10. O melhor site é capaz de ser este: http://www.meteociel.fr/

É só ir à coluna da esquerda, secção modelos, e escolher!


----------



## stormy (21 Out 2011 às 22:00)

Zephyros disse:


> e para amanhã, quais as previsões?
> 
> 
> hoje foi um dia igual a todos os outros que ficaram para trás neste mês de Outubro, amanhã será igual ou não?
> ...



Amanhã será como hoje mas mais humido e com instabilidade, aguaceiros e trovoadas no interior especialmente centro e sul.

Domingo será um dia ventoso e ameno, mas com bastante instabilidade nomeadamente a partir da tarde.
Existe mesmo, a meu ver, possibilidade de convecção severa entre as 12h de Domingo e as 06h de 2f, nomeadamente á hora da passagem da frente ( talvez um aviso 2 ou até 3 do ESTOFEX).
Ainda para mais, teremos a maré alta a coincidir em cheio com a precipitação mais intensa..

2f á tarde teremos aguaceiros dispersos, mais concentrados no litoral oeste a N de Sines.

4f uma nova frente bastante activa cruzará o território...

Basicamente...em 5 dias este Outubro passará de extremamente seco a chuvoso ou muito chuvoso em boa parte do Pais...


----------



## dASk (21 Out 2011 às 22:01)

eu até já de so ver nuvens no céu tenho saudades...


----------



## c.bernardino (21 Out 2011 às 22:02)

Zephyros disse:


> bem, esta agora é mesmo off topic e para alem disso eu sei que já foi mais que colocado por aqui, eu até já vi isso tudo ao pormenor mas não consegui achar, só por isto tudo peço muitas desculpas, mas era para me informarem a que horas saem as runs.
> 
> penso que hoje ainda sai uma, verdade?
> 
> ...





SpiderVV disse:


> Vai sair a run das 0h que deve ficar disponível pelas 3-4 da manhã se não estou em erro.





Zephyros disse:


> e para amanhã, quais as previsões?
> 
> 
> hoje foi um dia igual a todos os outros que ficaram para trás neste mês de Outubro, amanhã será igual ou não?
> ...



O Spider respondeu-lhe logo a seguir. Por vezes penso que o Zephyros tem um sentido de humor muito peculiar.


----------



## Mix (21 Out 2011 às 22:12)

Boas, dando como certo a possivel ciclogenese, existe maior probabilidade de ocorrer algum fenómeno severo localizado, como por exemplo um tornado ?


----------



## Zapiao (21 Out 2011 às 22:23)

Colegas está prevista trovoada para Coimbra e afins amanha? Com 50 de cape ?


----------



## rfilipeg (21 Out 2011 às 22:42)

Ora viva. Boas Noites.

Apesar de os modelos ainda poderem variar um pouco, gostava de saber que situações meteorológicas vamos ter pelo Porto. Ou seja, podemos contar com muito vento, trovoada e muita chuva para domingo/segunda? E para amanhã?

Meu deus, à quanto tempo é que eu não vejo uma nuvem no céu e um temporalzito. Vai ser muito bom


----------



## Zephyros (21 Out 2011 às 22:44)

c.bernardino, sem menosprezar a informação que o amigo SpiderVV me deu, a minha pergunta era no sentido da resposta que o Jorge_scp me acabou de dar, ou seja, as horas a que as runs saem.
não seja tão impetuoso e repare bem na pergunta que eu fiz.

agradeço muito a resposta do Jorge_scp e do Stormy


----------



## Zephyros (21 Out 2011 às 22:49)

penso que é esta a ultima run do GFS.

vejam bem












existe um espaço de horas entre o primeiro e o ultimo quadro, e é exatamente nesse espaço que a precipitação deve atingir o seu máximo, brutal


----------



## Fantkboy (21 Out 2011 às 22:51)

Mas que saudades de ver este tópico animado 
Está a sair a run das 18z... vai estar tudo assim  em cima dos ecrãs!

edit... não Zephyros essa é das 12z, lê as letras brancas no canto superior direito


----------



## Zephyros (21 Out 2011 às 22:56)

então agora a proxima será a das 18z, certo?


----------



## Fantkboy (21 Out 2011 às 23:00)

Zephyros disse:


> então agora a proxima será a das 18z, certo?



Peço desculpa... mas a que vai sair agora é a das 18z engano meu!

a ordem é esta 18z, 00z, 6z, 12z


----------



## Zephyros (21 Out 2011 às 23:02)

então aqui fica, acabadinha de sair:


----------



## shli30396 (21 Out 2011 às 23:04)

Zephyros disse:


> então agora a proxima será a das 18z, certo?



Certo, está a sair agora.



Zephyros disse:


> então aqui fica, acabadinha de sair:



Atenção que ainda não é essa. no canto superior direito diz 12Z, deve dizer 18Z.
Vê pela cor das bolas ao lado das horas:
00Z - Roxo
06Z - Vermelho
12Z - Ciano
18Z - Verde
A run demora algum tempo até estar completa. Basta esperares que todas as bolas fiquem verdes para a run das 18Z. 

Edit: Ok, já está corrigido.

O Estofex esta madrugada já deve dizer qualquer coisa. Vamos lá ver se há muita  prevista.


----------



## Jocru (21 Out 2011 às 23:06)

Zephyros disse:


> então aqui fica, acabadinha de sair:



épá, acho que agravou, pensava que era nesta que ia tirar a precipitação toda mas parece que me enganei...


----------



## Redfish (21 Out 2011 às 23:07)

Parece que coloca mais chuva, mas as runs mais fiaveis são as das 00 e 12, certo?


----------



## Zephyros (21 Out 2011 às 23:07)

a do UKMO então, até mete medo


----------



## Zephyros (21 Out 2011 às 23:09)

pessoal mais experiente, o que é que me dizem disto, está medonho, não acham?


----------



## Jocru (21 Out 2011 às 23:13)

O Coamps também dá bastante chuva


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Out 2011 às 23:20)

Esta run das 18 do GFS colocou a precipitação mais a sul, na zona de Sines. Mas, vendo todos os modelos, isto está muito confuso, digo eu, por exemplo, o GEM mete grosso da precipitação no Algarve, o UKMO coloca alguma severidade no Noroeste do país, até está bastante parecido ao Hirlam mas o Hirlam é de 6 horas. O BOM ACCESS mete a zona de Lisboa e do Algarve com elevada precipitação.


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2011 às 23:22)

Zephyros disse:


> pessoal mais experiente, o que é que me dizem disto, está medonho, não acham?


*Notas*

O modelo UKMO que apresentaste, tem acumulações de precipitação de 12 horas. O gfs é apenas de 6h.
Vejam o período.

Outra coisa, para não haver confusão.
Quanto põem uma carta de precipitação do gfs, por exemplo, às 8h de segunda-feira, significa que é a quantidade de precipitação que cai entre as 2h e as 8h, ou seja, num espaço de 6h.

Mas não esquecer que o meteociel é francês. Logo, isso convertido para hora portuguesa é: das 1h às 7h.
E convertido para hora UTC é das 0h às 6h.
Períodos de 6 horas.


----------



## shli30396 (21 Out 2011 às 23:22)

Redfish disse:


> Parece que coloca mais chuva, mas as runs mais fiaveis são as das 00 e 12, certo?



Exacto, o melhor será mesmo aguardar pela run das 00Z e das 12Z.
Amanhã o HIRLAM já deve abranger este evento, à partida com valores mais realistas.


----------



## Redfish (21 Out 2011 às 23:26)

A cerca de 48 horas da entrada da frente prevista para o nosso continente penso já é um dado mais que adquirido que vai chover bem, agora quantidades e localização penso que somente horas antes e atraves da imagens de Satelite e Radar.

_Agora os modelos servem e bem para as autoridades competentes analisarem a situação e emitirem os  devidos alertas caso entendam ser necessario._


----------



## Zephyros (21 Out 2011 às 23:41)

em relação ao dia de amanhã, não consigo entender como é que se prevê chuva, a imagem de satélite está assim, e aquelas nuvens em Marrocos vão para outro lado

http://www.sat24.com/en/sp


----------



## c.bernardino (21 Out 2011 às 23:46)

AnDré disse:


> *Notas*
> 
> 
> Outra coisa, para não haver confusão.
> Quanto põem uma carta de precipitação do gfs, por exemplo, às 8h de segunda-feira, significa que é a quantidade de precipitação que cai entre as 2h e as 8h, ou seja, num espaço de 6h.



Curioso. Andei enganado anos. pensava que o periodo de 6h começava 3h antes e 3h depois da hora da carta. Ou seja, neste caso particular, seria a precipitação das 5h até às 11h.


----------



## shli30396 (21 Out 2011 às 23:51)

Esta run das 18Z do GFS tirou alguma pujança à frente de quarta-feira, excepto a noroeste do país, mas esta ainda está a 5 dias e a run não é a mais fiável.


----------



## AnDré (22 Out 2011 às 00:00)

c.bernardino disse:


> Curioso. Andei enganado anos. pensava que o periodo de 6h começava 3h antes e 3h depois da hora da carta. Ou seja, neste caso particular, seria a precipitação das 5h até às 11h.



Pois, é comum alguns interpretarem dessa forma. 

Run das 18h, significa que começa a contar exactamente a partir desse momento.
Ou seja, as primeiras 6h de precipitação correspondem ao acumulado de precipitação entre as 18h e as 0h.
20h e 2h - hora francesa (meteociel).
19h e 1h - hora portuguesa. 

No fim-de-semana de 29/30, quando a hora mudar, ficamos igual à hora UTC. Portanto, a run das 18h corresponderá às nossas 18.
E +1h em França (meteociel), e não +2h como é no horário de verão.


----------



## João Sousa (22 Out 2011 às 00:06)

AnDré disse:


> Pois, é comum alguns interpretarem dessa forma.
> 
> Run das 18h, significa que começa a contar exactamente a partir desse momento.
> Ou seja, as primeiras 6h de precipitação correspondem ao acumulado de precipitação entre as 18h e as 0h.
> ...



Um esclarecimento muito pertinente, dado que eu também estava equivocado!

Respondam-me a uma questão pff. Perante as circunstâncias do sistema frontal de domingo/segunda qual é a espessura aproximada das nuvens que carregam a precipitação? 
Eu sei que é uma pergunta secundária e até algo estúpida... loool
Abraço


----------



## Geiras (22 Out 2011 às 00:18)

Para aqui o GFS tirou muita chuva e também bastante vento...



Zephyros disse:


> em relação ao dia de amanhã, não consigo entender como é que se prevê chuva, a imagem de satélite está assim, e aquelas nuvens em Marrocos vão para outro lado
> 
> http://www.sat24.com/en/sp



Penso que seja daqui que irá nascer alguma instabilidade progredindo para Norte.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Out 2011 às 00:32)

Também penso o mesmo Geias...

Relativamente ao GFS esperemos que seja apenas uma RUN... Pois praticamente desapareceu a frente de quarta feira...


----------



## Vince (22 Out 2011 às 00:37)

João Sousa disse:


> Respondam-me a uma questão pff. Perante as circunstâncias do sistema frontal de domingo/segunda qual é a espessura aproximada das nuvens que carregam a precipitação?
> Eu sei que é uma pergunta secundária e até algo estúpida... loool
> Abraço



Não entendi bem a pergunta, espessura em que sentido ? Altura das mesmas, etc ?
Numa superfície frontal deste género temos todo o tipo de nuvens, das mais baixas até às mais altas.


----------



## Norther (22 Out 2011 às 00:43)

Geiras disse:


> Para aqui o GFS tirou muita chuva e também bastante vento...
> 
> 
> 
> Penso que seja daqui que irá nascer alguma instabilidade progredindo para Norte.




Podes ver aqui a evolução da nebulosidade 
http://www.met.fu-berlin.de/terra3d/video/skycover.mpg


----------



## João Sousa (22 Out 2011 às 00:44)

Vince disse:


> Não entendi bem a pergunta, espessura em que sentido ? Altura das mesmas, etc ?
> Numa superfície frontal deste género temos todo o tipo de nuvens, das mais baixas até às mais altas.



Refiro-me à largura das nuvens, tendo como referência um suposto plano paralelo imaginário da crosta terrestre? Não sei se me faço entender!


----------



## stormy (22 Out 2011 às 00:48)

Faz-me confusão como muita gente anda a olhar para runs e sempre a postar coisas como " a frente desapareceu", " tirou-me chuva", "tirou-me vento"...
As run´s das 06z e 18z são saidas menos fiaveis que devem ser usadas apenas como meio de confirmação...um cenario ás 06z e 18z que bata insistentemente certo com as run´s principais e mais fiaveis das 00z e 12z é geralmente um cenario forte, o oposto é um cenario fraco...e portanto estas saidas devem ser usadas apenas desse modo.

Tambem run´s isoladas pouco valem...

Vá lá, façam um esforço por fazer posts mais pertinentes, com duvidas vossas, ou com analises mais ponderadas em vez de andarem a disparar para todo o lado mal sai um modelo

Há muita gente que consulta este forum como complemento para terem ideia de como organizar as suas vidas em função do tempo..e se houver um esforço para manter este espaço organizado e "limpinho" a informação passa melhor.. e tanto nós como os visitantes deste forum podem ir aprendendo cada vez mais


----------



## stormy (22 Out 2011 às 00:59)

João Sousa disse:


> Refiro-me à largura das nuvens, tendo como referência um suposto plano paralelo imaginário da crosta terrestre? Não sei se me faço entender!



A frente vai ter uma certa "espessura"..talvez uns 80-100km...se queres que te diga, não tenho grande ideia, mas geralmente uma frente normal não excede os 150km na horizontal.
O mais importante aqui é a altura das celulas, uma frente activa como esta desenvolve grandes correntes  de ar ascendente, que é empurrado pelo ar frio atraz da frente.
O ar ao subir forma nuvens...nesta frente como há divergencia em altitude, o ar é ajudado a subir, e como há muito wind shear, a massa de ar que sobe é rapidamente afastada da frente, ajudando a que mais ar suba.
O wind shear tambem gera "vortices" nas nuvens, podendo gerar fenomenos extremos.
Por isso é que a frente será activa e espera-se alguns periodos de tempo mais agreste durante a sua passagem.

Quanto á questão do Zephyrus, amanhã a instabilidade terá origem numa faixa de ar quente e humido que vai entrar no sul e no centro do pais, a qual ajudada pelo aquecimento diurno e por uma pequena depressão em altura, deverá gerar aguaceiros e trovoadas dispersos...mas isso será só mais á tarde


----------



## shli30396 (22 Out 2011 às 02:32)

Saída do HIRLAM 18Z (período de 3 horas):


----------



## Jorge_scp (22 Out 2011 às 08:22)

Agora que a distância temporal o permite, penso que é altura de começar a olhar para os modelos de mesoescala, com melhor resolução. 

ALADIN





MM5





WRF





HIRLAM





COAMPS





Todos os modelos de mesoescala colocam imensa precipitação pelo menos nalguma zona do país, só essa zona não é exactamente concordante, embora a Grande Lisboa e margem sul seja a mais consensual. Para mim, é a prova que há condições favoráveis a que possam ocorrer fenómenos extremos durante a passagem da frente nalguns locais, provavelmente devido a algumas células embebidas na frente. O nowcasting vai ser fundamental neste evento...


----------



## c.bernardino (22 Out 2011 às 09:05)

Relativamente à tarde de hoje, estou com alguma dúvida sobre a intensidade real da instabilidade sobre o nosso território.
Ela está lá! existe mas é mais fraca do que eu tinha pensado.


----------



## AnDré (22 Out 2011 às 09:21)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Agora que a distância temporal o permite, penso que é altura de começar a olhar para os modelos de mesoescala, com melhor resolução.
> 
> ALADIN



O ALADIN, modelo do IM, está sozinho numa previsão diluviana para a Lisboa.
Entre as 12 e as 18h UTC de amanhã, antes da frente propriamente dita, o modelo prevê >50mm em Lisboa.


----------



## Jorge_scp (22 Out 2011 às 09:36)

AnDré disse:


> O ALADIN, modelo do IM, está sozinho numa previsão diluviana para a Lisboa.
> Entre as 12 e as 18h UTC de amanhã, antes da frente propriamente dita, o modelo prevê >50mm em Lisboa.



Pois é, nem tinha reparado que esse mapa era entre as 15 e 18 horas de amanhã! Estranho...


----------



## Snifa (22 Out 2011 às 09:49)

O IM já lançou os avisos:

uma boa parte do País em Alerta Laranja por chuvas,  ventos fortes e trovoadas:









http://www.meteo.pt/pt/index.html

será de esperar portanto uma frente de actividade moderada a forte,em especial no Norte e parte de Centro, no Algarve alerta laranja  para ventos fortes , o pior da precipitação ( alerta laranja) está no Noroeste do País...noutras regiões alerta amarelo...

pelo menos para já são estes os avisos do IM, e naturalmente serão actualizados nas próximas horas...

Distrito do Porto:


----------



## c.bernardino (22 Out 2011 às 10:14)

Snifa disse:


> O IM já lançou os avisos:
> 
> uma boa parte do País em Alerta Laranja por chuvas  ventos fortes e trovoadas:
> 
> ...



Este alerta é curioso
se os próprios modelos corridos pelo IM dão um pico brutal de precipitação para lisboa e lisboa está só amarelo.
(ver o post do Jorge_scp de hoje)
Não acredito que o alerta tenha sido feito de animo leve e isso demonstra que as saidas dos modelos devem ser interpretadas com sensibilidade e experiência e não de forma literal.
Mas mesmo assim acho que há pontos da zona de lisboa que correm algum risco. Baixa de alcantara, frielas (loures)...


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2011 às 10:24)

c.bernardino disse:


> Este alerta é curioso
> se os próprios modelos corridos pelo IM dão um pico brutal de precipitação para lisboa e lisboa está só amarelo.
> (ver o post do Jorge_scp de hoje)
> Não acredito que o alerta tenha sido feito de animo leve e isso demonstra que as saidas dos modelos devem ser interpretadas com sensibilidade e experiência e não de forma literal.
> Mas mesmo assim acho que há pontos da zona de lisboa que correm algum risco. Baixa de alcantara, frielas (loures)...



Os alertas estão bem lançados sendo que me parece, que o periodo de precipitação será maior no Norte e Centro, enquanto que no Algarve por exemplo a frente será bastante estreita, e comparando até com a previsão de nebulosidade para amanhã creio que aqui para o Algarve até deve estar sol, durante grande parte do dia, ou com nuvens.
No litoral norte e Centro deverá começar a chover mais intensidade pelo meio da tarde, e prolongando-se até meio da madrugada.
No Algarve deve começar de madrugada, e acabar de madrugada, provavelmente deverá ocorrer a precipitação toda em cerca de duas de horas, mas como isto está sempre a mudar ...
Basta ver o que se passou com o dia de hoje e parte do dia de amanhã aqui pro sul ...


----------



## Snifa (22 Out 2011 às 10:24)

c.bernardino disse:


> Este alerta é curioso
> se os próprios modelos corridos pelo IM dão um pico brutal de precipitação para lisboa e lisboa está só amarelo.
> (ver o post do Jorge_scp de hoje)
> Não acredito que o alerta tenha sido feito de animo leve e isso demonstra que as saidas dos modelos devem ser interpretadas com sensibilidade e experiência e não de forma literal.
> Mas mesmo assim acho que há pontos da zona de lisboa que correm algum risco. Baixa de alcantara, frielas (loures)...



Segundo as cartas do ECM  não há assim um pico de precipitação tão grande sobre Lisboa:


















Já o Aladin mostra localmente chuva forte na região de Lisboa, como já mencionaram acima ( Jorge_scp) ...


----------



## Rainy (22 Out 2011 às 10:35)

Agora não dá chuva torrencial para Lix mas á pouco dava pode voltar a colocar!!
Mas a seguír a esta frente temos mais chuva não é?


----------



## c.bernardino (22 Out 2011 às 10:46)

Aurélio,
ninguém disse que os alertas estavam mal lançados, ok?
só chamei a atenção, com fins didáticos, para o facto do IM não seguir o seu HIRLAm religiosamente, mas antes fazer um cruzamento de dados de modelos, de várias corridas (provavelmente), analisados de forma critica, que é o que todos deveriamos fazer. 
Por mim fim de participação. Não me encontro no tópico para atacar ou ser atacado, nem pessoas, nem instituições.


----------



## Fantkboy (22 Out 2011 às 10:55)

c.bernardino disse:


> Aurélio,
> ninguém disse que os alertas estavam mal lançados, ok?
> só chamei a atenção, com fins didáticos, para o facto do IM não seguir o seu HIRLAm religiosamente, mas antes fazer um cruzamento de dados de modelos, de várias corridas (provavelmente), analisados de forma critica, que é o que todos deveriamos fazer.
> Por mim fim de participação. Não me encontro no tópico para atacar ou ser atacado, nem pessoas, nem instituições.



Confesso que fiquei incrédulo em relação ao Alerta laranja para o Algarve!
Mas parece que seja esta a razão:







Segundo o gfs, parece que se formará um pequeno núcleo depressionário.

edit: ainda não tive a oportunidade de analisar outros modelos!


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2011 às 11:08)

Olhando aos mapas de ventos do GFS parece que temos a confirmação da informação.
Então temos duas fases distintas em termos de vento ...
1ª Fase: Pre-Frontal
O Cavamento a noroeste de Portugal dar-se-á no Domingo de manhã, mais cedo do que o eu estava á espera, sendo que nessa 1ª ciclogénse a noroeste faz aumentar fortemente o vento no litoral norte e centro e em particular no Minho e Douro litoral, devendo ser acompanhado por chuva logo depois do almoço, sendo intensa nessa região ...
Após essa fase do pre-frontal dar-se-á uma pequena pausa entre as 12h e as 18h, em termos de vento sendo que o frontal a norte deverá atingir o Minho e Douro nessa altura.

2ª Fase: Frontal no Centro e Sul
Abaixo do Mondego esse frontal surgirá mais ao final do dia e será nessa altura que a sul do Tejo o vento será mais forte e em especial no Algarve onde poderá atingir os 100 km/h tal como no Minho e Douro. A chuva deverá atingir a zona de lisboa aí a partir das 18h, e o Algarve ocidental mais á noite.
Em termos de intensidade da precipitação aí ainda existem muitas dúvidas, mas atenção que isto está sempre a mudar ...


----------



## Fantkboy (22 Out 2011 às 11:09)

Aladin


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2011 às 11:10)

Não se preocupem com os avisos isso vai sendo alterado até amanha ao fim do dia!! quanto a mim a precipitação mais extrema vai ser no Centro e no Sul o mesmo se aplica ao vento que vai ser mais forte no Sul, mas isto tudo tem a ver com a formação dessa baixa secundaria que provavelmente vai entrar pela zona centro a ir rapidamente para NNE com um valor a rondar os 990hpa penso que vai ser mesmo parecido ao que mostra agora o GFS...localmente vão haver problemas quanto a isso tenho poucas duvidas tanto pelo vento como pela chuva entre a possibilidade de algum fenómeno mais extremo ainda.


----------



## David sf (22 Out 2011 às 11:17)

Se formos a ver só Viana, Braga e Porto têm alerta laranja para chuva, os restantes distritos estão em alerta laranja por vento, e com excepção do Algarve é devido a terem terras altas. A situação ainda é um pouco confusa, mas parece que, como ocorre quase sempre, a frente vai acabar por chegar mais cedo que o previsto, afectando o litoral norte ainda a meio da tarde de domingo, e poupa a hora de ponta de segunda feira.

O alerta laranja para o litoral norte é normal, estão previstos acumulados interessantes, e que podem ser potenciados pelo efeito orográfico. Mas acho que a região de Leiria, Lisboa, Setúbal e litoral alentejano vão ser igualmente afectados. Senão vejamos a previsão do UKMO para a mais noite de segunda feira:






Uma depressão secundário que os modelos estão com muita dificuldade em modelar (apesar de neste momento haver concordância entre GFS, ECMWF e UKMO), é neste momento colocada, com pouco cavamento, a atravessar o continente no sentido oeste-este, na latitude de Lisboa. Portanto, enquanto que no litoral norte teríamos uma situação normal de atravessamento de um frente fria, no sul do país teríamos algo muito mais complexo, um desfilar de frentes (três em poucas horas) que originaria acumulados muito maiores, resultantes de um período de instabilidade prolongado, entre as 15 h de domingo e as 6 h de segunda. É isto também que o ALADIN está vendo, e por isso mete muito mais precipitação na zona de Lisboa. Ainda mais complicado, e possível neste momento, seria a depressão secundária cavar mais e termos um autêntico vendaval na madrugada de segunda.

Conclusão, acho que o IM fez bem em (ainda) não ter colocado os distritos de Leiria, Lisboa, Setúbal e Beja, pelo menos estes, em alerta laranja, pois a modelação que eu descrevi é vista pela primeira vez, e portanto manda o bom senso que seja confirmada, mas acredito que a manter-se o IM elevará os alertas. Nota de elogio para a antecipação dos avisos, com 48 horas de antecedência já está tudo avisado, desde os órgãos de CS até à Protecção Cívil.


----------



## Fantkboy (22 Out 2011 às 11:28)

David sf disse:


> Se formos a ver só Viana, Braga e Porto têm alerta laranja para chuva, os restantes distritos estão em alerta laranja por vento, e com excepção do Algarve é devido a terem terras altas. A situação ainda é um pouco confusa, mas parece que, como ocorre quase sempre, a frente vai acabar por chegar mais cedo que o previsto, afectando o litoral norte ainda a meio da tarde de domingo, e poupa a hora de ponta de segunda feira.
> 
> O alerta laranja para o litoral norte é normal, estão previstos acumulados interessantes, e que podem ser potenciados pelo efeito orográfico. Mas acho que a região de Leiria, Lisboa, Setúbal e litoral alentejano vão ser igualmente afectados. Senão vejamos a previsão do UKMO para a mais noite de segunda feira:
> 
> ...




Esperar para ver. 
Não nos podemos esquecer do famoso dia de 23/12/2009 

Muito bem o I.M em antecipar os Avisos! Ainda temos 48 horas... os avisos estão lá... sejam modificados ou não só os próximos modelos o dirão... por isso é preciso calma... estaremos cá para ver


----------



## PedroAfonso (22 Out 2011 às 11:39)

Rainy disse:


> Agora não dá chuva torrencial para Lix mas á pouco dava pode voltar a colocar!!
> Mas a seguír a esta frente temos mais chuva não é?



O que aconselho é a tomar mais atenção ao que é postado no fórum. Há questões que fazes cujas respostas já foram dadas aqui e que as imagens postadas são explícitas e os modelos não enganam. O fórum também disponibiliza um meteograma intuitivo por isso não te admires de não receber respostas a esse tipo de perguntas. Fica aqui o reparo.

Estamos em compasso de espera para a chegada da instabilidade para a região sul do país.


----------



## Paulo H (22 Out 2011 às 11:44)

David sf disse:


> Se formos a ver só Viana, Braga e Porto têm alerta laranja para chuva, os restantes distritos estão em alerta laranja por vento, e com excepção do Algarve é devido a terem terras altas. A situação ainda é um pouco confusa, mas parece que, como ocorre quase sempre, a frente vai acabar por chegar mais cedo que o previsto, afectando o litoral norte ainda a meio da tarde de domingo, e poupa a hora de ponta de segunda feira.
> 
> O alerta laranja para o litoral norte é normal, estão previstos acumulados interessantes, e que podem ser potenciados pelo efeito orográfico. Mas acho que a região de Leiria, Lisboa, Setúbal e litoral alentejano vão ser igualmente afectados. Senão vejamos a previsão do UKMO para a mais noite de segunda feira:
> 
> ...



Mapa interessante de se ver.. Quase impossível ir em linha recta do norte de marrocos até à finlandia, sem chover! Assim dá gosto, é de encher a vista!


----------



## João Sousa (22 Out 2011 às 11:45)

stormy disse:


> A frente vai ter uma certa "espessura"..talvez uns 80-100km...se queres que te diga, não tenho grande ideia, mas geralmente uma frente normal não excede os 150km na horizontal.
> O mais importante aqui é a altura das celulas, uma frente activa como esta desenvolve grandes correntes  de ar ascendente, que é empurrado pelo ar frio atraz da frente.
> O ar ao subir forma nuvens...nesta frente como há divergencia em altitude, o ar é ajudado a subir, e como há muito wind shear, a massa de ar que sobe é rapidamente afastada da frente, ajudando a que mais ar suba.
> O wind shear tambem gera "vortices" nas nuvens, podendo gerar fenomenos extremos.
> ...



Obrigado pelo esclarecimento!
Abraço


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Out 2011 às 11:46)

Continua tudo muito nervoso aqui neste fórum.
Acredito que esta situação acabará já amanhã e que a chuva e o tempo mais fresco arrefecerá os ânimos.

Enquanto isso não acontece deixo aqui a previsão "oficiosa" para hoje e eventualmente para amanhã:






P.S.: RIR É O MELHOR REMÉDIO!


----------



## stormy (22 Out 2011 às 11:50)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Pois é, nem tinha reparado que esse mapa era entre as 15 e 18 horas de amanhã! Estranho...



Esta frente tem uma coisa que normalmente não costuma haver muito em Portugal, um sector quente vasto e muito instavel...com o CAPE/LI a ficar em valores respectivamente entre os 500-800j/kg e os -1 a -3..
Portanto é perfeitamente plausivel que ocorra convecção intensa com grande libertação de precipitação dado o ar muito quente e humido.
Á medida que se aproxima a frente, a instabilidade vai piorar á medida que os parametros severos aumentam...a helicidade,shear, etc.


----------



## João Sousa (22 Out 2011 às 12:00)

Aristocrata disse:


> Continua tudo muito nervoso aqui neste fórum.
> Acredito que esta situação acabará já amanhã e que a chuva e o tempo mais fresco arrefecerá os ânimos.
> 
> Enquanto isso não acontece deixo aqui a previsão "oficiosa" para hoje e eventualmente para amanhã:
> ...



Bom apontamento humorístico, que também é muito necessário! loool
Abraço


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Out 2011 às 12:02)

Bom dia já nao via o forum animada ha mt tempo...
mas tambem nao e preciso haver discusoes e sentimentos de transtorno por acontecer ou deixar de acontecer....

bem o que realmente me surpreendem foi o facto de a frente afectar Portugal ja amanha...



CURIOSAMENTE










Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Previsão para 2ª feira, 24 de outubro de 2011

Céu muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte até ao início da manhã,
passando gradualmente a regime de aguaceiros, que poderão
ser de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela a
partir da tarde.
Vento moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) predominando de sul,
rodando gradualmente para oeste e diminuindo de intensidade
a partir do final da tarde.
Nas terras altas, vento forte a muito forte (50 a 75 km/h)
de sudoeste com rajadas da ordem dos 100 km/h, rodando para
oeste e tornando-se forte (35 a 50 km/h) a partir da tarde.
Descida da temperatura máxima, em especial nas regiões do interior.



Penso que esta previsao vai ser mudada em relaçao ao vento e a cota de neve possa descer um pouco mais.


----------



## Rainy (22 Out 2011 às 12:05)

Apesar do IM e da proteção civel estarem já em alerta, as pessoas pareçem ainda não ter reparado no que aí vem e ainda por cima com o dia de sol que está hoje e mais uma vez por aqui as sarjetas continuam entupidas!!!


----------



## Fantkboy (22 Out 2011 às 12:11)

para Hoje, estofex!









> SYNOPSIS and DISCUSSION
> 
> High pressure now dominates eastern and central Europe. Atlantic lows are slowly approaching southwestern Europe and will not yet reach during this period. Most convection takes place between Africa and the Iberian Peninsula, which may form a slight low pressure area with enhanced convective activity moving towards the Balearic islands early Sunday. Flash floods due to excessive rainfall are localy possible as onshore flow creates a convergence line and orographic lifting, which augment chances of persistent convection. Deep layer shear and 0-3 km SREH appear just large enough (15 m/s, 100-200 m²/s²) to also have some chance of supercells (with large hail) and long-lived multicells. Waterspouts are also well possible.
> Also between Tunisia, southern Italy and Albania storms can occur. An isolated flash flood is not ruled out due to weak carrying flow but instability is low.


----------



## ACalado (22 Out 2011 às 12:20)

Passagem da frente aos "olhos" do meteoblue, tudo indica que o pico da precipitação será durante a madrugada de Segunda-Feira.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Out 2011 às 12:36)

Jorge_scp disse:


> WRF
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qual é o link para aceder a este modelo?


----------



## boneli (22 Out 2011 às 14:31)

Paulo H disse:


> Mapa interessante de se ver.. Quase impossível ir em linha recta do norte de marrocos até à finlandia, sem chover! Assim dá gosto, é de encher a vista!





De facto...vendo bem a imagem, 4 sistemas de baixas pressões, quase alinhadas desde a Gronelândia até Marrocos práticamente.


Continuam as duvidas relativas ás quantidades de chuva e os locais onde a precipitação vai ser mais forte. Só mesmo na altura é que vamos conseguir ver isso.


----------



## NunoBrito (22 Out 2011 às 15:50)

*Previsão para domingo, 23 de outubro de 2011*

Céu muito nublado, temporariamente pouco nublado durante a manhã.
Chuva, por vezes forte a partir da tarde.
Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, tornando-se forte (35 a 50 km/h) com rajadas da ordem dos 100 km/h no litoral, e soprando forte a muito forte (50 a 75 km/h) com rajadas
até 110 km/h nas terras altas em especial a partir da tarde.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

*Grande Lisboa:*
Céu muito nublado, temporariamente pouco nublado no início da manhã.
Chuva, por vezes forte a partir da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, tornando-se forte (35 a 50 km/h) com rajadas até 100 km/h.

*Grande Porto:*
Céu muito nublado.
Chuva, por vezes forte durante a tarde.
Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, temporariamente forte (35 a 50 km/h) com rajadas até 100 km/h.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/


----------



## jorge1990 (22 Out 2011 às 16:57)

Na madrugada de dia 24, os níveis de precipitação são elevados na região Centro, Grande Lisboa e Península de Setúbal, ou seja o cenário é mais ou menos idêntico ao da última run das 12z de ontem.


----------



## alex vieria (22 Out 2011 às 18:54)

Penso que as regiões que experimentarão maior acumulação em precipitação serão no Centro e Sul do Distrito de *Castelo Branco*, Norte dos Distritos de *Portalegre* e *Santarém*, Sul e Leste do Distrito de *Setúbal* o Centro do Distrito de *Évora*, Norte do Distrito de *Beja* e por último regiões montanhosas do *barlavento Algarvio*.


----------



## DRC (22 Out 2011 às 19:19)

alex vieria disse:


> Penso que as regiões que experimentarão maior acumulação em precipitação serão no Centro e Sul do Distrito de *Castelo Branco*, Norte dos Distritos de *Portalegre* e *Santarém*, Sul e Leste do Distrito de *Setúbal* o Centro do Distrito de *Évora*, Norte do Distrito de *Beja* e por último regiões montanhosas do *barlavento Algarvio*.



E Lisboa?


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (22 Out 2011 às 19:33)

Eu peço desculpa de estar a discurdar de maior parte de voces mas a meu ver não será assim nada de mais o que se preve um tempural segundo o IM , .
Acho que não passara de um aguaceiros pontualmente fortes e uma ventinho porque granizo e trovoado não me parece que venha acontecer .,
Espero estár errado e poder apreciar um grande temporal , mas não me parece que isso vá acontecer .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Out 2011 às 20:04)

meteo.ptlousada disse:


> Eu peço desculpa de estar a discurdar de maior parte de voces mas a meu ver não será assim nada de mais o que se preve um tempural segundo o IM , .
> Acho que não passara de um aguaceiros pontualmente fortes e uma ventinho porque granizo e trovoado não me parece que venha acontecer .,
> Espero estár errado e poder apreciar um grande temporal , mas não me parece que isso vá acontecer .



É esperar para ver.

E já agora, "escreva português", sff.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Out 2011 às 20:05)

meteo.ptlousada disse:


> Eu peço desculpa de estar a discurdar de maior parte de voces mas a meu ver não será assim nada de mais o que se preve um tempural segundo o IM , .
> Acho que não passara de um aguaceiros pontualmente fortes e uma ventinho porque granizo e trovoado não me parece que venha acontecer .,
> Espero estár errado e poder apreciar um grande temporal , mas não me parece que isso vá acontecer .



Porque???
já não estamos a 1 semana, mas sim a um dia de previsões... não há motivo para não acreditar.


----------



## Rainy (22 Out 2011 às 20:06)

Vamos mas é esperar pelo dia de amanhã que pareçe-me sera na maioria chuvoso,ventoso e nublado!


----------



## João Sousa (22 Out 2011 às 20:08)

IM altera a generalidade dos alertas de amarelo para laranja.


----------



## ruijacome (22 Out 2011 às 20:12)

Ola,

A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil, colocou todos os corpos de bombeiros em Alerta Amarelo, a partir das 12h00 de amanhã ..


----------



## Fantkboy (22 Out 2011 às 20:53)

Nova saida do modelo dos nuestros irmanos Hirlam...

A modelar também aquela segunda depressão segundaria.






É quase certo que esta vai acontecer! Algo em que os modelos estão muito concisos 


Em relação a precipitação temos isto segundo o hirlam! 






Continuamos com muita precipitação! Desta vez mais confinada a norte!


----------



## Zephyros (22 Out 2011 às 21:16)

a ultima run do GFS(12z) colocou um agravamento na quantidade da chuva, em especial na zona de Lisboa/Leiria, para a madrugada de segunda, ora vejam lá:






entretanto a proxima run deverá sair perto das 22:30, vamos ver se mantem ou se ameniza, embora os mais experientes assinalem o facto de a run das 18z ser dada a exageros e menos precisa(a proxima que vai sair).

o IM por outro lado, passou todo o território continental a alerta laranja para chuva e vento, exceptuando os dois distritos de trás os montes e o da guarda, que estão apenas laranja devido ao vento e a amarelo devido à chuva.


----------



## lucitown (22 Out 2011 às 21:19)

Não consigo entender o Estofex, para o Norte nada enquanto o Instituto de Meteorologia prevê um temporal!


----------



## AnDré (22 Out 2011 às 21:21)

lucitown disse:


> Não consigo entender o Estofex, para o Norte nada enquanto o Instituto de Meteorologia prevê um temporal!



O Estofex ainda só tem a previsão para o dia de hoje e até amanhã às 6 UTC (7h da manhã).

Portanto, só mais logo é que sai a previsão para amanhã.


----------



## NfrG (22 Out 2011 às 21:29)

João Sousa disse:


> IM altera a generalidade dos alertas de amarelo para laranja.



No entanto, retirou os avisos de trovoada e de granizo.


----------



## Zephyros (22 Out 2011 às 21:47)

estou em crer que os avisos do IM irão ser ajustados à medida que o evento se vai aproximando.

poderá não ser uma situação que motive um aviso vermelho para certas zonas, mas tambem não coloco de parte essa opção.


----------



## Zephyros (22 Out 2011 às 22:23)

está quase a sair a run das 18z do GFS


----------



## Zephyros (22 Out 2011 às 22:46)

acabadinha de sair do forno












ora analisem lá, penso que abrandou um pouco, não acham?


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (22 Out 2011 às 23:52)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> É esperar para ver.
> 
> E já agora, "escreva português", sff.



Desculpa me mas português não é o meu forte .
Exacto esperar para ver


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (22 Out 2011 às 23:56)

Por aqui já cairam umas pingas e bem grossas , está algum frio


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2011 às 00:01)

Ela já anda aí


----------



## NunoBrito (23 Out 2011 às 00:37)

*PRECIPITAÇÃO FORTE, VENTOS FORTES E AGITAÇÃO MARÍTIMA*

CONDIÇÕES METEOROLÓGICAS ADVERSAS: PRECIPITAÇÃO FORTE, VENTOS FORTES E AGITAÇÃO MARÍTIMA 

Segundo informações do Instituto de Meteorologia, a partir da tarde de Domingo, 23 de outubro, e até ao início da tarde de segunda-feira, 24 de outubro, o estado do tempo no território de Portugal Continental será caracterizado por precipitação persistente e intensa, ventos fortes, agitação marítima na costa ocidental, possível queda de granizo e trovoadas. Para segunda-feira, 24 de outubro, salienta-se ainda uma acentuada descida da temperatura.

Estas condições são propiciadoras de:

•Piso rodoviário escorregadio e eventual formação de lençóis de água; 
•Cheias rápidas em meio urbano, por acumulação de águas pluviais ou insuficiências dos sistemas de drenagem; 
•Inundações por transbordo de linhas de água nas zonas historicamente mais vulneráveis; 
•Danos em estruturas montadas ou suspensas;
•Inundações de estruturas urbanas subterrâneas com deficiência de drenagem e 
•Acidentes na orla marítima. 

*Face a estas previsões, a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC) decidiu determinar o ALERTA AMARELO do Sistema Integrado de Operações de Protecção e Socorro (SIOPS) entre as 12h00 de Domingo e as 12h00 de segunda-feira de forma a aumentar a prontidão dos Agentes de Protecção Civil e Entidades integrantes do SIOPS e recomenda à população em geral que adopte as seguintes medidas de autoproteção:*

•Acompanhamento das informações do Instituto de Meteorologia e indicações da Protecção Civil e das Forças de Segurança;
•Desobstrução dos sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais e retirada de inertes e outros objectos que possam ser arrastados ou criem obstáculos ao livre escoamento das águas; 
•Condução especialmente atenta, defensiva e a velocidade reduzida, com especial atenção aos lençóis de água ou gelo que podem formar-se nas estradas e outras vias.
•Não atravessamento de zonas inundadas, de modo a precaver o arrastamento de pessoas ou viaturas para buracos no pavimento ou caixas de esgoto abertas;
•Fixação adequada de estruturas soltas, nomeadamente, andaimes, placards e outras estruturas suspensas e, 
•Evitar actividades relacionadas com o mar, nomeadamente pesca desportiva, desportos náuticos, passeios à beira-mar e estacionamento de veículos na orla marítima.


----------



## Fantkboy (23 Out 2011 às 00:39)

Eu fui o ultimo incrédulo... 

Penso que esteja já tudo definido em relação aos modelos... Vamos entrar na fase mais importante e mais emocionante... o Now-Casting... 
Vou descansar porque amanha a madrugada vai ser longa...


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2011 às 01:01)

Boa madrugada e bom domingo

A frente começa a ganhar força e o núcleo da depressão primária está a ganhar contornos excelentes. Já parece estilo "eye-like"...começa a ter um núcleo bem definido com uma banda nebulosa aparentemente densa.
falta saber se terá condições para ter convecção no seu interior quando chegar a terra.






Temos de fazer "now-casting" para sabermos precisamente o que iremos ter pela frente.
Certo é todas as províncias galegas (excepto o Lugo) tem previsão de precipitação horária superior a 15 litros\m2 e um acumulado superior a 40 lts\m2 em 12h.
Se os modelos acertarem poderemos ultrapassar esses valores em algumas regiões tanto do norte como do centro\sul.

Para aqueles que desejem seguir o radar da Corunha na vizinha galiza, este é o link: Radar Galiza
É interessante para o norte de PORTUGAL (esperar um pouco pois estará em actualizações)


----------



## lismen (23 Out 2011 às 01:03)

Em termos de tempo amanhã vai ser muito mau para o transporte aereo 

*TAF LPPT 222300Z 2300/2406 22010KT 9999 SCT020 
TEMPO 2300/2308 BKN010
BECMG 2310/2312 19018KT 
TEMPO 2312/2320 19020G30KT 
BECMG 2314/2316 3000 RA BR SCT003 BKN006 
BECMG 2318/2320 19025G40KT 
TEMPO 2320/2402 19035G55KT 1000 +TSRA BKN001 BKN002 SCT012CB *
*BECMG 2400/2402 30012KT 9999 NSW SCT015
TEMPO 2402/2406 6000 SHRA BKN015 FEW020CB*
Resumindo vento acima de 100 km h e trovoada forte 
Vamos ver como será o dia de amanhã a todos uma boa noite e um dia com muita chuva para todos


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2011 às 01:09)

lismen disse:


> Em termos de tempo amanhã vai ser muito mau para o transporte aereo
> 
> *TAF LPPT 222300Z 2300/2406 22010KT 9999 SCT020
> TEMPO 2300/2308 BKN010
> ...



95% das pessoas que aqui estão não entende o que postas-te, podias traduzir ?


----------



## lismen (23 Out 2011 às 01:15)

O resumo da parte pior ta posto por baixo do texto da taf em bold "resumindo"
Abraço


----------



## geoair.pt (23 Out 2011 às 08:51)

Mário Barros disse:


> 95% das pessoas que aqui estão não entende o que postas-te, podias traduzir ?


Boas,
para quem quiser descofificar TAF's e METAR's basta pesquisar no google por TAF METAR decoder, há inúmeros.Aqui fica logo o primeiro resultado:


> Location: LPPT
> Day of month: 22
> Time: 23:00 UTC
> Wind:  True direction = 220 degrees, Speed: 10 knots
> ...


Cumps


----------



## Aurélio (23 Out 2011 às 09:13)

Depois de passar a depressão vê-se no satélite a formação do sistema frontal com uma faixa de cerca de 150 km de largura e com um aspecto bastante amigável até ao momento ...
Contudo á medida que se forem aproximando do continente essas células deverão crescer ....


----------



## trovoadas (23 Out 2011 às 10:39)

Segundo o modelo Ecmwf disponível no site do IM
O grosso da precipitação deverá ser no Minho, Douro Litoral, parte de Trás os Montes  e no interior Alentejano.
A região do Algarve deverá ser a zona mais poupada ainda assim com uma boa rega.





Os modelos valem o que valem e agora é tempo de nowcasting e ver o que se irá passar ao certo.


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2011 às 10:50)

Continuo a dizer que a zona de maior precipitação (acumulados) vai ser a zona de Lisboa, Setúbal ,Alentejo e Algarve...onde vai fazer vento com maior intensidade vai ser o litoral alentejano a região de Lisboa e Algarve. Essa depressão secundaria é a responsável por ser estas regiões as mais afectadas ao final do dia de Domingo e inicio da madrugada de Segunda...agora é ver imagens de Satélite e radar


----------



## DRC (23 Out 2011 às 10:55)




----------



## David sf (23 Out 2011 às 12:05)

Acabaremos outubro com precipitação acima da normal? Creio que é uma hipótese bastante plausível, senão vejamos:

- Porto (Normal = 138 mm); Previsão até 31/10, GFS, 23/10, 06z: ~125 mm

- Bragança (85 mm); ~70 mm + 6,3 mm ocorridos ontem

- Coimbra (103 mm); ~85 mm

- Lisboa (80 mm); ~110 mm

- Évora (70 mm); ~100 mm + 11,1 mm ocorridos ontem; Se o GFS acertar nas quantidades de precipitação, já hoje fica acima da normal.

- Faro (63 mm); ~52 mm

A última run do GFS carregou muito na precipitação, principalmente no eixo Lisboa - Évora, apesar de ser a run das 06z, tem que se dar credibilidade, pois já incorporou dados das frentes formadas.

O ALADIN tem também uma forte linha de instabilidade a cruzar o Alentejo com alguns pontos de intensidade superior a 60 mm / 3 horas.


----------



## Vince (23 Out 2011 às 12:12)

Diferentes modelos


*GFS/MeteoPT
Prec. em 6 horas*
Tarde/Noite/Madrugada










*ECMWF/IM
Prec. em 6 horas*
Tarde/Noite/Madrugada









*WRF/Meteogalicia
Prec. horária*









*ALADIN/IM
Prec. em 3 horas*


----------



## xes (23 Out 2011 às 12:15)

Não sou muito especialista mas parece-me que os vários modelos estão em concordância.

E o norte parece que vai ficar com maior precipitação, no inicio e o sul vem depois também bastante agua.


----------



## shli30396 (23 Out 2011 às 12:17)

Será esta frente que se aproxima a que dará maior quantidade de precipitação, ou será alguma que se vai formar mais atrás? Está a andar a bom ritmo! 





A propósito, alguém sabe quando o Estofex faz as  previsões? É esquisito não haver nenhuma previsão para hoje.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Out 2011 às 12:27)

Não sou especialistas em tipos de nuvens mas esta frente parece muito instável, sendo que a frente é composta por várias células embebidas, no seu sistema sendo que não deverá ser uma chuva forte constante mas sim, mais periodos de chuva mais fraca alternando com outras de chuva torrencial.
No satélite nota-se duas zonas de nuvens, uma que se encontra junto ao Minho e Douro e outra que está neste momento ainda a oeste de Lisboa e bastante longe.
Depois desta frente, veremos o que se reserva para Quarta que está ainda muito indefinido, com pequenas oscilações que fazem enorme diferença...

É verdade a trovoada hoje deverá acompanhar a precipitação mais forte sendo que o GFS coloca ela no litoral centro....

Este sistema parece também susceptivel a desgostos, dado que a sorte pode calhar a uns e outros nem por isso (intensidade da chuva) ...

Estou de olho no mês de Novembro em que estou com a impressão que os modelos começam a criar uma sistema tipo AA a oeste de portugal, Anticiclone escandinavo, e possivel sistema depressão algures encostado a Portugal ou algures na PI !!

Situação a acompanhar ....


----------



## Aurélio (23 Out 2011 às 12:29)

shli30396 disse:


> Será esta frente que se aproxima a que dará maior quantidade de precipitação, ou será alguma que se vai formar mais atrás? Está a andar a bom ritmo!



A frente é mesmo essa ... pelo menos para o Minho e Douro, contudo parece-me que o conjunto de células que dará precipitação mais forte na zona do Vale do Tejo/Setubal e Alentejo ainda não se formou ...


----------



## shli30396 (23 Out 2011 às 12:34)

Aurélio disse:


> A frente é mesmo essa ... pelo menos para o Minho e Douro, contudo parece-me que o conjunto de células que dará precipitação mais forte na zona do Vale do Tejo/Setubal e Alentejo ainda não se formou ...



Ok, obrigado pelo esclarecimento.


----------



## João Sousa (23 Out 2011 às 13:26)

Aurélio disse:


> Não sou especialistas em tipos de nuvens mas esta frente parece muito instável, sendo que a frente é composta por várias células embebidas, no seu sistema sendo que não deverá ser uma chuva forte constante mas sim, mais periodos de chuva mais fraca alternando com outras de chuva torrencial.
> No satélite nota-se duas zonas de nuvens, uma que se encontra junto ao Minho e Douro e outra que está neste momento ainda a oeste de Lisboa e bastante longe.
> Depois desta frente, veremos o que se reserva para Quarta que está ainda muito indefinido, com pequenas oscilações que fazem enorme diferença...
> 
> ...



Bom dia,

Mas podias concretizar um pouco mais, relativamente ao mês de Novembro?
Nesse espectro que esboçaste que tipo de entradas potencialmente poderão ocorrer?

Abraço


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Out 2011 às 13:30)

Hoje, o ECM tem as cartas da precipitação abertas ao público. O dia de 4ªfeira e 5ªfeira de manhã, parecem ser muito interessante. 

http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/banner/page.html


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2011 às 13:44)




----------



## manchester (23 Out 2011 às 13:48)

1º grande evento deste Outono...não tem direito a tópico próprio? Ou será que por já há muito tempo não termos 1 evento destes ninguem se lembrou?


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2011 às 13:54)




----------



## Lightning (23 Out 2011 às 14:06)

Aurélio disse:


> A frente é mesmo essa ... pelo menos para o Minho e Douro, contudo parece-me que o conjunto de células que dará precipitação mais forte na zona do Vale do Tejo/Setubal e Alentejo ainda não se formou ...



Isto às vezes tem que se lhe diga...

O que eu quero dizer com isto é que custa a acreditar que é esta frente que irá, mais tarde, deixar toda a precipitação prevista pelos modelos aqui na zona Litoral Centro. Parece tão fraquinha e dispersa... 

Certamente ainda vão haver muitas alterações (ganhar força e encher mais).


----------



## David sf (23 Out 2011 às 14:26)

Lightning disse:


> Isto às vezes tem que se lhe diga...
> 
> O que eu quero dizer com isto é que custa a acreditar que é esta frente que irá, mais tarde, deixar toda a precipitação prevista pelos modelos aqui na zona Litoral Centro. Parece tão fraquinha e dispersa...
> 
> Certamente ainda vão haver muitas alterações (ganhar força e encher mais).



A massa nebulosa que originará a precipitação forte no litoral centro parece-me que é aquela que está a norte da Madeira, que chega após a primeira frente, que está neste momento a chegar à zona de Lisboa. Pode-se ver nesta imagem postada pelo Mário Barros:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Aurélio (23 Out 2011 às 14:32)

Lightning disse:


> Isto às vezes tem que se lhe diga...
> 
> O que eu quero dizer com isto é que custa a acreditar que é esta frente que irá, mais tarde, deixar toda a precipitação prevista pelos modelos aqui na zona Litoral Centro. Parece tão fraquinha e dispersa...
> 
> Certamente ainda vão haver muitas alterações (ganhar força e encher mais).



Uma coisa é a frente outra é a mancha neblosa, se leste o que eu disse é que essa é a frente que causará precipitação mais forte no Minho e Douro e disse que a precipitação forte que ocorrerá na zona de Lisboa, Vale do Tejo e Alentejo ainda não se formou....
Bem por acaso já se formou e é aquela célula que vem atrás desta chamada "frente" que agora deverá dar precipitação moderada no litoral centro ....


----------



## rfilipeg (23 Out 2011 às 15:00)

Eu cá para mim, não vai ser nada por aí fora esta frente aqui para o litoral norte. Pois agora começou a chover normalmente "certinho" e o vento é fraco. Para mim não vai ser nada de mais.

E se alguma adversidade acontecer será para o Centro Sul.

Resumindo, a meu ver o mau tempo (Chuva forte, vento forte e trovoadas) serão todas no Centro Sul.


----------



## DRC (23 Out 2011 às 15:12)

O Instituto de Meteorologia não prevê para o pós-frontal mais que uns simples aguaceiros fracos. Como acham os entendidos que será o pós-frontal? Ou será que não vai haver?


----------



## icewoman (23 Out 2011 às 15:29)

Boa tarde a todos,


Não acham um pouco exagerado o alerta amarelo para a Madeira? bem sei que temos de contar com o efeito orográfico..mas analisando os modelos, praticamente só o Hirlam é que dá mais chuva..está a passar tudo a norte da Madeira.

se estiver errada por favor corrigam-me


----------



## Zephyros (23 Out 2011 às 15:33)

estou em crer que estamos apenas no inicio do evento, em principio a parte mais activa ainda não se formou ou então está em fase de enchimento, provavelmente iremos ter o grosso da precipitação só lá para a noite.

neste momento o radar do IM mostra isto, nada de especial:


----------



## Stinger (23 Out 2011 às 15:49)

rfilipeg disse:


> Eu cá para mim, não vai ser nada por aí fora esta frente aqui para o litoral norte. Pois agora começou a chover normalmente "certinho" e o vento é fraco. Para mim não vai ser nada de mais.
> 
> E se alguma adversidade acontecer será para o Centro Sul.
> 
> Resumindo, a meu ver o mau tempo (Chuva forte, vento forte e trovoadas) serão todas no Centro Sul.



Tambem concordo , alias normalmente é sempre para o centro sul


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2011 às 15:52)

Boa tarde

Calma pessoal que há chuva para todos. A frente está agora a a meio no litoral norte e no centro\sul está a entrar agora.





A precipitação mais forte virá depois da frente que atravessa o país neste instante e será essa responsável por períodos de aguaceiros fortes. Os acumulados horários poderão ser altos e os acumulados totais deverão ser bastante altos em várias zonas.
Como é evidente, não sabemos ainda quais as zonas onde haverão mais problemas (se os houver...por isso há um alerta para o caso disso acontecer).

Como habitual nestas situações, haverá zonas com mais e outras com menos precipitação. Não há volta a dar e não vale a pena bater com a cabeça numa parede - alguns ficarão alegres, outros tristes. Mas o outono (o verdadeiro...) só começou agora e há mais animação à vista esta semana.

Por agora apreciemos o que a natureza nos dá


----------



## Fantkboy (23 Out 2011 às 16:22)

Tenham calma pessoal, que a procissão ainda nem sequer vai no adro!

Estamos agora a ser afectados pelo sector frio da depressão, depois logo a seguir a frente teremos a tal massa de ar quente e humida que provocará o desenvolvimento esperado para a noite de hoje e madrugada á medida que se vai aproximando do continente...


----------



## Lightning (23 Out 2011 às 16:34)

Analisando *esta página* com os critérios de emissão dos avisos do Instituto de Meteorologia, conclui-se que as quantidades de precipitação estimadas deverão rondar os 21 a 40 mm numa hora e os 41 a 60 mm em 6 horas.

Obviamente que estes valores serão ultrapassados em vários sítios onde ocorram fenómenos mais localizados e onde a orografia possa ter influência também.

Já agora, vejam a RUN das 12z acabada de sair...


----------



## jorge1990 (23 Out 2011 às 16:42)

Lightning disse:


> Analisando *esta página* com os critérios de emissão dos avisos do Instituto de Meteorologia, conclui-se que as quantidades de precipitação estimadas deverão rondar os 21 a 40 mm numa hora e os 41 a 60 mm em 6 horas.
> 
> Obviamente que estes valores serão ultrapassados em vários sítios onde ocorram fenómenos mais localizados e onde a orografia possa ter influência também.
> 
> Já agora, vejam a RUN das 12z acabada de sair...



Ia também colocar esse mapa agora mesmo. É verdade nota-se um "ponto negro" a Oeste de Lisboa. Aguardemos o que irá acontecer.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2011 às 16:42)

Mário Barros disse:


> Já vesti o meu colete salva vidas e já enchi o bote salva vidas


----------



## Fantkboy (23 Out 2011 às 16:49)




----------



## João Sousa (23 Out 2011 às 16:52)

Mário Barros disse:


> [/QUO
> 
> loool
> Boa tarde,
> ...


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2011 às 16:56)

Como eu dizia anteriormente: calma. Não é uma situação de emergência, apenas de prevenção, num quadro de precipitação forte. Só estamos assim porque é o 1º episódio da temporada

Nota-se claramente nesta imagem que o grosso da precipitação vem ali atrás da frente que atravessa neste momento o país.











(tabela de estimativa de precipitação horária)​


----------



## rfilipeg (23 Out 2011 às 16:58)

Os mais entendidos que me expliquem a situação do vento.

É que neste momento o vento está fraco/moderado. Nada de mais.

Onde vem o tal vento forte  e temporal a sério?


----------



## kikofra (23 Out 2011 às 17:01)

rfilipeg: le os post anteriores, tá lá tudo explicado


----------



## rozzo (23 Out 2011 às 17:03)

Aristocrata disse:


> Nota-se claramente nesta imagem que o grosso da precipitação vem ali atrás da frente que atravessa neste momento o país.



Dado estar a haver uma "pequena ciclogénese", a frente está a "ondular", está-se a formar um novo sector quente, em que estamos agora a entrar. A frente que agora está será como que a "nova" frente quente. A precipitação violenta virá na frente fria, que chegará logo à noite.


----------



## rfilipeg (23 Out 2011 às 17:04)

kikofra disse:


> rfilipeg: le os post anteriores, tá lá tudo explicado



Sim, sim já li. Mas não explica em concreto sobre o vento.

Sei que o grosso do mau tempo ainda aí vem, é nessa mancha nublosa que vem o tal vento forte, a seguir a esta frente?


----------



## stormy (23 Out 2011 às 17:06)

rozzo disse:


> Dado estar a haver uma "pequena ciclogénese", a frente está a "ondular", está-se a formar um novo sector quente, em que estamos agora a entrar. A frente que agora está será como que a "nova" frente quente. A precipitação violenta virá na frente fria, que chegará logo à noite.



Sim, mas não é só na frente fria que vamos ter muita precipitação...o sector quente só por si será muito instavel dada a massade ar tropical, o grande forçamento e o padrão de circulação em altura favoravel á ocorrencia de convecção forte.


----------



## shli30396 (23 Out 2011 às 17:08)

rfilipeg disse:


> Os mais entendidos que me expliquem a situação do vento.
> 
> É que neste momento o vento está fraco/moderado. Nada de mais.
> 
> Onde vem o tal vento forte  e temporal a sério?



Como já foi dito, a principal parte do evento ainda se está a aproximar e deverá chegar lá mais para o início da noite. Assim a olhómetro, não daria muito mais de 2 ou 3 horas para tocar o território continental. 





Já mete algum medo!


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2011 às 17:10)

rozzo disse:


> Dado estar a haver uma "pequena ciclogénese", a frente está a "ondular", está-se a formar um novo sector quente, em que estamos agora a entrar. *A frente que agora está será como que a "nova" frente quente*. A precipitação violenta virá na frente fria, que chegará logo à noite.


Presumo que este setor quente deixará grandes acumulados principalmente nas zonas centro e norte.
Será então após este setor quente atravessar a península que o tal setor frio afetará de forma mais marcada o centro e o sul do continente.
Corrijam-me se estiver errado


----------



## rfilipeg (23 Out 2011 às 17:13)

shli30396 disse:


> Como já foi dito, a principal parte do evento ainda se está a aproximar e deverá chegar lá mais para o início da noite. Assim a olhómetro, não daria muito mais de 2 ou 3 horas para tocar o território continental.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok.

Obrigado pelas explicações. 

E já tive a ler que será mais centro e sul.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Out 2011 às 17:22)

A maior instabilidade do estado do tempo deverá ocorrer apenas quando da passagem do ramo frio do sistema frontal, que deverá começar a afectar o território de Portugal Continental (litoral oeste) perto da meia-noite. O deslocamento da superfície frontal fria far-se-á de oeste para leste (do litoral para o interior) e de norte para sul, provocando períodos de chuva por vezes fortes e acompanhados por vento.
Esta maior instabilidade irá decorrer ao longo da madrugada, esperando-se um desagravamento da instabilidade a partir do final da madrugada, também de norte para sul e do litoral para o interior, com a diminuição da intensidade do vento e os períodos de chuva darão lugar a aguaceiros, pontualmente fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas, em especial nas regiões norte e centro. Espera-se ainda uma diminuição da temperatura do ar e a possibilidade de queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da estrela.

ARQUIPÉLAGO DA MADEIRA - Possibilidade de períodos de chuva moderados a fortes e trovoadas nas próximas horas, com vento muito forte, sobretudo nas vertentes norte ...


----------



## shli30396 (23 Out 2011 às 17:36)

Está aqui uma bela parede!  Tem estado em constante evolução.


----------



## icewoman (23 Out 2011 às 17:52)

ARQUIPÉLAGO DA MADEIRA - Possibilidade de períodos de chuva moderados a fortes e trovoadas nas próximas horas, com vento muito forte, sobretudo nas vertentes norte ...
POSTED pelo gerofil



Quem pode confirmar-me esta situação pois na analise dos modelos e ate pelo satelite não vejo nada que indique...ate mesmo em relação ás trovoadas..


Podem responder me sff


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2011 às 17:57)




----------



## beachboy30 (23 Out 2011 às 18:01)

Como já havia referido, passamos do "Verão" para o Inverno... E pelo que o "nowcasting" parece mostrar, com condições muito adversas... O país precisava de água, principalmente o NE, mas não nestas quantidades...  Prevenção, prevenção...


----------



## joao henriques (23 Out 2011 às 18:08)

Mário Barros disse:


>



penso que se esta a tornar uma situação muito preocupante ! talvez o alerta vermelho se justificava!


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2011 às 18:10)

Deixo aqui estes mapas de previsão de precipitação.
São baseados no *GFS* e prevêem o acumulado em 3 horas.
No canto superior direito adicionamos 1 hora à indicada: 18h UTC=19h em Portugal continental.
O acumulado corresponde sempre às 3 horas anteriores: das 15h UTC até às 18h UTC ou das 16h até às 19h.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Out 2011 às 18:11)

icewoman disse:


> ARQUIPÉLAGO DA MADEIRA - Possibilidade de períodos de chuva moderados a fortes e trovoadas nas próximas horas, com vento muito forte, sobretudo nas vertentes norte ...
> POSTED pelo gerofil
> 
> Quem pode confirmar-me esta situação pois na analise dos modelos e ate pelo satelite não vejo nada que indique...ate mesmo em relação ás trovoadas.. Podem responder me sff



Fontes: Aviso Laranja do Instituto de Meteorologia, Tempo nas Ilhas e Observatório Meteorológico do Funchal


----------



## icewoman (23 Out 2011 às 18:14)

Gerofil disse:


> Fontes: Aviso Laranja do Instituto de Meteorologia, Tempo nas Ilhas e Observatório Meteorológico do Funchal





Peço desculpa mas vejo quer no site da protecção civil como no IM aviso AMARELO para a Madeira.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Out 2011 às 18:14)

joao henriques disse:


> penso que se esta a tornar uma situação muito preocupante ! talvez o alerta vermelho se justificava!



Amigo, não se precipite; o IM acompanha a situação e alterará os alertas se assim o justificar.


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (23 Out 2011 às 18:18)

Neve na serra da estrela amanha ? o que vos parece ?


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2011 às 18:20)

meteo.ptlousada disse:


> Neve na serra da estrela amanha ? o que vos parece ?



Irá ocorrer neve nos pontos mais altos da serra da estrela, mas irá logo desaparecer porque irá chover e entrar ar quente.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2011 às 18:30)




----------



## B84 (23 Out 2011 às 18:31)

Viva a todos,

Já há algum tempo que consulto este forum (ainda que esporadicamente). Hoje decidi registar-me para saber a vossa opinião acerca de o ESTOFEX nada ter emitido até ao momento. Por norma consulto os relatórios do dito projecto e estou a estranhar nada estar registado no mesmo em relação às condições que se avizinham do nosso território.

Cumprimentos!!


----------



## kikofra (23 Out 2011 às 18:32)

Esta quase a entrar a frente, certo?


----------



## rfilipeg (23 Out 2011 às 18:36)

Quer dizer que a frente ou está muito perto ou já está mesmo em cima nós?


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2011 às 18:37)

rfilipeg disse:


> Quer dizer que a frente ou está muito perto ou já está mesmo em cima nós?



Aquilo já não é bem uma frente, é mais um conjunto de células, que irão atravessar o país.


----------



## rfilipeg (23 Out 2011 às 18:39)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aquilo já não é bem uma frente, é mais um conjunto de células, que irão atravessar o país.



Ok. E pelo que me deu a entender elas já estão a ficar em cima de nós, correcto?


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2011 às 18:40)

rfilipeg disse:


> Ok. E pelo que me deu a entender elas já estão a ficar em cima de nós, correcto?



Sim, irá começar a chover em breve, mas será mais no centro e sul.


----------



## rfilipeg (23 Out 2011 às 18:41)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim, irá começar a chover em breve, mas será mais no centro e sul.



Pois, isso já eu sabia.


----------



## Fantkboy (23 Out 2011 às 18:41)

Ai vem ela!

~


----------



## Rainy (23 Out 2011 às 18:46)

Têm actividade electrica ou é apenas vento e chuva?


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2011 às 18:46)

rfilipeg disse:


> Estava a reparar nisso precisamente.



Os teus posts começam a ficar aborrecidos. Tenta ser mais construtivo.
Vais ter muito tempo pela frente com dias de precipitação, boas chuvadas, etc.
No litoral norte vai e está a chover bem.



Rainy disse:


> Têm actividade electrica ou é apenas vento e chuva?


Para já a actividade elétrica é reduzida mas sempre terá alguma. O pós frontal é que poderá ser mais benéfico para trovoadas, principalmente nas regiões mais a sul. (de acordo com a previsão descritiva do IM)


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (23 Out 2011 às 18:54)

Mário Barros disse:


> Irá ocorrer neve nos pontos mais altos da serra da estrela, mas irá logo desaparecer porque irá chover e entrar ar quente.



o instituto de meteorologia falava numa descida progressiva da temperatura . Mesmo assim acha que poderá acumular e durar e permanecer durante algum tempo?


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2011 às 18:56)

meteo.ptlousada disse:


> o instituto de meteorologia falava numa descida progressiva da temperatura . Mesmo assim acha que poderá acumular e durar e permanecer durante algum tempo?


Poderão ser horas, poderá ser 1 dia ou eventualmente mais.
No ponto mais alto é mais propício mas há que ter em atenção se haverá acumulados grandes e se a temperatura depois se mantêm perto do zero.
Não esquecer que os solos ainda estão quentes e que toda a neve poderá derreter rápido por esse motivo.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2011 às 18:59)

meteo.ptlousada disse:


> o instituto de meteorologia falava numa descida progressiva da temperatura . Mesmo assim acha que poderá acumular e durar e permanecer durante algum tempo?



Não, irá cair neve e irá derreter logo a seguir, porque irá entrar ar quente.


----------



## camrov8 (23 Out 2011 às 19:32)

neve acho que so de fugida mesmo a norte em Espanha não se prevê acumulação


----------



## camrov8 (23 Out 2011 às 19:35)

ainda é cedo so para fins de novembro


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2011 às 20:34)

Situação atual no NO da península.
- Chuva forte a muito forte no Alto Minho de acordo com o radar da Galiza.






Após este setor quente que está a afetar já o continente, temos o setor frio já aqui anteriormente falado que afetará o estado do tempo na próxima madrugada com aguaceiros e com descida da temperatura.






P.S.: O radar da Galiza é muito eficiente para a zona norte na falta de um radar por cá


----------



## HotSpot (23 Out 2011 às 22:00)

*
Foram eliminadas mensagens.

Quem se esqueceu qual o propósito deste tópico, volta a ler na primeira página SFF.
*


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (23 Out 2011 às 22:00)

camrov8 disse:


> ainda é cedo so para fins de novembro



 Não é isso que diz o IM , terça feira está prevista queda de neve acima de 1400 metros é um pouco estranho nesta época do ano


----------



## Rainy (23 Out 2011 às 23:16)

A seguir a esta semana chuvosa regressa o AA ou continuamos com o outono!??


----------



## camrov8 (23 Out 2011 às 23:44)

sim acredito que caia mas não vai ficar o tempo volta a aquecer, li no jornal uma entrevista de um meteorologista que faz previsão a longo prazo e ele previa este mau tempo mas que vamos ter um rico verão de s. martinho


----------



## Vince (24 Out 2011 às 10:02)

Depois do regime de aguaceiros entre hoje e amanhã, na 4ªfeira teremos então uma incursão rápida de nova depressão, em princípio menos cavada com um pouco menos de vento, mas que poderá deixar também bastante chuva nalguns locais.

Escusado será repetir, que não vale a pena ligar muito aos locais e intensidades previstas em diferentes modelos, serve apenas para ideia geral do potencial do evento.








*Precipitação prevista em 6 horas para a manhã, tarde e noite de 4ªfeira:*


GFS/MeteoPT









ECMWF/IM








WRF/Meteogalicia









HIRLAM/AEMET


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Out 2011 às 12:58)

A depressão de 4ª feira ainda não está certa no local onde entrará no território.
Como se observa nos mapas postados pelo *Vince*, ainda não há consenso sobre quais serão os locais mais "abençoados" pela precipitação.
Uma deslocação do núcleo para a Galiza atira o grosso da precipitação para o Norte; se o núcleo descer para a zona norte, então será o centro a região mais beneficiada.

Nesta carta do Met Office, o núcleo apresenta-se mais a norte:






Parece-me que será um sistema mais propício a chuva orográfica, sem tanta convecção embebida nas frentes. Mas ainda haverão saídas mais conclusivas pela frente...


----------



## Maria Papoila (24 Out 2011 às 13:16)

Vince disse:


> Efectivamente, ao que parece, na 4ª feira vai estar muito pior tempo do que este Domingo/2ª Feira. Aqui pela Ericeira logo na 3ª Feira o mar vai subir bem para quase 5m e periodo a chegar aos 12. Tudo acompanhado com fontes rajadas de vento e chuva durante toda a 4ª Feira. Depois da tempestade .... É como diz o ditado: sol outra vez mas com temperaturas de Outono.
> 
> p.s. Adoro os post de Vince  mas não gosto nada do mar assim nem destas chuvadas


----------



## Rainy (24 Out 2011 às 13:36)

E a seguir temos o AA durante o fim de semana?


----------



## Microburst (24 Out 2011 às 15:03)

O meteorologista Costa Alves, ainda há pouco na SIC, chamou a atenção para a frente que atingirá o território do Continente na Quarta/Quinta-feira, adiantando que até poderia ser um pouco mais gravosa do que aquela que passou esta noite. Isso vai ser de facto assim?


----------



## PauloSR (24 Out 2011 às 15:05)

Rainy disse:


> E a seguir temos o AA durante o fim de semana?



Sim Rainy, tudo aponta para o regresso do sol, mas com as temperaturas de Outono. É uma questão de seguir os modelos. Mas vamos com calma que ainda falta a 2ª mão desta primeira eliminatória na próxima Quarta-Feira


----------



## vitamos (24 Out 2011 às 15:10)

ThaZouk disse:


> Sim Rainy, tudo aponta para o regresso do sol, mas com as temperaturas de Outono. É uma questão de seguir os modelos. Mas vamos com calma que ainda falta a 2ª mão desta primeira eliminatória na próxima Quarta-Feira



Sim e arrumadas essas contas poderemos partir para o fim de semana. Mas agora convém acompanhar um evento que deve ser seguido com atenção. Não esquecer que o regime de aguaceiros se vai manter até 4ª, e que acumulados generosos são para já esperados na transição 4ª / 5ª feira quer nas últimas previsões do  GFS como do ECM. Uma coisa de cada vez...


----------



## Rainy (24 Out 2011 às 15:13)

vitamos disse:


> Sim e arrumadas essas contas poderemos partir para o fim de semana. Mas agora convém acompanhar um evento que deve ser seguido com atenção. Não esquecer que o regime de aguaceiros se vai manter até 4ª, e que acumulados generosos são para já esperados na transição 4ª / 5ª feira quer nas últimas previsões do  GFS como do ECM. Uma coisa de cada vez...



Eu sei mas é que não me apetecia nada voltar a ter o AA em cima de nós, sabe se lá se não se repete o cenário deste mês


----------



## Geiras (24 Out 2011 às 15:19)

As coisas não são como queremos, são como têm de ser! Se não chover durante mais 1 mês o que podemos nós fazer?


----------



## Zephyros (24 Out 2011 às 15:28)

não me digas que já se está a propiciar um novo bloqueio ad eternum do AA, essa não!


----------



## PauloSR (24 Out 2011 às 15:30)

Zephyros disse:


> não me digas que já se está a propiciar um novo bloqueio as eternum do AA, essa não!



Zephyros, mais uma vez essa história?? Arre que ja chateia homem... Tem lá calma contigo, bolas...


----------



## Zephyros (24 Out 2011 às 15:51)

foi só uma pergunta, calma


----------



## PauloSR (24 Out 2011 às 16:07)

Zephyros disse:


> foi só uma pergunta, calma



Zephyros, a tua suposta "pergunta" foi uma exclamação. Tens que respeitar o tempo e aceitá-lo. Analisar modelos, seguir este brilhante fórum, perceber esta temática... Depois, fotografar, viver, admirar fenómenos. Partilhar esse gosto que nos move pela meteorologia. Mas não estar sempre a recorrer à crítica fácil... Tivemos ontem e vamos ter ainda esta semana chuva a potes. Depois de uma semana chuvosa, uns dias de sol, com temperaturas normais para a estação não farão mal nenhum. Não achas Zephyros? Vamos seguindo os modelos com calma e atenção. Um abraço e peço desculpa pelo off-topic


----------



## Aurélio (24 Out 2011 às 16:08)

Relativamente á situação de Quarta_Feira parece-me é que poderá ter porventura uma durabilidade maior em termos da mesma região, nomeadamente a região Norte e a região Centro-Norte e com dois pontos distintos.
Um será onde passará o núcleo da depressão muito activo, o outro será onde será a maior carga da precipitação respeitante ao sistema frontal propriamente dito.
Neste momento o nucleo não deverá atingir o Minho mas sim a Galiza ou passar junto á costa.
A parte mais activa de acordo com os modelos atingirá em força a região Centro-Norte !!

Desta vez o Baixo Alentejo e o Algarve deverão ser mais poupados ....

Relativamente ao longo prazo, o que tenho a dizer é que enquanto aquele Anticiclone Escandinavo ficar por lá, não existe AA que possa ficar muito em cima para nós, ou então terá que ficar mais a sul.
Aliás os modelos mostram isso quase a 10 dias, com uma forte zonal a tentar empurrar o AA mais para sul.já foi dito, temos que ir com calma, pois o dia de Quarta-Feira parece vir a ser muito interessante ...

Relativamente áqueles que estão com medo, que o AA caia o mês todo em cima de nós, neste momento não vejo qualquer indicação nos modelos que o indique !!

Mas como


----------



## stormy (24 Out 2011 às 16:35)

Aurélio disse:


> Relativamente á situação de Quarta_Feira parece-me é que poderá ter porventura uma durabilidade maior em termos da mesma região, nomeadamente a região Norte e a região Centro-Norte e com dois pontos distintos.
> Um será onde passará o núcleo da depressão muito activo, o outro será onde será a maior carga da precipitação respeitante ao sistema frontal propriamente dito.
> Neste momento o nucleo não deverá atingir o Minho mas sim a Galiza ou passar junto á costa.
> A parte mais activa de acordo com os modelos atingirá em força a região Centro-Norte !!
> ...



A situação de 4f apresenta uma sinóptica que é susceptivel de ter um certo grau de imprevisibilidade.
A ciclogenese prevista pode tomar uma intensidade superior ao que está actualmente no consenso dos modelos, algumas perturbações do ensemble do GFS mostram de facto tal cenário.

Isto deve-se ao facto de que esta perturbação arrastará novemente uma vaga de ar tropical muito energético para norte, e terá uma interacção muito mais proxima quer com o jet quer com uma bolsa de ar frio e instavel a NW, numa situação que em bruto não difere muito do que os modelos viam na situação do oeste em 2009.
Como tal é preciso manter olho nos modelos e essencialmente no nowcasting.


----------



## Zephyros (24 Out 2011 às 17:29)

Para quarta, quais as regiões mais afectadas?


----------



## Vince (24 Out 2011 às 17:39)

Zephyros disse:


> Para quarta, quais as regiões mais afectadas?



Está um post meu na página anterior, que mostram saídas de vários modelos e que mostram alguma dispersão. 
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...odelos-outubro-2011-a-6054-50.html#post303089

Em meteorologia nem sempre é possível responder a perguntas desse género, além da dispersão entre modelos, são coisas em que os detalhes mudam ao longo das saídas, e depois a própria realidade nem sempre segue o modelado, aliás, nunca segue, tem é mais ou menos erros.
Uma olhadela nos mapas que referi já dá uma ajuda para avaliar possíveis zonas, mas infelizmente em meteorologia nunca há certezas nem respostas conclusivas a perguntas desse género, a não ser que o enganem.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Out 2011 às 20:41)

Pode ser só impressão minha mas por acaso o ECM não agravou um pouco a situação de Quarta-Feira ??

Estou de olho também no médio_longo prazo !!


----------



## David sf (24 Out 2011 às 21:15)

Aurélio disse:


> Relativamente ao longo prazo, o que tenho a dizer é que enquanto aquele Anticiclone Escandinavo ficar por lá, não existe AA que possa ficar muito em cima para nós, ou então terá que ficar mais a sul.
> Aliás os modelos mostram isso quase a 10 dias, com uma forte zonal a tentar empurrar o AA mais para sul.já foi dito, temos que ir com calma, pois o dia de Quarta-Feira parece vir a ser muito interessante ...
> 
> Relativamente áqueles que estão com medo, que o AA caia o mês todo em cima de nós, neste momento não vejo qualquer indicação nos modelos que o indique !!
> ...



É isso mesmo, o anticiclone deve voltar a afectar o continente a partir de sexta, mas com um padrão global muito diferente, apesar de eu achar que na primeira semana de novembro seja só o litoral norte e centro a ser atingido por algumas extremidades de superfícies frontais, ficando o sul mais resguardado, o calor e a instabilidade infinita de setembro e início de outubro não voltarão mais.


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (24 Out 2011 às 21:22)

Neve acima dos 1400 metros para amanha


----------



## trovoadas (24 Out 2011 às 21:38)

Segundo o ECMWF o Algarve fica a ver navios na próxima Quarta-feira com pouco mais de 10mm de aculmulados e a região norte nomeadamente o Douro Litoral e o Minho poderão ter um acumulado de mais de 100mm.
O GFS é mais generoso para o sul dando até 20mm de acumulado.

De referir ainda que segundo os modelos a instabilidade na Quarta-feira deverá chegar ao extremo sul outra vez de noite, acordando os Algarvios na Quinta-feira já com o sol de novo. Resumindo cá no sul ninguém se pode queixar do tempo


----------



## stormy (24 Out 2011 às 23:27)

Os modelos insistem e em concordancia para a formação de uma depressão complexa na 4f.

A depressão vai nascer do encontro entre uma perturbação enriquecida em ar muito quente e humida e uma bolsa de ar frio e instavel vinda de NW.
A posição da depressão face á dinamica em altitude conduzirá ao cavamento da mesma e á criação de 2 nucleos depressionarios que interagem entre si no centro da depressão, um ligado ao sector quente e instavel e outro associado a uma vigorosa banda convectiva pós frontal.

Sendo assim entre as 06z de 4f e as 06z de 5f espera-se tempo bastante agreste, no litoral os ventos rondarão os 45-65km.h com rajadas até aos 100-120km.h, nomeadamente aquando da passagem de celulas mais severas ( bastante provaveis até).
Nas terras altas o vento será tambem forte com rajadas que podem chegar aos 140km.h nomeadamente nas terras altas do Norte e Centro.

A precipitação será muito forte, no interior N e Centro teremos tambem bastante efeito orográfico.
Poderemos ter um acumulado total localmente superior a 150mm no NW, mas valores acima de 70mm serão possiveis em todo o litoral a norte de Sines...no Sudeste do Pais teremos valores ainda assim á volta dos 50mm.
Esta será distribuida por dois periodos, um associado ao sector quente muito instavel e dinamico, outra afectará maioritariamente o litoral a norte de Sines e será constituida por celulas pós frontais fortes que interagem com uma pequena bolsa de ar quente á superficie.

A agua do mar está quentinha...e os parametros dinamicos favorecem situações tão severas como as de ontem á noite.

Para alem disso, ainda há a possibilidade de alguma flutuação de intensidade da depressão, pelo que é dificil prever a intensidade final com segurança.
Muita atenção ao nowcasting.


----------



## Fantkboy (24 Out 2011 às 23:50)

Atenção as marés


 Qua, 2011-10-26 08:52	 0.35	  Baixa-mar
*Qua, 2011-10-26 15:05	 3.75	  Preia-mar*
 Qua, 2011-10-26 21:18	 0.26	  Baixa-mar
*Qui, 2011-10-27 03:27   3.73    Preia-mar*


----------



## Microburst (25 Out 2011 às 00:15)

É curioso ou talvez não... quando ainda esta tarde perguntava aqui mesmo neste tópico a quem sabe se as palavras do Prof. Costa Alves à hora do almoço no "Jornal da Tarde" da SIC a classificar a depressão de Quarta-feira como potencialmente mais gravosa que a que acabou de passar eram de facto correctas ninguém foi capaz de me responder. 

Entretanto já outros membros foram respondendo ao longo das últimas duas páginas por isso estou esclarecido, mas como não ando aqui a encher chouriços não tive sequer direito a resposta ao contrário de outros foristas que andam (bem) mais activos. Curioso, de facto, ou talvez não.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Out 2011 às 00:21)

Microburst disse:


> Entretanto já outros membros foram respondendo ao longo das últimas duas páginas por isso estou esclarecido, mas como não ando aqui a encher chouriços não tive sequer direito a resposta ao contrário de outros foristas que andam (bem) mais activos. Curioso, de facto, ou talvez não.



Por vezes os membros mais activos e com mais experiência não estão por cá. É por isso que por vezes a resposta tarda ou não aparece.
Como vão sendo colocadas questões várias e várias páginas vão sendo criadas entretanto pode passar o momento de dar a resposta a algum dos membros.
Aqui ninguém é menor do que os outros. Não leves a mal pois estamos aqui todos por gosto e não por obrigação.

Entretanto continuamos com alguma atividade aqui no litoral norte, com aguaceiros, algum granizo e trovoadas inclusivé.


----------



## stormy (25 Out 2011 às 00:28)

Fantkboy disse:


> Atenção as marés
> 
> 
> Qua, 2011-10-26 08:52	 0.35	  Baixa-mar
> ...



Muito bem visto!
Teremos uma maré cheia a meio da tarde, maré essa que será das maiores deste proximo ciclo de marés vivas, e que vai coincidir com o pico da precipitação no norte e centro...


----------



## stormy (25 Out 2011 às 01:22)

David sf disse:


> É isso mesmo, o anticiclone deve voltar a afectar o continente a partir de sexta, mas com um padrão global muito diferente, apesar de eu achar que na primeira semana de novembro seja só o litoral norte e centro a ser atingido por algumas extremidades de superfícies frontais, ficando o sul mais resguardado, o calor e a instabilidade infinita de setembro e início de outubro não voltarão mais.



A partir de meados da outra semana, após este periodo mais estavel no fim de semana, os modelos concordam num periodo de fluxo de SW, com o aproximar gradual de uma ondulação do jet.
Resta saber se só teremos tempo quentee humido...ou se vamos ter instabilidade.
Em principio no NW está garantida alguma precipitação, mas no resto do pais ainda está muito indefenido se vamos ter ou não uma sinoptica favoravel á inestabilização da pluma de ar quente.

Nas proximas duas semanas arrisco que teremos uma flutuação no que toca á posição dos centros de pressão.
Primeiro o AA aqui no Atlantico E a causar o fluxo mais ou menos instavel de SW/WSW, depois as depressões ganharão força no Atlantico central e varrerão a Europa ocidental e a PI, finalizando-se o ciclo com o regresso da crista á nossa longitude. 
É um tipo de padrão ciclico tipico de anos com a zonal forte.

Concordas?


----------



## Aero (25 Out 2011 às 04:52)

Estive a acompanhar os modelos, e parece-me que dia 26 passará uma frente pelo grupo central dos Açores. O assunto pareceu-me sério, mas a previsão descritiva do IM parece-me suave.

Gostava de saber a opinião dos caros colegas de fórum.


----------



## David sf (25 Out 2011 às 08:55)

stormy disse:


> Concordas?



Concordo, é o padrão que se está a montar para os próximos dias, após a passagem da depressão amanhã. O bloqueio na Europa será quebrado e a zonal vai-se fortalecer, num cenário parecido a novembro de 2009.



Aero disse:


> Estive a acompanhar os modelos, e parece-me que dia 26 passará uma frente pelo grupo central dos Açores. O assunto pareceu-me sério, mas a previsão descritiva do IM parece-me suave.
> 
> Gostava de saber a opinião dos caros colegas de fórum.



A frente passará ainda hoje pelos Açores e não deverá ser nada de especial, alguma chuva mas sem grande intensidade.


----------



## rozzo (25 Out 2011 às 09:33)

Amanhã o GFS dispara na precipitação, em especial no litoral Norte, com acumulads bastante impressionantes de novo!  
E o cavamento da depressão também é relevante, de novo muita atenção ao vento!!!











Dia gravoso de novo em perspectiva, desta vez aparentemente mais a Norte.
Pelo menos boa parte da falta de água nessa região se irá desanuviar, com estes dois eventos intensos seguidos.


----------



## Aurélio (25 Out 2011 às 10:21)

Sim parece que a região Norte e Centro terão a maior parte da precipitação num evento que parece ser muito parecido com o ultimo até mesmo na intensidade do vento ...
O Minho e Douro devem ter precipitação na ordem dos 100 mm em 24h, e mais a sul na ordem dos 20 a 30 mm de precipitação ....

Depois dessa situação vai-se criar posteriormente uma zonal forte com apenas algumas caudas a atingirem a região Norte numa situação que deverá prevalecer até ao dia de São Martinho ....
Teremos uma espécie de Verão de S. Martinho antecipado aqui nas regiões mais a sul ???


----------



## Vince (25 Out 2011 às 10:36)

A "fornada" dos modelos de hoje, relativamente à precipitação:

*Para quarta-feira (manhã/tarde/noite)*

*GFS/MeteoPT*







*ECMWF/IM*








*HIRLAM/AEMET*






*ALADIN/IM*






*WRF/METEOGALICIA*


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2011 às 13:52)

Para o Algarve, só mais logo ou amanhã se saberá como vai ser. O Norte tem muito mais precipitação, enquanto basta chover uns 30 mm aqui e temos a média de Outubro.

O Hirlam anda com os 20-30 mm entre o Algarve e a Costa de Huelva tem andado assim, o IM prevê rejadas de 90 km/h.

Parece-me que a situação de amanhã tem mais instabilidade ao nível das trovoadas do que a outra situação de domingo/2ªfeira.


----------



## Aurélio (25 Out 2011 às 14:09)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Para o Algarve, só mais logo ou amanhã se saberá como vai ser. O Norte tem muito mais precipitação, enquanto basta chover uns 30 mm aqui e temos a média de Outubro.
> 
> O Hirlam anda com os 20-30 mm entre o Algarve e a Costa de Huelva tem andado assim, o IM prevê rejadas de 90 km/h.
> 
> Parece-me que a situação de amanhã tem mais instabilidade ao nível das trovoadas do que a outra situação de domingo/2ªfeira.



Parece-me é que existem ainda enormes diferenças nos modelos quer a nivel de pressão, vento, e sobretudo precipitação.
Basta ver o post do Vince.

O GFS como vem sendo hábito carrega bem mais do que os outros modelos em especial os seguindos pelo IM como são o HIRLAM, e o do ECMWF senão na descritiva apareceria logo a precipitação forte no Norte pela manhão (06-12) e não apenas a partir da tarde.
Notáveis diferenças mesmo a tão pouco de tempo ....


----------



## PDias (25 Out 2011 às 14:30)

Boa tarde,

realmente os modelos divergem ligeiramente a nível da intensidade e da localização, de qualquer forma penso que será o Norte e Centro a serem mais atingidos.

Pela imagem seguinte perspectiva-se uma bela rega.


----------



## ciclonico (25 Out 2011 às 15:48)

Informação do tempo muito completa, apresentado hoje ao almoço na TVE1 de "nuestros hermanos" sobre o temporal que se aproxima para amanhã para a península Ibérica. Até fazem referência à velocidade do vento no Norte de Portugal. 

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/...-fuertes-chubascos-tercio-occidental/1232676/


----------



## Jodamensil (25 Out 2011 às 16:27)

Boas Pessoal,
Só há uma coisa que ainda nao percebi. Esta proxima passagem que irá deixar grandes quantidades de precepitação será muito rápida, mas espera-se que seja na madrugada de quarta feira apenas ou até à madurgada de quinta?
Obrigado


----------



## jorge1990 (25 Out 2011 às 16:51)

Boa tarde

Nesta run das 12z, o dia de amãnhã será caracterizado pela depressão situada a Noroeste da Peninsula Ibérica (NO da Galiza) com centro barométrico de cerca de 985 hPa. 
Nesta run é de realçar os valores de precipitação que serão elevados na região Norte, em especial no Minho e Douro Litoral. O vento será de Sul-Sudoeste forte, sendo mais forte nas terras altas com rajadas. (Nesta pequena análise básica que fiz, se houver algum erro que tenha dito corrijam-me).


----------



## ciclonico (25 Out 2011 às 16:54)

Em princípio o pior começara no final da madrugada de quarta e durará até ao final da tarde, também de quarta feira.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Out 2011 às 17:06)

O litoral norte\noroeste da península deverão ter precipitação e vento fortes.
Ainda falta saber a real posição da depressão para ter uma noção exata onde ela afetará mais. A subida ou descida em latitude da depressão é importante.

Nesta imagem das 16.30h, vemos já a formação do seu núcleo (dentro do círculo vermelho) e a massa de ar que trará para cá. 






Se esta massa de ar vier rápido para o continente, poderemos assistir a pluviosidade orográfica (talvez) elevada nas montanhas do norte e centro ainda antes da vinda da depressão.
Aguardemos serenamente.


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (25 Out 2011 às 18:41)

Eu Já dizia que a neve iria brindar a serra da estrela e parece que hoje nevou intensamente lá .. Um grande acumular de neve para esta época do ano .


----------



## geoair.pt (25 Out 2011 às 18:54)

Após este próximo evento, estão previstos alguns dias sem precipitação? (tenho umas obras no exterior que preciso de terminar e que só podem ser efectuadas com tempo seco  )
Cumps


----------



## DRC (25 Out 2011 às 18:56)

geoair.pt disse:


> Após este próximo evento, estão previstos alguns dias sem precipitação? (tenho umas obras no exterior que preciso de terminar e que só podem ser efectuadas com tempo seco  )
> Cumps



Em princípio a partir de Sexta-Feira já estará bom tempo.


----------



## Lousano (25 Out 2011 às 19:52)

Veremos o real cavamento da depressão, visto que o choque entre as massas de ar quente e frio torna tudo muito imprevisível.


----------



## Norther (25 Out 2011 às 20:38)

Por esta saída do GFS parece que o Litoral norte e centro vai sofrer com forte precipitação


----------



## B84 (25 Out 2011 às 23:01)

Viva,

O ESTOFEX (http://estofex.org/ ) emitiu um alerta de nivel 2 para Portugal com um relatório bem extenso.

Cumprimentos!!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Out 2011 às 23:06)

B84 disse:


> Viva,
> 
> O ESTOFEX (http://estofex.org/ ) emitiu um alerta de nivel 2 para Portugal com um relatório bem extenso.
> 
> Cumprimentos!!


----------



## Snifa (25 Out 2011 às 23:11)

Previsão de Vento segundo AEMET:







para amanhã vento bastante forte de S/SW em especial no Litoral Norte/Centro.


----------



## Agreste (25 Out 2011 às 23:21)

Parece haver 2 momentos importantes de precipitação embora seja todo um dia de chuva.

Entre as 12 e as 15 horas, na Costa Ocidental a norte do Cabo Mondego e particularmente no Minho e Douro Litoral e depois das 18 horas na zona Sudeste, margem esquerda do Guadiana e Sotavento do Algarve prolongando-se depois para a província de Huelva onde parece que a frente de reactivará... Vamos ver se se concretiza.


----------



## Fantkboy (25 Out 2011 às 23:45)

A ondulação do jet terá um papel importante neste evento visto que haverá uma intensificação do movimento vertical na atmosfera?!


----------



## stormy (25 Out 2011 às 23:45)

*Resumo da situação ( 06h de 4f ás 10h de 5f)-*


*Região litoral a norte do cabo raso*

Logo a partir das 06h teremos um grande agravamento do estado do tempo, com ventos fortes de S, e periodos de chuva forte.
Células convectivas mais intensas poderão gerar rajadas de vento eventualmente superiores a 120km.h.
Esta situação manter-se-há até ao meio da tarde, sendo que ao fim da tarde e inicio da noite teremos uma melhoria destas condições.

De seguida, entre as 22h de 4f e as 10h de 5f, outro periodo mais activo chegará, esta situação em pós frontal será caracterizada por aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de granizo, e vento moderado a forte de W.

*Região do interior a norte de Montejunto-Estrela*

Nesta região teremos maior parte da precipitação sob forma estratiforme.
Entre as 10h de 4f e as 20h de 4f teremos ventos muito fortes de S nas terras altas.
A precipitação será forte e persistente principalmente pela tarde.

Na fase pós-frontal, entre as 00h de 4f e as 10h de 5f teremos uma melhoria no que toca á precipitação, mas o vento deverá rodar para W e tornar-se forte especialmente na madrugada.

*Região a sul de Sintra-Estrela*

Aqui teremos os parameteros de severidade convectiva mais gravosos.
A partir de meio da manhã de 4f teremos a entrada da frente.
Desde as 11h de 4f até ás 02h de 5f, mas principalmente entre as 12h de 4f e as 20h de 4f, teremos convecção intensa, ventos fortes de SW com rajadas localmente muito fortes.
A precipitação será por vezes muito forte.
A partir das 00h-02h de 5f passaremos ao regime pós frontal, com agauceiros por vezes fortes e o vento a rodar para W enfraquecendo gradualmente durante a madrugada e manhã.

...........................................

*Esta situação meteorologica será de gravidade acentuada dada a sua ocorrencia a meio de um dia, e num periodo vulneravel para as terras baixas do litoral dadas as actuais marés vivas.
Aconselha-se grande prudencia na condução, mantenham-se em locais seguros, aconselha-se que se prendam objectos soltos e que se tomem medidas de prevenção em zonas de cheias habituais.*

Para mais informações consulte os sites:

http://www.meteo.pt

http://www.prociv.pt/SISTEMANACIONAL/SISTEMANACIONAL/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## Ti_Alex (26 Out 2011 às 00:15)

Penso que amanha vamos ter um evento muito significativo, que vai deixar marcas, mas certezas só amanha, por isso vamos esperar para confirmar o aviso do Estofex que a verificar-se é grave...


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Out 2011 às 00:55)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


>



para completar a informação eles dizem assim: 

Previsão de tempestade

Válido: Quarta 26 de outubro de 2011 06:00h a quinta 27 out 2011 06:00 UTC

Emitido em: ter 25 out 2011 21:42

Forecaster: Pucik

*A 2 nível foi emitido para o Oeste da Península Ibérica, principalmente para excesso de chuvas, rajadas de ventos fortes e tornados.*

A nível 1 ao redor do nível 2 foi emitido para as extensões mais de metade ocidental da Ibéria, principalmente para excesso de chuvas e rajadas de vento.


Bem eles nao tem papas na lingua!
É esperar para ver


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Out 2011 às 04:40)

E pronto; chegamos ao ponto de rebuçado.
A partir de agora , mesmo que não venha o que parece que vai vir,esta expectativa , já ninguém nos  tira e  desde já, 
angaria mais uns quantos , cimenta os indefectíveis e claro está, 
contribui  para a proliferação  da paixão.
Mesmo sabendo que quinta-feira, tudo acaba.
Que saudades . Venha de lá  emoção...


----------



## Jorge_scp (26 Out 2011 às 09:25)

Neste momento estamos a ser afectados por uma primeira fase de precipitação fraca/moderada estratiforme, porém no satélite já se vê uma grande linha de instabilidade, que será a responsável por grande parte da precipitação. Nota-se claramente um grande desenvolvimento vertical. a minha opinião, é mesmo possível formação de um SCM. Podem dali ocorrer eventos bastante severos, é preciso tomar precauções! O sat24 detecta actividade elécrica...


----------



## Fantkboy (26 Out 2011 às 10:11)

Com muito boa cara essa linha de instablidade!


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2011 às 10:56)




----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Out 2011 às 11:08)

Tanto o Aladdin como o Hirlam metem bastante precipitação entre 20 a 30 mm no Sotavento Algarvio. Lá vai o resto da cobertura do aeroporto de Faro ao ar ou então vem abaixo literalmente. Porque na minha opinião, pode existir fenómenos severos no Algarve.


----------



## YuRiSsS (26 Out 2011 às 11:09)

Essa linha irá atingir o pais todo certo? Qual será a intensidade prevista no distrito de évora?

Cumps,


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Out 2011 às 11:41)

YuRiSsS disse:


> Essa linha irá atingir o pais todo certo? Qual será a intensidade prevista no distrito de évora?
> 
> Cumps,



O distrito de Évora será a partir da tarde atingido pela Frente fria, pois agora passou a frente quente. é essa segunda linha de instabilidade que se fara sentir com bastante intensidade.

Na minha opinião vamos ter surpresas, pois o sistema vem com uma forte dinâmica, e ao entrar em terra e penetrar para o interior é bem capaz de vincar a sua força com forte sistemas convectivos acompanhados de actividade eléctrica, ventos fortes e (esperando que não faça estragos avultados) mas também poderão ocorrer grandes granizadas e tornados...


----------



## trovoadas (26 Out 2011 às 11:44)

É difícil prever onde vai ser mais intenso. Há condições para a ocorrência de fenómenos severos em qualquer parte do país mas como se sabe em situações convectivas são sempre zonas muito localizadas.
No geral pode-se contar com vento forte a muito forte, não são de excluir rajadas de 100km/h ou mais nas terras altas e chuva moderada a forte.
Pontualmente poderão existir situações mais gravosas mas é uma incógnita.
Recomenda-se agora os olhos postos no radar dopller do IM. Já sabem que zonas amarelas, laranja e vermelho são sempre de desconfiar com particular atenção para os pontos laranja e vermelhos que esse sim indicam condições severas, no entanto nem sempre é fácil prever essas situações que podem ou não acontecer.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Out 2011 às 11:51)




----------



## stormy (26 Out 2011 às 12:07)

YuRiSsS disse:


> Essa linha irá atingir o pais todo certo? Qual será a intensidade prevista no distrito de évora?
> 
> Cumps,



A linha de instabilidade vai trazer um periodo de agravamento do tempo em todo o pais.
Apesar de tudo é no litoral e especialmente na zona a sul de Sintra-Estrela que os parametros de dinamica atmosferica são mais condutivos para fenomenos severos como:

-Tornados ( já agora..o termo mini-tornado é completamente errado..podem haver tornados fracos mas nunca "mini")

-Downbusrts ou Microburts ( Rajadas de vento muito forte causadas por celulas convectivas intensas, os Downbursts afectam areas maiores que os Micro)

-Trovoadas severas (com grandes precipitações em curto espaço de tempo e mesmo granizo, embora na fase pós frontal, a partir do inicio da noite, o granizo seja mais pacivel de ocorrer do que no sector quente)


----------



## luicchi (26 Out 2011 às 12:29)

bem vem mesmo forte....


----------



## ferreirinha47 (26 Out 2011 às 12:46)

luicchi disse:


> bem vem mesmo forte....



e vai ser mais a sul pelo que se vê nesta Imagem


----------



## manganao (26 Out 2011 às 13:29)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> e vai ser mais a sul pelo que se vê nesta Imagem



é provavel que perca alguma força com a entrada em terra!!


----------



## kikofra (26 Out 2011 às 14:45)

Esta previsto que a frente entre onde?


----------



## Nuno_1010 (26 Out 2011 às 14:56)

Será que esta frente vai entrar pelo Cabo Carvoeiro??????????


----------



## shli30396 (26 Out 2011 às 15:09)

Pela imagem de satélite, para a zona centro do país parece-me que o pior já passou. Corrijam-me se estiver enganado, espero estar.


----------



## Vince (26 Out 2011 às 15:10)

A frente vai acabar por entrar no país todo, pode é estar mais ou menos activa nalguns segmentos, com células mais agressivas embebidas na mesma.






Nas últimas horas perdeu alguma electricidade, as partes mais activas parecem ser a que está ao largo do litoral norte e a sudoeste do país. Na grande Lisboa e região centro tem chovido razoavelmente mas parece não haver células mais agressivas nessa zona.


----------



## DRC (26 Out 2011 às 15:17)

Vince disse:


> A frente vai acabar por entrar no país todo, pode é estar mais ou menos activa nalguns segmentos, com células mais agressivas embebidas na mesma.
> 
> 
> Nas últimas horas perdeu alguma electricidade, as partes mais activas parecem ser a que está ao largo do litoral norte e a sudoeste do país. Na grande Lisboa e região centro tem chovido razoavelmente mas parece não haver células mais agressivas nessa zona.



A chuva parou e o céu parece estar a aclarar. Os modelos mostram que a maior precipitação para a zona de Lisboa seria para o final da tarde/início da noite, não estarão enganados?


----------



## shli30396 (26 Out 2011 às 15:18)

Vince disse:


> A frente vai acabar por entrar no país todo, pode é estar mais ou menos activa nalguns segmentos, com células mais agressivas embebidas na mesma.
> 
> 
> 
> Nas últimas horas perdeu alguma electricidade, *as partes mais activas parecem ser a que está ao largo do litoral norte e a sudoeste do país*. Na grande Lisboa e região centro tem chovido razoavelmente mas parece não haver células mais agressivas nessa zona.



Obrigado pelo esclarecimento, de facto o litoral norte e sul do país ainda têm umas boas células a caminho!


----------



## luicchi (26 Out 2011 às 15:23)

parece que ainda a festa vai no adro


----------



## ALV72 (26 Out 2011 às 15:29)

Talvez, porque aqui por Coimbra isto até está bastante sossegado.
Chove mas nada demais.

Joao


----------



## Vince (26 Out 2011 às 15:32)

Nesta altura olhar para os modelos já não interessa muito, é seguir no satélite, e ver por onde entram células ou entretanto se formem novas.


----------



## boneli (26 Out 2011 às 15:53)

Vince disse:


> Nesta altura olhar para os modelos já não interessa muito, é seguir no satélite, e ver por onde entram células ou entretanto se formem novas.




Corrijam-me se estiver errado s.f.f..depois deste periodo de chuva forte pelo que vi no satélite, continuaremos a ter chuva mas mais fraca, derivado daquelas nuvens que parece que são puxadas por esta frente que vem do norte para sul fazendo uma "curva" para  entrar no continente.
Análise de iniciante.


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Out 2011 às 15:59)

boneli disse:


> Corrijam-me se estiver errado s.f.f..depois deste periodo de chuva forte pelo que vi no satélite, continuaremos a ter chuva mas mais fraca, derivado daquelas nuvens que parece que são puxadas por esta frente que vem do norte para sul fazendo uma "curva" para  entrar no continente.
> Análise de iniciante.



O pós frontal...deve ser isso que estás a falar...esse só chegará mais logo noite...e deverá ser também intenso...


----------



## Jorge_scp (26 Out 2011 às 16:00)

boneli disse:


> Corrijam-me se estiver errado s.f.f..depois deste periodo de chuva forte pelo que vi no satélite, continuaremos a ter chuva mas mais fraca, derivado daquelas nuvens que parece que são puxadas por esta frente que vem do norte para sul fazendo uma "curva" para  entrar no continente.
> Análise de iniciante.



Depois da frente, que proporcionou bastante chuva mas menos actividade convectiva do que eu esperava, vamos passar a regime de aguaceiros, que poderão ser fortes e com trovoada/granizo. São provocados pelas tais nuvens mais isoladas que se formam por trás da frente. Esses aguaceiros vão no entanto tornar-se gradualmente menos frequentes e intensos a partir de amanhã.


----------



## Dan (26 Out 2011 às 16:02)

boneli disse:


> Corrijam-me se estiver errado s.f.f..depois deste periodo de chuva forte pelo que vi no satélite, continuaremos a ter chuva mas mais fraca, derivado daquelas nuvens que parece que são puxadas por esta frente que vem do norte para sul fazendo uma "curva" para  entrar no continente.
> Análise de iniciante.



Sim, depois da passagem do sistema frontal continua a precipitação, mas já em regime de aguaceiros que serão mais intensos e frequentes no litoral norte.


----------



## boneli (26 Out 2011 às 16:10)

Depois desta frente com e posterior periodo de acalmia, Segunda-feira poderemos receber a visita de outra frente mais fraca ( atingirá mais o Norte) e posteriormente ( e ai sim) outra frente mais forte que poderá atingir todo o pais.
Sei que ainda é cedo e só me estou a basear no GFS...deslculpem mas não consigo colocar as imagens no tópico.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Out 2011 às 16:17)

Parece-me a mim, pelo radar, satélite e estimativa de precipitação do eumetsat, que o extremo mais a SW da frente e que está bem activo (e que pelo Eumetsat, parece estar a querer separar-se do resto da frente), deverá passar mais a Sul do Algarve e entrar na zona mais a Sotavento ou já em Espanha. O resto parece-me que passará acima do eixo Sagres-Monchique.






A zona de Sines é a que estará agora a sofrer maior precipitação (e já há algum tempo sempre com aprecipitação em cima).

PS: este post era para estar no Seguimento Sul. Se quiserem apagar...agradeço.


----------



## Marcos André (26 Out 2011 às 17:32)

Vince disse:


> A frente vai acabar por entrar no país todo, pode é estar mais ou menos activa nalguns segmentos, com células mais agressivas embebidas na mesma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2011 às 17:46)




----------



## Mjhb (26 Out 2011 às 19:34)

Para esta região de Viseu, que esperar das próximas horas?


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2011 às 19:37)

Pedro disse:


> Para esta região de Viseu, que esperar das próximas horas?



Vai-se manter a instabilidade e a temperatura irá subir.


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (26 Out 2011 às 21:48)

Que esperar para o litoral norte nesta noite e manha de amanha ?


----------



## DRC (26 Out 2011 às 21:49)

meteo.ptlousada disse:


> Que esperar para o litoral norte nesta noite e manha de amanha ?



O mesmo que pelo resto de Portugal Continental: alguns aguaceiros, possivelmente fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas e granizo.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Out 2011 às 23:52)

Esta é altura para o "nowcasting".






O núcleo da depressão (*círculo verde*) parece um pouco mais abaixo em latitude do que o modelado.
No seu flanco Oeste observa-se a formação de uma banda nebulosa (*a vermelho*) e que poderá trazer mais chuva ao noroeste.
Observa-se também uma massa de ar fria e instável (*a azul*) que poderá condicionar o estado de tempo até ao início da tarde de amanhã.

Resta-nos seguir o que se passará nas próximas horas.


----------



## shli30396 (27 Out 2011 às 00:22)

Aristocrata disse:


> Esta é altura para o "nowcasting".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Realmente o centro da depressão está a esticar mais do que diziam os modelos, será que aquele "gancho" a sul do centro da depressão ainda vai afectar a zona centro esta madrugada?  
De qualquer das formas o centro da depressão deverá começar a deslocar-se agora para NNW e a encher.


----------



## stormy (27 Out 2011 às 00:30)

O centro da depressão apresenta algumas linhas de instabilidade..poderemos ter aguaceiros e trovoadas por vezes moderados a fortes e vento moderado..
Não me parece que vá ocorrer algo muito signifcativo, excepto talvez numa situação localizada onde haja uma celula mais forte.

A depressão não está alongada para sul, tem é o nucleo mais a sul que o previsto, talvez devido á convecção que se manteve forte e portanto fez com que o centro se mantivesse intacto e proximo dela..é interessante que os modelos erraram na posição do mesmo por uns 200 ou 300km ...vamos ver o que isso vai influenciar na evolução do estado do tempo nos proximos dias


----------



## shli30396 (27 Out 2011 às 00:35)

stormy disse:


> O centro da depressão apresenta algumas linhas de instabilidade..poderemos ter aguaceiros e trovoadas por vezes moderados a fortes e vento moderado..
> Não me parece que vá ocorrer algo muito signifcativo, excepto talvez numa situação localizada onde haja uma celula mais forte.
> 
> *A depressão não está alongada para sul, tem é o nucleo mais a sul que o previsto*, talvez devido á convecção que se manteve forte e portanto fez com que o centro se mantivesse intacto e proximo dela..é interessante que os modelos erraram na posição do mesmo por uns 200 ou 300km ...vamos ver o que isso vai influenciar na evolução do estado do tempo nos proximos dias



Entendido, obrigado pelo esclarecimento.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Out 2011 às 10:02)

Bom dia

O núcleo da depressão encontra-se agora na zona de castela-Leão, no centro da península.






Ao contrário do previsto, esta depressão não se deslocou pelo norte da Galiza mas sim pelo interior da península, 
entrando pelo centro do país durante a madrugada.
Agora os modelos o que "modelam"?
Pela análise que fiz, continuam a colocar a depressão no golfo da Biscaia. 
Agora é esperar que estes novos dados possam entrar na modelagem que virá na saída das 12h 
para podermos ter uma real ideia do que se passará nos próximos dias.

No longo prazo o ECMWF coloca uma depressão extensa a atingir o país, com o seu núcleo próximo do mar da Irlanda.
É uma perspetiva ainda a mais de 144h:














O GFS está também em concordância com o ECMWF:


----------



## stormy (27 Out 2011 às 10:18)

Aristocrata, no médio prazo esta-se a tornar defenida a tendencia para o regresso da chuva a partir da proxima semana.

Resumindo os proximos dias teremos:

Entre hoje e Sabado, as condições meteorologicas melhorarão significativamente, as temperaturas iniciam uma lenta subida, especialmente as maximas.
As noites manteem-se frias, com nevoeiros nos vales e geadas em locais abrigados do Interior norte.

Entre Sabado e  4f/5f da proxima semana, teremos uma subida mais acentuada da temperatura, o vento será fraco e a acção conjunta do AA  e de um campo depressionario muito intenso no Atlantico devrão forçar ar tropical a propagar-se para a PI e Europa ocidental.
Será um fim se semana e feriado agradaveis, com cheiro a praia no sul do pais.

Entre 5f da proxima semana e o Domingo, a entrada de ar tropical torna-se instavel devido á aproximação do campo depressionario.
A chuva deverá começar a norte, acabando por afectar todo o território e a possibilidade de ocorrencia de ciclogeneses secundarias a esse campo principal, poderão ocasionar um novo evento de tempo mais gravoso.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Out 2011 às 10:36)

Stormy, penso que os modelos poderão incorporar nas próximas saídas a posição atual da depressão.
Saber até que ponto isso afetará as saídas dos próximos dias ainda é cedo, mas para já parece que algum "bom tempo" regressará o continente.
Mas como já é Outono e estas depressões arrastaram o ar quente que marcou as últimas semanas, não será de esperar calor, apenas noites frescas e dia temperados, principalmente mais a sul. Cá pelo norte serão de esperar máximas entre os 15 e os 20ºC e noites de mínimas inferiores a 10ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Out 2011 às 12:56)

*Atenção às próximas horas*:

Uma frente fria bastante activa vai começar a atravessar o Arquipélago dos Açores a partir desta tarde, de oeste para leste, provocando aguaceiros pontualmente fortes e acompanhados por trovoadas frequentes e dispersas.

ImapWeather SATREP


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Out 2011 às 14:48)

boas

bem, depois desta depressao ter passado durante o dia de ontem e madrugada de hoje, teremos agora o pós frontal, que é o custume; aguaceiros fracos a moderados, e possivelmente algumas celulas dispersas... 

Depois disto o AA vem para cima de nós, penso que a parir ja de amanhã. vai influenciar o tempo com ceu pouco nublado ou limpo, com aqueles nevoeiros nos vales,  rios e tarras baixas. 
A temperatura minima vai andar baixinha, entre os 8ºC - 4ºC no interior, e os 8ºC - 12ºC no restante pais.  possivelmente haverá alguma geada nos locis mais abrigados do interior norte e centro.
A maxima essa ja vai andar amena, ente os 18ºC no norte e 20ºC mais a sul.   
Esta situação é capaz de durar uns 3 a 5 dias nao acredito que o AA fique muito tempo visto que esta a ser "atraido" pelo A na europa. 


Agora falando a longo prazo, penso que a partir de dia 1 um cavado aproxima-se e vai enfluenciar o tempo. os modelos estão a modelar uma situação parecida com a desta semana, um cavado a passar no Reino Unido com uma "filha" a desenvolver-se na zona dos açores e a entrar na PI... 
mais ainda falta... Vamos aguardar...


situação no dia 2 de novembro






Situação no dia 5 de novembro


----------



## shli30396 (27 Out 2011 às 18:24)

Após a passagem desta frente, falta apenas agora fazer as medições à precipitação do mês de Outubro, tendo em conta que não se avizinha nada de significativo até final do mês.
Parece-me que várias zonas ultrapassaram em muito a média de precipitação do mês de Outubro, com apenas dois dias de precipitação muito forte, quando há pouco mais de uma semana receava-mos que este mês terminasse a zeros.
Mas que grande barrigada. 

Mais situações interessantes de seguir parecem querer ser modeladas para o inicio do próximo mês, especialmente pelo GFS, mas que ainda estão a mais de 160h, por isso é melhor esperar.


----------



## boneli (27 Out 2011 às 21:54)

Expliquem-me uma coisa. 
Pelo que percebi e pela análise que fiz que ainda é de iniciante, vamos ser atingidos por uma frente mais fraca dia 1 e outra distinta mas mais forte dia 2? São frentes diferentes certo?
E possivelmente dia 4 outra ( apesar de faltar muito tempo)?






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ruka (27 Out 2011 às 22:07)

boneli disse:


> Expliquem-me uma coisa.
> Pelo que percebi e pela análise que fiz que ainda é de iniciante, vamos ser atingidos por uma frente mais fraca dia 1 e outra distinta mas mais forte dia 2? São frentes diferentes certo?
> E possivelmente dia 4 outra ( apesar de faltar muito tempo)?
> 
> ...


----------



## Agreste (27 Out 2011 às 22:12)

A questão do dia 4 parece-me claramente interessante. Mais uma coisa com ares de tropical a ser arrastada pelo jet contra a parede que somos nós.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Out 2011 às 11:35)

Bom dia ... parece que já próxima Segunda Feira poderá voltar a chuva prolongando-se depois por terça apesar de em principio dever ser pouca ....

Depois a partir de Quarta tudo ainda muito incerto, dado que por exemplo o GFS que voltou a encravar ter agora uma saida muito diferente .....


----------



## Zapiao (28 Out 2011 às 13:51)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia ... parece que já próxima Segunda Feira poderá voltar a chuva prolongando-se depois por terça apesar de em principio dever ser pouca ....
> 
> Depois a partir de Quarta tudo ainda muito incerto, dado que por exemplo o GFS que voltou a encravar ter agora uma saida muito diferente .....



Encravou? Só pode porque dá aqui no feudo + de 30mm/3h no dia 2


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Out 2011 às 15:57)

O AA foi-se já desde o passado domingo e para já a previsão não será de ele voltar à "baila", por isso mesmo facilmente seremos influenciados por sistemas frontais que se deslocam a latitudes superiores normalmente e assim terão "oportunidade" de chegar até mas a sul...
Para dia 1 de Novembro está de regresso a precipitação, devido à influencia de uma depressão ainda distante a NW das ilhas Britânicas, no entanto deverá ser fraca e concentrar-se no litoral oeste, principalmente norte e centro.
Depois dia 2 de Novembro parece começar a modelar-se algo idêntico ao que tivemos neste últimos dias Depressão a latitudes mais baixa a "puxar" aquela que se encontrava nas Ilhas Britânicas até mais a sul e assim ganhando bastante força, precipitação abundante e vento forte, especialmente no litoral norte e centro...
Atenção que o GFS coloca o Anticiclone no norte da Rússia, por isso condições para ciclogénese no NW da Península são boas e assim termos 3/4 dias de precipitação abundante e ventos fortes parecem começar a modelar-se....
O ECMWF embora não estando completamente de acordo, as linhas gerais estão lá...mais ainda mais exacerbado o "fenómeno"....
Será que vem aí mais uma semana igual?


----------



## Jorge_scp (28 Out 2011 às 18:48)

MarioCabral disse:


> Será que vem aí mais uma semana igual?



Os modelos estiveram muito bem a prever a longo prazo os últimos 2 eventos, se continuarem com essa assertividade então já é praticamente garantido que teremos novamente chuva na próxima semana. E, como referiste, em condições sinópticas bastante semelhantes, com a possibilidade de ciclogéneses mais pequenas a "desprenderem-se" da principal. Mas ainda é cedo para falar nesses pequenos pormenores, já que até a curto prazo são bastante difíceis de modelar. A tendência para mais uma semana de chuva está lá!


----------



## Aurélio (28 Out 2011 às 20:14)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Os modelos estiveram muito bem a prever a longo prazo os últimos 2 eventos, se continuarem com essa assertividade então já é praticamente garantido que teremos novamente chuva na próxima semana. E, como referiste, em condições sinópticas bastante semelhantes, com a possibilidade de ciclogéneses mais pequenas a "desprenderem-se" da principal. Mas ainda é cedo para falar nesses pequenos pormenores, já que até a curto prazo são bastante difíceis de modelar. A tendência para mais uma semana de chuva está lá!



E já começam muito bem a colocar as castanhas a assar pro São Martinho com neste momento forte possibilidade de estar presente o AA por essa data, de acordo com os ensembles do GFS !!

Mas antes claro ainda teremos uns 5 dias de instabilidade de forma geral com aguaceiros em especial a Norte e Centro !!


----------



## Jorge_scp (28 Out 2011 às 20:44)

Aurélio disse:


> E já começam muito bem a colocar as castanhas a assar pro São Martinho com neste momento forte possibilidade de estar presente o AA por essa data, de acordo com os ensembles do GFS !!
> 
> Mas antes claro ainda teremos uns 5 dias de instabilidade de forma geral com aguaceiros em especial a Norte e Centro !!



Também é verdade, o facto é que mais de 90% das perturbações colocam o AA para essa altura, estranho tanta concordância a tão longo prazo e sem se ter a certeza do que se vai passar ao certo na próxima semana. Não sou "seguidor" de modelos há muitos anos, talvez pessoal mais experiente possa dizer melhor, mas dá-me a impressão que os modelos têm vindo a melhorar nas suas previsões a longo prazo, prevendo padrões com bastante rigor. Claro que nem sempre é assim, mas ainda me lembro que olhar para as 200h era, quando comecei a ligar mais a isto, quase adivinhação. Agora já se consegue tirar algumas ilações!


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Out 2011 às 22:56)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Também é verdade, o facto é que mais de 90% das perturbações colocam o AA para essa altura, estranho tanta concordância a tão longo prazo e sem se ter a certeza do que se vai passar ao certo na próxima semana. Não sou "seguidor" de modelos há muitos anos, talvez pessoal mais experiente possa dizer melhor, mas dá-me a impressão que os modelos têm vindo a melhorar nas suas previsões a longo prazo, prevendo padrões com bastante rigor. Claro que nem sempre é assim, mas ainda me lembro que olhar para as 200h era, quando comecei a ligar mais a isto, quase adivinhação. Agora já se consegue tirar algumas ilações!



Apesar de tudo acho que é por fases, há alturas em que tudo parece sair bem aos modelos mesmo a mais de 200h, há outras em que mesmo a 150h falham bastante...
Neste último episódio eles tiveram certeiros...mas temos de nos lembrar que os modelos funcionam por percentagens, por isso nunca devem ser condenados


----------



## Jorge_scp (29 Out 2011 às 00:42)

MarioCabral disse:


> Apesar de tudo acho que é por fases, há alturas em que tudo parece sair bem aos modelos mesmo a mais de 200h, há outras em que mesmo a 150h falham bastante...
> Neste último episódio eles tiveram certeiros...mas temos de nos lembrar que os modelos funcionam por percentagens, por isso nunca devem ser condenados



Concordo, há alturas que estão mais certeiros que noutras. Mas também acho que de maneira em geral, tem havido progresso. Não é de espantar, pois sei que todos os anos é feita muita investigação para diminuir os erros associados à assimilação de dados dos modelos. Tenho uma cadeira este semestre na faculdade com exactamente este nome, e por sinal é bem puxada... mas interessante pois o professor, à margem da parte matemática da coisa, explica bem o porquê dos erros dos modelos, os ensembles, etc. E ele próprio trabalha para o Centro Europeu (ECMWF) de modo a melhorar as previsões a longo prazo.


----------



## Geiras (29 Out 2011 às 13:39)

O GFS está bastante optimista


----------



## boneli (29 Out 2011 às 14:49)

Geiras disse:


> O GFS está bastante optimista



Sim tens razão..parece que logo dia 31 teremos uma frente e a partir do dia 1/2 até dia 4/5 teremos outra frente bem mais generosa.







Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Out 2011 às 20:50)

Os modelos estão interessantes, para 4ªfeira e 6ªfeira, sendo que 6ªfeira o ECMWF coloca uma pequena ciclogenese a entrar em Portugal. Os mapas de precipitação estão disponíveis e vamos ter uma semana com muita precipitação, por todo o país.


----------



## David sf (30 Out 2011 às 10:03)

David sf disse:


> Concordo, é o padrão que se está a montar para os próximos dias, após a passagem da depressão amanhã. O bloqueio na Europa será quebrado e a zonal vai-se fortalecer, num cenário parecido a novembro de 2009.



E ao contrário do que era previsto o bloqueio não será quebrado tão cedo e a instabilidade manter-se-á por pelo menos mais uma semana. E está completamente em aberto que este cenário dure ainda mais tempo, há uns dias a média dos ensembles do GFS indiciava que o anticiclone nos afectasse no São Martinho, mas mesmo essa tendência está a desvanecer-se, com o deslocamento da dorsal para oeste.

Portanto, teremos já amanhã a passagem de um sistema frontal de fraca intensidade, que vai atingir mais o norte que o sul, e na quarta feira uma outra frente, esta já bastante activa, acompanhada de ventos e ondulação fortes. Esta instabilidade deverá durar até ao fim de semana.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Out 2011 às 10:15)

O Gfs a 192h mete o anticiclone Escandinavo a chegar aos 1045hpa...isso é possível?
 O Ecmwf mete a pressão nos 1040hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Out 2011 às 11:44)

trovoadas disse:


> O Gfs a 192h mete o anticiclone Escandinavo a chegar aos 1045hpa...isso é possível?
> O Ecmwf mete a pressão nos 1040hpa



Sim é possível, até poderia ser 1060 hpa, só nos favorecia


----------



## boneli (30 Out 2011 às 12:07)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim é possível, até poderia ser 1060 hpa, só nos favorecia



Desculpa a minha ignorância, mas porque nos iria favorecer?
Quanto maior o valor, mais forte ela é?


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Out 2011 às 12:10)

boneli disse:


> Desculpa a minha ignorância, mas porque nos iria favorecer?
> Quanto maior o valor, mais forte ela é?



Tendo em conta a sua localização (Escandinávia) ele iria concentrar-se naquela zona, logo as depressões viriam pra nós e não pra lá, além de todo o frio que poderia vir de NE. Já há algum tempo que a situação não ocorre.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Out 2011 às 13:04)

trovoadas disse:


> O Gfs a 192h mete o anticiclone Escandinavo a chegar aos 1045hpa...isso é possível?
> O Ecmwf mete a pressão nos 1040hpa



No inverno passado, a Gronelândia atingiu 1080 hPa, por isso, porque não?  Como disseram só facilitava a entrada do ar frio de NE e a entrada de depressões com um bloqueio tão forte.


----------



## LMCG (30 Out 2011 às 14:29)

*Previsão para 3ª feira, 1 de novembro de 2011*
GRUPO OCIDENTAL

Céu muito nublado com abertas a partir da manhã. Períodos
de chuva passando a aguaceiros.
Vento sudoeste FORTE (50/65 km/h), soprando temporariamente
MUITO FORTE a TEMPESTUOSO (65/85 km/h) com rajadas até 120
km/h e rodando gradualmente para noroeste.
Mar ALTEROSO tornando-se TEMPESTUOSO a ENCAPELADO.
Ondas oeste de 6 metros aumentando para 10 metros.

GRUPO CENTRAL
Céu muito nublado com abertas a partir do fim da manhã.
Períodos de chuva passando a aguaceiros.
Vento sudoeste muito fresco (40/50 km/h) tornando-se FORTE
a MUITO FORTE (50/75 km/h) com rajadas até 110 km/h.
Mar grosso tornando-se ALTEROSO a TEMPETUOSO.
Ondas oeste de 5 metros aumentando para 9 metros.

GRUPO ORIENTAL

Céu muito nublado com abertas a partir da tarde. Períodos
de chuva passando a aguaceiros.
Vento sudoeste fresco (30/40 km/h), tornando-se FORTE a
MUITO FORTE (50/75 km/h) com rajadas até 100 km/h e rodando
para oeste.
Mar cavado tornando-se ALTEROSO.
Ondas oeste de 4 metros aumentando para 7 metros.

Actualizado a 30 de outubro de 2011 às 6:46 UTC

*Previsão para 4ª feira, 2 de novembro de 2011*

GRUPO OCIDENTAL

Períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas. Aguaceiros.
Vento noroeste FORTE (50/65 km/h) com rajadas até 95 km/h,
tornando-se fresco a muito fresco (30/50 km/h).
Mar ALTEROSO tornando-se grosso.
Ondas oeste de 10 metros, passando a noroeste e diminuindo
para 7 metros.

GRUPO CENTRAL

Períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas. Aguaceiros.
Vento noroeste FORTE (50/65 km/h) com rajadas até 95 km/h,
tornando-se fresco a muito fresco (30/50 km/h).
Mar ALTEROSO tornando-se grosso.
Ondas oeste de 9 metros, passando a noroeste e diminuindo
para 7 metros.

GRUPO ORIENTAL

Períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas. Aguaceiros.
Vento oeste FORTE (50/65 km/h) com rajadas até 90 km/h,
rodando para noroeste e
tornando-se fresco a muito fresco (30/50 km/h).
Mar ALTEROSO tornando-se grosso.
Ondas oeste de 7 a 8 metros.

Meteorologista: Carlos Ramalho

Actualizado a 30 de outubro de 2011 às 6:46 UTC


----------



## LMCG (30 Out 2011 às 14:33)

Boa tarde,

Será que nos Açores vamos ter um inverno com muito mau tempo à semelhança do inverno de 2009-2010?
Alguém arrisca um palpite?

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Out 2011 às 16:37)

LMCG disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Será que nos Açores vamos ter um inverno com muito mau tempo à semelhança do inverno de 2009-2010?
> Alguém arrisca um palpite?
> ...



Boa tarde!
Creio que será melhor ideia discutir isso no tópico apropriado: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteor...-sazonal-outono-inverno-2011-2012-a-5846.html 

Cumprimentos!


----------



## c.bernardino (30 Out 2011 às 16:49)

Chamo a atenção para esta run do GFS das 12h.
Penso que existem alterações relativamente a 4 de Novembro. 
Infelizmente não tenho a certeza do que estava modelado anteriormente, mas tinha a ideia de algo mais agressivo e pontual, com ciclogenese pujante.
Nesta saida aparenta haver menos precipitação/hora mas durante mais tempo, maiorpermanencia e menores gradientes.
estarei engando?


----------



## LMCG (30 Out 2011 às 16:55)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Creio que será melhor ideia discutir isso no tópico apropriado: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteor...-sazonal-outono-inverno-2011-2012-a-5846.html
> 
> Cumprimentos!



Boa tarde,

Obrigado, foi por desconhecimento.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Out 2011 às 19:19)

SpiderVV disse:


> No inverno passado, a Gronelândia atingiu 1080 hPa, por isso, porque não?  Como disseram só facilitava a entrada do ar frio de NE e a entrada de depressões com um bloqueio tão forte.



Ok! Tá respondida a minha dúvida...julgava ser demasiado mas acho que já tinha visto um de 1050hpa mas se dizes que houve um de 1080hpa nem é preciso dizer mais nada. Obrigado pela resposta

Pois e é bom que ele se mantenha forte ali naquela posição...é sinal de alguma azáfama por aqui


----------



## The-One-Divinal (30 Out 2011 às 21:06)

Boas noites.
vou passar uns dias as penhas douradas entre esta quinta feira e domingo!
sera que vou apanhar neve? alguem mais entendido que eu me pode dar essa informaçao?
Um abraço e obrigado


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Out 2011 às 21:28)

The-One-Divinal disse:


> Boas noites.
> vou passar uns dias as penhas douradas entre esta quinta feira e domingo!
> sera que vou apanhar neve? alguem mais entendido que eu me pode dar essa informaçao?
> Um abraço e obrigado



Pelo que aqui está, dificilmente: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp?localID=9&cidadeID=13

Mas nunca se sabe, no Sábado pode haver uma hipótese...


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Out 2011 às 22:23)

boas

bem pareçe que vamos ter uma frente fraquita na terça feira, que vai causar instabilidade principalmente no norte e centro, com chuva fraca a moderada mas com pouco vento... 
esta frente deverá entrar no territorio talvez ao fim da tarde ou prencipio da noite, de amanha e na terça feira deve haver pouca chuva mas o ceu andará muito nublado. 

agora na quarta feira sim, estará de regresso o vento forte no litoral e terras altas... segundo os modelos a frente deverá ser rapida, o pos frontal e que será longo com uma misturada que é esperar para ver...


----------



## MSantos (30 Out 2011 às 22:37)

Enquanto o Anticiclone da Escandinávia tiver forte, e parece que assim vai continuar por mais uns dias, o tempo vai continuar a ser monótono e aborrecido aqui no Nordeste da Polónia, com 1040 hPa estou tramado, vou continuar a ter tempo desinteressante e temperaturas acima da média por aqui

Aproveitem bem a minha vez há-de chegar


----------



## Aurélio (30 Out 2011 às 23:02)

Apesar de tudo não vislumbro grande precipitação ... a menos que as células pos frontal tenham convectividade forte ...

Lá pro dia 10/11 Novembro já vejo algo que me é familiar !!


----------



## Lightning (30 Out 2011 às 23:46)

Aurélio disse:


> Apesar de tudo não vislumbro grande precipitação ... a menos que as células pos frontal tenham convectividade forte ...
> 
> Lá pro dia 10/11 Novembro já vejo algo que me é familiar !!



O Verão de São Martinho?


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Out 2011 às 21:39)

Boa noite

Tem sido bom este tempo de chuva da semana passada e agora esta que começa.
Depois de um Outubro muito quente aqui no fórum (e lá fora) na 1ª quinzena, eis que reina agora a calmaria de espíritos.
O povo andava sobressaltado com a ausência de chuva e persistência do verão.
Mas eis que tudo muda e agora acalmam-se as hostes num outono sempre bem vindo...

Mais virá de seguida, hoje mais a norte e nomeadamente nos Açores (esperemos que sem consequências de maior), nos próximos dias mais democrática, a todos chegando a chuva e o vento.

Teremos a partir de 4ª feira no continente, a acção da depressão que está a afectar os Açores neste momento.
Esta está a ser alimentada por uma massa de ar húmida tropicalizada, proveniente das caraíbas. 







O dia de 4ª feira, de acordo com o GFS será bem "regado":














O mesmo para o ECMWF:


----------



## trovoadas (31 Out 2011 às 22:14)

Parece que vamos ter muita chuva esta semana, um pouco por todo o país!

Após a chuva de hoje e mais alguns aguaceiros amanhã as atenções viram-se para a frente de Quarta-feira que poderá trazer chuva forte a todo o país.
Depois parece haver um pós-frontal bem duradouro que irá dar mais uns bons milimetros. A partir de Quinta-feira penso ser uma incógnita o que irá acontecer, sendo que o Gfs indica a formação de uma depressão a norte da Peninsula Ibérica que irá condiconar o estado no tempo na península para o próximo fim de semana. 

A partir de agora é tempo de nowcasting em relação a Quarta-feira e de tomar atenção aos modelos para ver o que se irá passar no resto da semana que à partida será uma semana bem interessante


----------



## Aurélio (31 Out 2011 às 22:23)

trovoadas disse:


> Parece que vamos ter muita chuva esta semana, um pouco por todo o país!
> 
> Após a chuva de hoje e mais alguns aguaceiros amanhã as atenções viram-se para a frente de Quarta-feira que poderá trazer chuva forte a todo o país.
> Depois parece haver um pós-frontal bem duradouro que irá dar mais uns bons milimetros. A partir de Quinta-feira penso ser uma incógnita o que irá acontecer, sendo que o Gfs indica a formação de uma depressão a norte da Peninsula Ibérica que irá condiconar o estado no tempo na península para o próximo fim de semana.
> ...



Acho que desta vez será o Algarve o pior servido, ainda assim espero uns 40 mm nestes 3 dias !!

mas concordo com aquilo que dizes que depois de Sexta está tudo ainda muito incerto e a prova disso é esta run que está saindo do GFS !!


----------



## c.bernardino (31 Out 2011 às 23:27)

Aurélio disse:


> Acho que desta vez será o Algarve o pior servido, ainda assim espero uns 40 mm nestes 3 dias !!
> 
> mas concordo com aquilo que dizes que depois de Sexta está tudo ainda muito incerto e a prova disso é esta run que está saindo do GFS !!



mas nesta saida das 18h o algarve vai levar uma rega valente.
Realmente há desvios entre runs. mas note-se que estas runs da 18h e das 6h... esticam um bocadinho.

vamos aguardar


----------

